# TTC over 38 phase 2 " THE BUMP BUDDIES "



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) :thumbup: so this is our graduation thread yipeeee 
( even though I haven't graduated yet :haha:) I so hope those who have gotten their BFP aka graduated from ttc join and share their journey . I for one will be checking in regularly for updates ,symptoms , scans , bump pics .. Food aversions , nursery decorating , showers and finally but the best bit 

LABOUR WATCH eeeeeeek can't wait !!! :happydance: 

Tis is for everyone form the 38 ttc thread but all are welcome :) so ladies who is our graduates so far ???? Come on dont be shy


----------



## KileyJean

Hi Left!! Thanks for creating this!! Happy to be able to keep in touch with some of you! So I REALLY hope some of you join me over here soon!! 

I am 5 weeks + 1 day today and feeling surprisingly good so far. I did find a nice group of women on the pregnancy side. They have helped put my mind at ease. I had a mini freak out yesterday because I still have not had much for symptoms. I've only had tender boobs. Not even tired yet. Still keeping up with my workouts everyday. My mom told me to try not to worry. It's still very early and symptoms will come and go. Ended up taking another pregnancy test yesterday just to help ease my mind. Took a Clear Blue Easy Weeks Estimator and it said 2-3 weeks past O which is correct! Yesterday I was exactly 3 weeks past O. My appointment is next Wednesday which will not be here soon enough!


----------



## Wish2BMom

posting to stalk and keep track of the lovely preggos! <3


----------



## Dandi

Posting to follow!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi kiley :) whoever posted about the 12 week wait being worse than the 2 week wait is right !! When I was pg after my mmc I started a thread called the 12 week wait :) it ended up being such a positive thread :) try not worry :) I had zero symptoms until about mid way through my 6th week . All of a sudden I had the urge to vomit !! Out of the blue , no sick tummy just came over me . I thought it was all in my head until it happened every morning till 32 weeks lol.... Also things like food aversions crept slowly in . I TOTALLY went off some foods I knew I loved and by about 11 weeks I could not cook at all !!! Its weird but so wonderful . My cravings were ICE water , buckets of the stuff !! Could not get enough of it and the only thing I could eat was super noodles , the dried out processed one and only the curry ones . So I pretty much lived on them and water for 18 weeks lol..... 

Also things your not told ... You get lightening pains ( shooting pains ) in your vagina !! Quite normal. You cramp alot !!! I spotted a couple of times in the first 8 weeks and all was just fine . Your cm increases dramatically in that you feel " wet " down below alot lol..

I'm so excited for you :) so your first appointment the 11th right ? Is it with a obgyn or midwife ? Do you think they will scan you ? 
Does it feel real yet ??? Try take every day as it comes :) can't wait to accompany on your journey :) MMMM so wonder who will be next ???? Exciting isn't it !!! 

I'm Regina btw xxxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Mmm anyone know how to edit the name of a thread ??


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'm not sure how to edit the name of a thread. i think I've tried before and couldn't figure it out, so I just made a new one :)


----------



## Mdc

Posting to follow. 

GL on your appt on Wed Kiley!


----------



## Dandi

Left- I just figured out how to change the title of a thread and I remembered that you had asked here a few days ago, so I thought I'd share.

You go to your first post in this thread and click edit, then click go advanced, then you change the title in the title box and save it.


----------



## Left wonderin

Thanks dani :) ill try it now


----------



## Left wonderin

Done :) Kiley how are things with you ? Will you be taking bump progression pictures ? I so wish I had . I will definitely next time round . ( supposing there will be a next time ) lol...


----------



## Left wonderin

Oooh forgot you have an appointment today:) hope all goes well . Don't forget to come back and tell us all about it


----------



## jessiecat

Hey my favorite online friends!
I'm patiently waiting for the rest of you to join here. :winkwink:

I felt baby move for the first time yesterday!!!! It was super cool. He/she did a twist under my right rib. I was hunched over and i think baby was uncomfortable and moved. Baby is still too little for me to feel kicks or punches but wow, so cool. 

Kiley- i hope all went well! Update soon!

Got some family coming over for dinner so gotta run. Will catch up later this week. <3


----------



## Wish2BMom

awww - that's awesome, Jessie! that's one of the things I look forward to most.

Kiley - hope all went well yesterday!


----------



## Mdc

Awww, Jessie that is so awesome! I know there are lots of soon to be graduates in our future, and I personally cannot wait :winkwink:

Kiley, cannot wait to hear your update.


----------



## Star2011

Stalking...

Kiley how are you doing? How was the appointment yesterday? Hope all is well.


----------



## Star2011

Hopefully one day we will all be here as graduates:).


----------



## Left wonderin

I have no doubt we will be star . Some of our journeys will just be longer than others ;) 
Jessie that is so amazing . Keep an eye of for " popping " feelings feels a bit like gas moving around in your tummy around same time every evening .especailly when your sitting down ... That will be baby :) 

Kiley hope all went well at your appointment xxx


----------



## KileyJean

Hi Regina! Nice to know your real name! :) BTW.... my real first name is Sara (Kiley is my maiden name and will possibly be a middle name if I have a girl :pink:) But Jean really is my middle name. ;) Thanks for all the wonderful tips, those are good to know!

Jessie- That is so amazing that you felt the baby move! I cannot wait to get to that point!

6w+6 days today! Appointment went very well. Doc said everything looks perfect. He confirmed that I ovulated from my left ovary which is what I thought... And this was the first time I have ever had ovulation pain from my left side. Baby measured two days ahead of fertility friends guess. Funny thing is ff first marked my ovulation day on CD12 but then moved it to CD14 as I took more temps so it was right the first time! My due date is October 31st. :)

Symptoms this week: Monday and Tuesday I started getting nausea. Monday morning I did not get it until after my workout and Tuesday I got it during and it did not go away until late afternoon. It was not anything terrible, just uncomfortable. I figured out though what I need to do to keep the nausea away. Yesterday and today I drank a protein shake immediately upon waking before my workout I that did the trick! Absolutely no nausea at all! I start having some food aversion as well. I no longer like Shredded Wheat cereal or guacamole. And things seem spicier than normal. And I am like you Regina, I love ice water! My sense of smell is definitely heightened this week as well. Yesterday at work, it smelled like someone was making canned cat food for lunch LOL! Pregnancy brain has already started as well! It is very difficult for me to concentrate at work. And the other night I opened the dishwasher to put dirty dishes in but ended up taking dirty dished out and putting them away! Once I realized what I was doing, it was tough to remember what I actually put away to take out of the cupboards! 

So far so good! I do plan on taking weekly bump pics. No bump yet, but I have attached my 6 week picture for you to at least see where I am starting from. Only thing different than normal is that I am slightly bloated so my abs do not pop quite as much anymore. Thats another thing I have to REALLY watch my sodium intake. It affects me a lot more now than it did pre-pregnancy. I dont know if any of you are on Instagram, but my username is sarajeanyoung (yep, thats my real full (married) name) if you want to follow. Once we have officially announced, I will be posting bump pic on there as well. Right now I am posting fitness progress pics but also including hash tags like #sixweeks but no one actually knows what that means yet. I also attached my first ultrasound pic!! It actually turned out pretty well for it only being a 6 week scan. Looks like a little gummy bear. 

I hope all is going well for everyone else! Going to pop over now to stalk the TTC board!
 



Attached Files:







6w+4.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 7









6 weeks.jpg
File size: 55.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Wish2BMom

Thanks for the update, Kiley!! I mean sara! I mean....haha
I think I mentioned it but Jean is my maiden name. Michelle is the first, if we're letting down our anonymity guards! :)

I LOOOOOOVE your little gummi bear!!! I'm really happy that the doc said everything looks perfect. it sounds like you're already very aware of how to take great care of yourself, too. That's awesome.

And since you're not going to be using it for awhile - mind if I have your current bump?? sheesh!


----------



## Left wonderin

Mum.... I mean Michelle :) ...... Ill fight ye for it !!! OMG that is some bump !!! Don't think I ever had a bump like that .... Ever lol....... You must work hard for it :) 

I'm delighted your taking bump photos :) its nice to " offically " meet you not incognito ;) lol...

And as for your little gummy bear .... How precious ..... Xxxxx


----------



## MrsTB

Hi ladies, I hope I can join this thread. Just graduated from ttc thread. Got my unexpected :bfp: yesterday on our 5 month of trying naturally. This is #2 for me & DH. We conceived #1 dd naturally when I was 37 after a frustrating 11 months of trying. I'm 3 months shy of being 41. Feeling so lucky to be here! :cloud9:


----------



## Dandi

I'm completely thrown off now to know that your name isn't Kiley Jean, haha! Nice to meet you Sara. That gummy bear is the cutest! Couldn't have asked for a better profile shot. I'm with the others, your stomach is amazing. I know that you're going to be one if those super cute pregnant ladies. Can't wait to see more bump pics as you move along. :)


----------



## Mdc

Glad to hear from you Sara! I was stalking for your update. Love the little gummy bear!


----------



## Star2011

Kileyjean AkA Sara, you look good. Thanks for the update. Like youe pics. Will continue to be a stalker here until am officially in!


----------



## KileyJean

Thanks ladies! And welcome MrsTB! 

Yes, I do work pretty hard for my abs. I'm actually kind of nervous about what is going to happen to me in the up coming months... I am only 5'1" and have a short torso.. Some people think I'll show early because of that but on the other hand, others think it might take a while since I am pretty lean and have a strong core. Only time will tell! At least I'm not having any crazy cravings yet! Been eating just as I have pre-pregnancy except now I have to eat first thing in the morning and can no longer go a long time between meals. 

I can't wait for more of you to come over here!! Mdc that chart of yours is looking pretty good! There is no doubt that you ovulated! BD timing looks awesome as well! I am praying for a miracle for you!! I am so glad you did not get discouraged with your last appointment and did not give up! 

And you all can still call me Kiley! :) Because that was my last name, a lot of my guy friends in high school called me Kiley. We really confused some people who didn't really know me. They would say, "Wait, I thought your name was Sara?" LOL! I was forever known as the girl with two first names. ;)


----------



## jessiecat

Kiley: Holy Abs! You look amazing. I'm 5'3" and popped around 12 weeks. The bloat can be pretty bad in the beginning but eases up. I think the great thing about being our size is that because we can't really eat a lot without getting sick (not a lot of room in there), the lbs will pack on very slowly. I actually lost weight during the first trimester because of the lack of alcohol. 
Re: maiden name- We're going to use my last name as our baby's middle name! I never took my husband's last name. 

Left: I feel the popping a lot after I lie down at night, but i always think it's just food digesting. :/

MrsTB: Congrats on baby #2. I'm hoping to be as lucky as you the 2nd time around. I was hoping to have the babies close in age, but I think i'm going to wait until I'm around 40 to try for #2 (i'll be 38 in a couple months).


----------



## Left wonderin

Jessie that " popping is definetly babies little hands and feet squirming around in there ;) 
Try hard to concentrate on it tonight . Over the next couple of weeks those pops will get more definite until there is no doubting its baby :) its such a lovely feeling . But tbh no one tells you near the end the movements are so big they make you feel a little queasy lol


----------



## MrsTB

Thanks Jessie! Yes I always thought I'd have tried for #2 sooner so they'd be closer in age but when it actually came down to at the time it I didn't quite start to feel back to being "me" until my dd was at least 2, so I know emotionally & mentally I just wasn't ready to have tried sooner. Which is why for me i doubly feel blessed this time round cos of the risk I took in waiting & it taking me past the 40 mark!


----------



## jessiecat

MrsTB: My OB/midwife practice consists of a majority (90%) of 35-45 year olds! Definitely more common in the larger cities- I'm in Austin, TX.


----------



## Left wonderin

I thought I'd stick out like a sore thumb when at my appointments being 41 .. Not at all , actually it was the young girls that did ;)


----------



## KileyJean

Well, its safe to say the pregnancy symptoms are in full force now. My protein shake and toast first thing in the morning no longer help ward off the nausea. I pretty much have all day nausea now and am super tired all the time. I welcome the yucky symptoms because it makes me know baby is still there and growing, but I feel awful! Praying this does not last too long! Eating is tough too because of the nausea. I know I am hungry but nothing sounds good to me. My normal go to lunch makes me want to vomit just thinking about it. The other tough thing is that you need to eat every couple of hours or the nausea will get worse. I never thought I'd ever say this, but I hate having to eat all the time! Oh the things we do for a baby! Don't get me wrong though, I am so very grateful that I get to experience all this because I know there many women who never get this far. So I will gladly go through hell and back to get my baby.


----------



## Left wonderin

Kilroy those all sound like wonderful signs baby is doing great . Food aversions are the weirdest things ever !!!!! It starts like " nope don't fancy that , nope not that ..... Nothing appeals at all.... Then it slowly turns to UCK definetly not that I'm gonna barf even thinking about that !!!!! There will be some thing you will find yourself attracted to ..... Well maybe more willing to tolerate ! Mine was instant dried curry noodles !! That was it ! EVERY NIGHT FOR DINNER FOR 16 weeks !!! Lol


----------



## Kpme

Hi girls! I haven't had the gumption to post here! Afraid I will jinx things! 5w, 7 days today. Nausea is beginning.....more later!


----------



## KileyJean

Kpme!! Yay you are here! Don't feel bad, I felt the same way as you when I first got my positive. I got so comfortable with the girls in our TTC group that it was tough for me to break away from that. But I also felt bad about my general presence in that group if I stayed. Though I do stalk it daily searching for more BFPs for over here! I too did not want to jinx myself and was nervous to post in a pregnancy thread. Have you set up your first appointment yet?

Regina! 16 weeks!?! Today I discovered I can tolerate Lipton Noodle Soup but I can only eat very slowly so I end up having to heat up my soup again half way through! Ice water is now too harsh on the tummy so I am now just eating ice chips. I pray this does not last until 16 weeks!! I broke down crying (or I should say sobbing) last night because I was so nauseous and could not eat anything, but at the same time I knew I could not let my stomach get empty or it would get worse. :(


----------



## Left wonderin

Eh that was only the noodle fetish !!! Lol the feeling uck and dry heaving lasted for me until about 31 weeks ..... Went then came back at 37 weeks !!! Not the norm ! Actually it became my norm ! Lol didn't really notice by the end . Dry heaving was part of my daily routine ! Hehehehehe I didn't dare complain as I felt so blessed to be pregnant but I was at times on the inside :) its ok to complain doesn't make us any less grateful ! Sometimes the constant feeling uck and exhausted gts you down .... But he good news is it goes and you end up feeling on top of the world :) 

Kmpe welcome :) do glad to see you here :) I hear ya about jinxing things :) I wouldn't put a ticker up till I was past my mmc date . But I'm so glad your here :) try enjoy every second of the experience :) even the ucky bits lol


----------



## KileyJean

Good news! Today my nausea is considerably better. I started taking 100mg of Vitamin B6 on Tuesday so maybe that is what is helping. Hoping to get back to my workout routine tomorrow!


----------



## Mdc

Kpme, glad you posted on the graduation page!

Kiley, glad you are feeling better! Must suck loving and hating the nausea at the same time. I will be here with you shortly! Glass half full :winkwink:


----------



## Left wonderin

Mdc loving your PMA :) it can ONLY help :) think ill join you :) 
We will ALL be joining this thread and the old one will become extinct !! Then we can journey through motherhood together on the parenting forums :) 

Eeeek can't wait !!!!!!


----------



## KileyJean

Yes!! I want you all here! Since I don't have a bump yet I need nausea buddies lol!! Having a nausea day again today. Guess it's going to be an on again off again thing. I am sending some serious vibes and baby dust over there so I can have you all in here soon!


----------



## jessiecat

KPME and KILEY: I wasn't as active in the TTC forum initially after my BFP for a few reasons- it was tough to read some of the miscarriage stories when I was feeling anxious enough on my own about getting through my first trimester. -I also felt a little guilty that it happened fairly quickly for me, and I didn't like feeling that way. -I felt so awful during those first bunch of weeks that it was hard enough just getting through my workday, let alone reading and responding to posts. - I felt bad about complaining about my symptoms knowing that so many women would love to be in my shoes. 

I continue to stay in the TTC forums so I can follow those I've gotten to know and adore. I want our online friends to get pregnant so badly and feel the joy of getting a positive pregnancy test and hearing their baby's heartbeat for the first time. Those two moments are two of the best moments i've had in my life.


----------



## Wish2BMom

<sniff> awww, Jessie! :flower:


----------



## Kpme

Hi girls, sorry for the quick post and then silence. Kiley, I am def nausea buddy with you! 6w5d today and lots of nausea. On Friday it was the worst, over the weekend it got a little better....so much so that I was worried! But then i puked last night for the first time! I had made a beef stew for dinner all day in the crockpot and then when it came time to eat it, it looked so unappealing to me I made pasta with butter for myself instead! I work at a college with an excellent dining hall, and I am actually psyched to have a bunch of work meetings this week. Once I can get over all the smells and the indecision of what looks appealing, I have an awesome salad bar and lots of healthy choices.

Also starting to be exhausted. Went to bed at 8pm Saturday night.

Kiley, have you been to the doctor yet?


----------



## KileyJean

Kpme- Yep that sounds about right. One minute I think I want something and then in a split second the thought of that same thing makes me want to vomit. As far as exhaustion goes there are some days that I want to go to bed at 7. When is your first doctor appt? I went right around 6.5 weeks. Doc said everything looked perfect and I got a due date of October 31st. Halloween baby! :) I go again neXt Wednesday, April 1st. I'll be 9w+4 at that one. 

Jessie- Yep that's exactly how I feel when I go back to the TTC boards. I'm in a couple groups on FB and hate reading about miscarriages. I feel terrible for them and scared for myself. 

Had a good day today. No nausea and had a great workout. Finally had full energy and strength and did not feel like I was completely out of shape. I hope this keeps up! It was nice!


----------



## Left wonderin

The ttc and first tri boards are scary places when pg !!! I also tried to avoid them in the first 12 weeks . Gosh time is going by so quickly from the outside looking in !!! The tiredness just awful the " I can't keep my eyes open " kind lol...... So how does the maternity services work where you live ? Do you find and pick your on obgyn ?


----------



## KileyJean

I think it depends on what kind on insurance you have. I get to pick my own. I was actually referred to my ob/gyn about 5+ years ago by my family doctor because they found pre-cancer cells on my cervix. I really love my doc. He is a pretty no nonsense kind of guy and has wonderful bedside manner. I feel totally comfortable with him. 

4th day in a row of no nausea today! I am also getting some of my appetite back. I am able to eat most of the foods I normally eat again without feeling sick.


----------



## Kpme

Kiley, thanks for the reassurance! I am 6w, 6d today. I have an ultra sound next Friday, 4/3, which will be right around 8 weeks. I have had no spotting and nearly no cramps so far, but other than that, I'm in the dark as to whether im in "good shape" or not! Right now my analysis is nausea = good. Bb are sore, though that has improved somewhat. Weird sleep things too! I am taking a work trip with a colleague tomorrow for two nights and will be interested to see if I end up having to tell her! I'd rather avoid it but we will see if I get carsick!

I picked my OB. I asked my primary, who I love, and she recommended a colleague. Only met with the OB when I miscarried in October, but she was great then so I'm sticking with her!


----------



## KileyJean

Yes, all those signs look good. Great that you have not had any spotting or cramping. Did you when you miscarried in October? Early on I had the dull cramping from my uterus stretching but that is it. My boobs are not as tender as they were at first, but it now seems to be an off and on thing. Got up last night to go to the bathroom and they were really hurting. Its kinda weird how one day you feel fine and the next day you are feeling terrible. I have had to make adjustments on how I sleep. I can no longer sleep flat on my back or side or I get heartburn. So the last week I have been sleeping propped up on a bunch of pillows. It has helped a lot and I also think it has helped with the nausea as well. Good luck on your trip! Hopefully you do not get car sick.

I made my Facebook Announcement. I really like how it turned out. :) I do not think I am going to make it "Facebook Official" until 12 weeks (April 18th), or at least until all my brothers and sisters know. So far my parents, in-laws, and one of my sisters know and a couple close friends. So I have four brothers and one more sister to tell. I do not see them often so I will probably have to call them. I guess a phone call would be better than they finding out through Facebook!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6912.jpg
File size: 67.8 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Left wonderin

Symptoms are on and off and chance as your body adjusts to the level of hcg then it rises they come back , adjusts again and on and on lol......


----------



## Mdc

Cute announcement Kiley! Man you have a big family!

Kpme, glad you like your doc, and good luck with your ultrasounds. Sounds like your symptoms are promising.


----------



## Wish2BMom

very cute announcement!


----------



## KileyJean

Thanks Wish and Mdc! Yes, this is my first human baby but technically my 4th child. I am interested to see how my cats adjust. Especially my youngest cat. I bottle fed her (rescued her when she was two weeks old). She is pretty attached to me. She is going to have some competition when this baby gets here! I am going to have to keep the cats out of what ever room the baby is sleeping in so they do not get in the bassinet or crib with him/her. This could be interesting... 

Good to know my symptoms will be an on and off thing. Today is my 6th day in a row without nausea so of course it made me slightly worried. Sometimes I do not feel pregnant at all until those little feelings you get that remind me, such as my uterus expanding or heart burn. Looking forward to my next appointment on Wednesday!


----------



## Wish2BMom

we have two kitties and I've wondered the same. They are both my babies in different ways so it'll be interesting, agreed.

I hope your nausea stays away, kiley!

happy weekend, everyone!


----------



## Kpme

Morning ladies! Sorry for the radio silence....been a busy week. I had to travel for work for a couple of nights, and really turned the corner on a wall of nausea while I was away. I could not get off the couch this weekend when I got home. I finally went out and got the sea bands, which seem to be helping a lot.

They moved up my doctors appointment because of a scheduling issue on their end, so now I am going both for my first appointment and us on Friday morning. I'll be 8w, 1d. I truly feel so sick I can't fathom getting bad news, but I'm trying to simultaneously prepare for it and stay positive!

Looking forward to telling my boss today. It's still early, but we are running into our crazy stressful time of year, and I can't run at my normal pace. It'll be better he knows so he can lay off a bit and also be prepared if something happens! Wish me luck!


----------



## Wish2BMom

good luck, kpme!! I look forward to hearing about your appt!! 
I hope you turn a new corner on the nausea soon, too. Yuck!


----------



## KileyJean

Good luck on your scan Kpme! Your symptoms are all pointing to good news. I have my next scan tomorrow at 11:30. Will be 9w+4. 

My nausea is much better. Its more like afternoon/evening nausea. But nothing terrible. Just a yucky acidy feeling that wont go away and makes me want to eat constantly thinking eating will make it feel better. 

I think I am officially in the "fat" phase. Thank goodness flowy tops are in style! I just bought some more to help conceal. By the end of the day I have to hold my pants together with a hair tie. The beginning of the day I am fine and can button them. But by the end of the day I can no longer hold it in. I am just thankful only my belly is growing! I can still fit into my skinny jeans! With the help of a hair tie of course! ;)


----------



## Left wonderin

Kiley good luck tommrow can't wait to see your beautiful scan pic :) my sickness used come on at night time / evening time too .... Weird I'd be fine all day then ... Felt uck 

Kmpe Friday :) oooh so an exciting week all round :) can't wait for the updates !!! 

Ticking along ladies ..... The 2nd tri almost upon us ! Eeeeeeek 

Oh have you heard the great news of the day ???? Not mine to share ;) lol


----------



## KileyJean

Doc appointment went great! Said everything is still looking perfect. :thumbup: He even commended me on being so healthy and exercising prior to getting pregnant as well as try to continue with it during. I mentioned something about the last two weeks being horrible diet-wise, eating crappy since that was the only type of food that did not make me nauseous, and now eating all the time just so I do not get nauseous! And I said that I was sure I gained a little (I did not look when they weighed me today, don't want to obsess too much about it) but he said I was just fine. He said "your pregnancy will be a joke". He meant it in a good way though haha! He said since I went into it being so healthy it should be a breeze. I sure hope he is right! I finally like yogurt again, so that is good. Yay another healthy snack to eat!! No more Easter candy!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7048.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Left wonderin

Kiley :) what great news !!!! I can also see ear buds forming !!!! What a cutie :) 

Oh and do expect to gain lol... Average weight gain for healthy pregnancy is 1-5-2 stone . Most of that is baby, placenta and fluid ! So your right not to obsess as it will go up and needs to :)


----------



## Liz77

Posting to follow...:)


----------



## Wish2BMom

that's awesome, Kiley! What a cute picture too, it looks so comfy and nestled in!! :) That's wonderful news about how your pregnancy should go. I've secretly been hoping that it'll work that way for me too since I've gotten back into the swing of things since Jan. I'm not letting up now!!


----------



## KileyJean

Thanks Ladies!! Here is another good picture that I forgot to attach. :) 

Wish- Good job on keeping up with your working out and healthy eating! From what I hear, my first trimester has been pretty easy compared to some women. I pretty much only had one really bad week of nausea. I think it is tapering off now. I only get nauseous if I wait too long in between eating. My worst symptom right now is back acne! Its like a teenage girl! My face is breaking out more too and my skin is extra oily. On the plus side I went up a cup size :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7055.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Left wonderin

Gosh that scan pic is so clear !!!!


----------



## jessiecat

Kiley: That's a crazy clear ultrasound! I wonder what kind of machine your ob is using??


----------



## KileyJean

It's amazing to be able to see this much at 9.5 weeks! Doc did transvaginal us and just pushed a button and the picture turned to 3D. I hope I get more scans like this in the future!


----------



## KileyJean

Kpme- I hope you doctor appoint went well! Waiting patiently for your update! :)


----------



## Kpme

Hi girls! My appointment went so great!

Ultrasound was a total success -- everything looks great, strong heartbeat, good measurements, and they were able to do it regular so I didn't have transvaginal! Woot! They did push back my due date, which was not a total surprise, because I knew that I have longish cycles and that I had ovulated later than the assumptions based on LMP. But they rolled me back a whole week! From 8w, 2d to 7w, 2d! I've been demoted from a raspberry back to a blueberry! But it's OK. Just a bit of a bummer to feel like I have "another" week in the first trimester.

But I was so relieved about the ultrasound I didn't care. I even cried!

Then I had my checkup. Pretty routine. Overall it was great! We are over the moon!

Nausea is still going pretty strong. Seabands are my best friend. Only challenge is having to make wardrobe choices that hide them and don't have them sticking out of my sleeves! May be a good reason to buy some more shirts. And I definitely have to figure out a new bra situation this weekend. I'm a total mess over here!


----------



## KileyJean

Great news Kpme!! I am so happy to hear everything looks great! Hopefully the nausea gets better for you soon. Week 7 was my worst week. If I get nauseous now its because I let my stomach get too empty. I am really sick of having to eat all the time. Never thought I would hear myself say that! 

I thankfully already had some bras one cup size up from when I lost weight about two years ago. Glad I kept those! I just bought about 5 flowy tops from Nordstrom to wear at work. Need to conceal the bloat until I get a real baby bump!


----------



## Left wonderin

Yipeee what super news Kmpe :) so happy for you !!! Its so wonderful to see that little hb beating away . Makes it all the more real ... And wait till you see how much they grow from scan to scan .... Its crazy !! 

I bawled like nothing on earth . They had to ask me to stop so they could take the measurements :haha:


----------



## Wish2BMom

wonderful news, kpme! I'm so glad everything is going well! you made me laugh saying you're a mess - hahaha I'm sure you're just fine but feel all discombobulated! :)


----------



## Mdc

Just popping to say hi to the lovely preggo ladies!

Kiley, love the scan! I never thought about the hair tie thing for jeans, so I will keep that in my back pocket. Hee hee! 80% of my jeans are skinny jeans so it will come in handy. 

KPME, glad the scan went awesome!

Hello to everyone else (I remember some new ladies posted earlier) :)

Hope you are getting ready for some new additions to this thread this month. I feel it coming for at least 2 peeps. Peeps....:haha: late Easter joke.


----------



## KileyJean

Hi Mdc!! Looks like you O'd yesterday according to your chart!! Timing looks perfect as well!!! I will be stalking your chart for the next two weeks! Yay! Sending baby dust and prayers your way! Oh, and pretty much all of my jeans are skinny jeans/jeggings. Thank goodness for stretchy jeans! I am so not ready for maternity clothes! :) 

Hope every one had a great Easter! 10w+4d today! Almost out of this first trimester yay! Nausea is soooooooo much better this week. Starting to feel like my normal self for the most part. Told my brothers and sisters last Wednesday (yes, April Fools Day). I texted them all one of those funny e-cards that said, "To avoid any confusion, I am waiting until tomorrow to tell you I am pregnant." Everyone was pretty shocked and excited. I think they all had given up on me a long time ago!


----------



## Wish2BMom

HAHA that's a good ecard! I can't believe you're already almost out of the first tri, kiley!

mdc - good one! haha I love those kind of jokes. Who are you seeing in your crystal ball? I don't see me but I hope you see you!


----------



## Mdc

Kiley, I bet they were so happy!

Wish, funny you should ask I was almost done typing my post and it just came to me. I almost deleted it, but I thought hey why not. Good karma and a PMA never hurt anyone. Maybe I a psychic!


----------



## Left wonderin

Lol mdc hope you feeling it again when I'm on the ttc train :haha:


----------



## Left wonderin

In a good news story ... Another thread I was on for a year or so 15 ladies of all ages, complications etc were ttc .... Now there is only one left not knocked up ......... ME lol....
So how amazing is that !! 14 BFP 3 with iui .. 4 IVF one miracle !! Was told no sorry wont happen and boom now 21 weeks and lots of them just took time ... Oh and clomid 
!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Mdc said:


> Kiley, I bet they were so happy!
> 
> Wish, funny you should ask I was almost done typing my post and it just came to me. I almost deleted it, but I thought hey why not. Good karma and a PMA never hurt anyone. Maybe I a psychic!

who?? who?? hahaha no pressure!
I hope you're psychic! I love all of the BFPs we've been having lately!


----------



## Kpme

Hi girls! Haven't meant to be so MIA! 9w, 5d today! Sick as all get out, which I know is good, but I'm feeling pretty done with it! Work has been bananas, so I'm just pretty much trying to get through the days and then when the weekend comes I am a big lump. And exhausted! A couple of times I have woke up and been awake for a bit and then went back to bed. Yesterday I "napped" until 11:30 am!


----------



## KileyJean

Good to hear from you Kpme! Hopefully you will done with the nausea phase soon. I finally feel somewhat normal again and even have a little more energy back.

Well, I went Facebook Official last weekend at 11 weeks. A little earlier than I wanted but the hubby kept telling his friends who can't keep their mouths shut! So I went ahead and announced. This weekend I started my bump progress pictures. :) Not really any bump yet. Still fighting bloat though. I am pretty sure I gained some weight from the last 5-6 weeks of crappy eating but I am back to eating my healthy foods again so hopefully the weight gain will slow down again and even out. I am still keeping up with my workouts 5 to 6 days per week at least! Happy I haven't slacked there. 

Hoping we get some more members in here this week!!
 



Attached Files:







12 weeks.jpg
File size: 52.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Left wonderin

Oooh weekly bump hphtotos I can't wait :) happy 12 weeks :) its great your feeling better too . One more week and its second tri !!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

can't even believe you're at 12 weeks already kiley!
you look fantastic - great job in sticking with your workouts!

kpme - so sorry you're feeling so awful! I know you'll take it for the baby but I really hope it lets up soon. And paired with crazy work - no wonder you conk out on weekends! It'll hopefully lift soon. Hang in there!


----------



## KileyJean

13 weeks and I think I am starting to see a little bump! Boobs are definitely bigger haha!

Doctor appointment on Wednesday. Hoping he does 3D again. :)
 



Attached Files:







13 weeks.jpg
File size: 55.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Wish2BMom

I see a bump!! So cute!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Happy second tri !!!! Exciting those weeks are flying by ! Can't wait for scan day! I hope doc goes 3d too . That is some scan machine ! 

So when can we start guessing gender lol


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi :) how is everyone doing ? S who is up next for scans ?? Etc


----------



## KileyJean

OMG! I totally forgot to post! I had a scan last Wednesday and my doc is certain baby is a GIRL! He uses the Nub Theory to determine the sex at this early in the game (it is 98.7% accurate on scans between the weeks of 12 and 15). We will have confirmation on the 20th! I attached some pictures for you. :)
 



Attached Files:







7w4d.jpg
File size: 51.7 KB
Views: 10









IMG_7770.jpg
File size: 49 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Wish2BMom

so cute! I think I squealed at the 'toes' pic! haha


----------



## KileyJean

Realized it has been a while since I posted in here.... Posted in the TTC thread, but will post in here more often than there again since we have a NEW member!! Congrats Wish!!

Can't believe I am almost 18 weeks already! Things are going well and normal for the most part. On Friday I had a little scare, but found out from doc it is totally normal... Friday afternoon when I got home I used the bathroom and saw some brown spotting/discharge. So of course I started to panic slightly and called my doctor. He said it was most likely old blood. Apparently your cervix is ultra sensitive during pregnancy and can get irritated very easily. He said as long as it is not bright red with bad cramping it is fine. It must have been an isolated case because I did not see any more the rest of the weekend so I am feeling a little better about it now. Was a little nerve wrecking for a while! 

On a happier note, hubby likes the name Ireland!! He basically told me I could pick the name as long as he does not think it is weird! haha So I was thinking that since he is letting me pick Ireland, I would try to incorporate a name from his family. His grandma, who he was close with, middle name was Claira. So I am thinking Ireland Claire. Not 100% on the middle name, but I have not come up with anything that I like better. I also have a back up name just in case either he or I decide we do not like Ireland anymore. Quinn Kiley (as most of you know Kiley is actually my maiden name). I actually really love both names so I will be happy with either. 

Attached are my 17 week bump pictures. Morning bare bump (barely look prego in that one, just thick), later afternoon bump (she likes to make her appearance as the day wears on), and bump sitting down (I always look way bigger when sitting down, especially in the evening!). I hear one of these days, the evening bump will finally stay and I will no longer have the magical disappearing baby bump!
 



Attached Files:







17 weeks bare morning bump.jpg
File size: 44.6 KB
Views: 8









17 weeks.jpg
File size: 49.5 KB
Views: 8









17 weeks evening bump.jpg
File size: 53.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Wish2BMom

LOVE all of those - it's so cool to see the transition!!
I love Ireland Claire - how super Irish of you! I looooooooove the name Quinn, that's on my list too! :) Course, I have quite a few on my list hahaha! And I think it changes every year!

I will be more than happy to officially join this thread in a few weeks. I just want to be sure. It's only been hours! :wohoo:


----------



## KileyJean

Totally understand Wish!! See you in a couple weeks!! ;)

Kpme- how are things going with you?


----------



## Wish2BMom

also you look amazing and I want to look that cute in a dress like that!! :)


----------



## KileyJean

Aww thanks Wish! I am sure you will since you plan to continue with exercise. :) Staying active will help you keep some muscle tone. I do have my days though where I feel like a whale. I have figured out that as long as I keep my sodium in check and do not over do it with anything I am fine. If I have too much sodium, I blow up like a balloon. Have never been this sensitive to sodium. So yes, I track all my calories (and sodium) with the My Fitness Pal app. I am up to eating 1900-2000 calories per day now! Crazy for a shortie like me!


----------



## Mdc

Kiley, you look adores!!!! I never knew the bump changed so much in a day, I figured it was just always there. Guess that is the naive never been preggo person in me. LOL! Sorry about your scare, but glad it passed quickly!

Wish, remember when I said I had a feeling two people would graduate the other month guess my psychic vibes were off by a month. Ha! Now just hoping I am the second one to get lucky this month. 

Kpme, hope you are doing well!

Cannot wait to see this thread grow (both in numbers and waist circumference :haha: )


----------



## Wish2BMom

mdc - I hope you are too!!

kiley - yeah, I'm thin by nature, so I hope it remains that way. But, like I said, I don't want to stop moving, so I'll continue running and sign back up for kickboxing and just do what I can.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Kiley - how are you doing? I feel like I'm in that limbo stage right now - feel bad posting where people are TTC'ing and don't yet want to post where people are preggers in case something happens. Only 6 weeks still, just today.


----------



## KileyJean

Hi Wish! Totally understand feeling bad posting in the TTC thread. Took me awhile before I posted in there again and when I did, I always hid my signature showing how far along I am. How are you doing? Any symptoms hit yet? Weeks 7 and 8 were the worst for me as far as nausea goes. 

I'm half way!! Can't believe it. It has gone so fast. Calling contractors tomorrow to get estimates to finish our basement and do the nursery while they are at it. This nesting thing is hitting! Getting anxious to get her room ready. 

Will post bump pics tomorrow when I'm on my computer. 

Hope all is great with you!!


----------



## KileyJean

Wish- Hope you are still holding up okay. I know its easier said than done, but try not to jump to any conclusions just yet. You still have one little one in there and that is a miracle in itself. I am praying he or she just got a slow start and catches up!

Nothing too new with me. Last week I traveled for work to Florida. That trip totally wiped me out. It took all weekend for me to get caught back up with my sleep. Pretty proud of myself though. I worked out everyday I was out of town and ate healthy for the most part. I did have ice cream one night. :)

Doc appointment on Wednesday. Looking forward to seeing my little girl again. Baby bump is still little. When I tell people how far along I am, I now get the response "You are so tiny!" I don't know what is worse, being told you are "really big" or "so tiny". Last appointment doc said I was measuring right on so no worries I guess. Apparently my strong core is holding her in well. The bump still gets bigger at night though! lol I keep waiting for that day that it stays bigger.
 



Attached Files:







20 weeks.jpg
File size: 60.7 KB
Views: 9









20 weeks1.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## KileyJean

Oh and p.s. in my bump picture, my cat was trying to get my maternity belly piercing. The picture actually turned out pretty cute like she is excited too! :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks, kiley - I was in a funk earlier, but I'm slowly getting out of it and I'll be positive as much as I can be. Going to drown myself in veggies and proteins this week, even though I know there is nothing I can do. Hopefully it's just slow, like you said!

Good job on all your eating well and exercising! I'm still banned from doing much for exercising - really just walking or swimming and I don't have access to a pool, so walking it is. I think you look great and I would just embrace it! I'm sure it's out of jealousy that ladies are saying you look so small. :)
I adore the pic with the kitty - it totally looks like she's feeling for kicks!


----------



## jessiecat

Wish- i read your post in the other forum about the baby developing slowly. it is a very good sign that you got pregnant on the first try and that your hcg numbers have been good. It's still too early to have major symptoms so try not to focus on those. My little boy measured 4-5 days behind at my 10 week scan but has now caught up. Think positively &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;

Kiley- people keep telling me im small too, but i feel gigantic. Who cares tho- all that matters is that the baby is healthy. 

Im on a crazy 3 week trip traveling all over the place. will write more about it once im back home in 2 weeks.


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you so much, Jessie! <3 Have fun on your world travel! Baby will be here soon and you'll be homebound. I can't wait to see a pic of little Mo!!


----------



## KileyJean

Jessie I don't know how you are still doing it! My work trip last week totally wiped me out and that was just a Sunday through Thursday! Hang in there and make the hubby do most of everything!

Wish- early on I had one appointment where I saw on the screen it said my baby was measuring a couple days behind, but the doc didn't say anything about it. The next appointment she was back on track though. Maybe implantation just took a little longer than the the docs expected. I hear that happens a lot. A friend of mine had IUI so they pretty much knew when she ovulated but baby measured a week behind at all her appointments, but baby and all her levels were fine. She they just moved her due date. She is now 11 weeks along and doing great. You hang in there too and try not to stress about it. Keep the protein high for baby and try to eat a whole egg a day. Either hard boiled or in an omelette. Eggs are great for baby development! They help overall growth and brain health.


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you and thanks for the tips! I was wondering how implantation could impact development measuring - I was 6w4d on Monday but baby was at 5w6d. This is all based on the LMP (or the day before I started my stims), so I wasn't sure if implantation would impact anything. I can tell you that I bet I implanted 6 days after the transfer, or 9dpo. I had a headrush that was VERY odd that morning. Though obviously, you can't pinpoint something like that without IB and I never had any.
I've been eating a lot of protein - a soy protein drink in the morning, chicken at lunch, chicken or salmon for dinner. I'll throw an egg into the mix too. Thank you! I've been working in more fruits and veggies too than I had been. I wasn't eating badly at all but maybe allowing myself some bread or an ice cream at night instead of loading up on more veggies.
I'm hanging in there - I know it's still early to have a lot of symptoms so I'm trying to not equate that to things no longer happening inside. I kinda wish they did a blood test the other day to make sure things had progressed since the last one. I asked why they wouldn't and she just said that they didn't do that, they'd just wait to see at the next ultrasound. Annoying.


----------



## KileyJean

At this point I think as long as you don't have any heavy bleeding along with cramping, that's a good sign and you are fine. Also, if you can switch to a whey protein or egg white protein, I would do that. Soy can sometimes act as a natural estrogen and some experts caution eating too much. I'm sure one shake per day won't hurt, but just something to think about. I use Jay Robb Whey protein powder (also come in egg white powder). No artificial sweeteners in that one. I've had both the strawberry and tropical Dreamsicle flavors. Really good. I mix one scoop with half cup of low fat milk, half cup Trop50, and 140g of frozen raspberries and blend. Very good if you like fruity shakes. 

And don't worry about the lack of symptoms, I barely had any either. Just sore boobs, and then one day, bam. Nausea hit. It was not a gradual thing. That lasted about two weeks then I was fine but it turned into food aversions which lasted until I was about 14 weeks along. Now I feel normal again (still have sore boobs) but sometimes I forget or don't feel like I'm pregnant until I look down at my belly. :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

yeah - I may not bleed, though, b/c I'm still doing progesterone gel inserts and sometimes that can hold up the body from doing what it needs to do. Last night, I had slight cramping, so that's good - either gas or just stretching. 
Yeah, I don't typically have the soy drink in the morning - I just bought this one bottle of a soy protein vanilla chai, all natural, etc that has lasted me 4 days. It's delicious, but I'll definitely only have it every now and then. I do have some protein powder downstairs that's pea/cranberry/rice protein (made by Arbonne) that's delicious. I can work that into the mix.

I think it's great that your pregnancy is going so well that you are able to even forget you're pregnant! Some women have such a terrible time, they can't wait to get the baby out. Have you decided on a final name for her yet?


----------



## KileyJean

Yes, it is most likely stretching. I got a lot of that in the beginning. At first it felt exactly like AF pains. Definitely start using your Arbonne protein. That will be perfect! Once I started getting nausea in the mornings my doc suggested I drink a protein shake first thing in the morning. It did help a little. 

I am very thankful my pregnancy has gone so smooth. Maybe wait until I get a bigger belly... I might want her out sooner than later haha!! To be honest though, I just want her to grow in there as long as she needs, no matter how uncomfortable I get towards the end and no matter how late she is. 

As of now its Ireland Claire. I already scratched off my back up name (Quinn) because I do not like how it sounds with my last name. My last name is one syllable so it just does not sound right.


----------



## Wish2BMom

That's exactly how I feel already! Just stay in there please, as long as you need. :) We will see. I've already nicknamed our frozen embie 'Ace', as in our ace in the hole. Hopefully we don't need to call on him. :)

Love the name, uber-Irish! I think I've said I love the name Quinn too. DH isn't a fan of it, though. I've recently been thinking of Lincoln for a boy.


----------



## KileyJean

I hope you do not need to use Ace either!

I really like Lincoln! That was my grandfathers name. :) Its funny, I never thought of the name Ireland until after I got pregnant and before I found out I was having a girl. Its like it is meant to be, she named herself :haha: So happy hubby is on board with it!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone guess ibelong here now ! Although I feel hesitant about it being so early !!
So far I feel just fine apart from a blasted cold / flu !! Oh and my boobs are a wee bit tender no ms yet . Last time it didn't kick in till mid way through week 6 so we shall see what happens . I'm very nervous and taking each day as it comes. Trying not to think into the future as it makes me even more nervous ! Wish I could go to sleep and wake up in 7 weeks time ! Any.way I'm planning to get an early scan aprox 8 weeks so 3 to go ... Ill test again on Wednesday , I've one digi left and I'm hoping to see 3+ then the testing will stop and hopefully in a couple of weeks the ms will begin ! I'm so looking forward to sharing this journey with you guys . To be honest I'm still kinda in shock !


----------



## KileyJean

I am so excited for you Left!!!! I am sure everything will be fine. Sounds like it was meant to be since it only took one time of bd'ing :sex: :) in your fertile window! AND I am so happy to have another prego buddy! Especially one who has been there since the beginning of the TTC Journey!! Hopefully this time around the nausea is not too bad for you.

I haven't updated in here in a while since we lost Wish as a member :( Hopefully she will be back SOON!! :dust: 

I just had a scan last week. Doc said baby is in the 57th percentile for growth. Attached is my latest bump pic from Saturday. Was feeling pretty good in that pic, but feeling huge today. Dang water retention. Gets me every Monday..... I am pretty good during the week with my low sodium diet, but then the weekend hits. Can't believe I am already 24 weeks. It is going by faster than I thought it would. I am guessing this last half of pregnancy will start going a bit slower once I start feeling a bit more uncomfortable. 

Congrats again!! I am absolutely over the moon for you!!
 



Attached Files:







24 weeks.jpg
File size: 66.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Wish2BMom

I love it, Left! You graduated to your own Bump Buddies thread!! :)

Kiley - you're looking so good, I'm sure you're making all of the other pregnant ladies in your circle jealous. Great job!! HAHA

I'll be back on here, no worries about that. ;) Not to jinx myself! Hopefully I'm only a trimester behind Left!


----------



## KileyJean

Wish- I am praying you will be back soon!! And thanks for the compliment. I have been getting the "I hate you" or "you are so lucky" comments regarding my size from a lot of people I know. But little do they know that it is definitely a struggle! If it wasn't for me watching my sodium intake so close, I would be a lot bigger and puffier. I also have to battle these crazy sweets cravings. There are days I just want to eat cookies and brownies all day. Its a tough fight. I am sure the working out 6 days per weeks helps with the days that I do give in to those cravings! Oh, and I edited my original post to say congrats Left. I saw I typed Wish. Oops! You knew who I meant! How have you been feeling Wish? I can not imagine going through what you did. :(


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'm doing ok - fine about the loss but DH and I are in a really rough spot right now. Like, he's deciding if he can stay married to me or not. I need a website like this for people going through marital issues! I can't say that it's TTC related or not, we've had the same kinds of issues for years. So I'm not actually ok, I'm pretty upset right now :cry:


----------



## Dandi

Oh Wish! What a terrible thing to be going through on top of everything else. :hugs:


----------



## KileyJean

I am so sorry to hear that Wish! :hugs: Big hug from me. My husband and I have been through a lot as well. In the eight years we have been married, we have had A LOT of ups and downs. Same situation as you where either I or he has questioned our marriage. You two will get through it. Times like these are tough. We ended up going to counseling for a while. We needed to learn how to communicated with each other and compromise. We also needed to learn to accept each other's faults. Just remember something brought you two together in the first place and there is always a way to get back to that. I am here if you ever need to talk about it! You can always send me a private message (I think you can do that on here) if you do not want it all out in the open.


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you - omg, I am SO sorry to dump this on a fun, happy thread!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Wish don't be so sorry dump away !! We are here for the whole journey warts n all !! Relationships are complicated things !!! I'm sorry to hear you have hit a rough patch . Its no fun . All the ttc stuff cannot be helping even if its not the cause. Also remember you are both grieving which cannot be easy . I'm here to talk whenever you feel it will help . Or hear just to listen xxxxx


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you, left :hugs:
DH gets home in a couple of hrs - we'll see what the night brings.


----------



## KileyJean

Good luck Wish! If it makes you feel any better, my husband got really mad at me last week for ruining a tire on my Range Rover (I drove on it while it was pretty low, but didn't think it was THAT low at the time). And these are not cheap tires! Well, I used my pregnancy hormones to my advantage and started crying after our "fight". I think I made him feel bad for yelling at me because he ended up saying he was sorry and hugging me. I know this is not the same situation as you, but thought you could us a little laugh!


----------



## Mdc

Just popping by to see the graduates!

Wish, I am so incredibly sorry for what you are going through. Before I went through my divorce with my ex-hus my therapist said something that really ringed true to me. She said marriage is the hardest relationship you will ever have. You have no choice about who you get as a family, children are a part of you, but a husband/wife are not genetically linked so it takes so much work and so many ups and downs it is the hardest relationship of your life. Please vent as much as you want. We are all here for you the good and the bad. Sounds like we are all an Internet big happy polygamist marriage. LOL! :hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

Just popping in to say I got my 3+ on the digi today so no more testing for me ....


----------



## Wish2BMom

woohoooo Left!! Sticky sticky sticky sticky bean - stay put!!

kiley - ugh, that's something I would totally do! thank you for the laugh though I am sorry about what happened. I can imagine those aren't cheap! Just to relate - we got a new Jeep Cherokee last August, my first new car in 11 years. We switched around garage bays and I now have the one closest to the road, so I have to bang a really tight 90 degree turn in the driveway to get in there, and usually my FIL's car cuts that short. So the first time I had to park in this garage bay I hit the house. And DH was standing right there. He could not believe it. I just grazed it but I did scratch up the car that was literally in my hands for about a day.

mdc - thank you so much, that's so so true. All other relationships you don't really have to 'work' at, except like seeing a friend every now and then. But you really do have to work at being a wife/partner/roommate and keep putting that person first. I'm still sometimes stuck in 'I'm an independent woman. I know what I can/can't do and no one can tell me otherwise.' instead of thinking about things that would potentially hurt my partner.

well, we didn't talk last night, but he stayed in the same room, same bed and didn't say anything about divorce either. I think he's just cooling down. And he just sent me an email about the concert we're going to this weekend, so he's thinking at least 3 days into the future. Now I have his actions to analyze instead of TTC!


----------



## Wish2BMom

and btw, mdc :rofl: about the sister-wives thing! hahahaha


----------



## Mdc

Left, yeah for the 3+ weeks and I totally missed you are getting an early scan. Hopefully the time will fly by!

Kiley, you do look awesome! I am sure all the working out does help wonders even if sometimes you feel yucky. My sis did the same and she was only uncomfortable the last week and she popped my niece right out :winkwink: Ok a little exaggeration bc she had an epidural which she said was the bomb. Ha!

Wish, sometime just being in be same room is a big step. I know when DH and I argue the worst thing I do is try to sleep in the other room. Glad he is thinking about he future. Even if it is only 3 days from now.


----------



## Wish2BMom

yeah, we'll see. We're texting now and it's not going so great. :(


----------



## Mdc

Wish, PMA goes not just for TTC. Hope your night is going better.


----------



## Wish2BMom

phewwwwwwwwwwwww - we are talking now, being cordial. HUGE step. Thank you, girls - I hate that I just faltered there a bit. i feel like it's been the Wish Pity Party lately. Enough is enough - bootstraps are tightened, stuff's gonna change! :bodyb:


----------



## Dandi

It has absolutely not been a pity party! Everyone has their turn at the tough times. I love this attitude though! You go take control of your situation, lady. And if all else fails, look yourself in the mirror and imitate that super strong smiley face. :bodyb: :haha:


----------



## KileyJean

Yay Left! Congrats on the 3+!!! 

Wish- OMG about hitting the house!! Yep, sounds like something I would do as well. Now I do not feel so bad about ruining the tire! Happens to everyone apparently! I am so glad things are going better for you and hubby. Sounds like you are on the right track!

Mdc- I am stalking your chart everyday. Don't stop temping! Just Kidding, I understand if you need to stop so it does not drive you nuts. Its looking good so far!! Fingers crossed! I won't ask if you are having any symptoms yet. I really did not get any until two weeks after my BFP. The only symptom I had was about two days before my BFP I had slightly tender boobs and I had AF like cramps. The day before I tested, I could have sworn those were AF cramps and that the witch was on her way. Even after my BFP the cramps continued and I thought for sure she was coming and I was having a chemical.


----------



## Mdc

Wish, so happy things are back to normal and you have a great attitude about moving forward. 

Dandi, that emoji made me laugh out loud. 

Kiley, thanks for stalking. I usually do not put too much into temping so it doesn't stress me out. Although I say that now, but dpo 15/16 it may stress me a little. No symptoms yet except for a little pinching on my right uterus side and bloated for some reason this month. I am drinking a crap load of water (don't eat much salt) especially the last couple of days, but it is not 'flushing' the way it usually does. Who knows. Btw, what kind of cantaloupe is your ticker showing the ones here are massive and obviously not what you are carrying. Ha!

Left, hope you are doing well!


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you, girls! 

I second what kiley says - I didn't have anything more than AF-like cramps and super sore boobs before I got my BFP. Actually, the only TINY sign I had was more lightheadedness than usual. Like, I stepped out of my car one day, one time, and felt a WOOSH. That's not typical for me. That could have been right around implantation time too. But no IB, no immediate nausea, no nuthin.


----------



## KileyJean

LOL Mdc! I think my cantaloupe is of the small variety. ;) The belly is definitely not cantaloupe size yet, although, some days I sure feel like it is! haha

A new development... Every since yesterday my belly button has been itching like crazy! I have been slathering on the belly oil multiple time per day now. I don't think it will be too long before my innie is an outie! It is really starting to flatten out! I have a belly piercing and have one of those flexible maternity belly piercings in right now. Interested in how that is going to start looking!


----------



## Wish2BMom

you're going to look like a kettlebell laying on your back!! :rofl:


----------



## KileyJean

LOL!!! Right!? haha! :xmas13: :haha: I could only find Santa rolling on the floor laughing


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hahahaha!


----------



## Mdc

Left, just checking in to see how you are feeling.


----------



## KileyJean

MDC!! Your chart looks great!!!!!! Are you testing tomorrow?? :) :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi sorry I'm so quiet !!! I'm absolutely exhausted !! Working and running after LO is hard going at the moment !! Six weeks today and the last two days have felt icky for the afternoons and evening . Appetite is changing and food isn't looking so appealing ! Lol.... 
All in all I still think I'm in shock !!! Oh said something today about me be pregnant and I had to stop and go ..... Gosh I am !!! Lol..... 

Hope your all doing well Kiley that bump is adorable I'm well jealous . Not what mine will look like lol.... Mdc I'm excited for your testing and keeping everything crossed you will be joining us here soon . I'm hoping my little miricle is a sticky one and ill be here for the duration :)


----------



## KileyJean

Good to hear from you Left! Ugh 6 weeks.... that's when I started being miserable. So happy to be out of that stage finally and hope it does not come back! I hear it can sometimes come back in your third trimester. 

Can you believe I am only a week and a half away from my third trimester!!?? It is flying by! Going to finally get started on the nursery this weekend. Well, kind of. I am going to pack up everything I have stored in there (it is our guest room at the moment) so my hubby can move the furniture out of it and into storage until our basement is finished. Then I can get a painter over to paint the walls! I am anxious to get her nursery furniture and get clothes and stuff that I have accumulated put away and organized.


----------



## Left wonderin

I need pics :) I love nurserys such special places :)


----------



## jessiecat

Mdc: hope youre going to join this group for good!!!!!

Left: i cant imagine being pregnant and chasing after a toddler (altho im gonna try when my little guy turns 1 or 2). My sister just found out she's pregnant with her 2nd. her boy is 20 months. 

Kiley: post nursery pics! I'll post a pic as soon as we finish our baby's little corner in our bedroom.

I miss you ladies! <3 Moving halfway across the country to a house that is not exactly modern- day -family friendly (the kitchen is awful), unpacking and organizing a place at 36.5 weeks = no bueno

Will write more as soon as things settle down and before my kid gets here


----------



## Wish2BMom

left - I'm sorry you're feeling icky but not really! ;) so glad things are sticking for you so far!! sticky beans, sticky beans

mdc - loving your chart and hoping so much for the best!!

kiley - that's NUTS that you're only a week and a half away from the third tri!!! yes, please post pics of the nursery, I'm sure it'll be darling!

jessie - glad you got to CA safe and sound! I'm sure it'll feel like home in no time and you'll make it your own. :) pics from you too would be great! 

hugs, ladies!


----------



## Mdc

Wowza, Kiley almost in her third and left 6 weeks!

Kiley, testing Saturday morning mainly because I am chicken. :haha:

Left, I can only imagine how busy you are going to be and hope the next couple of weeks fly by so you can get your scan. As crap as yucky feeling must be I am kind of looking forward to it. Remind me of that later when I start complaining. 

Yes, nursery pics all around Kiley and Jessie!

Jessie, must be exhausted with everything in the past couple of weeks, but glad you are getting settled!

Ok, let's keep growing this chain! Literally...some getting bigger and a couple newbie bumps!


----------



## Mdc

So time for the leap to posting here! Like I said PMA got me (and some science too :winkwink: ) so no need to stop now. Worst case we know what we need to do to get a BFP. However the numbers are in our favor this little embie will grow into a perfect fetus and our long awaited healthy baby number 1! I took another digit this time with week estimator and it is looking good. Don't feel different yet, but anxiously waiting some more symptoms. Our first appt is at 7 weeks so just a couple long ones to go! Can anyone recommend a baby book I should get? I have heard what to expect when you are expecting is not so awesome, but maybe the Mayo clinic one. Left, how are you feeling? Kiley?

Hear is to a sticky bean and hoping for a lot more graduates here soon!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi :) and I'm so so happy to see another member :) I actually liked what to expect and used it with Sean and will do with the bubba . You might not feel different for a couple of weeks yet . Symptoms start off very mildly . I've only started getting any this week at 6+ . It was the same with Sean . Is it starting to sink in yet ??


----------



## Left wonderin

Jessie HOW DID I MISS that we can now offically start your LABOUR WATCH ;) YIPEE eeeeeeeeeee your LO will be here in no time !!!!! How very exciting !!!! Please post anything out of the ordinary lol.... I LOVE this bit !!!! How are you feeling ?


----------



## KileyJean

MDC!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! I KNEW it!!!! The moment I compared your current temp chart with old ones and saw how much steadier they were than normal I just knew it. Also when you said you had some ab cramping. :). Savor these next few weeks before the nausea kicks in. Mine started around weeks 6 and 7. As far as pregnancy books, I quit reading mine after my first trimester. The apps for your phone seem to work just fine. What I did start reading is a breast feeding book. Figure it's more important for me to learn what to do with an infant than what is happening to me right now. I am just soooooooooo excited for you!! I even said a little prayer for you in church this morning. :). 

I'm doing well. Bump is growing rapidly now. Still working out and keeping water retention at bay with my diet. Went out to dinner last night and rocked a new fitted maternity dress. Feeling pretty good! On my phone so I'll try to post a bump pic. If it doesn't work I'll post tomorrow :). -yep, doesn't work. Will post from my computer tomorrow.


----------



## jessiecat

MDC: Woo hoo!! Welcome, welcome!! I second what Kiley said- enjoy this time because the symptoms will kick in around week 7-8. I didn't feel pregnant at all those first few weeks and felt like AF was going to show. I was very crampy and it made my paranoia that much worse. I got a scan around 6 weeks or so just to make sure i wasn't having an ectopic and then had my official scan at 10 weeks- strong heartbeat and wriggly little gummi bear. I did not read any books at all and my husband and i are not going to take any classes! I figure my body will know what to do since i'm going to *attempt* to give birth au naturel! And even if it doesn't happen that way i want to remain flexible and not have a 'plan' per se. I feel pretty comfortable with babies since my youngest siblings were born when i was 13-14 years old. I do have an app on my iphone that updates me with daily pregnancy information. It's pretty fun to read. I also have a pregnancy journal called "the belly book" that i got on amazon. I started writing in it after my 10th week. 

Left: Nothing labor-related yet, thank goodness! My husband is an attorney and is taking a huge 3 day exam this week to get licensed in our new state so i CANNOT go into labor until at least Thursday night when he's finished!!! My feet swell if i do too much during the day (which has been happening almost daily since we moved since there's so much to do). How are you feeling? 

Kiley: So proud of you (and a bit envious) for keeping up with the exercise! I wish i had your energy. I cannot wait to exercise again. My gf has a 4 month old and misses her baby bump. THAT WILL NOT BE ME!
I miss my normal body so much. 

So I've been in my new place for almost 2 weeks now. I've been to the recycling center 4 times this week to get rid of cardboard boxes and packing material. It was an exhausting move because my husband has been studying the whole time and really couldn't do as much as he normally would. Also, the house is much older than the one we were in previously so I had to make a lot of purchases (shelves, etc) to make it more livable. Doing basic things (like grocery shopping) is so hard for me. I walk like an old lady and need to use the bathroom at least once or twice in every place I go. I'm 5'3" and now weigh 162 lbs. I'm normally around 120!!! Im seeing my nurse midwives on a weekly basis and i gained 3 lbs last WEEK alone. Luckily my blood pressure is low- i hope it stays that way. 

Can't wait for this thread to grow even more! <3 to all


----------



## Wish2BMom

loooooooving all of the updates on here!!!

jessie - time to yell at you - stop doing so much now please?? it sounds like you're doing what you can but please don't over-exhaust yourself. You need your strength for when Mo is ready to join us out here! :) Good luck to your DH and his tests. Yuck.

mdc - I picked up the Girlfriend's Guide. It's pretty good. I also signed up on Baby Center online and they have a weekly 'what does baby look like now/what is it the size of' that was cool, but the forums are filled with super YOUNG ladies. It's not a community like BnB is, at least to me. But that site is how I got my nickname for Lentil :)

kiley - almost at labor watch for you too!!

left - how are you feeling??


----------



## KileyJean

Yay Mdc! I love seeing your pregnancy ticker in your signature. Your little Poppy seed! Love it!

Thanks Jessie, as far as energy goes, I do not have a ton of it. I drag my a** out of bed at 5:00 or 5:30 a.m. every morning to work out. If I did not do it then, it would NEVER happen. By the end of the day I am exhausted. There is absolutely no way I could workout at the end of the day. I definitely am not looking forward to what us pregos go through at the end (well, I am and I am not). That just sounds uncomfortable!

Left- how are things going for you?

Doc appointment for me today. No ultra sound though... I think I have or had another yeast infection over the weekend. :( Not fun. And this morning I am taking one of my cats to the vet because he has developed a little drool out of the side of his mouth over the weekend. We are just falling apart over here. Hopefully it is nothing serious. 

On my computer today so I've attached my 26 week bump pic. :)
 



Attached Files:







26 weeks.jpg
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## KileyJean

Back from the Vet. Hefner has an upper respiratory infection. He actually seems better today so they think it is already starting to work its way out of his system. They gave him two shots and sent us on our way. Relieved that it wasn't anything more than that. Next up is my appointment. I think my yeast infection is working its way out of my system already also (been eating an extra yogurt every day), but I am going to go get it checked out just to be on the safe side. My luck, if I didn't go, it would be back with a vengeance!

Wish- Did you have an appointment on Friday? How were your numbers? Witch show her ugly head yet?


----------



## Mdc

Thank you all for the book/no book :winkwink: recommendations!

Left, still has not sunk in at all, I just feel like I am on a wine fast. :haha: DH and I talked last night and he said he just had a thought when I said I was going to test a day early that it was going to be positive. How many weeks are you and how are you feeling?

Kiley, I never thought about the temps being more flat....interesting. Thanks for the little prayer :thumbup: You look fabulous! I hope I look that way when I am 26 weeks! I am hoping to keep up with exercise too. Luckily I work from home, so I usually sneak out on my 'lunch break'. I have been working hard, maybe subliminally, this month on my abs to get as many crunches as I can in. I know after the first tri it is a no go, but is there any ab exercises you stayed away from in the first tri? I might go into preventative hyper ab mode while I still can. Ha! So glad you kitty is better, and good idea about getting the yeast infection checked out...not something to mess with. 

Jessie, au natural! You are a better woman than me!!! Omg, only 18 days to go. Cannot wait for you! Sounds like you don't need the gym because you are super woman getting the house ready. That is exhausting even for the best of us, and GL with hubby's exam! Take care of yourself. What a big year for you all!

So what should I expect at my first appt at 7 weeks? I had a pap earlier this year (but I guess they may repeat), I am guessing an ultrasound, but anything else? I am having DH come, and hoping we can see the heartbeat. He is being conservatively happy and kept asking last night if I was really pregnant. He agreed that it will really sink in after the appt, but kind of got annoyed and said 'can you please be a little more positive'. I know it is hard for them to bond until they see he/she, but still. Urrrrgh! Cannot wait for this exciting journey to keep going, and although I know the other symptoms will come soon I am still impatiently waiting. Good to know the nausea/ms started for some of you later than 6 weeks, because I would have been nervous since I thought that it was the standard and it would have cause a long wait to my 7 week appt.


----------



## KileyJean

Mdc- Thanks! It has been tough. I have major cravings for cookies and brownies every day. Constantly fighting the urge to give in to those cravings. As far as ab work, I did not change anything in my first trimester. I slowed down a bit with them as I got closer to my 2nd. Then I stopped all abs. Even planks.

Every doctor is different, but most likely you will get a scan at your 7 week. I have heard and read that the earlier the scan, the more accuracy they have at pinpointing your due date. But since we temp and time BD, we pretty much already know the due date. My calculations were right on with what the ultrasound said. You might even be able to hear the heartbeat then too. I was able to hear our baby's heartbeat that early. He did have me hold my breath for a brief second though so he could hear it clearly. Apparently my own breathing was interfering. And they probably wont do another pap since you already had one this year. And I understand your want to have the typical symptoms here already. Before the symptoms came I kept having those AF like cramps and was so worried. Then the symptoms hit and I was wondering why I wanted them to come! 

And Jessie, yes! More power to ya on the natural birth plan. I do not think I am that brave... Epidural here I come. So excited for you! You will be holding your little one in your arms very soon!


----------



## Wish2BMom

holding strong at 3.55 - ugh. No AF yet, not even a sign of her. Hopefully by the end of this week but it could take another 3 weeks, I think. I have to go back for what i hope to be one more blood draw on Friday. And I set up my cycle 2 appt for 8/24 - debrief on this one and make whatever med changes for the next one.

wine fast - TOTALLY how I felt.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh and i'm so glad your kitty is doing better and you know what's going on with him!! one of mine had her teeth cleaned for the first time last week and I was a nervous wreck b/c they put them under. And I'm so sorry you're having to deal with multiple YIs - those are the worst!


----------



## KileyJean

Thanks wish. Yes, they are horrible and even worse while pregnant. Beware ladies, apparently pregnant women are more susceptible to them. Just got back from my appointment and I do indeed have another. They gave me Diflucan. Two doses same as last time. I take one now and another in 72 hrs. Listened to baby's heartbeat, was 160 and she measured my belly. Said I was spot on. I go back in three weeks for my one hour glucose test. Fun fun. I hear the stuff you have to drink tastes horrible.  Also got my breast pump today. Hooray for insurance covering it! Saved me $269. But it did not come with the tote bag or cooler pack so I still have to purchase that. Found it on Amazon for $69 so I can't complain about that. Next up is lactation class at the beginning of October. Oh, and Mdc I am not taking a birthing class either. I will just read up on-line about what to expect. Coincidentally enough, What To Expect just emailed me an article on Stages of Child Birth. So I will just read that and then listen to what my doctor and nurses tell me to do. No need to spend $100+ and time on a class that everyone says you will forget most of it anyway! My lactation class was only $50 and is only one evening for 2 hours. Plus, I will have someone to call to consult with when the time comes if I have any difficulties. Between that and the book I am reading on it, I should be set. 

Well Wish, your numbers are almost there. I will pray it speeds up so you can get a move on baby making again! And I am a nervous wreck as well when my cats have to go under for anything. I hate bringing them in for their teeth cleaning for that very reason.


----------



## jessiecat

Wish: Im glad you have the cycle 2 appt set up already. Something to look forward to! Im not worried about you at all. Everything will work out. 
And oh-I totally cannot stop moving. Even when i try to relax my mind is in overdrive. There's so much i want to get done before Mo arrives!

Kiley: My insurance covered the medela breast pump 100%. Im so happy I didn't have to buy it! Did I tell you i failed my 1 hour glucose test but passed the 3 hour last month? I know A LOT of people who failed the 1 hour but then went on to pass the 3 hour. I think I have some sort of yeast infection too. I've been super itchy since i finished my antibiotic for my fourth (yes, 4th) UTI. I will tell my midwife at my appt on wednesday. Your cat's name is hilarious, btw. 

MDC: Have you looked into daycare in the Bay area? I heard it's outrageous. Do you think you will be able to stay at home with the baby for awhile? My husband got annoyed at me at the beginning of my pregnancy too- He wanted me to be more positive, but i was just expecting the worst given my age. He held it all in and cried after we saw the baby and heard his heartbeat at our 10 week ultrasound. He said that one of us needed to be strong. It will all sink in soon. The first few weeks are just strange because there are no real symptoms, you don't look pregnant and ultrasounds don't show much. You just have to let nature take its course and hope that all is going well inside your little uterus. 

I finished the baby's nook in our room!!!! Also posting a 37 week belly shot.
 



Attached Files:







37 weeks.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 9









Nursery.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## elliecain

I hope it's ok to post in here... Hoping I will be a bona fide member soon (fx) but I have been lurking since mdc graduated from the ttc thread... Anyway, I HAD to comment on your beautiful baby nook/nursery and your even more beautiful 37 week bump, Jessiecat! Your baby will be very, very lucky and loved. 
I'll go back to lurking now... But maybe not for long! xxx


----------



## jessiecat

Thanks ellie!!!! I hope you join us soon too!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Wish2BMom

LOVE the nook and the bump, Jessie!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## KileyJean

Jessie- the baby nook looks great! I still haven't cleared out the guest room that is turning into our nursery... Someday I will have the motivation to do it!! And you look great!! Looks like the weight is all baby to me. If you are anything like me and sensitive to antibiotics, then you most likely have a yeast infection. When ever my doc prescribed me antibiotics in the past he always prescribed Diflucan right along with it since I am so susceptible to them while on Antibiotics. I got the Medela breast pump as well. Did your insurance cover the tote bag also? I did just find out today that I can use my Health Savings Account to pay for the bag and supplies. 

Ellie- feel free to post in here anytime! We love drop-ins and hopefully you will be a permanent member of this group soon!! :dust:


----------



## KileyJean

Oh and Jessie- I have a Louie, Hefner, and Chanel. They are my furry children ;) I stole Hef's name from a cat I saw on the Humane Society's Website. LOL I was looking for cat name ideas and came across it. It suits him well! He is a little lover. ;) Likes to give kisses like a dog. :)


----------



## Mdc

Kiley, good luck on the glucose test. Yes, I heard it tastes like super sweet koolaid. Yuck! 

Wish, hoping AF shows up so you can get the show on the road. Are they doing anything different this cycle?

Jessie, I cannot imagine how much your brain is going, but take take of yourself and little Mo. LOVE the bump pic and the nursery! It hasn't crossed my mind about day care quite yet...not even sure where we will but the nursery in our 900sq place (oh the joys of city living :haha: ). We have a unique situation where we both work from home and travel a bit, so it will be a little tricky. Likely we will have the LO at a day care and then need to find a back up in case we both absolutely have to travel at the same day. Worst case I would take the LO with me and fly out my mom to help during the day for a long overlap trip. Luckily we both can be pretty flexible and I plan on using California's maternity leave...I believe it is up to the month before and 3 months after. 

Ellie, love it that you popped by...this thread has plenty of baby dust to rub off on others! 

Still just hanging out, but a little more tired than usual. For instance I usually take the stairs to our condo, but this morning the four flights were a little harder than usual maybe it was because it was before breakfast. What are your guy's thoughts about being able to hear the heart beat at my 7 weeks (technically 6 week 6 day...I counted wrong) appt? Don't want to get my hopes up and then panic if it is too early.


----------



## KileyJean

Mdc- I guess everyone is different when it comes to hearing the heartbeat the first time. My first appointment was at 6 weeks + 4 days. It was a transvaginal ultrasound and we were able to hear the heartbeat just fine. My breathing did interfere a little so my doc just told me to take a deep breath and hold it for a second. Once I did that it came across just fine. Sounds like you are active, so I am assuming you are on the thinner to average size. My doctor said the more in shape you are the clearer the early scans are and ability to hear the heartbeat early. If you cant hear it, you should at least be able to see the little flutter of the heartbeat on the screen. Attached is a picture of my 6w+4d scan so you have an idea what you are looking for. :)
 



Attached Files:







6weeks+4days.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Wish2BMom

me too, dang it! though it's still been a little less than a month since the D&C. Patience is not a virtue of mine. 
Don't know about if we'll be switching things up. I will find out at our appt on 8/24. I doubt it since everything worked last time - just didn't develop right. I think that's just nature.
And I don't know about hearing the heartbeat but you should definitely see one at that time and I believe anything over 110 is considered in the good range. Mine had one but it was at, oh, 59 I think.


----------



## KileyJean

For anyone who would like a good laugh click the link below... 

https://www.pregnantchicken.com/pregnant-chicken-blog/2010/5/31/stages-of-pregnancy.html

I think I am in Stage 3.5 right now. :)


----------



## Mdc

Kiley, the link was hilarious. Definitely moving into stage one. Ha!


----------



## jessiecat

Mdc: yea, it's insane how breathless/tired you will get and so soon. something about how the body absorbs oxygen differently when youre pregnant vs nonpregnant. We couldn't hear or see a heartbeat at my first ultrasound. Couldn't even see a fetal pole and supposedly i was somewhere between 6-7 weeks. I was just happy the sac was in my uterus and not in a fallopian tube since i was having so much cramping. 
Everything turned out ok though! :flower:

Kiley: Im sure you will pass the glucose test with flying colors! Make sure it's cold before you drink it! Goes down way easier. I don't think my insurance covered the carrying case. The pump is here in a box somewhere. I guess I should go and open it, huh? :wacko: Im gonna go check out that link now

Im trying to figure out how to measure myself for nursing bras......
I probably need to go to a local store before I purchase some on amazon.


----------



## Star2011

Its me just stalking:) I enjoyed reading you guys progress. I like the posted photos too. Jessie and Kiley you guys look good. Cant wait to join you on this thread one of these fine days.


----------



## KileyJean

Hopefully you are here soon Star!!! :dust:


----------



## Star2011

I know cant wait.... i believe it will happen. You do look great Kiley.


----------



## Star2011

Has anybody heard from Kpme? Wonder how she is doing. Hope all is well with her.


----------



## jessiecat

Star: YES! can't wait for you to join us.


----------



## Mdc

Jessie, good to know. I am hoping to hear the hb, but I will be happy if the doc is happy. I bet I will be a wreck, as I am a worrier by nature and these new hormones are not helping. For goodness sake I started tearing up at a frickin commercial the other day....and it wasn't even that sad. Geez!

Hi Star! I posted on here before my positive test because I felt like it was as a sign to myself it will happen....and it did! I was thinking about KPME the other day too, I hope she is doing well. 

Hi Kiley! 

So I took I another test (to calm myself) yesterday morning because I was not feeling anything at all yesterday even the small cramps seem fewer than before, but luckily it was darker than before and close/equal to the control. I have a couple week estimators but trying to wait until I hit 6 weeks to keep me sane until my first appt. Yesterday afternoon I think I got my first wave of a little nausea (pretty mild so maybe in my head), and was super tired last night (laid down at 830 and just watched TV in bed). And seriously, I am going pee at least once an hour (no pain) likely because I am drink about 100 ounces a day and a common preggo symptom, but staring to wonder if it is an uti. Was the excessive peeing normal for you guys? 

Good thing I am going to my niece's first birthday so hopefully it will keep me busy. Now just have to figure out how to get around not drinking with the fam...winos are always easy to point out if not drinking. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## KileyJean

I have not heard from Kpme either... 

Mdc- you sound like me in my first trimester. I was taking tests all the time because I simply did not feel pregnant. 

As far as nausea goes, when it does hit everyday, key is to not let your stomach get empty. I carried around a little bag of dry cereal to much on when ever I felt nausea coming on. I also ate a slice of whole wheat toast first thing in the mornings before working out. It helped. And I powered through my workouts while nauseous sometimes. Working out actually made me feel better and helped the nausea go away. 

I did not really notice the frequent urination in my first trimester since I was used to it already from always drinking a lot of water through out the day. I notice it now though. Bladder must be getting squished. 

Have fun at your niece's bday party. Just tell everyone you started a new diet cant have any wine right now if they ask. Or use the headache excuse. :) Good luck with that!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

from one wino to another - the 'hangover' excuse works wonders! ;)

'no, I can't possibly LOOK at a glass of wine right now - too much last night, but thank you'


----------



## Mdc

Thanks for the tips! I realized this morning jumping out of bed and rushing to catch a 7am flight is likely not going to happen much longer. I got into the shower and felt a little woozy. Good thing I skipped the coffee or blech! I do take it as a good sign and tell the little embie to keep the signs coming...might regret saying that later. LOL!


----------



## jessiecat

Mdc: yay for symptoms! They do suck but are strangely comforting because you know your body is doing what it's supposed to! My first tri i could not stay hydrated enough. Fruit, soup, juice, water. I couldnt get enough. I lost 4 lbs that tri too. I'm always in the bathroom. :/ have fun at the bday party! you will soon be throwing bday parties for your baby!

Where's left?

Wish: so happy that your hcg level is back to zero! Cant wait for u to get started again.

Husband finished the bar exam so now he's back to his normal self. Yay! He doesnt start his new job until mid september so he gets to stay home with me and the baby for a little while, thank goodness. Now we wait... 38 weeks today! Cant believe it.


----------



## Left wonderin

Jessie I'm here :hi: I'm not great at posting right now ... Feeling exhausted and uck !! But I'm here lurking :haha: 38 weeks my that flew !!!! In NO time your LO will be here :) 

So have you a birth plan ?? Can't wait till you start getting labour signs :) its just so exciting :) enjoy every mili second :cloud9:

Mdc we are exactly 2 weeks apart so will be full term together all being well please god :) the icky feeling has slowly crept up on me I. The last 4-5 days . Its not all day but kicks in about lunch time and last all night . Its worse if I let myself get empty so grazing it is !!! This weeks favourite is rice ... Totally gone off tea and coffee to ... Was drinking both fine up until last week !! Its weird just when I think of it I think mmmmm nope lol....... I never actually am sick just feel icky . Couldn't face big meals either just think mmmmm nope lol . Boobs only really start hurting this week too . I also swear I'm already growing a bump ! Well maybe bloat :haha: but my trousers are getting tighter . Seriously !!! Then I was thinking sure this is my 3rd pregnancy so maybe I will show earlier as everything is stretched in there lol !!!! 

KILEY are you doing a nursery ? Mdc have you any ideas . Not sure sure what mine is this time ,.... Ill have to get my thinking hat on . Last time I did tatty teddy ... Ill put up some pics :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Here it is
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Star2011

Hi Ladies, 

For some reason i do enjoy reading how you preggo ladies are doing:) makes me feel warm and fuzzy:) It just gives me hope that it will happen to me, wish and the other ladies :)

Left that is a beautiful nursery. Cant wait to see how the new one will look like. 

Mdc hope you had a safe flight:)

By the way Mdc and Left are you Ladies going to find out what you are having? 

Jessie am praying for worry free delivery. Anxiously waiting to see your beautiful baby boy. Positive thoughts for DH bar exams.

Thats all for now and many prayers and positive thoughts for a happy and healthy pregnancy for you all.


----------



## Mdc

Left, wow hopefully we can continue as bump buddies, and good to know your symptoms are just kicking in and they do not sound too bad. You have a scan coming up soon right? Adorable nursery! Not even thinking ideas until my scan. :winkwink:

Ok everyone I may be cracking up! Man it is going to be forever until my scan it feels like (11 more days). I know I am being crazy, but symptoms come and go right? Last night and even this morning my boobs were not as sore. I know it is just my body getting used to the level of hormones before they jump again, but it is enough to drive a pregnant person crazy. Me to myself 'you are pregnant today and your body and embie are doing what they need for a healthy pregnancy'. PMA!


----------



## Left wonderin

Yes mdc they drive you crazy like that .... Here one min ... Gone the next .... Lol


----------



## jessiecat

Left: tatty teddy! hahaa so cute. I had to look it up. I guess it started in the UK but has slowly made its way to the US. Yea, don't worry about posting if you're feeling yucky. I barely posted anything during my first tri. Typing on here was just too much with full time work, feeling exhausted and just overall cruddy. 

Yea, mdc- the symptoms will fluctuate! Can't wait for your scan. Post a pic please!!!

Thanks for the prayers, Star!! I'm so nervous. Going to try for a natural birth, but we'll see....... im flexible. Still have a bunch of things to do before the little guy comes. I have my hospital bag semi packed- mostly with goodies and treats. :happydance:

Went to a friend's baby shower today. It was the most organized baby shower ever! I'm all babied out tho- 99% of the women had children or were pregnant-i don't think i want to talk about pregnancy, labor/ birth or breastfeeding for at least another 24 hours. :winkwink:


----------



## Wish2BMom

hello lovely preggies and preggies to be! ;)

I echo what Star said - I'm glad this thread got going b/c I love reading all you're going through in your different stages, etc. I love watching you all on your journeys, I'm living vicariously through you (for now) and definitely taking notes!

jessie - that's great that DH gets to spend an extended time with you and the baby! i'm sure he's happy to be able to focus on you both now.

left - ugh, i'm sorry you're feeling yucky! but not really b/c i think that's a great sign! ;) super cute Teddy nursery, that's a great idea.

mdc - same - feel gross and bloated and have sore boobs. But only every now and then! HAHA!

left/mdc - are you going to do the Harmony tests or anything, since we are of 'advanced age' and all that? Will you find out the gender?


----------



## Mdc

Wish and star, I was exactly the same way when I read this thread. So I have a feeling you will both be here soon!

I will be asking about the Panorama test (U.S. version) and you can do it as early at 9 weeks. It tests for Down's, other trisomy disorders, and other sex chromosome disorders (fragile X, etc.), and you can find out the SEX!!!! No team yellow for us...no way Jose!


----------



## KileyJean

Hello ladies, hope everyone had a great weekend! Mine was pretty uneventful, which is fine by me since I seem to be losing energy to do anything by the day.

Left- Super cute nursery! I still need to pack up our guest room so I can get started. Will also need to drag my hubby to the furniture store soon. 

Mdc- Yep, symptoms came and went for me as well. That is why I took pregnancy tests all the time up until my first appointment! lol

Jessie- good to hear things are still going well for you. That is awesome that hubby gets to spend time with you and baby before he goes back to work. I can imagine being all babied out by now! I have been watching Call the Midwife (on season 2 now) and it makes me want to have my little one already! I am really getting antsy now.

I have a friend's baby shower to go to this Sunday... Kinda dreading it because my friend carries really big, so I know I will get comments on how "small" I am... even though I think I am looking pretty normal/average size right now. The "I hate you" and "You are so lucky" comments get old! Especially when they do not understand how hard I have to work to be like this. If I did not meticulously track everything I ate like I do and workout 6 days per week, I would be huge. I know this because of how fast my body responds to days I have too much sodium or bad food. I have another friends shower to go to a week before I am due... Not sure I will make that one... 

For our nursery, I want a sophisticated baby girl look. I attached photos of the look I am going for. I am going to do gray walls, the wall the crib will be on, I plan to do horizontal stripes of two shades of gray. I want vertical pink thick stripe curtains for the window and other pink accents through out. The middle picture is a mobile that my mom and I are going to attempt to make (otherwise it is about $165 on etsy!). And I am going to order the pictures of the ballerina's to hang. And I LOVE that rocking chair so I plan to find something similar to that. So, we will see how close I am able to achieve that look! I have a lot of work to do!

Oh! And hubby is starting to be okay with the name Ireland Claire! :) Anything else I throw out, he turns up his nose at. Yesterday, he said "I thought you already had the name picked out?" I asked him if he was okay with Ireland and he said "sure, why not." So I guess I will take that response. He has not been any help with picking a name. He has made zero suggestions... So we are back on with my favorite baby name! I do have a back up now... Kiley James. As most of you know Kiley is actually my maiden name :) James is my step-fathers name. So this way I can have both dads honored with her name if I go with Kiley. I guess we will just wait and see what she looks more like when she gets here! :)
 



Attached Files:







Nursery Inspiration.jpg
File size: 57.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Wish2BMom

wow, you are in super nesting mode, Kiley!! :haha:
I love the pics and the ideas - someone on another thread said they were doing gray and yellow, I thought that was great too. I hadn't thought of gray. Our room that will be the nursery is already yellow - may as well keep that. So maybe hints of gray sprinkled in.

I know what you mean about the comments. Not pregnancy, but just being a woman - I'm thinner, always been somewhat athletic and I know when I start to gain weight to start watching what I eat and get out and MOVE and I lose it. But I'm tall (almost 5'8") and have always been thin, so I'm dismissed from a lot of conversations about hips, dieting, the joys of clothing shopping, etc. Oh well. I'm not dismissed from conversations about working out and finding yummy good-for-you recipes, so I guess I'd rather be involved in those.

Speaking of which - 3rd kickboxing class today and my whole body was sweaty and shaky. I LOVE IT!! :ninja:


----------



## KileyJean

Oh Wish, I am envious of your height! You are going to look great while pregnant! Lots of room to carry that little one. So get ready for the "OMG you are sooo small! I hate you!" comments! You will look great until the end I am sure since you are conscientious of what you eat. I am only 5'1" and a short torso. I am thankful I am all baby belly right now though. As she gets bigger, my belly has been shooting straight out. I am carrying all in front of me. Can't tell from behind that I am prego. And yes, when people complain about their weight, if I say anything about struggling to eat right, they totally dismiss me since I seem to be able to keep it under control. But that doesn't mean we are naturally this way and don't struggle with it!!

Yellow and gray will be so cute! I love gray. Definitely keep your yellow room. I like your adding gray accents idea! Now we just need AF to pay you a visit so you can get started again!! 

Great job on keeping up with your kickboxing classes!


----------



## KileyJean

Oh and as far as nesting mode... I am not quite there yet. I have all these big plans, but have yet to execute! I seem to be lacking in motivation to start. Probably because it means packing up stuff first and putting it into storage until our basement is done.


----------



## Mdc

Kiley, that theme is adoreable! I used to dance ballet all thoughout school, so I am a sucker for the pictures!

I also get you and Wish about the weight talk. It always frustrated me that people assume it is easy to stay healthy because it is damn hard work (pregnant or not). And man Wish I would love some of your height I am 5'2 and short torsoed also so who knows what kind of small species whale I may become. :haha: I do plan on staying super active and so far so good. Eight days and counting to the scan! The scan is the day before my bday, scheduled that way bc if it was bad news I did not want to associate it with my bday. However I decided to start writing down my symptoms throughout the day as reassurance that everything is going perfect. I also did find a mc calculator that uses a statistical regression model to show the drop in risk as the days progress...so today is 10.5%. Oh how I love statistical math!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Coupla short stacks over here, huh?? :haha: I was allllllways the tall one out of my group of friends growing up. I was a cheerleader and was always in the back, on the bottom, and they were up front or flying high! 

I forgot to mention, Kiley - I love love love the name Kiley James. But there are lots of Kileys out there, not many Irelands! :) I only know of one (Alec Baldwin's daughter). I love how James is becoming a crossover name for girls - it's one of my faves for a boy's middle name. You could go with Ireland James? Even 'I.J.' sounds neat!

mdc - you crack me up daily, thank you for being you. :flower: Symptoms will come and go, or stay or not. No rhyme or reason. Just keep that incredible PMA you've been having and (try to) forget about the rest. My fingers, toes, nose, elbows are so crossed for you and a healthy scan in a week.


----------



## Mdc

A www shucks Wish...thank you! I have a great feeling for a sticky baby or two for you this round!!!! You are so supportative or everyone and it is your time.


----------



## KileyJean

Mdc I can't wait for your scan also! I have a good feeling about it. Don't think you have anything to worry about. :) Easy for me to say though since I am through that phase of pregnancy. But I was the exact same way as you. Taking a gazillion tests and looking up stats. Tracking your symptoms is a good idea. Probably helps with some of the anxiety I bet. 

Wish- I absolutely LOVE Ireland James, I even talked about that with my sister when I first thought of Ireland. But, with having two Dads, I don't want my biological Dad to feel left out. Thats why I am okay with Kiley James... then both Dads are somehow included. I do like Ireland better than Kiley and for the same reason you pointed out, that there are already lots of Kiley's. But I can't think of a better back up name and don't want to just settle on one that has no meaning to me. I was really liking Sutton Kiley as well, but hubby does not like Sutton. I am surprised he likes Ireland better. I have a pretty good feeling she will be Ireland though. :) I can already picture a little girl running around named Ireland. So pray for me if we decide to have another and it is a boy. I am assuming my husband is going to claim naming rights if that happens! LOL 

And I second what Mdc says Wish! I have a really good feeling for you this time too. :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

it's settled then - Ireland Kiley James! hahaha

thank you both - the positive vibes and good feelings are welcome!! Today is 5 weeks since the D&C so.......where the frig is AF? :coffee:


----------



## Mdc

Kiley, love the names! I like that you will wait to meet her to decide on what she looks like. I love Sutton also...so cute! I may have to steal it for my list that I will be making after the first ultrasound (which will be a perfect cute little gummy bear :winkwink: ). 

Wish, I read on the other thread that AF is surely on its way! Yeah!!! Let's get one more short cycle and get the show on the road. 

Afm, I had my first little emotional burst last night, but DH did his part. While I was making dinner he was playing music which is totally fine, but sometimes he likes to play a game and ask me the first artist that comes to my head. Usually I play along, but I was just dead tired and said my brain was not working and I did not want to play along. He said you just don't care, and to me it sounded like a whiney toddler so I just kind of lost it. Poor guy! Not sure he truly understands the hormone thing, but I think he will learn quickly if not the hard way. Later during dinner he said he is starting to believe it more and more and said last night he was to redo the living room to make it more family cozy. So there was that cute part. Then I forgot to turn the oven off right away and it was pretty hot before we went to bed...and silly DH he made a comment asking why it was still so hot...bad decision. Queue another melt down. Then to top it off I think my stress gave me some moderate cramps for a while at night which did not help my emotions...luckily no bleeding, but just tried to do some deep breathing and it helped. Need to tell myself...zen feelings. I did get some extra cuddle time this morning, so happy girl for now at least :haha:

I did take another test which will hopefully last me till next Tuesday. Yeah! 3+, as it should be because today is 6 weeks!


----------



## Mdc

Forgot to add the pic.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Left wonderin

Happy 6 weeks mdc :) gosh it seems tobe going by quickly for you !!


----------



## Dandi

Kiley- love both name choices, you can't go wrong with them. Adorable! Also love the nursery theme, very girly chic.

Can't wait to hear how your scan goes next week Mdc. I hope it's a great way to kick off your birthday!

Hope all of you pregnant ladies are feeling great and hanging in there. I love reading your updates and following along. =)


----------



## Wish2BMom

love the pic, mdc!!

I'm glad DH sounds like he'll be understanding about the meltdowns. Wonder how mine will be - he gets all disapproving or confused if I show any other emotion than the logical, steady one that he only shows.


----------



## Left wonderin

I'm quiet right now , have been for a few weeks . Always get that way when I worry / anxious ... Oh keeps asking ok what have I done lol..... Heis not used to me this way I'm usually very chatty ;) my new scan date is the 26th of August . Had to move it forward from the 19th as oh couldn't be there and he really wanted to come ...... Adding another week of waiting for me !!!


----------



## Mdc

I feel you on the anxious worrying part! The wait is a form of torture!!! You are nice to move the scan back to oh could be there. I may not have been so accommodating. :haha: I hope the next couple of weeks fly by for both of us so we can all hear the good news!


----------



## jessiecat

Hi ladies
Still pregnant and pretty miserable. Really having a hard time walking. Nausea and period-like cramps are starting so i know im getting close!!!! Im symptom spotting and googling like I did during the 2ww but now it's labor related. :wacko:
The craziness and obsession never ends. 

mdc: woo hoo! Six weeks already. Yea, i was so not myself during first tri. It really is all hormone related... And remember that cramps are only bad if there is also bleeding (and red at that). Otherwise completely normal.

Kiley: ballerina theme is so adorable! And love the names. Beautiful.


----------



## jessiecat

This site estimates your probability of going into spontantous labor on certain dates. very cool

https://spacefem.com/pregnant/due.php?


----------



## Mdc

Jessie, sorry you are feeling so crappy and hopefully little Mo gets here soon (as long as you are ready that is). Cannot believe it is almost here for you!!!! Take care of yourself and get as much sleep as you can. I will be stalking for any news. Btw, spacefem also has a mc calculator that is calming my nerves. I am down to a 7.5% risk. Left, if you are 8 weeks the risk is 2%. 

Cramping just a little last night, but not like the night before so I guess that is good. Geez, I want little cramps but not too much, I want sore boobs but not too much, I want nausea but not too much...not demanding much am I. Keeping track is helping calm my nerves a little, since I seem to have short term memory now. :haha: Interesting theory I am going to test. On Tuedsay I was knackered during the day and then moderate cramps that night. Wonder if the fatigue was the embie zapping energy to grow and then the uterus expanding that night. Hmmm?


----------



## Mdc

Now I am all up in my head. Ugh! I just emailed my doc because my appt Tuesday I will actually be 6w6d instead of 7, and since I O'd cd15 or 16 I could be as early as 6w4d. I just think if they feel it is too early for a HB I will just stress myself out and since I feel pregnant maybe I should just push put the appt until we get back from Oregon and schedule it for the week of the 14th. AHHH! I think I am cracking. I am hoping they just say no problem and we should keep the appt and we will hear the HB by then....but probably not going to say that.


----------



## jessiecat

mdc: with my early ultrasound i really didn't expect to see a hb so when we didn't I wasnt too upset about it. THE BIG one was at 10 weeks and it was great to see baby wriggling and hear the HB as well as see it. So I guess my point is maybe just don't expect to hear it or see it? And if you do it will be a nice surprise. You're too funny about the symptoms! You're like a pregnant Goldilocks. :haha: Yea, I loved spacefm's stats re: miscarriage too. Really helpful.


----------



## Mdc

So my doc said to keep the appt and if needed I could come back in a couple days. Maybe I should just think it is a 50/50 on seeing the HB and set that expectation with myself and DH then if we do it will be a surprise.


----------



## Wish2BMom

mdc - what you SHOULD expect to see in this appt is the right measurements for the sac and the fetal pole. I think a heartbeat would be the icing on top. :)


----------



## Mdc

Jessie, just had a dream last night that you posted that you baby was coming and you thought it was tonight. See you girls are even now in my dreams. :haha: hope you are feeling better. 

Hope everyone is doing well. Today is scan day. Omg.... So nervous!!!!!


----------



## jessiecat

Mdc: omg i had a false alarm last night so maybe tonight!!!! Update us later!! So excited for your scan :baby:


----------



## Left wonderin

Scans and labour watch how super exciting !!!! Both you girls keep us posted !!! 9 weeks tommrow .. Scan not till 11 weeks .. 2 to go .....eeek


----------



## Wish2BMom

eeeeee!!! Jessie!!!!!! I'm so excited for you!!!!


----------



## Mdc

Jessie,how exciting!

So we got the ultrasound and what do you know there is a little baby on there! We saw the heart beat (did not hear it) and the doc said it was strong. Silly me I did not ask the BPMs. She said everything looks perfect, and measuring a couple days behind. She did not seem worried as I knew my ticker would be off if I used my real LMP by a couple days because my O was (as usual) a couple days late. So I thought I would be 6w4d, but bean is 6w1d. Of course now I am worried about being behind, but trying to stay calm because the measurements are not exact and 3 days is not too bad. So I guess nausea may still be in my near future. She said they only hear the heart beat at 10 weeks, but I know that you can hear it earlier. So I guess that is playing with my paranoia. Did she just say that not to freak me out? She said I can come back at 10 weeks or if I want come back at 8 so obviously I scheduled an 8 week one. She said she offers is to all her patients, but again...did she say that because she is worried? Ugh! She was so positive so obviously DH thinks I am nuttso. So I am relieved and then not relieved at the same time, so I guess I better get used to it....the worry never ends does it? But today I am pregnant and little sweet pea is doing great. So happy early birthday to me!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Dandi

Good looking little bean in there Mdc!


----------



## jessiecat

Mdc: Woo hoo!! You've gotten over the first major hurdle. :happydance: you've got a little heartbeat inside you!!! I know the first bunch of weeks are anxiety-ridden, but hang in there.. 34 more weeks to go!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## jessiecat

Left: 9 weeks already??!?!!!!! <3


----------



## Left wonderin

Mdc how wonderful !!! I'd tell you not to worry but I'd be wasting my time lol..... I think you worry right until they are here :) the worries just change !!! Your little beanie is just great :) 

Jessie yes I'm 9 weeks today :) no scan for me for another two weeks :( on a positive note the weeks are flying by !!! Jessie I'm guessing your LO will be here by the time I see mine ;)


----------



## Wish2BMom

yayyyyy mdc!!!! I love your little sweet pea! 
here's my take on what the doc said - if she tells you you can hear a HB earlier and for some reason you don't, but it's there and isn't an indication of anything, then you'll be SO WORRIED. To back that up, if she aligns your next appt with when she just told you you can hear a HB, then she's good. So basically, she'll offer the 8 week appt but JUST IN CASE you can't 'hear' the HB then, she's covered. But you'll prob hear it! :) I don't think what she says has anything to actually do with Sweet Pea, but more about setting proper expectations in case nature doesn't work out the way she says it will if she goes with the earlier timeframe.


----------



## Mdc

Thank you all for taking me down. It means the world to me! Feeling much more positive today and just need to keep with the PMA since it has not failed me so far. I wish I could give you all hugs...but I guess virtual will have to work :hugs:

Jessie, SO CLOSE! Cannot wait to see a pic of little Mo. Will be thinking about you!


----------



## Mdc

Good morning everyone!
Jessie, pins and needles over here. So close!

Hope everyone is doing great!

I think nausea is slowly settling in. Last night before dinner I had 'that taste' in the back of my throat. Yuck! Might just be reflux, but either way makes me feel oddly better. I do have to vent for a bit. So we were having a lovely evening and I got a text from an old BF, no biggie just saying hi. DH asked what as I looked at my text and so I told him. I guess that did not go over well in his head. I guess I am too honest for my own good, but I really did not think it was a big deal. So the rest of the night he just pouted guess I already have one toddler on my hands. :dohh: He was upset because he thought I was trying to get a rise out of him which was SO not the case. I guess he wants it to be don't ask don't tell. I did apologize for because making him feel upset, but I did not say I was not sorry for someone texting me and telling him. Sometimes I think he has more estrogen and gets hurt more easily than I do. Maybe I was unintentionally out of line. What are your honest opinions?


----------



## Wish2BMom

mdc - boy oh boy......this is similar to the situation I was just in with my DH, if you remember a few weeks ago. I really think that men are less secure than they lead us to think. My DH would flip if an ex-BF of mine still had my number and felt the need to think of me and text me. Even if it wasn't a big deal - someone you used to have a level of intimacy with was just thinking of you. I get your point, though - you didn't invite the text and you didn't lie about it, so why's he mad at you? I assume he's not mad at you but just unhappy about the whole situation. I'm glad you didn't lie about it - I lied about my situation b/c I knew it wasn't a big deal but he would, and that ended up being the bigger deal. :(


----------



## Mdc

Thanks Wish! Guess we are damned if we do and damned if we don't. :winkwink:


----------



## Dandi

I have to chime in here, because this makes me laugh... not at the situations, but at how complicated both men and women are when it comes to relationships. I would love for my DH to be MORE sensitive and jealous about situations like that, even though I totally know that I would be frustrated with him if he was. An ex (who was going through a divorce) reached out to me a few weeks ago and DH sat there like an excited, mischievous 13 year old girl telling me to "text him back and let's see how far this goes!" So you're right, we're damned if we do and damned if we don't... and so are they! LOL


----------



## Wish2BMom

omg, dandi!!! how I wish my DH was more like that!
I was thinking about this last night - my friendliness, or need to not be a d-bag human being, gets me in so much trouble. In the way that I want to just believe that people can have a conversation without it meaning that you want to hook up with them! Or other people thinking that of you! Oy. So if I got a text, I'd feel badly not responding. But then if I responded, I'm engaging, so is that showing 'interest'?? it shouldn't automatically mean that! GAH!
anyway - shower thoughts over!

JESSIEEEEEEE!!! is baby Mo here yet?????


----------



## jessiecat

HI!!! Guess who is here????!!!
Mo was born on Thursday Aug 13 at 10:40 PM (7 lbs 4 oz, 19.5" long) after a very long and traumatic 20 hour labor and vacuum assisted delivery. We got home yesterday and have family here taking care of us for the next 10 days. I can barely walk so the help is much needed and appreciated. My milk hasn't come in yet so Mo has been nursing a lot for his liquid gold, aka colostrum, and this has been my only break in 48 hours. Daddy has been amazing with him and i love seeing him take care of our boy. I haven't changed one diaper yet! :winkwink:
I will write more about my labor and delivery once I'm feeling better!!

<3 to all my B&B friends!!


----------



## StaceyM

Yay! Congrats Jessie! I have to creep on this thread now to hear about the births, as pretty much everyone on the other thread has had their babies and disappeared, except for me and Kylie! He is so cute.


----------



## KileyJean

CONGRATS Jessie!!!! He is absolutely perfect!! 

Stacey- just join us over here in this thread. :). How are you doing? 

Mdc- your scan looks perfect! Nice size little bean for how far along you are. And good news on the strong heartbeat! And on the DH situation, I had a similar experience about a year ago. My hubby is very protective of me and can easily get jealous in those situations. 

Left- can't wait for your scan!!

Sorry I've been MIA last week. Work has been crazy busy. Have another busy week this week as well. I have my glucose test on Wednesday. Hoping I get a ultrasound too. It's been a while since I've seen her! Feeling less stressed now that I get her in at a really good in-home daycare for when I go back to work. Have been stressing about that lately feeling like I'm running out of time. Just 11 weeks left! Eek!! I still have so much to do!!


----------



## elliecain

Congratulations Jessie!!! He's adorable :) Sounds like you had a tough labour. I hope the trauma of it goes away quickly and you can enjoy your little boy xxx
Mdc, I love your little bean scan. So exciting :)
Kiley, good luck for the next 11 weeks!

I'm on 4dpo and hoping so much to be able to join this thread soon!


----------



## Heidipie77

Am popping over too!

Congratulations Jessie! Little Mo is gorgeous! Good to hear from you so soon, take all the help you can get as you have the most important one!

Us over 35 ladies need a baby thread to graduate on to after pregnancy as I have had a look over in baby club and can't see anything already there and feel like it's too easy to lose touch with the ladies who have already had their babies.
Will you ladies join if I start one up?

PS I have posted a pic of baby Joe on the other thread if anyone wants a peek!


----------



## Mdc

Jessie, he is absolute perfection and it sounds like you have great support! So sorry about the less than ideal labor, but I am sure he was so worth it! 

Welcome Stacy! It is always exciting to have more people jump in this thread! You and Kiley are so close!

Kiley, thanks about the bean. I am excitedly waiting the next one! Gl with your glucose test. I am sure you will pass easily!

Ellie, I will be stalking! Hope you can pop over too to grow this thread! 

Hi left and everyone else!

Heidi, I would love to join that thread ...in 33 weeks that is. :haha: So weird how the TTC threads are huge, pregnancy so small, so I could imagine the baby one was not created. Congratulations on Jo!

Afm, just hanging out with my sore boobs. Wow! This is what some people go through on a monthly basis. Ouch! Not that is am complaining at all, bc it puts my mind at ease. No real nausea at all so far, but depending on what day I really am it could still be waiting. This weekend hiding it was not so easy from my in laws and I know they expect it. We just was to keep it a little longer to ourselves. Did everyone do the Panorama or other test also did you get the sex from that or wait?


----------



## StaceyM

Yes Heidi I will join it if you create it. I would really like to have some place to stay in touch after the baby is born. You seem like you are a lot like me, and you are awesome to talk to. You should private message some of the others from the previous thread and invite them as well as they may not check here. I do miss the ladies who already gave birth... We used to be able to get really great advice. There seem to be a lot of newer pregnancies now, but not many who are close to delivery. Kiley and I are pretty close so we can ask each other I guess, but more opinions are always better!! I have a few friends who just gave birth which is nice as well. When you get the thread up, just let us know where it is! I am going to check your baby picture out right after this.

Everything is still great here. The baby kicks less these days, but she still wiggles a lot. It's just very different now, and less intense. It worried me at first because she is still more often, but I think she is just comfortable/sleeping, as my doctor says all is well. My hands are having some difficulty. They are swelling and I have a lot of joint pain. Apparently it's normal for pregnancy, but I couldn't get the top off of a bottle yesterday and had to ask Marc. Pretty sure when he isn't around, I'm just going to have to start asking random strangers. Should be an adventure. I see the doctor again on Wednesday and have a scan on Thursday to check my placenta (it was slightly low lying at my 20 week scan). Pretty sure it will be higher at this point, so all should be well.

Are you having any issues Kiley, or are things mostly good?


----------



## Wish2BMom

Jessie!!! Congratulations!!! <3<3<3 Little Mo is gorgeous! 
I'm so sorry you had a rough delivery. Very happy to hear that you have family around you to take care of the both of you. And DH taking such good care already - awwwww - I couldn't be happier for you all! 
Come back to us when you can but enjoy every single moment. :)

welcome, stacy and stacy's pineapple! :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Jessie :) huge congratulations :) what a beautiful baby !!!!!!! WELCOME TO THE WORLD BABY MO xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx So excited for you xxxxxxx


----------



## KileyJean

Heidi- I will join too! I was just wondering if there was a post pregnancy thread for us! I have been following along with so many of you that it would be nice to be in a Mama group with you all!

Mdc- I did not have any genetic testing done. My doc knew at about 13.5 weeks we were having a girl (he goes by the nub theory). I did wait until my next appointment (almost 17 weeks) to confirm though, but he was right! 

Stacey- I read it is normal for baby to kick and move less in the third trimester since baby starts running out of room. I already feel like I have no more room left! I am feeling my baby move as I type! And when I glance down, I see my belly moving. :) She was really active last night when I went to bed. It is sometimes kinda weird to watch. 

I am feeling okay for the most part. Fatigue is kicking in, most likely because I now have a hard time finding a comfortable position to sleep in and because I get up multiple times through out the night to pee. And as I mentioned, I feel like I am running out of space, sometimes it is tough to breathe. Luckily I have not had any swelling yet and I am still powering through my workouts 6 days per week. They are definitely getting tougher though. I took a bare belly bump pic the other day and noticed I still have abs!! That made me happy despite the fact I the belly is getting larger and larger by the day. For you ladies who workout and have yet to get a bump, I highly recommend a belly support band (you can see the marks it leaves on me in my pic I posted). I do not think I would be working out without it! Makes a huge difference! I am no longer doing cardio intervals on the elliptical though. Pretty sure it was triggering Braxton Hicks. One day while doing it, I got side aches, my lower back started hurting a little, and the front of my belly got really tight so I had to stop. Now I am just going strength training and ballet barre workouts. So far so good with those workouts.
 



Attached Files:







28 + 5.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 10









29 weeks.jpg
File size: 49.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mdc

Kiley, you look awesome and I will totally take your advice for the belly band. When did you start (or do you think you should have started) to use it?

Left, I hope you are feeling well and everyday is closer to your scan!

Hi to everyone else!

I am starting to feel a little nauseous and man my moods are crazy. Surprised DH had a head this morning. We were out of town and got back yesterday and found out my male cat peed on my pillow as we were getting ready for bed. Ugh! He is older and starting to miss the litter box etc, and DH is worried about the pee toxicity. I get it, however he suggested considering 'donating' him and I lost it. It is frustrating, but I am not sure I could give him up because I would feel like a failed parent. I was so worked up I could not fall asleep until 11...going to pay for that today. :cry:


----------



## KileyJean

I probably should have started wearing it shortly after I finally "popped" which was right around 22-23 weeks. Here is the link to the one I got: https://www.amazon.com/Gabrialla-El...1440100809&sr=8-8&keywords=belly+support+band 
I actually ended up buying another to sleep in. I find my belly does not pull so much when I am laying on my side when I wear it to bed. If you go with this one, order one size up than you would normally wear to accommodate the growing belly. I got a Medium (normally I wear xs and s) and it is perfect. When I first got it, I had plenty of room to adjust for the growing bump. To give you an idea on sizing, I am 5'1", pre-prego weight was 119, and I wore size 25 jeans or size 0/2. 

I would have reacted the same way regarding the cat! If it helps set your mind at ease, its not the pee you need to be cautious about. It is their poop after it has been sitting in the litter box for over 48 hours so just keep the little scooped every day or every other day. And my doc said if the cat is strictly indoors, you really don't have much to worry about since they are not exposed to other infected animals and rodents. Also, if you grew up around cats and have been around them for most your lifetime, you have most likely already been exposed to the parasite and already have an immunity built up which will also protect your baby. You are actually more likely to get toxoplasmosis from eating raw meat or from gardening. So no need to get rid of the cat. Here is a good article on it from the CDC. https://www.cdc.gov/parasites/toxoplasmosis/gen_info/pregnant.html 
And this article says mature cats are even less likely to spread it or be infected so you are double safe. 

Doctor appointment went well yesterday. Baby is measuring in the 62nd percentile (still average size) and is head down! She is still right on with her due date of October 31st. Doctor was pleased with what he saw. Had my diabetes test as well. The drink was not as bad as everyone said it was. I had the lemon lime flavor. Went down pretty easy. My fasting sugars were 77 and I wont find out for a couple days on my sugars after the drink. I now start going to the doctor every two weeks. This pregnancy is going so fast!

Left- hope you are still doing well. I think you are next up for a scan!


----------



## StaceyM

I have 2 cats and 1 dog, and I also have a cat that has litter box issues. We found her under the in-laws shed when she was a baby. She was completely feral and just never got the hang of the litter box. We have made considerable progress, but even after 6 years there are still issues. We put plastic on things and then the bedding over the plastic pad. The urine won't hurt you unless you stick your face in it, and even then, you're probably fine, especially if he's an indoor cat. I change the cat litter still - the organism that causes taxoplasmosis is super common, so you're probably already immune. I mean it's in the dirt in your garden. Besides indoor cats don't really have an issue (if yours is indoor).

I had to stop wearing my belly band Kiley! Gremlin hates things pushing into her bubble and she kicks that band super hard until I take it off. I still wear it if I'm going to be walking a lot sometimes, but I don't know what's worse - the discomfort without the band, or gremlin kicking the living crap out of me :) One thing I find that works is keeping your body aligned. When I teach dance I always tell the teens to use their ab muscles to keep their pelvis under there centre. A lot of people arch their backs, which throws off your alignment, and causes hip and back pain, especially when you are larger...I guess pregnancy would fit into the 'larger' category. It's hard because I always feel like the baby makes my back arch, even though I am always conscious of it. I have to really concentrate when I walk, but it does work.

I saw the doctor yesterday and all is well. I also had another ultrasound today to check my low lying placenta. Based on where the wand was, I'm pretty sure it's still low. Sigh. Oh well. I'll see what the doc says at my next appointment in three weeks. They wouldn't let me watch (as expected) but at the end I asked if I could sneak a quick peak. She gave me 'the look' but then said "ok I have a minute or two". YES!!! So I got to see my gremlin. Her arms were moving like crazy, even though I couldn't feel anything. That made me feel better - I guess sometimes she moves but I just can't feel it. She is still head down, with her bum up and slightly to the right. She is facing left. I could sort of already feel all of that, but it was nice to have confirmation. Her head is way down already, which explains the pressure and pain on my pubic bone whenever I walk. I guess I'd rather the pubic bone pain, than not being able to breathe because a big head is lodged under my rib cage, so no complaints (I guess :shrug: ). Anyway, the ultrasound wand was low, near my cervix, and kind of hurt. Gremlin made me pay by kicking my cervix the entire way home in the car.


----------



## Star2011

Congratulations Jessie. Your little baby boy is soooooo adorable! Yes, when you get your energy back we would love to hear everything you can remember on labor and delivery of your precious baby. Happy for you.

Mdc thats a good looking scan. So excited for you and the next coming scans and tests.

Kiley you look smashing! you should be in magazine cover or something.

Left looking forward to seeing your scan too. 


Hello to everyone else. 

Just stalking to wish you all good luck.


----------



## Mdc

Thanks for the advice. I agree I am probably already immune to toxo, but will let hubby still do most of the litter duty for now. One less thing for me to do :winkwink: Because...wow...this is what fatigue feels like?!?!?! Past couple of days I feel like I am lucky to make it to dinner. I am usually go go go, and now I am like no no no. It is all totally worth it bc it makes me remember the little blueberry is growing. So suck away as much energy as you need little berrie. Ha!

Glad both your little ones are on track for the big day!

Kiley, seems to me like you just announced your BFP just a couple days ago!

Stacey, sounds like your doc is keeping a close eye on you and your Gremlin (love the nickname btw!) Are you team yellow?

Star, hope you are doing great! 

Left and everyone else hello!


----------



## StaceyM

Sorry for the double advice on taxoplasmosis. I think Kiley and I must have been typing at the exact same time! Gremlin is a girl. We've known since about 13 weeks when we took the Verifi test.


----------



## RaquelDee

Hi ladies, just switching over from the other 35+ thread since most people aren't on there anymore (thanks for the recommendation, Stacey). Heidi, I'd love to join the baby thread if you set one up. Baby M is two weeks and two days today. She is 300g up on her birth weight and looks bigger already. All going well.

Jessie, big congrats on the arrival of Mo.


----------



## Scarlett2

Hello. I'm 38 and expecting number three! Can I join? I wasn't on here when ttc but would love the chance to chat now!


----------



## Mdc

Welcome Scarlett and congratulations! I am also 38 and pregnant with my first. Eight week scan today so crossing my fingers all is well. Feel like crapola so that is making me feel a little calmer. How far along are you and how are you feeling?


----------



## Scarlett2

Thanks and congratulations to you too! I'm 9 weeks and 3 days. I saw the midwife for the first time yesterday and am waiting for my first scan date. How is your pregnancy going generally? And how was your scan?


----------



## Wish2BMom

how was your scan, mdc? I feel like you just had the other one, this is starting to pick up speed!! :) maybe not for you...


----------



## Mdc

Scarlett, I was feeling great until week 7 the fatigue hit and this week just feel like crap, but at least I know it means the baby is growing so I will power through. When do you hope for your scan? How are you feeling?

Wish, yes I had my 8 weeks scan today! Crazy how big the little vampire has grown (new term of endearment for now :winkwink: ). Thinks are measuring exactly 8 weeks and 4 days so we are back to where we should be whew! 

So last night nothing sounded good except Kraft Mac and Cheese....really I have not eaten that crap since college, but considering the smell of DH's salad dressing made me want to puke it was the safer bet...and I hate to say it but it was pretty yummy! I usually feel fine until 3pm then really feel worse. Preggo brain has kicked in also. Went to the gym got on the elliptical and like 15 minutes later I realized I had not started a session, so silly me just mindlessly peddling away for nothing. Geez!

Here is the newest picture and crazy how big the baby has grown! We now have arms and legs...although from my angle I said oh there and the legs and DH said nope that is the head. :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Left wonderin

Dating scan for me today . Have not yet seen my little beanie . I'm so nervous !!! Don't think I have drawn a full breath in 11 weeks !!! I just NEED to know now if all is ok or not . Uncertantity is by far the hardest to deal with for me . Ill keep you all posted xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh sorry mdc your little one is so adorable :) congratulations :)


----------



## Scarlett2

Left wonderin said:


> Dating scan for me today . Have not yet seen my little beanie . I'm so nervous !!! Don't think I have drawn a full breath in 11 weeks !!! I just NEED to know now if all is ok or not . Uncertantity is by far the hardest to deal with for me . Ill keep you all posted xxxx

Best wishes for your scan! I look forward to hearing your news later. 

MDC congrats - baby looks fab! I am waiting for a date. I elected to go through a hospital here in the UK that's not my local one as I had a very bad experience with my first birth and so I'm now a bit cautious about the whole thing. So anyway, going out of area seems to take a bit longer because they have to do the referral. Fingers crossed it comes soon, my midwife did the referral on Monday. 

Hello everyone else! Happy Wednesday! X


----------



## Dandi

Good Luck today Left!


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh mdc, I love your little nugget! or vampire :haha:
is it facing us in the pic? I can sorta make out a head and maybe some arms on the side, but it's a lot like making a picture out of a cloud :) anyway - SO glad that things are measuring on point for you and all is well. That PMA of yours proved true, I'm going to do the same next cycle. 

left - good luck today!! I want a post of your Irish tater tot!


----------



## Mdc

Thank you everyone! 

Left, good luck today and I will be stalking to hear the good news!

Scarlett, sorry about the not ideal birthing experience but glad you are taking things your way this time. Hope for a scan soon so you can see your little one!

Wish, seriously you crack me up 'Irish tater tot'! :rofl: We need a bnb meet up!


----------



## Left wonderin

Well everyone :) we have a heartbeat and a wiggly baby :) I'm so so relieved !!!!! My symptoms have not been as strong as with Sean so was a wee bit worried ..... No need :) baby measuring 6 days ahead although I'm sure of my dates !!!! They are sticking with my dates for now so edd 16th of march ! 

Scan pic is awful ... The machine was an antique and baby not so helpful how they were lying all squished up !


----------



## Dandi

Woohoo!!! So very happy and excited for you Left! I know you must feel so relieved today to see that all is well after such a long wait for a scan. =)


----------



## Wish2BMom

awesome, left!!!! I'm so relieved for you!!! and look at that....St. Patrick's Day baby! you're so cliche :rofl: totally kidding

I hope you are able to come out of radio silence and share more about your pregnancy now! you started this thread, you should be starring in it!


----------



## KileyJean

Hello ladies! I am having another busy work week and by the time evening rolls around I do not even have energy to get on the computer and type!

Raquel- Great news on your growing newborn! I can't believe it has been two weeks already!

Jessie- Hope all is well with you and your LO. :) 

Scarlett- Welcome to the group! And Congrats! I will be 37 in a couple weeks and due with my first baby on Halloween. 

Mdc- Adorable little vampire!! So when do you go back again? You just brought back memories of my first tri... I too opted for Mac N Cheese occasionally! LOL Due to the nausea and food aversions, I pretty much lived on cereal, graham crackers, and mashed potatoes. And prego brain is fun too! One night I realized I was unloading a dirty dishwasher into the cupboards... Then I had to remember what I already put away!! Guess I rinse too well haha!

Left- sending good vibes for your scan today!! 

Baby is rapidly growing now. My bump is officially bigger than my butt now and sticks out past my boobs. Looking like I have a basket ball stuffed up my shirt. :haha: Really starting to get uncomfortable now. Have felt her have the hiccups twice now. :) She is getting ready to breathe out in the real world! 

I am up to every two week doctor appointments now! Doc said my next appointment (next Thursday) he is going to hook me up to the monitor to monitor the baby for a bit. Haven't gotten my GD results back yet so I have a call in to them today. My test was last Wednesday so I am assuming they should have the results by now. Hopefully no news is good news at this point. 

So I am pretty sure her first name will be Ireland. I have three choices for her middle name which I will probably wait until I see her to pick. Ireland Claire (my husband's late grandmother's middle name), Ireland Margaret (my late grandmother's first name), and Ireland James (my step father who has Alzheimer's). Decided I want to keep the middle name a family name.
 



Attached Files:







30 weeks.jpg
File size: 59.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Dandi

Kiley, you are the cutest pregnant lady! it just suits you. Love all the name possibilities, can't wait to see what sticks!


----------



## KileyJean

Left!! I totally missed your post! We must have been typing the same time! Fabulous news on your little one! Grow baby grow!

Thanks Dandi! How are things with you? I haven't been keeping up as much as I like with the TTC group. So many newbies and so many posts its hard to keep track! Hopefully you will be in this group soon! :dust:


----------



## Dandi

I'm trying my best to get over here! I have an appt with an RE in two weeks to see what we can do. [-o&lt;


----------



## Left wonderin

Dani you Weill be here. Before you know it ;)


----------



## StaceyM

There are so many posts that my preggo brain is overwhelmed! I can't think straight these days, and it feels like I can't hold any thoughts in my head. I had to ask my husband to stop talking the other day, because he was explaining something complex and I started to get dizzy trying to wrap my brain around it. It sounds like good news all around though so yay us! I hope everyone has/had fun at their scans. I'm in Canada so mine are few and far between. We only get two here during our pregnancies, although I have had three due to a low lying placenta.

I'm glad to see you've popped out Kiley. All I kept thinking when you said you were running out of room last post was "just wait girl". Although for some weird reason, when mine popped out I actually felt like I had more room... The top of my bump was actually really tight for a while and now that I am super huge, it's not so tight, which makes no sense, but there it is.

Scarlett, I was also not on the TTC forum. We used to have two threads on this pregnancy one, but that seems dumb since there are so few of us. Also most of the ladies on the other one have had their babies. These ladies have welcomed me to the thread with open arms, so I expect the same for you.

One suggestion for those of you craving Mac and Cheese... Try Annie's Organic pasta shells and cheese. It tastes better and the ingredients are better, so it's a win-win. I can get them at the grocery store, but depending on where you live you may need to go to the health food store. I was actually eating them when I read your post :) So delicious.

Sorry no bump pics from me! My husband keeps snapping them all over the house, but I usually look like a big mess. I guess that would be fine, but then I'd have to figure out how to post them, which is not my forte :haha: I used to be an actor and had my picture taken all of the time, so I guess I just started to hate taking pictures.

I realized that I never really introduced myself to the people on this thread. Sorry about that! I'm Stacey. I'm 39, and my baby girl is due 3 days before my 40th birthday. I look about 28 so my doctor always forgets that I am old. When I remind him he laughs. My husband is 32 and we have been married for 3 years, together for 9. I wasn't sure about having kids, but then my husband and I decided to adopt. As we were starting the process, I had a sudden change of heart and told him we could try for one, and if it worked out then great; if not, we would continue the adoption process. Anyway, I was pregnant a month later, and the rest is history. We are still planning to adopt if we decide to have a second one. My husband really wanted one of his own, so he is over the moon happy. He is a great partner. He cooks and helps me with the cleaning, massages, and is basically a wonderful human being. He is an engineer and I am a teacher (high school and university). My husband and I both have the red hair variant (mine is light auburn, my sister has red hair, and my brother in law has strawberry blonde hair), so we are hoping for a red-head! We don't have the nursery set up yet, nor do we have names picked. I'm a bit behind, but I have bought some of the key items, so I guess it'll all work out. The baby has been head down and in the right position the entire time though, so at least someone is ready to go!

P.S. I'm glad for all of the posts on this thread. The other one was so quiet, and I was getting lonely :(

P.P.S. I don't wanna be a durian fruit this week!! Gross!


----------



## KileyJean

Good to hear things are going well Stacey! I hope you have a little red head too! So adorable!! Love your story by the way. Hubby definitely sounds like a keeper. ;) And that is great that you still have plans to adopt. I too was undecided if I ever wanted to get pregnant or have kids. Guess I got content in my eight years of marriage as just the two of us. Then last October at a Halloween party, my husband and I were dancing and he blurted out "lets have a baby" and the rest is history! Kinda crazy that almost exactly a year later around Halloween we will be holding our little one in our arms. :)

With all this Mac and Cheese talk, I now want some! I will definitely try the Annie's Organic brand. I have seen that brand at my grocery store. 

Oh and as for my bump, I have felt tight and like I am running out of room since the very beginning. Still feel super tight now. I am jealous yours isn't as tight anymore. I just keep reminding myself that I am in the home stretch now. I can deal with 9 more weeks!

Just got a call from my doc and I passed my glucose test! Yay!

P.S. I do not even know what a durian fruit is Stacey! LOL

P.P.S. I must have a massive cucumber in there!! :haha:


----------



## StaceyM

I love your story too! Now go eat some macaroni and cheese! Durian is an Asian fruit. Google "no durian" and then click images. It will make you smile. I know! The fruit analogies really make no sense! I looked at my basketball belly, looked at the cucumber picture, and was like 'uh no". 

Gremlin started to drop two weeks ago, and that's when I got some relief. I'm not sure if that means she'll be early. I think it just means that she is a smart gremlin who realized that my hips are wide, and there is more space for her down there than there is near my rib cage.


----------



## KileyJean

Oh... so it is a smelly fruit... Ugh! I first googled No Durian and saw all the images of the signs with the crossed out circle on it and thought it was a joke. Then I read an article about someone smelling it for the first time and thought there was a gas leak somewhere! 

Makes sense about the baby dropping. Mine is head down so hopefully she starts dropping soon too, although I do not have a ton of space down near my hips either... She always seems to be jammed up in weird positions in there now. My belly is lopsided right now as I type this. :)


----------



## Mdc

Left, how exciting and I hope you feel some relief to see the HB and the wiggly LO. We got to see a head nod, but had to look quick. Ha! So happy for you!!!

Kiley, I go back in 10 weeks for bloods and she said I do not need an US, but she said she would do one if I wanted so I said of course. Then the NT at around 13 weeks and then probably the normal (what ever that is) schedule. Congrats on the glucose test and your bump is such a cute little basketball. Giving us shorties so hope to have a cute pregnancy :winkwink: And cannot wait to see what name sticks. 

Dandi, yes you WILL be here soon!

Stacey, ohhh I have seen that brand too so now it is on my grocery list. What a great story about your pregnancy journey and I am hoping for a little red head for you too! I am kind of a foodie dare devil and tried Durian, tastes better than it smells but it is way to hard to get past the smell for me to eat more than just a piece. :haha:

Hi to everyone else out there. 

So I have settled I am a night time feel like crap preggo person. During the day and the early afternoon feel great and then usually later feel like crap. Manageable but like crap, however it is all totally worth it. Even the doc I saw yesterday said I looked tired and pregnant...uh thanks I guess as I sucked in my belly and sat up straight. :rofl:


----------



## StaceyM

Yea, it's no joke. Those signs actually exist in public places and on public transit (i.e. the subway) in Asia. It's funny for a 'no durian' sign to be next the a 'no smoking' sign. :)

I've come to love lopsided baby! I can see her bum clearly (about half way between my belly button and boobs), and she sticks it out at me periodically throughout the day. Sometimes the bum is in the middle of my belly, and sometimes to the left or right and my belly is lopsided. I joke that my baby is going to have a big butt like her mom, because she pushes it out ridiculously far! Seriously her butt is huge!

Yea, I noticed in one of your very early scans, your little girl had her legs folded up against her stomach, like a Frank Breech. She's definitely more squished up than mine, who stretches her legs right out. I think I'm a bit taller than you - almost 5'4" - and I do have the wide hips/big bum sort of figure, so maybe that helps with the discomfort. Although, because the baby is so stretched out, having her head dig into my pubic bone for the past few months has not always been the most fun ever. :nope:


----------



## Scarlett2

Gah! I went out for dinner with a friend (first time in ages) and come back to about 100 posts. I am struggling to keep up but love it that everyone is so chatty! I'm already appreciating the chance to catch up with other ladies who are preggers. 

Left - yay! Great news on your scan, so pleased it went well. X 

Stacey - congratulations and lovely to hear all about you. I've got my fingers crossed that you have a gorgeous red haired baby. I think they are soooooo cute. 

Mac cheese - can't get it here in the UK unless I make it from scratch. Apparently it doesn't taste the same. All this talk makes me want to drive to the U.S. specialist food store and pay a fortune to try a packet though. I am craving pasta though or carbs generally. 

Kiley - your bump is beautiful. You are one of those people where the bump sticks out perfectly. I have bump envy. When does that "I just look a bit fat" stage go?? That's me at the moment. 

I am also now educated into what a durian fruit is. I am an olive at the moment - specifically a green pimento stuffed olive according to the picture. Hubbie has taken an interest in this fruit thing and went out and bought some just to prove how small the baby is and then I completely missed the point and ate them all before he could tell me why he bought them. I mean, how was I supposed to know that I was supposed to share a moment looking at the olives and discussing the size of the baby - if there's food in the fridge then it's there to be eaten in my book. I dread what will happen when we get to durian fruit... 

Hello to everyone else! Xx


----------



## jessiecat

Hi Ladies!!!
I have a little break while Mo is sleeping so I wanted to check in and see how everyone is doing. I can't believe it's been almost 2 weeks! To be honest- all of it has been a big fat blur. Days and nights with a newborn are really monotonous- eat, sleep, poo, pee EVERY 2 hours. It's kind of insane that everyone around the world does this with their new infant. 
I am SO HAPPY I'm not pregnant anymore!!! It was rough toward the end of the 3rd tri. Good news: The weight comes off sooo quickly! I've lost 25 lbs already. The breastfeeding definitely helps since you burn something like 500 calories per day doing that alone. Breastfeeding was a challenge the first week but once my milk came in (around day 4) it was so nice to see Mo so satisfied after nursing. He's already over 8 lbs and getting chubbier each day. Husband and I are so thrilled being parents. Im walking around more easily but still can't do anything too strenuous because i had a 2nd degree tear that required stitches and grape-sized hemorrhoids. I wrote out my labor and delivery experience for my friends to read so I'll have to find an appropriate place to post it. I think there's a labor and delivery forum somewhere here. 

I read all the posts- 
Kiley, you look amazing, as always! 
MDC: Love the ultrasound pic! 
Left: So happy all is going well and you finally had your scan! <3
Stacey- hehe. Durian fruit is the worst smelling fruit ever!! Get crackin' on thinking up some names! I love red heads! 
Welcome Scarlett!
Heidi: I'm all for a new thread, esp since we can't talk about pregnancy related stuff anymore!
Dandi, Star and Wish: you three will be here soon enough!

Going to take a shower while i can.....

<3


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi ladies! just stalking and loving all of the posts!

stacey - I have 2 red-headed nieces and everyone comments on their hair constantly. People would seriously pay big bucks for their color and my youngest one has natural curls. They were a little tight and Ronald McDonald-y when she was littler but she rocks them now. I hope you have a little redhead! And your DH does sound like a keeper, for sure!

jessie - so good to hear from you and I'm so happy that you're healing well. Grape-size?!? yikes. 

well, now I feel like my body is built to hold a baby - almost 5'8" here and the hips seem to be getting wider as I get older. So now we just need a baby to fill in between the boobs and pubic bone!


----------



## KileyJean

Mdc- Yes, the shorties have hope. We just have to be very diligent about what we eat and don't go overboard. I do still indulge every so often so I don't deprive myself of anything. So it sounds like the first trimester is being fairly good to you so far. No throwing up or anything? I only had nausea and extreme food aversions. No getting sick thank goodness!

Scarlett - Thanks!! And that fat phase for me did not go away until somewhere around 19-22 weeks. At 22 weeks my belly finally started popping out more. And that is so funny about eating your husband's "special moment"! LOL I would have done the same. ;)

Jessie- Glad to hear things are going well. That is awesome that the weight is just falling off you! I have been reading up on breastfeeding and going to a lactation class the first week in October. Did you have any issues with latching? I hear that is a big issue with some women. I really hope I am able to breastfeed. I would love to read about your birth story! Just let us know where you post it. 

Wish- you are lucky to have so much space! Pregnancy should be a breeze for you. :) 

Left- Don't be a stranger! When you get a little of your energy back in the 2nd tri start posting away in here!


----------



## RaquelDee

Hi ladies, 
Great to see so many posts. 

Jessie, I hear you about the newborn routine. M is just over three weeks now and we had settled into a nice rhythm of feeds every three hours when a growth spurt hit and chaos descended. Cluster feeds every hour from 5am-9am and 7pm to 11pm - ouch! But she's been asleep for the last three hours, so I'm hoping it's passed. Funny how your life comes to revolve around when you can have a shower.

Kiley & Mdc, I am a total shortie and it's been fine. I put on 13kg (28lb?) but it was all out front in my bump and three weeks pp I've lost all bar 4kg (at least 1 of which must be accounted for by my massive boobs). I can't quite fit into all my pre-preg clothes but I look pretty much the same as I did before I was pregnant. 

Kiley, with BF I think latching will very much come down to you and your baby and you'll probably need some trial and error. Most people find it hard at first but you just persevere with it. I still find it a bit painful to start feeding sometimes although it doesn't hurt once she's on properly. This might also be to do with let-down as mine feels like massive pins and needles in my boobs, so not very comfortable. Breastfeeding has definitely been an eye-opening (and eye-watering) experience.


----------



## Mdc

Happy Friday everyone! 

Scarlett, that is so cute about your hubby and the olives. There isn't an olive that I have met that I don't love...especially the kind that are blue cheese stuffed. Drool!

Jessie, sounds like quite the routine mommy! SO happy for you and your little family!!! Great about the weight loss. 

Kiley, I feel like the first part of the first tri was a breeze and things hit later. Starting week 7 with the fatigue and starting week 8 the mild nausea (but manageable). Over most days I feel hungover starting in the afternoon and certain things are a no go...think salads, grilled chicken, and nuts :cry: Hopefully that will come back, instead of the carb yummy stuffy that sounds best right now. Luckily hummus/cucumber, whole fruit, and soups are still on my good side. Ha!

Raquel, great news about the weight loss. I plan on BF, and heard it does help a ton with weight loss. 

Hi left and everyone else!

Afm, I have graduated to a green olive! Although they did not change my due date since we are now measuring on point the dates do not quite add up, but I figure no biggie. I just kept my ticker to where I thought I should be to get out of the first trimester a couple days sooner. Ha! I think DH is in nesting mode already! :rofl: We ordered a new couch a couple weeks ago, carpet for the bedroom is week, and DH wants to repaint the bedroom before the new carpet gets here.


----------



## Scarlett2

Afternoon (or morning/evening I guess, depending on your time zone)! 

I though I would pop in and say hi as it's a bank holiday here in the UK and we are going away as a family to stay with friends for a couple of days. I'm looking forward to the break and someone else cooking! 

All well here. Tomorrow I will be 10 weeks! I can hardly believe it. Still no sign of my scan date in the post though so keep your fingers crossed.

Just a couple of bits on weight loss and breastfeeding. I think breastfeeding does help with weight loss. Unfortunately I am the kind of person who eats when they are tired and with both of my sons I was KNACKERED when they were born. Unfortunately I put on weight after having both of mine. What I would say though is that when I started weight watchers it fell off - much quicker than if I hadn't been breastfeeding. So - I suppose what I'm saying is that you still need to be careful what you eat for the weight to go. 

I had a nightmare breastfeeding both of mine - both had tongue ties and both fed every other hour for the first four months except through the night when they would go four hours. I did manage though, so I'm happy to share my experiences with anyone who is having difficulty. And the cluster feeding is a bit inevitable unless your supply is enormous - but you can help your supply catch up with your baby's needs quicker by drinking masses of water, sleeping lots (yes yes I know) and making sure you take vitamin supplements for breastfeeding. I found those were the things that tended to help me. Oh and I found back massages helped (but that may have just been my excuse to get a massage....) 

Anyway, sorry - probably not very interesting - I thought it might help some people. 

Have a lovely weekend all! Xxx


----------



## KileyJean

Raquel- Great to hear about the weight loss. And although I know breastfeeding may or may not be a challenge, I will definitely find a way to make it work!! 

Mdc- LOL! I had that same hung over feeling. I remember telling that very same thing to some of my friends. My husband started nesting when we started trying and before I even got pregnant and bought me an SUV. The contractor will be starting on finishing our basement in the middle of September. I will be so happy when that is done. Unfortunately that will not be done before baby is here though. 

Scarlett- thanks for the tips, and I have heard of women gaining AFTER baby is born. I also read that if you breast feed your body may not let go of those last 5 lbs until you are done nursing. I am not too worried about that though. I eat pretty healthy now so I do not think that will change after baby gets here. Been hearing from a lot of moms that in addition to drinking lots of water, to also eat oatmeal to help with supply. What supplements specifically did you take while breastfeeding?

I have my first baby shower tomorrow! Looking forward to that and of course all week I have been looking forward to treating myself to come cake! yum!


----------



## Wish2BMom

have fun at your shower, Kiley!! you'll have to post pics of your fave things you get!


----------



## elliecain

Hello again. My first pregnant post here!!! I'm still very disbelieving and keep having to look at the tests (yes, I did a second one... DH didn't like the cheapie internet one, so I did a middle range Sainsbury's one and got the magical cross!) Hearing that bloods were positive at 49 has helped DH to start getting excited and we are going to tell my parents this evening!
I'm not sure what to do with myself, I'm so happy!!! Going back to school next week will be odd as I can't tell anyone!
I have to go back to doctor in 4 weeks to get a "maternity pack" and meet with midwives. Until then, there is nothing to do but wait...


----------



## Mdc

So excited for you Ellie! Man a new house, starting school, and a BFP....nothing is half way with you huh :winkwink:

Wishing you a H&H 9 months!


----------



## KileyJean

Yay Ellie! So glad you are officially in this group now! Congrats again!! And don't feel bad... I did three tests in one day... I finally believed it when I did the digital test. :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Welcome Ellie :) I am so thrilled every time we get a new member on here :) I'm so so excited for you !! And oh of course ..... What to do for the next 4 weeks ..... Enjoy eating !!! Because soon enough you won't feel like it !!! Do lots more tests just for the heck of it . And enjoy having the best secret in the world . Ever . Lol........... 

Kiley I want photos from your shower please :) we don't do them here in Ireland so I have to live through yeall !!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

woooo ellie!!


----------



## elliecain

Thank you all! I've decided to keep temping until I go back to work on Wednesday and had a bit of a drop today. That is normal, right? I did another hpt this morning and it's still so faint. I need to get myself together, but I'm already stressing so much about mc. I'm quite an anxious person but I want to just relax and enjoy my pregnancy. Any hints or ideas?


----------



## Left wonderin

Big hint !!! Stop temping now !!! It will tell you nothing and only stress you out !!! Also testing every day you will not see a change in lines , every second day is best . And if your using ic it takes FOREVER for the lines to get anyway dark . I know its very very very difficult but try not worry . Worrying will never change anything but WILL steal the joy of the moment . Just remember TODAY YOU ARE PREGNANT AND ALL IS OK :) worry about anything else when you need to ! Xxxx ( which hopefully will be never x)


----------



## KileyJean

I agree with Left!! Stop temping Ellie!! My doc said due to how hormones are produced in you body it is normal for them to go up and down. But Left is right, temping will not change anything. Only nature can take its course right now. As far as testing goes a line is a line. Faint or not. After I got my first bfp, I tested weekly, maybe twice per week until I had my first scan, but also keep in mind that the higher your numbers get, the line can start getting lighter. Those tests are really only made for the beginning of pregnancy. I finally stopped testing once I got 3+ on my clear blue digital weeks test. You will be fine. Don't stress. Your baby needs you calm right now. It's normal to be afraid of MC. We all have gone through these feelings.


----------



## Mdc

Ellie, I agree with the other girls. The most important thing is today you are pregnant. It is so hard not to freak out, hell I still do, but that is part of being/becoming a mommy. I talked to another friend and said I was so worried in the beginning and I said the first tri has to be the hardest part. She just laughed and said you will now never not worry about your baby because that is what moms do she said this is the easy part. Please try and enjoy being pregnant because you waited so long to get here to not enjoy it. Easier said than done. :hugs:


----------



## elliecain

Thank you girls and I know you are right. Fertility Friend also told me to stop using it this morning, so message received!!! 

I went to Reading Festival yesterday and Metallica were the headlining act... Amazing! Afterwards, we had a 2 mile walk to the taxi, 1 hour wait for taxi to car and a 3 hour drive home, so we got back at 4.30am. Today, I feel really sore and tired. It was incredible, but no more rock concerts for a while now! I'm going to take it easy for a few days before I go back to school on Wednesday.
How is everyone? xxx


----------



## Scarlett2

Hello everyone! Just back from staying with some friends. 

Ellie - huge huge huge congratulations. I am back to school next week too and absolutely dreading it. At least I can see an end to it! I hope you have a great start. 

A couple of things that I could do with some advice on ladies. Firstly I am really worrying that my symptoms seems to have disappeared. With my first pregnancy I had virtually no symptoms at all, but with my second I was ill for months, far into the second trimester. I thought that the symptoms were supposed to get worse with each pregnancy. I also came home from our couple of days away and was really really hoping that my scan date would have come through. But no. I don't know whether to arrange a private scan, or ring and find out whether my NHS scan is being sorted and whether the date is soon. (Don't even know who to ring for this!) 

The second thing is a bit long. Sorry. We went away to stay with a couple of my husband's uni friends. I get on well with both of them, especially the wife - I guess we are natural friends if you see what I mean, even though it is hubbie who went to uni with them. She suddenly told me that she was really worried that she hadn't had a period for 8 weeks (she is 41 and has a seven and an eight year old) she uses the coil but she is too scared to test. Of course I encouraged her to test and was supportive. She doesn't know I'm pregnant and I wish now that I had told her, but it seemed too far into our stay and hubbie and I had agree that we wouldn't. So ladies - when we have our scan, presuming all is ok, how shall I tell her. She'll know that I was pregnant when she was talking to me... And secondly do any of you have experience of skipping two periods? What else could it be other than pregnancy? 

Sorry for the rant. So glad I can come on here!


----------



## StaceyM

Hello Ellie. I wasn't on the TTC thread but I assume that is how everyone else knows you. I agree with everyone that worrying and checking numbers changes nothing. Whatever happens is not in your control at this point so it is better to try not to worry about things that are not in your power. In my first trimester I comforted myself by remembering that if I miscarried it was because there was something wrong, and that my body knew what it was doing so I would trust it. The worry really doesn't ever end though. I actually find my anxiety higher now that I am in my third trimester. Part of it is that I am so much more invested now that the baby wiggles inside all of the time than I was earlier on. The other part is that my baby is big enough and healthy enough to survive if she were born tomorrow, so I sometimes worry that if something goes wrong, I won't notice it in time to go to the hospital. My husband always jokes that you will worry for 30 years so to try not to overdo it right at the beginning. :) As for the testing, I took one $5 test that I got at the 7-11 convenience store. I was really sick one night and just wanted to see what the problem was, and the 7-11 was the only store open. I didn't take any other tests. I remember just before my 12 week scan, saying to my husband " I should test again. What if I get to the scan and there is no baby in there!". Anyway, one test is all you need. I didn't hear the heartbeat until my 16 week appointment, although they told me at 12 weeks that it was there.

Scarlett, the other thread I was on had a bunch of 35+ women who were all pregnant...and we all had a variety of symptoms. I was sick from week 4-week 18 and was miserable. I used to make jokes on the thread because it kept me from crying. Some of the other ladies had no symptoms at all. Kylie (who also posts on here) had some sickness but it seemed to pass fairly quickly, and we both have healthy third trimester pregnancies without any problems. I don't think that it matters what your other pregnancies were like. I've read that it varies, and that you can't compare your pregnancy to any one else's or even to your other pregnancies! I wouldn't worry about telling that friend later. I didn't tell people until week 16, and I have 3 friends who were pregnant at the time. I would talk to them and not say a word about being pregnant. It was all fine; they were so happy for me when I told them. You just say you weren't telling people at the time, but really, my friends didn't even blink that I hadn't said anything earlier. As for the scan, just check what is normal for your area. People on here are from a variety of countries. The Americans get scans every second Tuesday it seems and their OBGyns have scan machines right in their offices! I think England is like Canada in that there is one at 20 weeks, and sometimes one optional one at 12 weeks. They will definitely schedule what you need, but you should check with your doctor to make sure that he ordered it.

Dinner time! Gotta go! Not much to update with me anyway. Gremlin is still doing great.


----------



## Wish2BMom

stacey - :rofl: re: americans and our scans. You should see when we go through IVF! The sonogram wand and I need to go out for drinks or something, I think we've become that close.

ellie - I hope you're feeling better about things!

mdc - I got a little catch in my throat when I read ' but that is part of being/becoming a mommy'. :) I'm so ready for this.


----------



## StaceyM

Given where the sonogram wand sometimes goes, if you go out, you better make sure that it pays for the drinks! :rofl:


----------



## Mdc

Scarlett, my symptoms went quiet yesterday also, so I know how you feel. I just keep telling myself that symptoms come and go and try not to stress. Says the crazy person that googled the heck out of symptoms going away yesterday :rofl: As for your friend, maybe perimenopause? It is early, but sometimes it is not unheard of. Or stress delayed periods, more likely. I am sure your friend will be fine when you tell her later, and you should be able to tell on your time table without having to worry about others. 

Omg, the wand. I cannot stop laughing about it. Although the damn thing is not monogamous so that is a deal killer. :haha:

Not much for me although awful stomach issues on Sat night not pretty, and as I said above nothing yesterday so trying to be calm. I did order a Doppler, although I hesitated because I know people are either big pro or big con. I just need a little reassurance and trying to keep the crazy at bay. Wish me luck!


----------



## Scarlett2

Thanks for the replies guys. I am feeling less stressy today, I wonder whether I was particularly hormonal yesterday and this morning I ended up crying over something really silly, but I feel waaaaay better this afternoon. I'm sure going back to school tomorrow isn't helping. I'm so glad I don't have to do the whole school year! 

The wand thing made me laugh out loud! 

Mdc - I'm considering getting a Doppler. Which one did you get? Let me know how easy it is to use. 

How is everyone else?? X


----------



## Wish2BMom

HAHAHA! oh Senor Wand would definitely pay for drinks.

mdc - I know I can't say anything to you to calm you down, so I'll just wish you luck with the Doppler. :) I hope you get all gross and nauseous again tomorrow.


----------



## Mdc

I ordered the sonoline B it is scheduled to be here tomorrow, so I will let you know how easy it is. Guess there is a YouTube I can watch to help.


----------



## KileyJean

Hi ladies! Good to hear you are feeling less stress today Scarlett. I have a doppler. I have the Sonoline b https://www.fetaldoppler.net/sonoline-b-pink.html Just a tip, the earlier in your pregnancy you are the lower you need to place the wand, like pubic bone low. Also, you are able to hear your own heartbeat down there. It will be much slower than baby's though. Baby's will sound like a galloping horse. It took me a while until I could find my baby's heartbeat. When they are that little they move around a lot and it is sometimes like finding a needle in a haystack so don't get discouraged or scared if you can't find it. I still use mine every once in a while if I haven't felt her move in a while. 

Had my baby shower on Saturday. It was a lot of fun and I got a lot of really nice things. I have another one with my in-laws in about two weeks. And on Sunday I FINALLY cleared out the stuff in the guest room. Now I just need DH to move the furniture out so I can get the contractor in to paint!


----------



## elliecain

Wow, now I want a doppler too! I'm going to wait until I've had a scan first.
So I'm now 4w+4 and my little poppy seed has started to make itself at home. I'm completely washed out, did not a lot but sleep yesterday. I don't know if this is due to the pregnancy, the emotion, the late night after the concert or a combination of all of these. I'm back to school tomorrow and have got myself up a bit earlier today to prepare for my super early mornings back at work (I have to get up at 6.15). Tomorrow is just an INSET, so no kids, just meetings. I'll spend the next week avoiding the question... My sister in law said if someone asks me if I'm pregnant yet, just say "We're still trying". I'm going to be so bad at this, but a school is a hotbed of gossip and if one person finds out, they will all know!

DH and I had a big row the other night. I was getting anxious about miscarriage etc and he kept telling me I need to stop worrying and just let it all go etc. I said that wasn't helpful and got annoyed with him. I said sometimes I just need to be able to say what my worries are and not be given advice. Just a listening ear. He didn't get it at all. He did say it's frustrating for him not being able to do anything. We sorted it out, but I'm going to have to keep my worries elsewhere. I'm thinking of giving doctor a ring today. I need to discuss antihistamines anyway and will see if there is anyone I can talk to about my anxieties.

My poppy seed is called Finbel. I started using this months ago, talking to it when I hoped it was there. It's a combination of Finlo and Mabel, the names we like. It's so nice to be able to know that Finbel is actually there now. 

This process is incredible, isn't it? It feels like magic when I think about what is going on inside me right now. I feel honoured to be in this position and, in fact, I'm really glad it wasn't straightforward because I think I'll value my Finbel even more than many women would.


----------



## Mdc

Ellie, sorry about the argument, but trust me sometimes the guys just don't get it. I love Finbel, so cute! Do you have a date for your first scan? 

Hope everyone else is doing well!

Afm, I was so tired last night so I think the little vampire is getting ready for a growth spurt. Seriously all I am craving now is cheese and Pellegrino. I guess the LO has expensive tastes. Ha! I get my Doppler today yeah!!!


----------



## elliecain

In the UK, we don't get a scan until 12 weeks, but I've got a first appointment with the midwife booked for 8w+4, 4 weeks today, 29th September. At that point, they will make my 12 week scan appointment.

DH was so relieved today, as the andrology clinic have cancelled his SA now that I'm pregnant! He was dreading it!!!

I'm back to work tomorrow and I'll miss being in my lovely new home. We put the TV up on the wall today and it's amazing how much it ties the room together. We also finally had a sunny day, so I was able to get out and sort the garden. I mowed the lawn, wedded the beds and swept the paths, patios and decking. Looks ace!
I'm a bit worried about how I'll cope with my energy levels when back at work. I've noticed fatigue kicks in at about 4, so I'll need to get out of work quickly each day so that I'm not driving too much when I'm really tired.


----------



## Mdc

Ellie, so glad the house is coming together. I hear you about the fatigue the late afternoon and evenings are the worst. Problem for me is if I stay up past 930 I tend to get a second wind. Ugh. 

Hi everyone else!

SO....I found the heartbeat!!! I let hubby listen for a bit also. It is a little quiet, but definitely there. Another oddity that would only seem to happen to me. I joined an April board on bnb and they started a secret Facebook page. I went back and forth about joining because I get worried I would post something and accidently leak it on 'real' FB. So I finally joined and there is someone that lives a couple hours from me. I accidently clicked on her FB link and wouldn't you know it she is friends...like real friends...with my SIL. Seriously how is it possible with this site being all over the world and on the same thread is someone that is friends with my SIL :dohh: Needless to say I had to leave the FB group for now because we are not telling anyone until the end of the month. Only me ladies....I tell you only me :rofl:


----------



## elliecain

That's so great about the hb, you must be really excited. What does it sound like?
I wouldn't let my dh hear the hb right now, he's freaked out enough about the fact that the organs are starting to develop!!! Keeps telling me I have an alien!!!

I'm so irritated... It's 3am UK time, I'm back at school tomorrow and I can't sleep! I've been eating bread the past few days and it has made my skin really itchy (I have an intolerance which I test every now and then because I'm a fool and love bread so don't want to believe I can't eat it). Combine this with excitement about my baby and a sense of doom about returning to school, then throw in a healthy dose of hormones and I'm wide awake. I'm exhausted though and really want to sleep. Been up for an hour and going to go back to bed to try again now. Night night all xx

P.S. Mdc, a few years back, I was in an online support group that was worldwide and there was a girl who lived 5 miles from me! We became real life friends too! It's a small world!!!


----------



## KileyJean

Mdc- That is awesome you were able to find the heartbeat this early! You must have gotten a nice doppler, like hospital grade. :) Mine is just a cheapo and not as strong at detecting so it took a a while to find baby. I just kept finding my own! And small world about the FB group! I did not join any FB groups until we announced on FB. We announced early though, 11 weeks because DH couldn't keep his mouth shut about it to his friends LOL! So people started talking and I did not want others finding out from someone else besides me, so I just decided to announce. 

Sorry you can't sleep ellie! All I can say is welcome to your new norm! :) I wake up at least 4 times during the night. And some of those times I am wide awake. And that sucks about the bread! That is all I wanted in my first trimester. Luckily though, I do not have an intolerance. 

Pretty sure I have officially entered into the extreme uncomfortable phase of pregnancy. And it seems to be worse in the evening. :( It is so bad that I am on the brink of tears at times. Dang hormones. I have not had a good week this week. Bad eating this weekend which flowed into this week due to being so uncomfortable (I tend to turn to comfort food whenever I am feeling bad.). So now I am retaining a ton of water from the bad eating and I am feeling fat and more down on myself. I just need to get out of this funk! I know as soon as I get back on track with my eating the water retention will go down and I will at least feel better when I look into the mirror. Unfortunately it will not help with my belly discomfort though... I keep reminding myself, baby will be here NEXT MONTH! As long as she is on time that is. :) Went to doc for a regular appointment yesterday and everything looked fine. Confirmed that my belly tightness that I have been having off and on is in fact Braxton Hicks. Doc said it is normal, they just don't want it happening more frequently than every 15 minutes. I go back again in two weeks and he is going to start hooking me up to the monitor to monitor baby and whatever else it is that they monitor. Sounded like after that appointment he will want to see me weekly to monitor progress. It is crazy to think I will have a little baby next month already!


----------



## Scarlett2

Hi everyone! 

Kiley - so sorry you are feeling so uncomfortable. I would say that it's not long to go now, but I remember how much the last trimester drags.... On and on. I hope you feel better and am keeping my fingers crossed for a baby that's on time for you! 

MDC - fab about the heartbeat! So thrilled for you. It must have been really magical. I am still considering it, but I have a feeling that hubbie us going to say that it is an unnecessary luxury. I wonder if I can find one that is good value on eBay. 

Ellie - how did you get on today? I hope it wasn't too painful. I have just finished my second day at school and I feel absolutely exhausted!! 

My news (or non news) is that I eventually got impatient today and phoned the hospital. They confirmed that they have my paperwork (yay! I exist) but that they haven't allocated a scan date yet, but it will probably be done and posted to me in the next couple of days. They did warn though that there is backlog and I might be nearer 14 weeks. I feel sooooooo impatient about it, I really really want to tell my work but I don't want to do it until I have had a scan. :dohh:


----------



## Mdc

Kiley, so sorry you are feeling down and uncomfortable. I remember my sister was like you and felt really good up until the end. Hang in there and do what you can for yourself to feel better. Cannot believe next month you will finally get to meet your sweet Ireland! I swear it was just the other month you got your BFP, although for you it probably seems ages ago. I just got a Sonoline B, but I did have to be patient to find the little horse gallop. Now the goal is to only do it once a week for sanity reasons. 

Scarlett, ugh...a backlog is so not fair. Hopefully they will get you in sooner.


----------



## elliecain

Thanks all.
Kiley I'm sorry is getting so tough but how exciting that it's nearly time to meet your baby!!!

School was stressful because nothing was working so I couldn't do what I needed to before the kids are back tomorrow.

I stupidly said I'd help my colleague collect a sofa after school because I can drive my dad's jeep and trailer. This entailed driving around for hours and lugging furniture around yet again. I got home at 10pm, have just eaten and I'm now going to bed ready to get up at 6am. Not fair, I've had no break today. Feel like crying but that's mainly due to last night's lack of sleep.
Pulling myself together! I bought pack of 2 digital hpt today so I can get the number of weeks displayed. DH couldn't complain because he bought yet another amplifier!!!
Love to all xxx


----------



## elliecain

So the digital said 1-2 weeks, which confirms my delayed implantation. I had a temp dip at 9dpo and that means I started producing HCG on that day, Saturday 22nd and it's only been 12 days since then. Is that right? I'll do the other digi in a week or so and see what it says.

GP is ringing me later so I can ask about medication for my eczema. I use hydrocortisone cream and take antihistamines, so I want to check these are ok. I'm also going to let her know that I'm quite an anxious person. Due to my age, I'm classed as high risk (!!!), so will be kept an eye on more anyway.

Love to all. Think of me as I start teaching today! xxx


----------



## Wish2BMom

good luck today, ellie!! and yes, that digi sounds right. You're good!

mdc - how are you feeling? have symptoms returned?

kiley - I'm sorry you're so uncomfortable right now. But you're so cute!! hahaha I can't believe you're already so far along too, it blows my mind. Such a weird vortex of 'I have to wait HOW long for X' and 'I can't believe time has flown by!'


----------



## KileyJean

Thanks ladies! I am feeling a little better today. I powered through yesterday and kept my sodium low and woke up feeling much better as far as water retention goes. Still retaining a bit but physically feeling much better. Mentally is another story though. Still feeling a little down and kinda weepy today. I got mad at my DH last night for not being sensitive to what I am going through. It just sucks that it doesn't really set in with them until the baby is here. He just sees my body changing and that is it. Its like he thinks this is easy... I am probably more upset about it than I should be, its those stupid hormones again! I was at least able to get a good ballet barre workout in this morning. Was a good little stress reliever. I attached a photo of my giant bare belly from this morning. Scary to think that my baby is going to grow half her current size within the next four weeks! Belly is going to be HUGE!! I also attached a picture from my baby shower. My mom made the ballerina diaper cake and the little ballet slippers on top. :) I had a great turnout and received a lot of the things I registered for. 

Scarlett- I feel for you! I would go crazy not be able to have my first scan until 14 weeks! Fingers crossed for you that they can get you in earlier. And FYI... I told my boss right away (before my scan) simply because I did not know how the first trimester would affect me. Just wanted him to have a heads up. I also thought it would be good to tell him early just in case I did lose the baby. I thought that way, I would have some support from work as well if in that situation.

Mdc- It does seem like it was just yesterday that I got my bfp! I actually do think it has gone fast. Up until now that is. I have a feeling these last 6-8 weeks are going to drag. This week has already been long! I am looking forward to the holiday weekend! All I can think about is laying around the house on Monday doing nothing! You must have more patience than I did with the doppler. That early I got frustrated and gave up. I finally found her heartbeat around 12 weeks. I wasn't too concerned though since I heard it at my first 6 week scan and the scans after. And that is what I did too. Limited my use of it to once per week. Now that I feel her move I do not use it. Only if I am concerned for some reason. 

ellie- That sounds tiring! I would not have lasted until 10 pm!! Your digital test seems right on so try not to stress. And as far as high risk, I think we all are considered high since we are all over 35. I will be 37 years old in less than two weeks! Eek! But that did not concern my doc too much though since I was so healthy and in good shape. It seems that the age is coming into play now that I am further along though. I guess he is "testing" me (hooking me up to the monitor, he calls it testing) a little earlier than a normal under 35 year old person. I am interested to see what that is all about. Hopefully your pregnancy goes as smoothly as mine with no issues!
 



Attached Files:







31+5.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 7









Baby Shower.jpg
File size: 45.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## elliecain

Thank you Kiley. Wow, you must be really feeling it now, your bump is growing beautifully! The hormones and dh stuff is tough. They really don't get it at all, do they?! Mine is trying hard, bless him. I've been getting really tired in the afternoons back at school so he bought me some dextrose tablets today! I won't take them but it was such a sweet thought :)

I just spoke to the GP and he was really lovely. Reassured me about my medications and also let me talk through my anxieties. He pointed out that there is nothing they can do about HCG levels or anything, so I need to just enjoy being pregnant. I'm going to do that now. No more worrying because it will only detract from this amazing process. I want to enjoy every minute.

The kids came back to school today and I've got lovely groups so far. I taught the same thing 3 times today, so it did start to get a bit tedious but they seemed to like it! Tomorrow is a light teaching day with lots of frees so I can plan next week and look through stuff. 

I left at 3 today, as soon as school ended. Meant I was home at 4 and can now chill out this evening. I've started a pregnancy journal and I've brought home some stickers and things to decorate the cover... So exciting!!!

Love to all xx


----------



## Mdc

Ellie, congrats on the digi and I so agree just enjoy this time being pregnant. What is good for mommy is good for baby!

Wish, fatigue has been back in play and then followed by a day for uterus growing pains, so it seems like we have a cycle here. Luckily the first trimester has been fairly easy outside of the fatigue, but I think the exercise helps combat the usual crappy feelings of the first trimester. And yippe for you about starting BC (stalked from the other thread :winkwink: ). I cannot wait for you to be PUPO and even more so nice and preggo with your sticky LO!

Kiley, glad you are feeling better. It is crazy how our minds take longer to recover compared to how quickly the body can rebound, especially when it comes to weight/water retention. You still look stunning, so just keep telling that negative hormone voice to step aside :haha: I totally agree with the DH thing. They just don't get it, we get pregnant and day one things change whereas they get 9 months to ease into the idea. Wonder if they go will go through mini melt downs after the LO is there? Glad you had a great time at the shower and got lots of goodies. 

Nothing too much for me just usual symptoms, but tomorrow is 10 weeks! Another US and pints of blood on Tuesday and one step closer to telling people. So exciting! We did book a get away this weekend at a beach hotel a couple hours away from us so I am excited. Any of the U.S. peeps have any fun plans for the long weekend? 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## StaceyM

Hello preggos! It sounds like lots of us are teachers! I don't go back until next week, but I'm actually looking forward to it. I'm kind of a workaholic so work tends to give me more energy (and less time for worry). I'm done at the university for now, so my schedule won't be as crazy as my usual September. So glad your kids are good Ellie! I think I'll have good groups this year too. Scarlett how are things at school for you?

Mdc- I also can't believe you found the heartbeat!! Awesome! My doctor told me at 12 weeks that he didn't check it because you can't usually hear it anyway. Given your ability to find it, I'm guessing that maybe he just does that so that women don't freak out if he can't find it.

Sorry everyone is sick :( This is maybe the one and ONLY time it's not been me that feels like crap. The first 18 weeks were terrible for me. My husband would come home sometimes and find me in bed in tears. I couldn't keep up with my exercise - I play team sports and teach dance - because I couldn't run across a field without puking. You WILL get through it. It takes longer for some than others, but when you do feel better, you really appreciate how nice it is to feel normal. The third trimester is mostly pain and discomfort. For me this is much easier to deal with than that constant flu/hang over/kill me now feeling from the first trimester. I'm really sorry that it's been the opposite for you Kiley :( 

As for the husbands... I really feel like they just look at it from a different perspective than we do. My husband hates when I worry, because he doesn't want to worry until there is something to worry about. He feels like it is counterproductive, which is legitimate, but it's hard for him to understand that it's harder not to worry when the thing you are worrying about is inside of you. I also think that men have a really hard time when the person they love is in pain. My husband always feels helpless...like there is nothing he can do. When I keep expressing my pain, he feels like whatever he is doing isn't enough, or he is doing it wrong, because otherwise I would feel better. Men are fixers. When they can't fix it, they act strangely. I do think all of your husbands care a lot...They probably just don't express it the best way all of the time. Men are so complicated, but they think the same about us of course!

I'm doing well. Had a bit of a gasp when someone asked me how much longer I had, and the answer was less than 6 weeks! (gasp) When did that happen?! The first 18 weeks dragged on and on because I was so sick, but now everything seems at lightning speed. I haven't even thought of names. We have most of the main furniture and big items (stroller/car seat/cloth diapers) purchased, but I haven't gotten anything together, or even painted her room! I feel like it will be fine, but I spent so much time complaining about how long and arduous pregnancy was, and worrying that something would go wrong, that I just blinked and realized that I will have a baby in a month!! Anyway, the baby is laying on her side, head down. I thought she was supposed to be completely facing back, but apparently the upside down side facing is the ideal position for her to grow, so I am happy. I really can't express how nice it is to hear that your baby is ideal, and that all of your blood work and tests are ideal. My last thyroid test was this week, so that is the last thing I am waiting to hear back about. 

Thinking about the thyroid test made me think about the weight conversation that has been going on. When I was first diagnosed with autoimmune thyroiditis (aka Hashimotos) I was a very healthy 130 lbs. When I first had the immune response, my weight went down to 100 lbs (in about a month), and then up to 190lbs in the next three months. I had (and continue to have) absolutely no control of this weight loss or gain. I felt fat and ugly. I felt like everyone was faster and more athletic than I was. People started to judge my ability to teach dance, and to run fast during a sports game, even though I was exactly as athletic as I was before. What I eventually had to come to terms with is that health matters more than weight, and that you decide how the world sees you. I guess my point is that weight gain shouldn't make us feel less powerful or less beautiful. Now I'm so happy that I kept teaching dance, because my female students (especially my larger ones) see how strong and athletic I am, and they know that they can be that way too. Be strong ladies. You are all beautiful, smart, and awesome. Be proud of the way you look, and don't worry about the scale going up. The baby and the stuff that goes with growing a baby weighs 25-30 lbs, so that will be gained regardless. We've got this girls!!

P.S. Sorry so long. I'm such an English major :wacko:


----------



## elliecain

6.30am - I'm bleeding this morning. Called 111 and they are sending out an ambulance to take me to hospital to find out what's going on. Please pray, cross fingers and send sticky bean vibes my way.

Edit: 8am - paramedic says to see doctor when they open. No point going to hospital. I'm glad, hate the places.
Bleeding was really heavy bright red when I woke, with a big gush, now just brown sticky stuff. Anyone else had this?
Edit 2: 11am - GP said most likely miscarriage. Gave me number for EPAC but I rang then and they only take referrals from GP so going to call him. Want my mum, but she's got advanced MS and won't be able to comfort me. This is so hard and DH wants to be matter of fact, life goes on, while I want to curl up and cry but don't want to get into argument so trying to be brave...
Edit 3: 12.30 - I spoke to the EPAC Nurse and they have arranged me to have a scan in 2 hours to see what's going on. I know it's bad news, I can just feel it. Now, I just want to get this confirmed so I can grieve my little bean. I can't stop crying and now I'm in pain too. This is so unfair. I'm sorry, I probably shouldn't be posting this on here. I'll not put any more. Lots of love and best wishes to you all and thank you for your support along the way. Good luck with your babies xxx


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh ellie :cry: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
I'm so, so sorry for what you're going through right now. Please come back to us when you can. You know we're here for you and all that you're going through. I wish I could give you a real hug.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh ellie :cry: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
I'm so, so sorry for what you're going through right now. Please come back to us when you can. You know we're here for you and all that you're going through. I wish I could give you a real hug.


----------



## Mdc

Oh Ellie, I hate that you are having to go through this and I am sick to my stomach worrying about you. You post whatever you want on here, and we are all here for you. Whatever the outcome please take care of yourself, and please know we are here for you no matter what. :hugs:


----------



## elliecain

It was confirmed by scan this afternoon. I'm so sad I don't know how things will be ok again but I'm sure they will be. I will give myself a few days. Thank you for your support xxx


----------



## Scarlett2

Dear Ellie, I'm so sorry. Thinking of you.


----------



## elliecain

I'm worried that my being on this thread will stop you all posting about your pregnancies. Please don't stop. I need to hear about healthy, happy pregnancies and it will make me feel better to see it. Next time, I'll be joining you! xx


----------



## Mdc

So sorry about the confirmation and know you will be back soon. This thread is all about the highs and lows of making a baby so please don't feel bad about posting.


----------



## Left wonderin

Ellie I'm only back from holidays and so so sad to read your news . Its such a hard time :( . I hope you are taking really good care of yourself and allowing yourself time to grieve . I know it doesn't feel like it now but the good days will one day outnumber the bad again and you will smile again . For now take it hour by hour and do what you need to to to get through this sad time xxxxxxxxxxxxxx 

Your LO will be with you always in your heart xx


----------



## KileyJean

Ellie I am so sorry for your loss. It breaks my heart to read this. Take time to grieve and take care of yourself. Post when ever you are able to. You are always welcome in here.


----------



## Scarlett2

Hello everyone 

Ellie - I hope you are doing as well as can be expected and just to reiterate what others have said, I hope you feel that you can post in here/not post in here as you feel like. X 

I just wanted to let you all know (as I have been stressing about it) that they were finally able to give me my scan date on the phone and it's a week tomorrow. I will be 12+3. I'm glad it's resolved but slightly inpatient still - and nervous. X


----------



## Left wonderin

I'm never happy !! Lol...... Was willing ms to go .... Feeling ok the last two days and now worried !!!! 13 Wednesday so I know it will go sometime but still I'm worried !!!! Errrrrrr


----------



## Mdc

Ellie, still thinking of you :hugs: 

Scarlett, great news on the scan. Hoping all goes well today! Cannot wait to see a picture!!!

Left, woohoo! Second trimester right! We are never happy are we :winkwink: I cannot believe you are 13 weeks and from what I have read SO common that you are feeling better because your placenta is taking over and giving you some relief. I will let the veterans who have been through it weigh in. Isn't your scan soon?

Stacey, thanks for your motivational post the other day about weight. Just such a lovely perspective. 

Kiley, I hope you are feeling better this week. 

Wish, I hope taking the BC is making this real again!

Hi to everyone else!

I got a call this weekend and say they cancelled my scan and of course since it was a holiday I had to wait to today to say what the hell! I guess the other doc that did my other scan was not Ob just Gyn. So why they hell was she doing my scans if she was not supposed to ugh! I liked her and she gave good info so I am not too worried, but still. Luckily the stars were aligned and I was able to reschedule a scan for today about an hour earlier. Today is the day I give half my weight in blood, so I am guessing tonight I am going to be shattered. Overall still fatigued some days, boobs sore, and in the evening the bloat WOW! I did try to find the HB again to no avail, but keep telling myself it is so early it is not surprising (another reason why it would not have gone over well if I had to not get a scan today). Maybe the baby does not like the Doppler so I had hubby hide it and only reveal it once a week :rofl: I have no self control. One more thing we watched the eighties movie 'She is having a baby' I totally forgot the details but it was pretty funny and even DH shredded a tear toward the end. Ahhhh!


----------



## Wish2BMom

good luck at the scan today, mdc!! I'm glad you got it rescheduled to today too.


----------



## Scarlett2

Hope your scan goes well MDC - let us know how you get on. Sadly mine is a week today not today - another 7 days to wait! (Not sure how I will last).

Today I also feel really really tired. I also woke up this morning and was feeling really dizzy. I'm hoping it's pregnancy related and not illness!


----------



## Wish2BMom

btw, that prune picture freaks me out. Looks like a piece of lava rock or something!!


----------



## Mdc

So it is likely bad news for me. The doc could not find a HB on their US machine (should be 10w4d but looks like it stopped 9w1d) so I am waiting for a follow up higher digital machine in 15 minutes. Figured I should post now because I am likely going to be quiet for a while. So this is likely goodbye for now but I promise I will be back ASAP. Best of luck to everyone and I will be stalking eventually.


----------



## Dandi

Praying for you Mdc!


----------



## Left wonderin

Mdc I'm so sorry , there is no worst feeling in the world when the doc says those words . Make sure and take really good care of yourself over the next while . Its not easy but I promise the good days eventually outnumber the tough ones . Not sure if you have too in for a dnc but if you do ihopeit goes smoothly for you . Ill be thinking of you xxxxxx


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh nooooooo, mdc!!!! :cry: :cry: :nope:
I'm heartbroken for you. I wish I could hug you. Why does this have to be so heartwrenching? Please take care of yourself and come back to us when you can. We're here for you. <3 :hugs:


----------



## StaceyM

Uggh. I had a horrible appointment with my ObGyn today. He was so condescending that I wanted to slap him. He apparently doesn't want me to ask any questions or read anything in scholarly journals because I won't be able to understand it. It's too complex for my brain to process. He also basically implied that my medication allergies were in my head...even though some of them are anaphylactic. He was so sarcastic and told me that I wear my allergies like a 'badge of honour". WTF. I was this close to telling him that I have a 155 IQ and that I was smarter than him, but I know that would have been dumb and petty, and that I would have regretted it :( My second job is to do quantitative analysis for studies in...you guessed it!...scholarly journals. I understand how to check the methodology of studies to make sure that they are applicable and relevant to my situation. He knew I was right too because, later on, he relented and he said we would talk about it again at 39 weeks! Besides, I just asked his opinion about a particular situation that I had read about, and that his own colleague had brought up when I saw her a few weeks ago when he couldn't make the appointment! Jeez. And of course, I'm so hormonal and don't want to have a bad relationship with the person who has to check my cervix next week, that I wasn't as articulate as usual. I did defend myself, but not like I should have. :growlmad: I've had second thoughts about him in the past, but he does all of the tests and seems competent so I've tried to put his personality out of my mind. I know it's not entirely him, and just a personality conflict, but I so want to switch OBs. I only have to see him a few more times though and anyone in his group might deliver my baby, so I know it isn't worth it. I think next time, I'll just shut him down by calling him out on being condescending if he does it again. I'm not sure if that is the best course of action, but I don't know what else to do. I don't generally let people stomp on me. I hate that I'm so vulnerable because I need him, and switching OBs in Canada, especially at this point, is next to impossible. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## jessiecat

MDC: Im so heartbroken for you. Let us know how everything goes and how you are doing once you feel like writing about it. I can't believe this happened relatively late- i know you were looking forward to getting to the 2nd tri. :(

Stacey: I'm sorry your OB is such a butthead. The obs who helped me were barely around during my birth (it was the nurses and my midwife who stayed with me 99.9% of the time during labor). I hope it's the same way with you. He will hopefully only be there at the end of your labor to deliver.

Baby Mo is 1 month old, 9.5 lbs, and still waking every 2 hours or so for feedings. He and i luckily haven't had any problems with latching, but breastfeeding is challenging because of the sheer number of times baby has to feed. I'm not sure if it's worse with boys than with girls. I use the breastpump twice per day but I'm not getting a whole lot of extra milk yet to build a stash. Dad feeds twice per day with the bottled breastmilk just to give me a little break to sleep or take a shower. I've lost 30 lbs already!


----------



## Wish2BMom

jessie - that's crazy about the weight loss! I have a friend who happens to grow big babies and I would watch her cluster feed her boys - holy cow. We had a fantasy football draft at her house and he literally ate the entire time.


----------



## elliecain

Oh Mdc I am so so so gutted and crying and I want to hug you more than anything. This is as bad as you will feel. Ever. It will never feel this bad again, I promise you. I still ache and feel like my world ended 6 days ago, but I'm still here and I'm still hopeful for the future.

Since I can't hug you or hold you or let you cry/scream/rant to me in real life, I'm going to tell you what helped me. Feel free to ignore them if they are not helpful. I hope this doesn't upset you.

1. Accepting that it had happened, but not feeling like I needed to let it go just yet.
2. Metallica. At volume 63 (max) in the car for the whole of my 45 minute commute to work and then home again.
3. Driving through the countryside and doing primal screams at the top of my lungs.
4. Talking to a specialist counsellor after 4 days.
5. Writing down what had happened and how I felt about it.
6. Throwing away my positive pregnancy tests and then finding out I still had the first one in my wallet and being glad that I hadn't thrown it away.
7. Being really fucking angry with the world for shitting on me.
8. Crying as much as I need to and whenever I need to at first and then trying to give myself planned times to cry.
9. Taking it a minute/hour/day at a time.

I've been told it gets easier. I'm still early days, but I'm clinging to that and hoping that it's true. I'm thinking of you and wishing you so much strength for the days and weeks ahead. If you want to message off the board, message me.


----------



## Left wonderin

Ellie that post made me cry . It is so heartfelt and captures perfectly the feelings of loosing a LO .. Well the feelings I had anyway . Many of your pointers are what helped me too . I can specifically relate to Number 1,7,8 and 9 . And I PROMISE hold onto the fact that although you are not ok today you will be ok again . It does get better slowly .... But it does . You will have good days then a bad day/ week ... Then the good days come again . I found this ... It really helped me understand my grief . I think it is beautiful and described how I felt about wanting things to feel better but not wanting to let go or forget ever . 

I hope you like it and all those who have suffered a loss too xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mdc

Thank you all so much for your thoughts, you have no idea what it all means to me. Today I feel like I have closure with the completion of the D&C and I feel good. I am trying to be good to myself and hubby is being amazing. I am trying to prepare that there will be good days and bad days, but I have allowed myself to cry, yell, be mad, and scream this is not fair. However I know I/we will be fine and everything happens for a reason even though we are not always able to see why. I hate to go back to TTC, but we will do what it takes to have our take home baby and will appreciate them so much when they finally arrive.


----------



## Scarlett2

Hi Mdc. Sorry it's taken me so long to write that i am really sorry. I will be thinking of you on your TTC journey and hope you will be back soon. You sound like a very strong amazing woman. X


----------



## Scarlett2

Hello. Not sure whether anyone is using this but I thought I'd post and let you know that I had my scan yesterday (finally) and all was well, although they have brought my date forwards by 5 days. (I need to change my ticker!) Anyway Hope everyone is ok. X


----------



## KileyJean

Hello all, sorry I have been quite lately. Have been swamped at work and still am so I am trying to catch up! Fatigue is setting in big time now. 

Mdc- It broke my heart reading about your loss. I was so hopeful for you! I am glad you are coping and ready to do whatever it takes to bring a baby home. At least now you know that it is possible to get pregnant. Just need a good healthy bean now! I will be stalking the TTC thread again to check up on all of you.

Stacey- I really hate condescending people or people who think they are holier than thou! That is crappy that its your OB!! How are things with you otherwise?

Jessie- That is awesome about the weight loss! Curiosity got the best of me today and I asked my OB how much I have gained. He said 24 pounds and he is very happy with that. Normal range is 25-35lbs so he is pretty pleased at this stage in the game. He also reminded me that most of that is baby and everything that makes up baby growing. And lots of fluid of course. I am not worried about it and surprisingly not even phased by knowing my weight right now. I am fine with what I see in the mirror and eat 80% healthy and workout 6 days per week. As long as baby is healthy, I am happy. Sounds like little Mo is a fantastic eater!! And that is awesome that your husband is able to give a couple bottles already! My friend recommended to pump for about 10 min after baby is finished feeding to help increase supply and help empty fully. Sounds like you are doing great though!

Ellie- good to hear from you again and that you are coping with your loss. You have been in my thoughts. I like seeing that you are temping again. Good sign that you are moving forward.

Scarlett- Gland you got your scan!! This early in the game, I guess it is fairly common to move your date. And I hear the earlier the scan the more accurate the due date is. How is everything else going for you?

I had a doc appointment today. Started monitoring this week and will go weekly from here out. They strap on two monitors on my belly. One measures baby heart rate and the other measures contractions. Doc said everything is looking great and that I have an uncomplicated pregnancy. His words ---> "so uncomplicated that you are boring me." :haha: :lol: Doc said she is still measuring exactly on with her due date of Halloween, :) and is in the 67% percentile, and approximately 5 lbs. Looking to have a 7-8 lb baby. I asked him how long he lets you go over and he said until 42 weeks, however does not think that will happen with me since I am petite. If he had to guess, he thinks I will go a little early or right on. I of course hope she decides to make an early arrival simply because I am so anxious to meet her and due to my current comfort level. Fatigue has fully set in and sleeping has become difficult with how uncomfortable I get. It is even tough to get comfortable on the couch so I now lay down in bed to watch tv at night. Even though I complain about it sometimes, I am extremely grateful for this experience and can finally see the end in sight. And I know all of this discomfort will be totally worth it! Oh, and he tried to get a 3D pic of her face, but she had it buried. Said he will try again next week. :)


----------



## StaceyM

Hey Scarlett. I'm glad you are doing so well. It's hard to wait for the scan date, but I actually didn't mind (mine were late too). Since I have so few scans, I would rather them be later than earlier, to be honest. Congrats on the second trimester. Hopefully you will get some relief... I was better after 17 weeks or so.

Left, Kylie - Are you two still doing ok?

How is everyone else doing?

Gremlin had turned head up at my 35 week appointment (despite being head down the entire pregnancy), which was unsettling. She's been doing flips in there for the past 3 days so I think she's righted herself again. I guess it's a good sign that I have enough room for her to still move around easily and that she seems to have enough fluid to do so. She's been pretty active. My husband was playing with her through my belly, which was weird, but pretty awesome also. I was pretty nervous around week 30 about my age, and whether that would create any issues for gremlin at this point. In my province I'm not considered high risk, despite being 40 next month, which caused me some concern. My province decides risk based on health rather than age. My doctor tells me to stop worrying, and that I am doing exceptionally well. I was really pragmatic about everything early on, but at this point I've become so invested that the thought of anything bad happening makes me nervous, even when there is no reason to worry :) On a more positive note, I will be full term one week from today :happydance:


----------



## StaceyM

I stepped away from the computer during my post and you had already posted by the time I hit enter Kylie! I think that happened once before. I'm glad to hear all is well with you. I'm also really glad that you are happy with your baby body. I've gained about 27 lbs and I was larger than you pre-pregnancy so you are totally doing great. I feel like 80% healthy is amazing. I eat more chips and chocolate than ever before during pregnancy and I have no idea why. I aim for mostly healthy as well these days. I think that's all you can expect of yourself. 

Here's to being a bit early! I hope to see her around week 39 as well, but you could very well go earlier than me. My baby is average size according to the fundus measurement, so probably about 5.5 lbs from what I have read online as the average weight for 35 weeks gestation. I'm pretty huge, but she still has space, so I'm not sure. I can't tell if I'm having any BH contractions because I'm not monitored for them, and my gremlin moves so much it's hard to tell. My belly tightens a lot, and I feel period-like cramps a lot, so maybe....


----------



## KileyJean

Stacey- that totally sounds like BH. That is exactly what mine feel like and was confirmed today via the monitor. I can't believe your LO flipped head up this late in the game! Hopefully she has turned back around! I do not think I have enough space for mine to flip. She does get her feet in my ribs all the time though which can be pretty painful. 

And yes! Here is to 39 weekers!! ;) I really hope I do not go to 42!! If everything is still great and progressing normal by 40, I could definitely go overdue. But it terrifies me because she will be HUGE if that happens!


----------



## StaceyM

So I had my baby shower yesterday and it was fun, but so much work getting all of the food organized. There were so many people that I felt like I barely saw enough of anyone, but I guess that is what happens with short Sunday afternoon parties. A couple of my friends also lent me a bunch of amazing things (including a bassinet) so I feel a lot more organized than I did a few days ago. With that being said, the baby's room is only half painted, the crib isn't assembled, we don't have a name picked, and I probably need to pack my hospital bag soon :wacko: I see the doctor on Thursday, and I am kind of dreading it, both because we had such a bad appointment the last time, and because this is the internal exam appointment, which does not sound like much fun at all. The baby is term in 2 days and due in three weeks! Please send me some positive thoughts that she has decided to turn back to head down before Thursday! I think she might be transverse...

How are my other preggos doing?


----------



## StaceyM

I don't know who is around still, but I will post anyway! I had another doctor's appointment today and everything went well. He was good with me today, and seemed concerned about the things I had brought up last appointment regarding my age. I don't know what changed, but I'm happy. I kind of feel like he is very organized, and only wants to deal with specific things at specific times in the pregnancy. Like today, he scheduled an extra ultrasound next week (at 38 weeks) due to age, despite my good health, and actually brought up that we would discuss being induced at a later date if things didn't go naturally. Anyway, it turns out he thinks the baby is still head down, and that last week her bum might have just been in a weird direction, so that is one less thing to worry about :) Kiley, I hope that you are just not posting because you are tired. You better not be having a baby right now!!


----------



## Scarlett2

Hiya. I'm still here plodding along. I've had a mixed week, am feeling much much better in myself and no nausea at all and the tiredness is going a bit (not completely though). On the flip side work is getting me down and I would really quite like to go back after the full year off part time, but I know that they probably won't let me. I know that's ages off but it's bothering me because I feel sad that I am probably going to have to choose between giving up my career (that I have worked sooooooo hard for) but seeing my kids OR keeping it going but having no balance whatsoever. It's very difficult at the moment because I am doing a course (which I started before I was pregnant and may as well finish) which requires me to consider my skills etc and how I will use them in the future and what I want from the future... 

Anyway enough complaining from me. How is everyone else? Xx


----------



## StaceyM

Are you certain you couldn't go back part time Scarlett? A lot of women at my school have been able to do that, and I just got reduced to 0.75 for the year, which will continue when I return after mat leave. Sometimes all you need to do is ask :) I'm glad the nausea has subsided. I found that the worst part of pregnancy. Even the pains that I have now don't compare. 

I wish there were more people still around on this thread (or the old one started by Jenny). It still feels like I don't have anything done. I know it'll be fine, but I haven't even had time or energy to pack my hospital bag. The baby's room is finally painted (except the trim), and my husband is busy assembling the crib as we speak. I'm trying to get laundry done and organize the baby stuff that I do have. I guess I just need to make a list of what I am still missing and go from there.. Oh yea...and the baby still needs a name.

Hopefully I can figure out this labour thing when the time comes. Some of you have had babies before I think... Any advice?


----------



## Wish2BMom

I'm here, just lurking, reading and learning from you all! I hope to join soon but it would still be a few weeks. And I'd be shy b/c I am a big believer in jinxing things!! :)

I don't know where Kiley went and Left should be around...

stacey - good luck as you inch closer to Delivery Day! are you feeling any BH or anything?


----------



## elliecain

I'm lurking too, really hoping I'll be back on properly again in a few days... I'm testing on Friday if no AF by then. That said, I'd be worried about jinxing too after last month...
My temps are following the bfp cycle more closely than bfn, so fxed for me please!

I've never given birth, so I can't be much help, but I reckon you will be fine. Many people don't pick a name until they meet their baby, so don't worry about that! Good luck! xx


----------



## Mdc

I am lurking here also, and hope to be back as soon as possible! 

Scarlett, I am glad you are feeling better and wow 15 weeks already! Sorry about the work situation and it is such a big decision and I hope it works out.


----------



## Scarlett2

StaceyM said:


> Are you certain you couldn't go back part time Scarlett? A lot of women at my school have been able to do that, and I just got reduced to 0.75 for the year, which will continue when I return after mat leave. Sometimes all you need to do is ask :) I'm glad the nausea has subsided. I found that the worst part of pregnancy. Even the pains that I have now don't compare.
> 
> I wish there were more people still around on this thread (or the old one started by Jenny). It still feels like I don't have anything done. I know it'll be fine, but I haven't even had time or energy to pack my hospital bag. The baby's room is finally painted (except the trim), and my husband is busy assembling the crib as we speak. I'm trying to get laundry done and organize the baby stuff that I do have. I guess I just need to make a list of what I am still missing and go from there.. Oh yea...and the baby still needs a name.
> 
> Hopefully I can figure out this labour thing when the time comes. Some of you have had babies before I think... Any advice?

Hi Stacey! So the part time thing - unfortunately I am the Deputy Head. I have requested it twice before and been rejected. Other teaching staff are part time, but my head's philosophy is basically that I won't be able to deputise if I'm not there and he doesn't want a job share. I could fight it but I wonder whether it's really worth the heartache... I will request it though and do what I can. 

Labour. My advice is this ( for what it's worth)... Make sure that you are cLear with what you want and that it's written down and get OH to make sure that everyone who comes into the labour room looks at it. That said, be personally prepared to deviate from it and try not to have too many expectations. 

Have you ever done any running or physical challenges? I have run 10k races and half marathons and I liken labour to them (don't worry - it's not that bad) in that you will hit a brick wall at some point, but you have to tell yourself that you can do it and make yourself keep going. Shortly after that stage you get to the pushing and that's actually fine because you forget about the pain completely and just focus on pushing. Oh and also - most research suggests that you will labour quicker if you are up on your feet and moving around, or at least bouncing on a birthing ball (it's gravity) rather than lying down. It definitely worked for me with baby number two - if you can then do it! 

I've just read that and realised I've probably petrified everyone. It really really isn't that bad. I did it twice with only gas and air.

Ellie and Mdc - I have absolutely everything crossed for you and will also say a little prayer! Xx


----------



## StaceyM

Ah I understand Scarlett. I thought you were more like a department head, but I checked google and it explained what a deputy head is. It seems more like what we would call a vice-principal in Canada, so now I see why it's more difficult for you to go part-time. That really sucks. I'm a workaholic and I don't know if I could handle giving up all that you have worked for either :( On the one hand, I always think that you need to spend time with your kids and have the work/life balance you were talking about, but on the other hand, I think about being a good role-model for my daughter, and showing her how to be a strong, independent, successful woman in the workplace. It's tough. I hope that you will work something out that will make you happy. 

Scarlett -Thanks for all of the help. I actually can't do a birth plan here, because in Canada, every medical professional groans the minute you pull it out, so it would just do more harm than good. My husband and I have talked about what we want, and he's promised to be vocal with the doctors. In the end, I trust the opinion of the doctor anyway, as they have way more experience with births than I do. I agree with you about staying flexible. I think I'll just make sure that I have a lot of information about my choices, and then try to make informed choices based on the information that the doctor is providing. You definitely didn't scare me Scarlett. All information is good information in my book :) I don't run marathons but I play sports. Every year there is a weekend tournament and I play 4 games per day, two days in a row, usually without many female spares, so I appreciate what you are saying. It totally makes sense.

Wish - I honestly don't know what BH are supposed to feel like :) I thought it would be obvious, but I'm not sure. I have tightening. Kiley said those were what her BH felt like....so maybe? I'm not close though - no mucus plug or blood or anything... I have an internal exam tomorrow though, so maybe I will know more then.

Ellie - My province makes me name the baby before I leave the hospital. Eep! I don't have a name.

All of you -Thanks for trying. I guess you can't help much with what to expect in labour (except Scarlett), and I can't offer much support on the TTC side of things. I don't really understand the temperature taking... I assume it has to do with ovulation, but I'm not sure what the curve should look like. I always want to try to give advice/comfort, but every time I think to type something it always sounds wrong. When my husband and I decided to get pregnant, we decided ahead of time not to take ovulation tests, do IVF, or plan sex. We just did it when we felt like it, because my husband didn't want me to get stressed out. But... I understand that it isn't always easy for everyone, and it would be condescending and hurtful to tell you to 'wait and see what happens', when some of you are struggling and need to find other ways to try to make things work. I wish all of you the best. There are so many success stories, both on here and in my real life experience, that tell me that you all have a good chance, but I know that can sometimes be small comfort when you are right in the middle of it all. 

Stay strong ladies.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone sorry I've been MIA it s been crazy busy lately !!! Stacey my advise is the opposite !! I had no plan and no expectations Barr getting a healthy baby out by whatever means necessary !! It worked for me :) nature will take over no matter what you plan , that's what I reckon anyway . 

Everyone else a big hello :) I'm in that " inbetweene" stahge


----------



## StaceyM

I am going for fetal assessments twice a week now, in addition to seeing my doctor once a week, so I am spending a lot of time at the hospital these days :) Gremlin is measuring 6 pounds 15 oz. approximately - a little on the smaller side based on the average (30th percentile), but pretty usual. She is perfect by all accounts and has a lot of hair - almost an inch! She is head down and in the ready position, but my doctor says she isn't ready to be born just yet, so I will have a to wait a bit! I will keep everyone updated. Please keep letting us (me?) know how everyone else is doing!!


----------



## KileyJean

Hi ladies I am still here!! No baby yet! Sorry I have been MIA lately!! LOTS of stuff going on. Work has been crazy leaving me no free time to chat. Hopefully it will slow down now that I am in my last 4 weeks of pregnancy! And at home, I have been busy getting everything ready for her arrival. I think it is safe to say nesting has FINALLY kicked in for me. Her nursery is almost done (will post pictures once her rocking chair is delivered next week), all of her clothes, blankets, bedding are washed (still have some larger sizes that we will not need until spring to wash, and I am almost done making her mobile (that project is much more time consuming than I originally expected!). My next project is to wash all her bottles and clear out another cupboard in the kitchen to make way for baby bottles feeding supplies. Getting sooooo close!

I am now on weekly doctor appointments. Last Wednesday at 35.5 weeks she was measuring approximately 6 pounds (70th percentile) and is REALLY squished in there. She is consistently gaining a half a pound per week now. If I make it to 40 weeks, I could possibly have an 8 pound baby! Since I am so petite, doc doesn't think I will go much past that. He said he will keep an eye on her size and induce if needed by 40 weeks. He would rather have me be able to deliver vaginally vs. csection. She cooperated and we were able to get a peak at her face last week, but was pretty difficult to make any determinations on who she looks like since she is so squished. Doc said she is VERY low now and I can totally feel it. Lots of pelvis pressure. Having BH every now and then, but no other signs of labor. She will technically be full term on Saturday (37 weeks), so as long as she stays in until then, I will be happy. I am actually hoping to at least get to 38-39 weeks so I can get everything done!

Stacey- Glad to hear your baby shower went well and that you got some nice things. It does feel better the closer you get things ready for baby. I now feel less rushed that the nursery is pretty much complete. And good to hear your LO is head down! 6 pounds 15oz is still pretty good size for 38 weeks. If you go to 40 you have the potential for a 7 & 1/2 pound baby which is perfect size.

Scarlett- Sorry to hear your job will not take you back part time. I totally understand your struggle about trying to decide to go back to work or not. It was announced at my company last week that they will be laying off 1000 people at my company. I will find out in about 2-4 weeks if my job is safe or not. But, that will pretty much determine if I will end up being a stay at home mom or not. As of now, I do know no changes will take place as far as my job goes, until after I am back from maternity leave, so at least that will get paid for.

Hello to everyone else! Hope everything is going well and that we will get some new members in the group soon! 

Hopefully I will be able to post more now that things are starting to get a little less crazy at work and home!
 



Attached Files:







36 weeks.jpg
File size: 62.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mdc

Kiley, you look great! 36 weeks, size of a squash, and a Halloween baby. :winkwink:


----------



## StaceyM

I wish I was as organized as you are Kiley. We went with an elaborate stripe pattern on the walls, and are just finishing the baseboard paint today. I don't have anything washed; I'm wondering if I really need to bother doing that. I do have to prewash the cloth diapers - that I think I'll do today. Things are still all over the house because I bought a dresser that I thought would be ok, but it is a little small. Who knew tiny humans needed so much space? We're going to go get a closet organizer today to solve the space issue. I don't have bottles yet, and I'm waiting on the breast pump. but my husband will be home for the first month, so I figure we can pick all of that up after the baby is born. The hospital sends us home with a few small bottles here, and random companies have sent me some formula samples, so I should be ok in case I don't produce enough milk. I'm trying to get everything done, but I'm going to try not to sweat it if I don't. I mean, I'm 39 weeks tomorrow and I still don't have my hospital bag packed. Sigh. 

I don't have any signs of labour either, or really any BH. The doctor did an internal exam last week and my cervix isn't ready, but the baby seems to be. I didn't ask if she had engaged yet, but he did mention that he figured she was head down, so he must've been able to feel her head I guess??? Seems like a good sign to me. I have had pelvic pressure since week 20. The baby has never really been high, which is good and bad I guess. I can breathe, and I only have tiny feet up near my rib cage, but for the last month, my pubic bone has felt like it was going to break. Fun times, but doctor says my body will hold up. 

You might go late despite being petite. My mother is 5'1", half Asian, and was very tiny when she gave birth to me - 1 week late and 8.5 pounds. She had no problems with her delivery so it's probably surprising what a small body can do. Overweight women have more compression on their hips, so being small doesn't necessarily mean a difficult time giving birth. I think it depends more on the way everything lines up. I'm not much taller than you, and the doctor isn't worried at all. I do have wider hips though, and they have widened significantly these last few months... I'm not sure if you've had this happen as well.

I agree about not worrying about your job. Honestly, American ladies don't get enough mat leave anyway, so if you don't rely on your income, it might not be so terrible if you get to stay home, and then decide to look for a new job when you've had enough time with the baby. I can't even imagine trying to look for a daycare at this point. I'm glad I don't have to....which reminds me that I better fill out my EI forms soon if I want to get paid after next week! :dohh:

So the only bit of bad news...and it's not really bad news...is that my fetal assessments are showing that bub has a bit too much fluid around her. It's still at the higher end of normal range, but I worry of course, even though I probably shouldn't. This Friday is my last day of work. I like working because it keeps my mind occupied, but it's starting to take its toll on my body. You can imagine what it's like teaching dance at 9 months pregnant. Please don't try to picture it. I try not to think about what I look like :haha: Luckily, I only have 1 section of dance this term :)


----------



## KileyJean

Your stripe nursery walls sound cute! I almost went with horizontal gray and light gray stripes on the crib wall, but ended up doing gray with light gray polka dots instead for the accent wall. Sounds like you have plenty done. At least enough to get by when baby arrives. It is pretty amazing how much stuff they need! 

Yeah, I know it's possible to go late, but my doc doesn't seem to think I will go very far past my due date if I do. He also doesn't want me to due to the fact that I am still pretty narrow. I have not noticed my hips have spread very much yet. He commented last week that I am all baby all straight out front. Looking at me from behind you can still see my waist and people say I don't even look pregnant. Which is a good thing I guess. Oh, and I also have thinner cervix than most women due to a procedure to remove precancerous cells about 6 years ago. So that could affect my due date as well. He hasn't checked my cervix yet so only time will tell I guess. 

As of yesterday, I started getting edema in my feet. :( Guess my body is starting to absorb some of that fluid. And today I woke up with a sore throat. Hoping it's just my sinuses draining.... I do not need a cold right now!! 

Did your doctor say what too much fluid can do? I guess I didn't even know you could have too much? I would worry too. 

I am jealous your last day is Friday. Work is getting harder and harder for me and I only have a desk job!


----------



## Scarlett2

Hi everyone. I thought i'd touch base and say hello. I had a midwife appointment today and heard the baby's heartbeat for the first time. It was great, very loud! Hubble was also there to hear it which was nice. 

I also did more bloods, urine sample etc. all was fine. They have decided to go ahead and do a GTT at 28 weeks as they did with my last pregnancy. Both of my last two were big babies and they always seem to want to rule out gestational diabetes as the cause. I think it's just genetic though as big babies run in my husband's family. 

On the down side work is terrible. My boss is being awful and making my life very difficult and I feel very tearful and down all the time. I have requested a meeting with him to discuss it but I just feel scared about it and panicking generally about getting through unt next February. (Which is when I an to go on mat leave.) 

Anyway, sorry for being so negative! It makes me feel better to rant on here. Thanks for reading.


----------



## KileyJean

Great news about the hearing the heartbeat Scarlett! Sorry work is crappy right now. Hang in there! That baby does not need any stress!

I just got back from my doctor appointment and monitoring showed I am having some contractions already so he checked my cervix. I am 3 cm dilated and 80% effaced. Said she is VERY VERY low now, like right on top of my cervix. He said to expect baby in about one to two weeks!! So it looks like we will be celebrating baby's first Halloween this year after all! I am hoping she holds off for two more weeks though. I still have stuff I want to get done!! Eek!! Starting to get a little nervous!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

omg, kiley!! That's CRAZY!!! it's those crazy abs of yours, i'm sure! Have you finalized a name yet? I know you were teetering between a couple of middle names.

scarlett - I'm sorry work sucks right now. Only a couple of months left - keep that goal in mind and hopefully it'll all work out. So exciting about the baby's HB!


----------



## StaceyM

Scarlett - Reading your post is making me feel angry and irritated on your behalf. I don't understand how people can have so little empathy as to know that they are causing stress to a pregnant lady and just keep on doing it!! If you are doing your job, and doing it well, you don't deserve that. One of my coworkers started to do that in June before school let out, but she has been better this school year... GRRR. 

Kiley - Yay! I'm so glad that it doesn't look like you will even have to think about induction. Best case scenario. I did forget about the cervical operation you had previously. That does totally make sense that it would be less thick, and maybe go sooner. Don't worry about sinuses. It's a third trimester thing. I'm stuffed up and my eyes water half the time. I thought I was getting sick too, but nope. I almost don't want to explain the issue with too much water, because I hate saying scary things to pregnant women during the third trimester. It has to do with a gush of water causing the cord to come out before the baby. My fluid is only on the higher side of normal though so all should be well, and it really only matters if my baby's head isn't there to plug the hole immediately, which it seems like it is. I see my doctor tomorrow so I guess we'll see. 

I had a bunch of pinching last night for hours in the area that seems like my cervix. I'm not sure if it means anything. I guess I will find out more tomorrow. I have another appointment at 11am and then a scan at 1pm. Last night I dreamed that my water broke and it leaked out non stop like running the faucet. :wacko: I woke up thinking that I was in labour.


Hugs for everyone :hugs:


----------



## KileyJean

Stacey good luck with your doctor appointment and update us right away. :) I'm curious to hear if you are starting to dilate yet. That tightening might be the start of pre labor like I am having now. That tightening is what helps soften your cervix and dilate it. 

Well, I got a cold. :( Forgot to mention that yesterday. Doc said I have a swollen gland in my throat. Runny nose, and coughing now but at least today the sore throat is almost gone and it is easier to drink my water again. Really hoping baby stays in until it is gone. Felt pretty miserable last night. 

Wish- it's possible it's my abs! She has been fighting against them since the beginning. She is probably sick of being squished! No finalization of her name yet. I do have it narrowed down though and just threw a new one into the mix but still have to run it past the hubby. Here is what I've got. Ireland Claire, Ireland James, or Aveline Margaret. Pronounced Av-uh-line (first syllable Ave like Avenue, last syllable rhymes with fine). Margaret was my grandma's first name. We were very close and I now proudly wear her wedding ring on my right hand. We will see what husband thinks of that name though and I guess I'll just wait until she comes out to make a final decision. :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

beautiful options, Kiley! I'm sure it'll strike you right when you see her. You guys are so close! I'm sorry you're feeling ill too, that sucks. Just when you needed to!


----------



## Dandi

Beautiful name options Kiley. I love the new one you've thrown into the mix. Aveline is so unique, but also sounds classic in a way, so feminine! And I've always loved the name Margaret. I cant wait to hear what you decide when you meet her!


----------



## StaceyM

The doctor says my cervix is still closed and high, and the baby, while positioned correctly, is not engaged in my pelvis. He's not sure what the pinching was, but said that you can't feel cervical dilation, so maybe it was just a random thing. Maybe the pelvic exams are causing some irritation... (shrugs) He isn't worried about the fluid levels around the baby. He says they are 'generous' but normal, and they only worry at that point if something else is wrong with the baby. She was observed taking practice slurps of fluid, and her movement was fine on ultrasound :happydance: Seeing her mouth open and close was seriously awesome.

I don't know if tight abs squishing the baby out is scientific, but it is terribly humorous to think about :rofl: At any rate, it sounds like your body is more ready than mine :D I might be the last one of the little thread started by Jenny! I spent all pregnancy wanting her out, but now I almost feel like I want her to stay in for a bit longer. I don't know. It's weird. Mixed feelings I guess. I'm ok with waiting. It's not like I have her stuff ready anyway! Sorry you are sick. I really was hopeful that it was just the regular third trimester congestion. I hope she stays in there long enough for it to clear. I don't want to give name advice, because I don't want to influence your decision! They are all nice though! :hugs: 

Left, I hope your pregnancy is going well, wherever you are!

Scarlett, keep us posted on how kicking the crap out of your boss is going :)


----------



## KileyJean

Well, darn! I was hoping some your your BH were pre labor and helping getting your cervix ready. Come on baby get engaged!

LOL Yeah I do not think my abs are squishing her out, but I do know she has been working against them my entire pregnancy! So she is either really strong from that or is just ready to get out or both haha! 

I actually understand your wanting baby to stay in longer. I am wanting my LO to stay in at least one more week. The more Moms I have told that I am 3cm dilated and 80% effaced, the more keep telling me they do not think I will make it through the weekend being that far progressed already. I think (hope) I will though. My contractions do not hurt yet. Just lots of belly tightness every now and then. Getting my hair colored (roots done) tomorrow and her rocking chair gets delivered on Monday and I do not want to reschedule that! So here is hoping she at least stays in until Tuesday! 

As for her name, I love the uniqueness of both. However, I am concerned with Aveline, people will mispronounce it a lot or misspell it. It is french and I am pretty sure it is pronounced slightly different than my pronunciation. All the middle names are family names. Claire was my husband's grandma's middle name, James is one of my Dad's names. He has Alzheimer's so I though it would be pretty special to honor him in a way and Margaret was my grandma's first name. So those are pretty set in stone. Just a matter of what first name I go with and what one I think suits her best.


----------



## StaceyM

Yea it's hard to say... My one friend has been 2 cm dilated for three weeks and she's getting frustrated! My other friend's cervix was hard and high one day, and she went into labour 2 days later, so who knows? Still, I'll be surprised if you don't go before me by the sound of things... 

Names are tough. We still haven't decided. My husband is French Canadian (he has a French name), and we both speak French more or less fluently. We have also been considering a French name. The French pronunciation of Aveline would definitely be different from the way that you want to say it... it would sound more like Madeleine (almost 'lynn' but with a subtle hard 'i' sound) and the middle 'e' sound would be very short, like 'ahv-lyn' with the 'y' being half way between 'ih' and 'ee'. Also in French the final syllable would be slightly more accented. If you like it you should just say it how you want, and not worry if people say it 'wrong' the first time. They'll figure it out quickly. There are so many names like that now, so whatever way the parent says it is the 'right way'. We are also thinking about a name with two distinct pronunciations, and will invariably end up with that problem. That happens so much now with so many names that I don't think it matters. 

Yea my contractions don't hurt either, which is why I didn't think they were contractions. My doctor filled me on the fact that contractions just mean 'to contract'. I really didn't think it was that literal :wacko:


----------



## Heidipie77

Hi ladies, just a quick one as it's 4:45am and I'm feeding the lo. I have created a follow on thread for this one over in the Baby Club forum called TTC over 38, Phase 3, Baby Buddies. 
Will catch up properly soon, but hope you will join me over there when you can &#128522;


----------



## KileyJean

I don't know about that Stacey. You are 39w+2d, I'm only 37 weeks tomorrow. You could be like your other friend and go before me. I bet I have a stubborn baby like her father and she stays in there a bit!! Haha I'm definitely hoping she stays until this cold is gone. I'm in the coughing phase now. :(

Heidi yay for the new group! Going to find it now and start following! Hope you and baby are doing great!


----------



## StaceyM

Yay Heidi! I will look for it and start posting there when the baby comes. I'm not ready for this! I will need all the help I can get from the other ladies :baby:

My husband thinks similarly to you Kiley. He said "of course she's going to be late. When are we ever on time for anything?" Uggh. Coughing. Even one cough hurts so much and feels so weird. :nope: I feel for you. I really do.

Today was my last day of work for a year. It feels so weird.


----------



## KileyJean

How are you doing Stacey? I'm still the same. No increase in contractions. My cold is pretty much gone! Just a lot of draining now. Baby's rocking chair gets delivered today and I finished her mobile this weekend. Nursery is almost ready for her! And I finally packed my hospital bag!


----------



## Scarlett2

Hi Kiley and Stacey - just thought I'd pop on here and say hello and sent all my labour good luck vibes and fairy dust! :dust: I hope things move along for you soon (or in fact whenever you want them to!) 

All ok with me. I can't quite believe I'm 17 weeks today - how did that happen? I had another midwife appointment today (i seem to have extra as I have opted to go out of area) and all was well. Except I suddenly realised this morning that I had forgotten to pick up a sample pot and ended up having to pee in an Evian bottle! It was a bit tricky!


----------



## KileyJean

Lol Scarlet! That's talent right there! I'm glad to hear baby is doing well. :) 

I am back to LOTS of belly tightening today and super uncomfortable. I think today is the first day that I've just wanted her out! My back is killing me as well. Not too much longer!


----------



## Wish2BMom

kiley - I say 2 more weeks! I really hope that you have her on Halloween so it's the same day that DH suggested to have her! <3


----------



## KileyJean

Its totally up to her I guess! I am actually feeling pretty good today. No crazy belly tightness like yesterday and I feel like I have a little more energy than yesterday as well. It is definitely a roller coaster! I will be interested to see on Thursday if I have progressed anymore. She is definitely as low as she can get now. Feels like she is going to fall out when ever I walk! 

Stacey- I am hoping no response means you are having that baby!! Mine apparently just likes to get ready early and be prepared for her big day. ;) Just like her Mama I guess!!


----------



## StaceyM

Nope I'm still pregnant. It was Thanksgiving weekend in Canada so I've just been eating a lot and busy with family. I'm still going twice weekly for fetal assessments, and once a week to the doctor. I just had a fetal assessment this morning and everything is perfect with gremlin. She has made some gains and is now measuring in the 40th percentile. My amniotic fluid, while still on the high side of normal, is decreasing, so everything is moving in the correct direction. She was kicking like crazy during the scan, and her legs kept getting in the way when the nurse was trying to measure the blood flow through the cord :) The nurse can't tell on the scans if she has engaged, or if my cervix is changing, so I have to wait until I see the doctor tomorrow for my internal exam. I don't really get many BH contractions, but the nurse said that some people don't. I have a lot of sudden abdominal pains, and crampy feelings, but they always go away. Every time my stomach tightens (which is rare), I go for a walk and stomp hard on each step, which makes me look like a goof... I can feel her hitting the bottom, but she doesn't want to stay put, so I don't think she has engaged yet. Two days ago, while I was walking, a lady came out onto her porch and yelled "looking good!" to me from across the street. She may have been drunk, but it was still funny :)

Almost 1/2 way Scarlett! I don't know what a sample pot is, but it sounds like you shouldn't forget that next time :) I'm still waiting for an update on how kicking your boss' butt is going...

Glad to hear the cold is gone Kiley. That was fast - it pays to be in good shape. It's actually funny that your chair is the last thing to come... It was the first thing that I bought! I still think your baby is on her way pretty soon!!

My husband drank too much on Thanksgiving and got all teary and sentimental about the baby and starting talking about our first date. It was super cute. He used our baby's name too while talking about her, so maybe the name is decided.

I'm due tomorrow y'all!! I'm still not ready, and my house is a disaster. There is baby stuff everywhere. Sigh. Oh well.


----------



## Scarlett2

Stacey - HAPPY DUE DATE!! 

A sample pot is one of those little pots you are supposed to pee in so that you can take a urine sample with you to your appointments so that they can test for stuff. (Don't ask me what - protein???!? ) I keep forgetting to pick them up. It's not good! :nope:


----------



## KileyJean

Stacey - Good to hear baby is growing and things seem to be headed in the right direction! And that is so cute about your husband and that he used her name! Mine just keeps asking me when the baby is coming. He doesn't seem to understand when I tell him I don't know haha! I told him things can literally change over night! But today is one of those days that if you asked me, I would say not until her due date. Feeling pretty good today. Although trying to sleep at night is another story...

Got her chair yesterday! Just waiting on her mirror for above her dresser (supposed to come on Friday). I am soooooo pleased with how her room turned out. It is now my favorite room in the house!
 



Attached Files:







Nursery3.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 10









Crib and chair.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 13









Mobile.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 12









Nursery1.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 13









Nursery2.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## KileyJean

And here are a couple more pictures. I maxed out on the other post. :)
 



Attached Files:







Wall Art.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 6









Quilts.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 6









Rocking Chair.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Left wonderin

Kiley that room is just beautiful ! You must be so excited


----------



## StaceyM

The room looks great Kiley! Our house is 100 years old so it is taking a bit longer to finish. Who said it was a bad idea to paint stripes on walls that aren't level? :thumbup: I wish I could post pictures, but I am challenged that way :blush: Yea sleep is rough, but I am usually good on 6 hours, so I've been doing ok. It's probably tough if you are used to getting a solid 8 hours. I think your hips get too sore to sleep for that long at this point.

I wondered if that was all a sample pot was Scarlett. I just wasn't sure because here the lab or doctor's office just gives us one when we get there. Strangely though, I haven't been asked for even one sample of urine the entire pregnancy. I guess that all of my bloods were normal so they didn't bother? :shrug:

I went to the doctor today and gremlin is still not cooperating. My cervix is still at the back (high) and mostly closed. He said 'a fingertip dilated at most'. He asked what I wanted to do and I told him that my husband and I had agreed to do whatever he recommended. So...I am scheduled to be induced on Sunday! I wasn't exactly ready for that recommendation because he seemed to be against induction a few weeks ago. I feel like he doesn't think that she will make enough progress before it goes pretty late... He says the induction may be longer and more difficult because of the lack of progress, but that the hospital will take it very slowly. It's Canada though, so even though I am scheduled on Sunday it depends on how busy the hospital is. They operate on a triage system here, so they will call on Sunday morning and let me know whether they can take me. If not, the same thing happens on Monday, and then Tuesday, etc.


----------



## KileyJean

OMG Stacey!!! Sunday!!!! (or Monday or Tuesday).... So exciting!!! Are you freaking out a little now that you have a exact date? Happy due date by the way. Maybe your gremlin will decide to make her appearance before then. You never know!! Now I definitely think you will have her before my baby decides to show up. I am so excited for you! 

I have a doctor appointment tomorrow to check progress. Oddly, today I feel exceptionally well. I think she has dropped a little, which I did not think was even possible with my almost nonexistent midsection. I feel less pressure on my ribs and can breathe a little better and my belly feels lighter. Based off of how I am feeling today, I am now fine with her staying in until closer to her due date. :) Its crazy how much better I feel today.


----------



## StaceyM

OMG Kiley. I waited until 39 to even try to get pregnant!! I've been freaking out the WHOLE TIME. You should have seen me in the washroom 9 months ago with the pregnancy test having a small panic attack. But yes, I'm freaked out even more now. It's true that my baby may come sooner than yours now, but I'm kinda cheating :D If you still have a baby first, even with my induction, I will not be happy :rofl: Silly gremlin floating around happily in all of my extra water. 

I also feel really good, and have for a while. My body is so incredibly sore and feels like it is going to fall apart if I sneeze too hard, but I STILL feel good. I don't know how to explain it, but maybe you're having the same thing! In that sense I'm ok with going overdue as well... I wouldn't get induced except that there is one age related risk factor I don't want to risk at this point.


----------



## Mdc

Kiley, the room is adoreable!


----------



## Left wonderin

Feeling REAL movments today :) loving every second of it :) Stacey I too started at 39 ..... Now nearly 43 with no 2 half baked ;)


----------



## StaceyM

Saying 'half baked' makes me want Ben and Jerry's ice cream:shock:


----------



## KileyJean

Yay Left on baby movements! And omg I love Ben & Jerry's Half Baked Ice Cream!


----------



## StaceyM

I had another fetal assessment today. Everything looked good on the scan. Gremlin is 7.5 lbs approximately. My amniotic fluid is still higher than they would like, but the nurse assured me that the baby's head is so low that it should plug the hole immediately if my water breaks. There was no cord between the head and the cervix, so they aren't worried. Induction is still a go for Sunday if there is space. The nurse reassured me that inductions are done very slowly and carefully now, that the drugs are synthetic versions of the hormones that I produce naturally, and that everything will be fine. I always feel so much better after talking to the nurses. They always tell me exactly what's what, whereas I find doctors can be vague. Gremlin was sleepy at the scan so they had to keep hitting her with the wand to make her wake up. :D She kept rolling and moving when they jiggled her, and would then proceed to go back to sleep.


----------



## Heidipie77

Hi ladies!

Kiley, good job on the nursery it's lovely! Glad lo is staying put for now. Did I miss your birthday? Noticed your signature age has changed.

Stacey - omg how much are you freaking out knowing gremlin is coming! I was happy to carry on being pregnant forever once I went overdue and was quite zen about it saying he will come when he is ready(still ended up with the induction though!). When baby wouldn't wake up when I was having the fetal assessment the mw got me to drink icy water. This woke baby up within minutes. You make it sound awful that they were hitting her with the wand! Good luck for Sun(or Mon, Tue!) &#127808;

Left, hooray for movement! Makes it all feel more real at this point onwards. Although I still couldn't believe the baby was actually mine even after having him! 
Mmm Half baked, I had a thing for posh icecream when preggers and would eat the entire tub &#128523;


----------



## StaceyM

That's how I feel too sometimes Heidi - like I'm not actually having a baby, am I? I'm also zen about her staying in at this point, but I'll at least go in and talk to them tomorrow if they call me in for induction. I think it is scheduled because it doesn't look like she will do anything anytime soon, and so the difference between induction tomorrow and induction a week from now isn't going to be much different. They don't know for sure, but my doctor has obviously birthed tons of babies, so he can probably make a better educated guess than I can. I can always change my mind if I'm feeling worried about it tomorrow. Don't worry about the wand :D. They can see her on the scan and I'm pretty sure they just tap and jiggle her butt to make her wake up. It's sort of funny actually because it usually works. 

My dog has been acting weirdly yesterday and today, laying with her head against my bump and nudging the bump a lot so I wonder if she knows something that I don't! I've been having to hold her head back because she actually hits it pretty hard sometimes. She acted weirdly when I first got pregnant so let's hope she is on to something, and that labour is close! I've had a lot of stomach pain the last few nights, but no contractions yet. It's my birthday today... I was hoping for gremlin to be born before I turned 40, because psychologically that sounds better, but I guess it will happen when it happens.


----------



## Scarlett2

Kiley - love love love your nursery! Gorgeous! 

Stacey - so glad everything is ok and thinking of you on Sunday (tomorrow!!!!) 

Left - hooray for movement! I think I can feel things but not very hard at the moment, which I am a bit anxious about because it seems later than with my last baby! I'm hoping that it's because this one is lying differently or something... 

Today Hubble and I starts talking about names. All I can say is that it's going to take a reaaaaaallllly long time for us to agree on anything.


----------



## Heidipie77

Happy Birthday Stacey! Hope you are being spoilt rotten by everyone. 
Are you doing anything special to celebrate (now or when baby is here) ?


----------



## KileyJean

Happy birthday Stacey!! Hope you had a fantastic day! I hear ya on the weird acting pets. My cat was being super cuddly today. Jumps up on my lap to cuddle with the belly multiple times. He is not normally a lap cat. 

Heidi, I did have a birthday recently. Sept. 15th! It was a petty low key birthday obviously haha! :)

Well Stacey, it's possible we both might be having babies tomorrow. Started losing my mucus plug this evening and then started getting some strong period type cramps off and on. I am now trying to time them. At first they weren't timeable but now I'm starting to notice more of a stop and start time. So we will see!! I'm getting a little nervous now. I really don't want to have this baby at home! Hopefully I'll know when the real contractions start! They don't really hurt yet. Just feels like a period cramp.


----------



## StaceyM

It's funny because I was just sitting here hoping that they don't have room for me tomorrow... I kinda want to delay until Monday or Tuesday, but I can't decide... I feel like I don't want to push her out if she isn't ready, but I don't want to wait if there is any risk... Le sigh. I don't know what to do.

Good luck Kiley!! I have had those cramps for weeks but they aren't regular, and I haven't lost any plug so it's hard to say. I hear that when they start in your back and go all the way around, and get too difficult to handle that that's when you are supposed to go to the hospital. The nurse told me 5-1-1 ---> 5 minutes apart (from start of one contraction to start of the next), 1 minute in duration, happening for an hour = hospital time. I hope that you are having your baby. She's ready and so are you. Don't worry. I think you'll know when it's time. Everything is going to be great! Not too long now for you :D Eeeeep!

Heidi - We did go out for dinner tonight. It was really nice. Now I'm just freaking out and finishing all of the house cleaning :wacko:


----------



## Left wonderin

Pooh sounds like this could be an exciting day all round :) . Happy birthday Stacey what a day to meet your LO :) extra special !! 

Kiley I lost my mucus plug and was still a week waiting before they induced me , its ðefinetly the start of something but could be a slow start !!! 

Keep us posted ladies :) I'm very excited


----------



## StaceyM

No call from the hospital yet, so I'm not sure what's happening. The back cramps are intense this morning, but no contractions. I also keep feeling like vomiting. Uggh.


----------



## Scarlett2

StaceyM said:


> No call from the hospital yet, so I'm not sure what's happening. The back cramps are intense this morning, but no contractions. I also keep feeling like vomiting. Uggh.

Best of luck! Keep us posted. Xx


----------



## StaceyM

So they called me tonight at 10pm. Seriously? I agreed to go in for an NST to check the baby, but asked to be called for induction tomorrow instead of starting tonight. Anyway, baby is fine, so I'm first on the list tomorrow, unless there are a bunch of emergencies. Better get to sleep. Will update in a few days, as it looks like I will be in the hospital for a bit.


----------



## elliecain

Oooooooo so exciting!!! Good luck xxx


----------



## KileyJean

Hi ladies just a quick note... Water broke Saturday night/Sunday morning (they actually think it was my water and not just mucus plug) because I had a slow trickle but thought it was just mucus. At 3:30am I had a slightly bigger gush but not like what you see in the movies, at all. Got to hospital at 4:00am on Sunday and delivered at 12:15pm. Quick labor and delivery! They had to cut me and use the vacuum on her to help her out since I apparently am too small down there. But all is good! Baby is good! Ireland Clara was born October 18, 2015 at 12:13pm. 6lbs, 13.5oz, 19 inches long. I am so in love!

Thinking about you Stacey! Hope everything is going well!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Star2011

Congratulation Kiley. She is a beauty. Welcome baby Ireland Clara. Love the names too. Enjoy your new bundle of joy. Will be stalking for more updates. Soooo happy for you.


----------



## Dandi

Congratulations Kiley!!! I'm so glad that all went well and that mom and baby are ok. She's precious!


----------



## Heidipie77

Wow &#128562; congratulations Kiley!! Well done to you! Gorgeous girl with a gorgeous name ( love how you already have a bow in her hair!) xxx


----------



## elliecain

Congratulations! xxx


----------



## Mdc

Kiley, congratulations new mommy and she is simple adorable! You have been such a great support to me on bnb and I really just want to say thank you. So don't go away totally. :hugs:


----------



## Scarlett2

Kiley - huge congrats! She is gorgeous. Xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh congratulations :) welcome to the world LO :) enjoy every second of her newness :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

love it!! Congratulations!!!!!! welcome to the world, baby girl!


----------



## StaceyM

Congrats Kiley!! I knew your baby would be first! I am always late so what can I expect from my little one. I was induced on Monday morning, and after a long and complicated induction and labour that lasted until Wednesday at noon, my little girl was delivered by c-section on Wednesday, October 21st at 1:31pm. It was an emergency c-section, but luckily the baby never went into serious distress. We named her Regan Kate and she was 6 lbs and 9 ounces. I just got out of the hospital tonight but wanted to give everyone a quick update. Although everything was tough going, and my recovery is going to be fairly long, Regan (pronounced Ree-gan) is perfect in every way; strong and healthy. I was supposed to stay in hospital until tomorrow, but I am so glad to be home. The one funny thing about my experience is that I learned what having too much water means. When my water broke I flooded the room, ruined all of the nurses' shoes, and soaked through a full bedding set. I sat down because I was so freaked out and wanted to plug the hole. When they made me stand up, the whole thing happened a second time. :) It was tough going, but worth it.


----------



## Heidipie77

Been waiting for you Stacey! 
Congratulations! Welcome to the world little Regan! Enjoy every moment as they don't stay tiny for long.
Hope you are feeling ok after the section, remember to take it easy (I got off vacuuming for 12 weeks, lucky me!)
Can't wait for a picture x


----------



## KileyJean

CONGRATULATIONS Stacey!! So glad to hear everything is okay with both of you. I have been thinking of you. Our babies are about the same size. Mine was 6lbs 13.5oz. Sorry to hear it had to end in csection but so glad baby is healthy and fine. Take the time to heal! 

P.S. I love her name!


----------



## elliecain

Stacey, congratulations!


----------



## KileyJean

P.s. Mdc - I promise not to leave you guys! I am still praying you all get your little miracles!


----------



## Scarlett2

Huge congrats Stacey! Welcome to the world Regan. Xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

congratulations, stacey and welcome to the world, little Regan!!


----------



## Tui

Just popped in to say hello, and congratulations to stacey and kileyjean xx

I've not read back that far so not sure where everyone else is pregnancy/birth wise.

Hope everone is well.


----------



## sugargully

Congrats Kiley and Stacey! You both have amazing birth stories!


----------



## KileyJean

Tui!! Great to hear from you! How are you doing? I see your little miracle will be here soon!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

tui - so glad you popped in!!! not long now for your little one, how exciting. Still surreal?


----------



## Tui

KileyJean said:


> Tui!! Great to hear from you! How are you doing? I see your little miracle will be here soon!!




Wish2BMom said:


> tui - so glad you popped in!!! not long now for your little one, how exciting. Still surreal?

Hi girls. I'm really good here, thanks. Not long to go now, which is quite scary. I don't think it will sink in till he is here to be honest. 

My journal link is at the top of my signature if anyone wants to pop in. I'm taking due date guesses at the moment for a bit of fun. There are bump shots and stuff on the front page.

Take care girls x


----------



## Scarlett2

Hello. Thought I would pop on here and say hello. I'm not sure whether anybody is left. I'm doing ok. Pretty exhausted and emotional. Hubbie is away all next week, plus I'm back to work after the half term break tomorrow to a particularly stressful week. Sometimes I just feel as though February can't come soon enough. (Maternity leave time!) On the plus side I enjoyed spending time with my two lovely boys who are so delightful at the moment. (So much so that I'm wondering if their behaviour and my maternal-ness (?!!!?) are somehow linked to my pregnancy. Anyway, I hope everybody is doing well.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi scarlett! I'm sorry if you're feeling a little left behind :(

we're trying as hard as we can to get on this thread!! haha

20 weeks! you're halfway there! how are you feeling?


----------



## Mdc

Holy moly, almost half way Scarlett! It seems like it was just yesterday you joined this thread. Forgive me if you posted this earlier, but do you know what you are having?

We are all hoping for a slew of BFP over the next couple of months so we can get this thread hopping again!


----------



## StaceyM

I don't want you to feel abandoned Scarlett. That's kind of how I felt on my previous thread... Kiley and I were the last two left after everyone had their babies :( I will try to keep updating here as often as my tiny ball of 'wah' lets me do so. She is fussy these days - having some indigestion. My husband is home for another week so I still have some help.


----------



## Scarlett2

I just popped on here to read a few threads and ended up in tears when I read this. (It might be the hormones a tiny bit..) I can't believe you guys came on here to encourage me along. Thank you so much. I know you are all busy with your little ones or ttcing :winkwink:. I feel very lucky that people care on here and find the time - it really means a lot. :hugs:

Ps Mdc - we are team yellow!


----------



## Wish2BMom

:hugs:
we ain't goin' anywhere!


----------



## Heidipie77

Hello, I'm still lurking about too! 
Half way already Scarlett! Everything goes by so fast, Joe will be 4 months on Saturday!
I have been trying to change my avatar but bnb won't work for me &#128542;


----------



## elliecain

I'm still lurking and reading here... Just waiting until I'm a real graduate again! Love to you all xxx


----------



## Scarlett2

Hi everyone. Just came on here to ask for good thoughts, wishes and prayers. The work situation I described a few weeks ago hasn't improved and I have a difficult day coming up. I can't go into too much detail on here. On the plus side my hubbie is amazing! So supportive - he is in Arizona on business for a week and has just said everything on the phone that I needed to hear.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi I'm still here too :) been so blinking busy the last two weeks haven't had the chance to post ! I'm 21 weeks today:) anatomy s an on Friday . Can't quite believe its gone so fast already !!! In my mind I'm still WTT !!! It will be a big shock when any does arrive lol.... 

Ill keep posting regularly too :) my love to all xxxxx


----------



## StaceyM

Scarlett - Don't forget to advocate for yourself. You have rights. If you lose a job or promotion due to pregnancy (or if they create difficulties for you), that is illegal, and becomes a labour dispute. I'm not sure how it works in the UK, but here I would call my teachers' union and ask for a union representative to be present at the meeting that you are having with administration. This generally ensures that you have someone to defend your interests during the meeting. The rep will be less emotionally invested and more objective. At the very least, you should call and speak to someone about the situation to see what your options are. Good luck. :hugs:

Good luck to everyone else on the TTC boards! :thumbup:


----------



## Wish2BMom

scarlett - ugh, I really hope that you can get some sort of release from this situation you're in. I fully agree with Stacey - maybe contact HR to see what you can do about things? unless they are part of the problem, of course. Good luck to you.


----------



## Scarlett2

Hi everyone. I thought I'd come in and update you. I had my 20 week scan today (although I was actually 21 weeks as it was delayed as hubbie was away last week on business). All was well. We stayed team yellow, although interestingly the sonographer didn't actually ask whether we wanted to find out. Baby is smaller at the moment than my last two and also has a small head! (The last two had heads above the 90th centile) so surely that's a good thing. Hubbie thinks he saw 'boy bits' but I don't honestly know how he could have done as we had the head sonographer and he was sooooo efficient that he was whizzing round all over the place. It was difficult to tell what was cord, what was legs and what was arms etc! Anyway, baby placenta is in the right place and all else is great. X:thumbup:


----------



## Wish2BMom

that's awesome news, Scarlett!!!

how's the work sitch going?


----------



## Scarlett2

Wish2BMom said:


> that's awesome news, Scarlett!!!
> 
> how's the work sitch going?

Slightly better although not ideal. There isn't really HR in a school though so the only thing to do is to try to work it out with the Headteacher(principal) who is the only person above me as I am the deputy... (Vice principal).


----------



## Wish2BMom

gotcha - well I'm glad things are at least going in the right direction!!


----------



## Mdc

Congrats on the awesome scan!


----------



## StaceyM

Congrats on the scan. My baby was born in the 10th-20th percentile and is very healthy, so a little smaller than 90th is probably ok :D Although it makes me wish I hadn't needed a c section. She would have been a breeze to push out :) Good luck at work. Are there no unions for teachers in the UK?


----------



## Left wonderin

Super news about your scan :)


----------



## KileyJean

Good news about your scan Scarlett! My baby measured average to a little above average percentile throughout my entire pregnancy but came two weeks early and is now a little peanut but is totally healthy. She is 4 weeks old today but still in newborn size diapers and her newborn clothes now fit her perfectly. And her 0-3 months clothes are finally fitting her better and she doesn't look like she is drowning in them lol! 

Sorry I haven't been around much. Been busy nursing, burping, changing diapers, and trying to catch up on sleep during my free time. Caring for a newborn is definitely tough! But I'm loving every minute!


----------



## Scarlett2

Hi everyone. I can't believe I am 22 weeks tomorrow. Just chilling in front of an open fire in the living room with a chilled glass of non-alcoholic wine. (No it's not the same, but it tastes ok and I needed a treat). I am also getting very excited about Christmas... Hope everyone else is ok. X


----------



## StaceyM

Good to hear from you Kiley! Regan also still only fits newborn clothes and diapers (although we use cloth so she probably won't be out of newborn size diapers for another month at least). The 1 month/10 lb and 0-3 month clothing doesn't fit at all. We've not wanted to buy more clothing so we've had pretty limited outfit choices this month :) Ah well... I really wish she'd grow though. I keep feeling like I'm going to break her!

I want a drink too Scarlett! I can't seem to work one in around the feedings... Regan can be a little unpredictable still about when she wants to eat.


----------



## Mdc

Scarlett, yeah 22 weeks. Seems like it is flying by...to me at least :winkwink: Enjoy your treat! I am getting so excited for Christmas also...although I try to make myself avoid it until after the states have their turkey day to keep hubby's sanity. Ha!


----------



## Scarlett2

Morning! It's 5.19am here. I have officially hit the 'baby kicking me awake' stage... But seriously, I couldn't sleep so I figured I may as well get up and do some work. My work situation is bearable, which is definitely a step up from a month ago when I was crying every day driving in. I have decided though to go on maternity leave at 34 weeks (actually that week is a school holiday so officially it's 35 weeks) which is way earlier than the 38 weeks I did with my second pregnancy - which was a mistake. (I was knackered, it was Christmas, and then he came a week early anyway.. No time for prep!) 

On other news I have a midwife appointment on Friday and baby is kicking away, which is encouraging. 

I hope everyone is ok. Stacey and Kiley - I hope little ones are still being adorable!

Left - how are you getting on?


----------



## Scarlett2

Hi everyone. Hope you are all ok. My midwife appointment today went ok - heartbeat fine, my blood pressure and urine fine. The only thing is that she looked over my scan pics and is a bit worried that the baby's head is on such a low percentile compared with all the other measurements. She said it wasn't really anything to worry about, just that she thought they should double check that the baby is growing ok with another scan later on. It's making me a bit anxious to be honest. On the plus side it looks like I'll get another scan and I'm also now going to see the consultant in December...


----------



## Wish2BMom

Glad everything looked good Scatlett! I hope the next scan just shows that the baby was in a weird position last time or something. I'd be anxious too, I'm sure. Please keep us posted!


----------



## Heidipie77

Hi ladies!

Good to hear the scan went well Scarlett, I'm sure there's nothing to worry about with the head measurement but glad you'll be getting an extra check on it. Remind me are you team yellow for this baby? You will be glad to finish early being a teacher, you must work so hard. I work for the nhs and took 6 weeks annual leave before my due date and enjoyed every day didn't get bored at all!

Btw our graduation thread got moved to the baby and parenting section in the lounge area. Just realised a couple of you haven't posted there for a bit and the move occurred to me.
Who else is pregnant now in this group? I remember a couple of ladies had losses a while back (sorry to hear, hugs) and did everyone else have their lo's?


----------



## Scarlett2

Hello! Not sure if anyone else is out there!! 

All ok this end. I can't wait for the Christmas holidays to start as I am knackered. Nothing baby related to report really other than me feeling absolutely exhausted. I have a bunch of maternity appointments Christmas week, including my glucose tolerance test and consultant appointment through. Yesterday my husband and sister took the kids ice-skating, which I sort of missed because usually I'd go too. It was fun to watch and take photos though. Hope you are all well. X


----------



## StaceyM

I'm here...just grumpy. I think I just got my period. Ugh. Seriously!? :growlmad:


----------



## Left wonderin

I'm here too ... And knackered too lol.... . Had glucose testing this week all was good :) 
Have two more appoint,nets before Christmas . Can't wait for the break !!!!


----------



## Scarlett2

Stacey - oh nooooooooo! 

With my first I got 3 months off (which at the time was VERY early compared with other friends), with my second it was only just over a month. I felt like I was leaking EVERYWHERE! (Sorry, tmi) I really really feel for you. 

Yay Left on the GTT - I've got my fingers crossed that you get a chance to relax and be less knackered. Do the same for me!!


----------



## StaceyM

My baby currently has her thumbs stuck between her first and second fingers on both hands. She is crossing her fingers for both of you!!


----------



## jessiecat

Hey guys!
It's been so long since ive been on that I FORGOT MY PASSWORD! haha!
Omg. I finally posted my labor experience (yes, 4 months later)

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/birth-stories-announcements/2360653-vacuum-delivery-after-20-hour-labor.html

I have to go and pump right now but Im going to catch up and write more soon. Heidi messaged me about the new thread in the baby and parenting section. I can't find it. Is everyone still posting here?


----------



## StaceyM

We are here:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/parenting-groups/2346665-ttc-over-38-phase-3-baby-buddies.html

Go to the lounge area, then groups and discussions, then children and parenting, and you will see 'baby buddies' which is us.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Jessie!! :wave:


----------



## KileyJean

Hello ladies! Long time no talk!! I have to say, being a mom to an infant is tough! But, I love every minute of it! I haven't been on in so long that I don't even know where to start! Ireland is 8 weeks old as of Sunday. At her appointment last week she weighed 9lbs 1.5oz and 21.5 inches long. She is small but her doc is not worried since she is hitting all of her milestones and I was pretty tiny as a baby (at 12 mos I was 17lbs 24 inches). She is smiling all the time now! :) Up until recently we have been battling reflux. Doc put her on Zantac and she is doing much better now. Evenings seemed to bother her the most but now it's just the normal crying instead of all night crying. Because of this I feel we are behind on tummy time since I have to keep her upright all the time or on wedges. So now we attempt tummy time after she wakes up from naps and before she eats. She does have pretty good head control despite all that though. 

Breastfeeding is going well. I go back to work in about 3.5 weeks so I'm hoping my body can keep up with the pump and produce enough for her. I will be pumping three times per day while at work. 12 weeks is NOT enough for maternity leave!! I'm so jealous of all you Canadians!!

Good to hear all the baby baking is going well. Was hoping to see some new members in the group! 

Once I am back at work, I'll be able to post more. Hope everyone has a great Christmas!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 70.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Dandi

She's beautiful!!! Those eyes. And I see you're already sharing your love of cats with her, lol.


----------



## KileyJean

Thanks Dandi! I just looked at your spoiler signature... CONGRATS!! Praying for a sticky bean!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

love the update, kiley!! she's so adorable, I love how she's a little peanut! 12 weeks is definitely not enough (I presume) - my old company just bumped up their maternity leave to 16 weeks and paternity to 4 weeks! That, alone, makes me think of trying to get back in there. HAHA!


----------



## Scarlett2

Hi Kiley - she is so so so beautiful! 

Dandi - congrats! 

I had today off work - so exhausted. 

Xx


----------



## KileyJean

Thanks wish! 16 weeks would be much better! Babies lack the ability to self soothe until the age of 4 months. For that reason I'm going to feel awful dropping her off at daycare! :( Hopefully they can give her lots of attention!


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh I'm sure her bum won't hit the ground all day from everyone wanting to snuggle her!!


----------



## Mdc

Kiley, she is just beautiful. Sorry about the reflux my sis's daughter had the same thing and it is so hard. She had little tummy time too, but once she grew up a little the reflux disminshed quite a bit. Really I cannot believe she is 8 weeks and wahhhhh....work already. I agree it will be tough but she will just get extra snuggles when you pick her up.


----------



## sugargully

Kiley, Ireland's gorgeous! I love her little pants.


----------



## KileyJean

Thanks Mdc! And yes. Reflux babies are tough. I am sometimes jealous of the moms who can just put their baby down right awa after eating. And not worrying about them spitting up when ever they do a diaper change. (I even put a wedge under her changing pad). But, this just means I get more cuddle time with her and an excuse as to why house work doesn't get done! I've been checking occasionally to see if you have gotten your bfp yet! Good luck on your IUI! 

And thanks Sugar! They are leg warmers :) She has a million of them along with baby headbands. :) How are you feeling?


----------



## sugargully

Oh I love leg warmers. I see them on cloth diaper sites and they're on my wish list. I'm feeling pretty good. The RL pain has calmed down a lot. I've gotten over my first ever UTI and morning sickness only shows up when my tummy is too empty. 

I'm going to add a wedge to my registry. It seems like a useful piece of gear for little ones. If my little one is anything like me and my mom he/she will probably have reflux too. It seems to run in our family.


----------



## KileyJean

Glad the RL pain has calmed down for you. And I was the same way, nauseous when my stomach got too empty. Sorry about the UTI!! I never got those, but I did get yeast infections. 

And yes, be prepared for reflux! I guess it's more common than you would think. I have wedges every where. Changing pad, play mat in the living room. In her crib. Although she is not sleeping in her crib yet. She sleeps in the Rock N Play sleeper next to our bed. Definitely register for one of those! It is slightly inclined so it's perfect for reflux babies. I got the automatic one that rocks by itself. Definitely a lifesaver. And for bouncers, I recommend the Babybjorn bouncer. You can adjust it to sit baby up so she is more upright. Great for after she eats. She hated her other bouncer because it laid back too far. And for wedges, I got a crib size one, and two smaller ones made by Boppy. It is actually marketed as a pregnancy wedge that I bought, but thought it was uncomfortable and never used it. Then her doc told me to keep her at an incline and I remembered I had that. Ireland loves it! And it's perfect size for under the changing pad and on the activity play mat. Also register for Halo Swaddle Sacks. Another lifesaver! I can't swaddle with a regular blanket to save my life!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I've heard those Rock 'n' Plays are God's gift to moms. Babies prefer them so much over anything else to sleep in.

keep the info coming, Kiley! learning so much that can hopefully be applied (well, not that I wish reflux on my baby!)

a good friend of mine's first daughter had reflux and she said her cry was just so awful b/c of the pain she was in. :cry: you have to feel so helpless, so I'm sure getting that Zantac for her was such a relief for you both.


----------



## Dandi

Seriously, I'm jotting down notes on these baby gear suggestions! Such good info!

Reflux babies are so pitiful! You can just see how uncomfortable they are in their little faces. I'm so glad Ireland is doing better with the meds.


----------



## sugargully

I saw the pregnancy wedge at BuyBuy Baby. It does look like a nice portable size.


----------



## Scarlett2

Merry merry Christmas everyone! Have a lovely day with friends and family. Xx


----------



## Tui

Merry Xmas everyone. Hope you are all well xx


----------



## Dandi

I know there's not much going on over here these days (I expect a massive new wave of bump buddies soon!), but I'm jumping in with my first post so I can keep my girls from phase 1 updated!

I'll be 11 weeks tomorrow and it still feels unreal to me that I'm pregnant. A run down of what's happened so far... At 9 weeks, I had an ultrasound check up with my RE and everything looked good. The baby had grown sufficiently and the heartbeat went from 121 at 7 weeks to 168 at 9 weeks. I was released to my referring OB. The only problem was that my referring gyno (a relatively new one locally that I just started seeing a few months before the RE became by main squeeze) doesn't see OB patients. Her practice wanted me to see a new doctor I'd never met, who just passed her boards last year. Not that she wouldn't be perfectly well qualified, but I wasn't on board with that. 

So through a lovely turn of events, I'm back with my doctor of over a decade back in my home town. It's an hour+ drive each way, but it's totally worth it. He's done all of my surgeries in the past and I have full confidence in him. At my first check up with him at 10 weeks, he said that my uterus is measuring larger than it should be. Unfortunately, that means I have another fibroid. Ugh! I knew it was a possibility, especially with all of the fertility meds. At my ultrasound right before my IUI, the RE said she thought she saw something and had I not gotten pregnant I was going to have to have a saline test to see what it was. I guess it really was something. Nothing to do now but watch it and see if it grows so large as to interfere with baby's growth. He said removing it during pregnancy would most certainly lead to me losing the baby and most likely losing my uterus, so now we just wait. Other than that, things are looking good though!

I had nausea from about week 6-9, with just a few days of it being really bad, but that's settled down. Heartburn is a constant. I'm no longer a stranger to food aversions or food cravings, but they haven't been terrible. I'm tired all the time. I have serious shortness of breathe, but my doctor said it's normal with the progesterone. I'm still on a supplement for a few more days and the shortness of breathe started right about the time that my body would have started making it on it's own, so I'm hoping that gets better once I stop the supplements. I've had no spotting, so I'm very relieved of that and hope that it's a great sign. I have had some cramping, but nothing consistent and never painful. I'm hoping it's just stretching cramps. I have a general feeling of "blah', but overall, I can't really complain. It's not as bad as I expected in some ways and it's just not at all what I expected in others. 

Next up is the screening for chromosomal abnormalities. My appt is in two weeks and I'm terrified. Not so much about the results, but I have a fear that when they do the NT ultrasound, there won't be a heartbeat anymore. Of course, there is some worry associated with the results, but DH and I have talked and have a pretty clear agreement of the fine line between what we feel we could handle and what we wouldn't want to subject a child to. It's become very clear to me recently that the worrying truly never stops, there's always another hurdle. We're just taking it one day at a time and that seems to be working. And honestly, I think it helps that I don't really think about being pregnant. Not in a bad way, I think about it every day obviously, but I'm not obsessing about it. And that's helping me not obsess about all that could still go wrong. If I can just make it through the next few weeks, I think I'll finally exhale and be able to start planning things and getting excited. In the meantime, I'm going to be searching for a black market ultrasound machine that I use at home every few days for reassurance. (kidding, a little!)


----------



## Scarlett2

Hello! I'm here (pretty much on my own) and it's lovely to have some company. Huge congrats and I will have everything crossed for you over the next few weeks that everything goes well. Good luck with your screening too. I totally agree that the worrying never stops. Here I am at 29 weeks worrying about my growth scan next Tuesday that they will find something wrong! I'm glad you're not feeling too sick and that your doctor situation is sorted. It's nice to be back with your old doctor. I've got a great midwife and I'm so relieved. When the time comes will you find out the sex do you think?


----------



## Dandi

Absolutely! I'm a planner and don't like surprises. I'm not sure if we're going to tell everyone else though. Did you find out or are you being surprised?


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi I thought I was on my own too !!! Lol hi dani lovely to see you here :) your so right the worrying never stops just changes ..... Even when they get here . I think worrying is your first REAL job as a mum ;) 

I don't think I really drew breath until after my anatomy scan with both pregnancies and even after that it all became about worrying about too little or too much movment ! Never ends .....at the moment this LO feels jammed under my ribs and feel Sile she gonna kick through my belly any second now !!! 

Iwill promise to post more regularly here :)


----------



## Scarlett2

No we haven't found out! Blissful ignorance. I know I will love it regardless when it comes out, but we would like a girl. (DH especially wants a girl). This is definitely our last so I wanted a surprise. That sounds weird doesn't it? My baby is currently transverse - gah. It needs to move.

Left - how far along are you now?


----------



## elliecain

It's great to read your progress Dandi! 11 weeks already! xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

I'm 30 weeks today, baby was head down two weeks ago but god only knows now . She does some moving in there !!! Feels like all of her is right in my ribs !!!!!! And yes She is a little pink !


----------



## Scarlett2

Left wonderin said:


> I'm 30 weeks today, baby was head down two weeks ago but god only knows now . She does some moving in there !!! Feels like all of her is right in my ribs !!!!!! And yes She is a little pink !

There's only 6 days between us. How did I not realise that?!?


----------



## sugargully

Hi ladies, I think I've posted on here before but pregnancy brain is stopping me from remembering. Glad to hear you are all doing well. 

Wow Dandi It's good to hear your doing well. 

Scarlett2 we don't know each other but we'll have plenty of time to make acquaintance between now and in the stage 3 buddies thread. You and Left have to fill us in in what you're doing to prepare in 3rd tri. 

I'll post more later. My thumb's getting tired!


----------



## Star2011

Its good to hear about how our ladies are doing. 

I will be checking on here to see your progress. It gives us hope reading how you are all doing. Makes me feel that i will see be doing the same. 

All the best with everything.


----------



## Wish2BMom

<3 <3 <3

love that this is picking up again!! dandi - thank you for posting all of your details. I can't really believe it's already been 11 weeks!! I feel like we just celebrated your BFP!


----------



## Left wonderin

Ok decided to do daily post here :) the exciting news is I got a new car today. Not brand new but new to me .) very happy with it :) bump is getting big but was told today by waitress in the coffee shop I'm very neat ! I don't think so ..... Have piled on the pounds ... I don't care though , ill deals it after baby gets here . 

Thinking of names still .. Oh likes Kate now ... I'm still not sure .... Its in the running but mmm we will see . Baby is moving alot . Movments have changed in nature from kicks to sweeping movments . Definetly feeling like an alien in there !!! I love it but making me feel at little nauceous at times !! Only 8 weeks to go for me . Have to think about getting hospital bag sorted , baby clothes sorted and take down pram , car seat ect ..... Also have to clear out and paint the spare room .... Soo much to do ....... Weekends will be busy :) 

In general feeling well thank god and still sleeping well . I so hope I don't get pregnancy insomnia this time ... It was awful .


----------



## Wish2BMom

love it, left! I think this is the most descriptive update you've given the whole time! ;) I know you've just been holding your breath for most of it, but she's almost here!! YIPPEE!!
I love the name Kate for a little Irish lass. :)


----------



## Mdc

So exciting to see all the updates on this thread!

Scarlett, good luck with the scan. 

Sugar, cannot believe you are so far along already, but I am sure for you it seems like it has taken forever. 

Dandi, happy belated 11 weeks! Sorry about the fibroid as I am sure that you are concerned, but hang in there as it seems like the baby is growing just fine. I am sure the chromosomal test will be perfect...remember the odds are if your favor. Scary as hell I know, and I will be a wreck when my time comes for that test. 

Left, omg, only 8 weeks! I love the update! So excited to hear about all the movements. Keep the check ins coming!

Here is to one hell of a 2016 to everyone those already very well preggo and to those of us on our way!


----------



## Dandi

Can I ask opinions here on maternity underwear? Not that I'm in need yet, but I'm trying to think positively. I've heard some people say that you really don't need them and they're a waste and I've heard others say they are the best things ever and totally worth it for the comfort. Yay or nay?


----------



## Scarlett2

Dandi said:


> Can I ask opinions here on maternity underwear? Not that I'm in need yet, but I'm trying to think positively. I've heard some people say that you really don't need them and they're a waste and I've heard others say they are the best things ever and totally worth it for the comfort. Yay or nay?

By underwear do you mean bra? Knickers? Tights? 

I was still wearing underwired bras until yesterday because I am a 32GG on a normal day.. Wearing a non-underwired bra is a nightmare. Yesterday I finally relented and bought some nursing bras and have started wearing them. I have also started wearing maternity tights to work because I personally find normal tights REALLY uncomfortable...


----------



## Dandi

I was referring to "knickers", but that info on the bras is very helpful too! I hadn't even though about having to transition to no underwire.


----------



## Scarlett2

Dandi said:


> I was referring to "knickers", but that info on the bras is very helpful too! I hadn't even though about having to transition to no underwire.

Ha ha! What do you call "knickers" in the USA? I have kept going with my normal ones, although they are not very comfortable. Apparently you are supposed to stop the underwire to aid milk production...


----------



## Left wonderin

I invested in some " cheap comfy granny knickers two sizes bigger which covered most of my bump !! Couldn't stand the feeling of the others around the end of my bump . Not very sexy AT ALL but I don't care ... Comfort is EVERYHTING right now 

I still wear some underwire bras the worn comfy ones but have some non underwire ones too . Maternity tights are a Must '


----------



## Wish2BMom

this is the funniest helpful conversation I've read in a long time! :haha:


----------



## Dandi

Lol! I mean if you can't ask the "real", basic questions here, where can you, right?!


----------



## KileyJean

Dandi said:


> Can I ask opinions here on maternity underwear? Not that I'm in need yet, but I'm trying to think positively. I've heard some people say that you really don't need them and they're a waste and I've heard others say they are the best things ever and totally worth it for the comfort. Yay or nay?

Victoria's Secret Lacie Thongs all the way! I got one size up from my normal. I hate undies cutting in and creating bumps! They are very stretchy and comfy and they still make you feel pretty!! Don't waste your money on maternity "knickers"! ;)


----------



## Left wonderin

Kiley ???? Really ???? I don't think I cou L&D bear it right now !!!


----------



## KileyJean

Seriously! Just get them big enough so they just lay on top of your skin without cutting in. They go right under the belly and don't cut in there either. But, I'm used to thongs pre pregnancy so if you never wear thongs they may not be for you. I hate "full butt" underwear.


----------



## Left wonderin

I wear thongs from time to time too but can't imagine in pregnancy ...


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh definitely, dandi! this is exactly the only place I'd want to ask these questions!


----------



## StaceyM

I bought three packs of maternity underwear and never looked back. They are the best thing ever. Honestly, I am more of a hiphugger/boy short girl anyway, so it wasn't that much of a stretch. I bought pretty colours and patterns. I think they looked sexy on with the preggo belly!


----------



## Scarlett2

I've also now bought granny pants! I have no idea how you are managing in thongs - I am so in awe! 

In other news I had a scan today and the head measured absolutely fine, they have no idea why it seemed so much smaller than the rest of the baby last time. However, baby was huge! 4lb already! The consultant did say that it was usual for the scan measurements to be a bit inaccurate with a breech baby as they are more tricky to scan accurately due to the position??!? Not sure whether she was just trying to make me feel better. Oh - and the baby is breech. They will scan me in a few weeks if it doesn't turn. 

Oh and I ended up signed off work for a week with antenatal depression. To be honest I really think it is actually to do with work stress rather than pregnancy though, although pregnancy might be making me feel a bit more emotional. I managed to get a lot of sleep yesterday which is making me feel a bit better. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## Dandi

I'm glad the measurements were more reassuring this time Scarlett! I hope baby decides to turn on his/her own soon.

I'm so sorry about the work stress, but I absolutely understand. I'm glad you were able to take some time to try to regain some calm and get some rest. My work situation is terrible right now. It's always been a stressful job, but major problems were discovered in December and it has made every day since then the most stressful of my entire career. I'm trying to just leave all the stress at the office at the end of the day and remind myself that this job isn't the most important thing (except the paycheck kind of is one of the more important things, lol). I've even found myself wishing to be put on bedrest soon so I can have an escape. Of course I don't really want that because I want everything to go smoothly and my baby to be healthy, but I think that's a sad situation for me to want bedrest over my job. I wish we had paid maternity leave laws in the US because I would definitely be looking to change jobs immediately. Unfortunately, changing jobs at this point would mean losing my short term disability maternity leave options, so that's impossible. I must stick it out and find a way to survive through July. Sorry for my rant, I'm losing my mind over work these days and needed to get it out!

I bought some maternity knickers that were on sale at Motherhood maternity so that I could try them out without spending much. They are the fold over kind so you can wear them low or pull them up over your bump later. They're a bit too big for now, but I tried them on and I'm in heaven! I can't wait to wear them! I may never go back.


----------



## Left wonderin

Dandi be warned ... Afterwards it is hard to go back lol...... 
Had appointment today. Baby head down ( good girl) she should stay that way now . All looking good bp normal , amniotic fluid good , urine good :) little miss is all squished over on the right hand of my belly arms and legs ! No wonder I can't lean on that side !!! Getting excited to meet her now :)


----------



## Scarlett2

Left wonderin said:


> Dandi be warned ... Afterwards it is hard to go back lol......
> Had appointment today. Baby head down ( good girl) she should stay that way now . All looking good bp normal , amniotic fluid good , urine good :) little miss is all squished over on the right hand of my belly arms and legs ! No wonder I can't lean on that side !!! Getting excited to meet her now :)

That's great! Fingers crossed she plays ball and gives you a nice straightforward labour!


----------



## Wish2BMom

ahhhh!! I just got so excited for you, left!!


----------



## Mdc

Scarlett, glad things are going well with your LO!

Dandi, sorry about the work stress, but it sounds like you are doing the best you can and are taking care of yourself and your LO! And yeah knickers! 

Kiley, not that I have been preggo enough yet to get pregnancy knickers (but I fully expect to soon), but I am totally filing your tidbit away because I cannot stand 'full butt' panties either :haha:

Left, so exciting that she is getting ready. Eek!

Hi sugar and everyone else. 

Tick tock....waiting for some great new members to join the thread. Seems like quite a few good possibilities in the next couple of months!


----------



## Scarlett2

Hi everyone. 

Dandi - I meant to write the other day and say thank you for your comments about work and stress, I'm not sure everyone understands. (I haven't even told my mother that I've been off this week, she's about as sympathetic as a robot.) 

Left - how are things? 

So I've got an interesting weekend coming up. It's my birthday on Sunday. DH is a great husband and father, but he is really disorganised and never plans or organises anything. (So no real hopes for any meal out or present) plus I have to go back to work on Monday, which I'm absolutely dreading. All in all it's going to be pretty crappy. Oh and I'm really emotional anyway so I just want to cry. Rant over!


----------



## elliecain

Happy birthday! I sorry things have been so tough for you. I had the last week before Christmas off because I was so stressed with the whole TTC thing. It's hard for other people to understand stress and depression. It's a very individual thing. I couldn't do anything without bursting into tears. Most staff were understanding but my SLMT link person was not.
I hope you have a nice day on Sunday xxx


----------



## Scarlett2

elliecain said:


> Happy birthday! I sorry things have been so tough for you. I had the last week before Christmas off because I was so stressed with the whole TTC thing. It's hard for other people to understand stress and depression. It's a very individual thing. I couldn't do anything without bursting into tears. Most staff were understanding but my SLMT link person was not.
> I hope you have a nice day on Sunday xxx

Thanks Ellie. I could get signed off for another week but I think it will just make it even harder to go back. I know you get the whole teacher/stress thing. Glad your appointment went well BTW! X


----------



## Scarlett2

Just a quick update. How are things with everyone? I had a nice birthday only overshadowed by having to return to work on Monday. I lasted 5 hours then had to leave. I feel so stressed, my proctitis (IBD) is back, I was confronted with a horrible situation only an hour after I walked back into the building and couldn't cope. I have a drs appointment at 10am so keep fingers crossed. I know I just need to try to focus on the baby and not worry about work but it's so difficult. Sorry to be so negative.


----------



## Wish2BMom

aw Scarlett - I'm glad you had a good bday (happy bday, by the way!) but that really sucks about work. I wish there was a way for you to just take off the rest of the time until baby comes and get a new job afterwards. I hope the skies clear for you soon - some things just are not as important as people make them out to be, which is the stress of it all. 
Like I work at a software company and we have this HUGE deadline at the end of Feb for a client to go live - people are acting like it's life or death. It's stressful and we need to do our job, yes, but it's not worth yelling at each other and burning bridges. We're not curing cancer, people!!


----------



## Mdc

Happy belated birthday Scarlett! Sorry you had such a crappy day at work, and I hope you feel better soon. As wish said hopefully clearer skies ahead.


----------



## Dandi

My NT scan went great today! I was so relieved to see the heart still beating and the baby moving like crazy. At one point he/she did a full on tantrum flail, kicking legs out and throwing its head back. It was the most amazing thing. My nt measurement was normal, so that's a good sign, but I won't have the dna test results back for 10 days. The nurse practitioner seemed optimistic though, so I'm going to be positive as well. I feel such relief that this baby may actually be coming for real, lol! I got pictures of the baby waving and sticking its tongue out. By far the best day yet of this pregnancy!


----------



## elliecain

Great news Dandi! Can we see the pics? xxx


----------



## Dandi

I tried to do it as a spoiler, but it wouldn't work. I've attached them as images, lets see if they show up.
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender(1).jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 10









FullSizeRender.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Wish2BMom

IN-CREDIBLE, Dandi!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!
I love the one with the tongue sticking out - little stinker!!


----------



## elliecain

So amazing! I'm sure you only just got your bfp... How is it a proper baby already?!?!?! Great stuff xx


----------



## Dandi

That's exactly how I feel! I still can't believe this is happening and there's a thing inside me with a hand and a tongue, lol. I think it helped to get my bfp right before the holidays began, so most of the first trimester just zoomed right by. 13 weeks tomorrow! One more week until 2nd tri! I know there is still so much that could go wrong, but today is a great day!


----------



## Left wonderin

Dani :) how amazing :) so happy for you . This is your take home baby :) start believing it girl .... Its real lol...... One week to the exiting tri ... Energy come back , start to get a noticeable bump and best of all feeling baby squirm and make their presence known :) 

Delighted for you xxxxxx


----------



## Mdc

Dandi!!!!! That is such wonderful news, and I can only imagine how amazing this must be for you. I can even feel your excitement in reading your post. I love the baby was so active. Long trying road, but I agree with Left that this IS your take home baby. So I think you said but....you are finding out the sex right?


----------



## Left wonderin

OMG this baby is seriously tap dancing on my bladder !!!!!!!!


----------



## Dandi

A dancer! Haha! :)


----------



## Scarlett2

Dandi - lovely cute scan pics! So glad all is well. 

Left - hope your 'bladder issues' have improved. I get a couple of serious whacks each day in the bladder which feel soooooo weird.


----------



## Heidipie77

Hi Ladies, popping in from the Phase 3 thread!

Congrats to you Dandi! and hi to all the other pregnant ladies:wave:

On the subject of comfy knickers.............
I got some short style ones in a size bigger than usual which had a comfy lace band across the front about 3 inches high which always sat nice and soft below my bump (from Matalan, UK girls). I never wore tights as I prefer leggings with dresses and the maternity ones were brilliant, so comfy yet supportive.

Not long now for you Left and Scarlett! exciting times!!

Afm - Joe is 28 weeks already and really enjoying his food at the moment, so much so he gained 1 lb 10 oz in 4 weeks!


----------



## Star2011

Dandi i am glad your scan went well. Great scan pictures. I cant believe you are already 13 weeks! Time flies.


----------



## Mdc

Left, hope your bladder has recovered!

Hi to everyone else out there!


----------



## Dandi

Updating over here to answer a question from Wish. How do I feel going into the second trimester? Fat. Fat and disgusting. I'm not complaining, just keeping it 100% real here. I haven't gained any weight, but things have shifted I guess and the bloat is serious, so I just feel like I've gained 50 lbs and that everyone is staring at me. I'm hoping this is just a phase and I won't feel so gross once I get a proper baby bump going. 

Two more days until 2nd trimester and I can't believe it. It seems to have gone by so fast. I should get my genetic screening results back on Friday, my birthday! I'm really hoping for some birthday luck that all is just fine. I'm dying to find out the gender Friday too. I keep going back and forth. All old wives tales and silly gender predictor methods point to boy, but I just have a feeling its a girl for some reason (maybe bc my mom's family is 5 generations of all girls). Perfectly ecstatic about either, but dying to know!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hahaha thank you for answering so honestly! I've heard that's the case right around the time folks start announcing. Speaking of - who have you told so far? Do you know how you'll announce to others?
I'll say happy birthday later ;)


----------



## Dandi

We've told our immediate families, a few best friends, and I've told some aunts and cousins that I'm very close with, and both of our bosses. My mom spilled the beans to another aunt who I didn't want to tell yet and that aunt called to tell another aunt. Luckily, it was a close aunt that I had already told, but there's no telling who else she has told now. My mom just couldn't contain herself because my aunt was bragging about my little 20-something, unmarried, still living at home cousin being due two weeks after me (she's already to announced to the public via Facebook of course). We are thinking of making it public knowledge around 16 weeks. I may just do a social media announcement with some chalkboard art and the little pair of red sneakers I impulsively bought during my first pregnancy last year. I don't think I'll really announce at work, I'll just let ppl realize when it's obvious.

I'm assuming your at you're appt picking up Ace right now! Sending luck and hugs your way!


----------



## Left wonderin

Dani its so great to see you start to get excited and enjoy your pregnancy :) this tri is the tri with all the fun stuff ;) the bump arrives .... Feeling movments ..... Finding out the gender :) SHOPPING !!! 

I am feeling seriously like a whale now !!! No joke ..... I'm like a baby elephant turning over in the bed and hauling myself in and out of chairs ... Very attractive really !!!!! My body also must be gearing up .. Boobs start leaking earlier !! Eeek ...... She better not come early I've NOTHING prepared yet and oh would be useless at going out shopping and packing . I'm off out Wednesday to buy stuff for hospital bag and some babygrows and vests . At least ill have stuff he can grab and put in a bag lol.....


----------



## Dandi

Left, I hope that sweet girl doesn't come before you're ready! Have you decided on a name yet?

I got my genetic results back and all looks good. One test shows the chance of Downs Syndrome at 1:275 and my age bracket norm is 1:110. They normally recommend the next level of blood tests for anything under 1:280, but I already had that one done at the same time and it came back as normal, so that's great! And I found out the gender!

We're having a baby BOY!!! I've always wanted a boy since I was little and my family will be so happy since this will be the first grandson. I haven't told DH yet bc I want to tell him in person, but he'll be thrilled. Everyone is going to be so shocked though because everyone has been thinking its going to be a girl. The gender reveal is going to be so much fun now!


----------



## Mdc

Omg Dandi a little boy!!!! Congratulations and you must be getting so excited. Cannot wait for you to tell DH!

Left, I hope she does not come too soon, and sorry you are feeling uncomfortable.


----------



## elliecain

Such great news Dandi! I'm so relieved that all is well with your little boy :)

Mdc, your chart is looking particularly lovely today... A little triphasia, perhaps!!!??!


----------



## Wish2BMom

eeeee!!! so much fun happening!!!

a boy!! how are you going to tell DH?? 
blue cupcake? blueberry beer? blue lipstick and a huge smackaroo when he gets home?? :haha: 
congrats on the test results as well - what a relief! YAY!!

mdc - loving your temps as well! keep climbing!!!


----------



## Dandi

Yes Mdc, temps are giving me goosebumps. I hope they stay up up up!

I made him a card that says Dear Daddy / I'M A BOY!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh Dani so happy for you :) little boys are so much fun :) and brilliant news from results another thing not to have to worry about :) what a cute way to tell OH can't wait to hear about his reaction 

Mdc your so sweet ... Whilst I do feel like a whale I'm so so happy, grateful and blessed to feel this way . Ill never take it for granted ! I know oly too well that there are so many out there patiently awaiting their turn to feel like whales and elephants too ;) !!! So its all good :) 

3 more weeks in work before mat leave then off till December !!!!!! So much to do work wise I'm not even thinking about being able to enjoy being off !!! I need to get my head down and some late night working soon !!!


----------



## Scarlett2

Hello! 

Yay Dandi! I can honestly say that boys are brilliant. My boys are cuddly, affectionate mummy's boys. They tell me they love me all the time and are now really protective over me whilst I'm pregnant. You are going to love it! Whoop whoop! Xxx 

Left - if it's any consolation I also feel like a whale. A huge beached whale. I had a lovely massage today with my best friend and the masseur had to help me off of the massage table because I was struggling to get up.... :wacko:


----------



## Star2011

Dandi congratulations on good scan results and having a little boy! So happy for you. Boys are always close to their mothers. I see that with my brothers a lot.


----------



## Mdc

Dandi, that is the cutest idea! 

Yes, temps are still good and pretty flat like my last BFP cycle...just saying. :haha: Although similar to March so who knows, but I will take it for now. BFP train...all aboard!


----------



## Wish2BMom

dandi - how did the big reveal to DH go?


----------



## Dandi

He loved it! He was actually surprised, which kind of surprised me. Right after I told him we had to go to a check up and got to hear the heartbeat again, so it was a great day. =)

Now we are throwing caution to the wind and trying to pick a name already. Some may think it's too soon, but I've been obsessed with baby names since I was in the 5th grade, so this is my moment, lol. We are trying to keep the gender a secret for a few more weeks so we can have a gender reveal party after we make the pregnancy public knowledge to everyone in a couple more weeks. I feel like 16 weeks is a good time, it sounds lucky to me. =)


----------



## Wish2BMom

that's so awesome! yeah, I've been obsessed with baby names since about then too!! so funny, the first one i can remember loving was Ashley. Then that boomed. Then Taylor (after Taylor Dayne - yup, i'm old), and that boomed. I think around that time was Madison, after Daryll Hannah's character in Splash. THAT boomed later in life. Oh well - I have a few up my sleeve now that came off of TV shows so I'm sure they'll boom as well.


----------



## Scarlett2

Dandi - glad the reveal went well and I think 16 weeks sounds perfect! 

Left - bet you are counting down the days. Hope the last few weeks of work go well. 

With names - I was obsessed from the day I found out I was pregnant. We have a girls name all picked out, but we're struggling with boys names... 

So news from me generally - midwife appointment tomorrow.. Am 100% sure baby is still breech so I'm expecting her to refer me for another scan. Also today I was signed off work, which to be honest was a relief. It was so stressful and I was not coping at all. At least now I know that I am off and have time to prepare properly and try to de-stress. 

Hope everyone is ok! X


----------



## Wish2BMom

so glad you're off from work now, scarlett! time to relax and ride out the rest of the time until delivery.
I hope the little one decides to migrate her/his head south soon so you can rest even easier.
What names do you have picked out?


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh god wish I was signed off !! I'm knackered with work


----------



## Dandi

Scarlett, I'm so glad you were signed off work and can relax without that stress now! I can't believe baby is still breech. What will they do if it doesn't turn?

I so admire those that are being surprised with gender at the birth. I think it's got to be one of the most exciting surprises ever. I'm too much of an obsessive planner to ever be surprised, but I get excited when someone else does!


----------



## Mdc

Scarlett, so glad you are off work and hoping the LO will make a turn soon. 

Dandi, 16 weeks sounds like the perfect time. I have a think with numbers that add up to 8 or divisible by 8. So that is a lucky number, and yes DH thinks I am wacko. :haha: Name obsessed here to, and I may have a list in my iPhone. 

Left, hope you get some rest!

Hi wish! Hope you are getting ready for your BFP to jump over here officially!

I might not make it this month, but the chances are getting slimmer. Spotting yesterday, a couple low temps (had to get up really early both days though), and I feel like she is on her way. Time will tell, but either way I will make it here soon.


----------



## Scarlett2

As I suspected baby is still breech... My midwife was fab and made me go through all the things that had been stressing me out at work and was really good at helping me get some perspective and focus on trying to leave it behind now! 

So Dandi - apparently as this is my third everything is 'looser' (lovely!) and it is more likely to turn at a later point, so my midwife said that she will come back in two weeks and if he/she is still breech then I get a referral to the hospital where they will scan me to double check and then book in a manual turn. If that doesn't work then I need to decide between a 
c-section or a natural breech birth (and even then it depends on the type of breech - they may not even consider a natural birth.) I don't feel too stressed about it at the moment, but I may do if I have to have a manual turn, they are supposed to be really uncomfortable! 

Wish - we haven't told anybody our names, so you ladies are very privileged. We love traditional English names and so at the moment we have Florence for a girl and Arthur for a boy. We aren't 100% decided though as we both also quite like Felix for a boy. 

Left - I am so sorry! I feel your pain. I am using all of my positive thinking to make the last few weeks go really quickly and smoothly for you.. 

To MDC and all the other ladies. I have my fingers crossed that this is your month. X


----------



## Wish2BMom

lovely names, Scarlett! I especially love both boy names. Arthur just reminds me of Dudley Moore so that's awesome. :) I'm picturing a chubby little Winston Churchill-looking baby boy named Arthur. heehee!


----------



## Dandi

I've seen them done on tv and they certainly don't look like fun, but I'm sure it will be manageable if you have to go that route. Keep us posted.

Lovely names!


----------



## sugargully

Congrats on your little boy Dandi! Your family is going to be so surprised. What do you have planned for the reveal so far?


----------



## sugargully

Today is my V-day!!! I'm so thrilled! Between 20-21 weeks was so nerve wracking, I'm so glad to be past that time point. 

:happydance:

I have scans that I've been meaning to post so I'm going to do it now.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0161.JPG
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0163.JPG
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0164.JPG
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Dandi

I'm going to do the balloon release thing, but that's really all I know right now.

How are you feeling? Are things going smoothly?


----------



## Wish2BMom

love the scan pics, sugar!! I can't believe you're 21 weeks already!!


----------



## elliecain

Happy 24 weeks!!! Yay!


----------



## Wish2BMom

doh!! 24 weeks!! m'bad...:blush:


----------



## Dandi

24 weeks! Gracious, it seems to have flown. Lovely scan pics! Happy V-day! I hope everything is going well. 

I've caved in and ordered a sonoline b against my doctor's recommendations. I just get so nervous any time I have any kind of cramp and I want to hear the heartbeat one more time right before we announce to the public next week. I hope I can find it and not send myself into panic mode.


----------



## Scarlett2

Sugar - Happy V Day! It will all go quickly now! Hope you are feeling ok. Lovely scan pics - the head one is so cute! 

Dandi - totally understand the need for a Doppler. I borrowed one off a friend but I stopped using it when baby was moving so much that I knew everything was ok regularly. Maybe you'll be the same? I think everyone's different and if that's what you need then go for it! :thumbup:
The only thing I would say is that be prepared for it to take a little while to find the heartbeat at the start... How does a balloon reveal work? We don't really have gender reveals over here....


----------



## Mdc

Sugar, happy V day! And lovely pics!

Dandi, I totally get he Doppler thing and the ladies are right. I will likely use my again for sanity, but keep in mind it can take a bit to get used to finding the HB so just breathe and everything is going perfectly.


----------



## Dandi

I'm going to give myself 15 minutes to find it before I start to worry. It was nice and strong last week so I keep telling myself that there's no reason that anything has changed, I just need a little reassurance. Dh was so cute last night. He checked his amazon account and announced in a sing-songy voice, "the doppler is on the way, so I can hear my baby's heartbeat!" It's nice to see him show his excitement. He's kept it at bay for me since I'm so apprehensive and superstitious. 

Scarlett, the balloon reveal is just where you have a box decorated and you open it and either pink or blue balloons float up and fly away.


----------



## sugargully

Oh I love the balloon reveal idea Dandi. It's so interactive and the pictures I see on Pintrest are so cute!

It's so lovely that your DH is getting excited. I think having something tangible helps them connect to the little one since we are the ones carrying them.

I think I told you guys my DH made us register when I was only 8 weeks along. :dohh: He said shopping and picking gout things make it more real for him. 

I wanted a doppler too but by the time I was ready to order it, I started feeling baby move in there (16 weeks). 

I found out who is hosting my baby shower at work. It's the vocation specialist and the speech therapist next door. I was surprised yet grateful they decided to take it on.


----------



## Dandi

I can't wait to start to feel some movement. My doc suspect 18-20 weeks, but I'm hoping I feel it sooner.

How exciting to have showers coming together! I hope you get tons of useful things. Do you have any names narrowed down for either gender?


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh shower time, how awesome!! 

really dumb question for you all - what is the V in V Day? Viable?

dandi - that's adorable about DH! <3


----------



## Dandi

Right, viability day.


----------



## sugargully

Yep, viability. My WebMD app on my phone gives me little tidbits about the pregnancy as things go along. It said that Week 24 is when life saving maneuvers could be tried if baby delivered early. I think it varies with each doctor and each hospital. I think my hospital would try to assist because it's established and well know in the medical community. They seem to embrace new treatments. 

I only have 2 names on my list.

Boy middle name: Ryan (after my FIL).
Girl first name: Noel

Hubby likes Malachi- Ugh! no thanks

That's all we've got. We have work to do!
Dandi I saw your (actual) name listed in a baby name book. I learned it's a based on astrology and mythology. That's pretty cool.


----------



## Scarlett2

I love the idea of a balloon release... We don't really have gender reveals here. 

So today I washed baby clothes. They are sooooooo tiny. Then I sorted them all into drawers, hoovered the nursery, changed the bed linen on the bed in the nursery, washed down the wardrobe doors and folded all the baby towels, blankets etc. I really hope I'm not nesting - it's waaaaaay too early.


----------



## Wish2BMom

awww, I just love the idea of nesting!! Better prepared than not. Before you know it, it'll be 'ahhh! I only have XX days left!'

dandi - posted in the other thread, but how are you doing? is 2nd tri treating you well? are you getting a bump yet?

left - as I said in the other thread as well, you've gone quiet. I hope all is ok!! :hugs:

sugar - I love those names! Noel is so pretty. I love Ryan for a boy or a girl.


----------



## Dandi

Yes Sugar, I meant to say I love your names. Noel is so classic, but yet uncommon. Perfect balance. 

Wish, I'm feeling pretty good. My main complaint right now is constipation. I'm sorry to go there, I despise bathroom talk, but it must be said. It's unlike anything I could have ever imagined. I'm also starting to understand the term "pregnancy brain." I received an order of maternity clothes yesterday that I have absolutely no recollection of ever ordering. I also received an order of clothes that I was expecting. I ordered some of the same exact things from two different stores. I called my husband yesterday to tell him that I lost my cell phone somehow and we had to go get another. Turns out it was in my purse the whole time and I finally realized it when I got a text that chimes. I'm losing it. No noticeable bump yet and I haven't gained any weight, but things are definitely shifting and rearranging. I can still wear all my clothes (with the exception of some of my tighter pants that I've had to do the rubber band trick on), but they fit differently. I'm sure it won't be too long before I have to wear the maternity clothes I'm buying, especially since my appetite has returned with a vengeance. I brought my lunch today and I just ate it for breakfast instead... <sigh>.


----------



## Scarlett2

Dandi said:


> Yes Sugar, I meant to say I love your names. Noel is so classic, but yet uncommon. Perfect balance.
> 
> Wish, I'm feeling pretty good. My main complaint right now is constipation. I'm sorry to go there, I despise bathroom talk, but it must be said. It's unlike anything I've could have ever imagined. I'm also starting to understand the term "pregnancy brain." I received an order of maternity clothes yesterday that I have absolutely no recollection of ever ordering. I also received an order of clothes that I was expecting. I ordered some of the same exact things from two different stores. I called my husband yesterday to tell him that I lost my cell phone somehow and we had to go get another. Turns out it was in my purse the whole time and I finally realized it when I got a text that chimes. I'm losing it. No noticeable bump yet and I haven't gained any weight, but things are definitely shifting and rearranging. I can still wear all my clothes (with the exception of some of my tighter pants that I've had to do the rubber band trick on), but they fit differently. I'm sure it won't be too long before I have tog wear the maternity clothes I'm buying, especially since my appetite has returned with a vengeance. I brought my lunch today and I just ate it for breakfast instead... <sigh>.

I had a terrible time with the constipation thing. It seemed to suddenly get better around 20 weeks. Sorry, not much consolation I know. It was horrific!


----------



## sugargully

Don't worry Dandi, I had that stopped up feeling too and I agree with Scarlett, it did dissipate around week 20.


----------



## sugargully

I have a few more names for my list. I got on the phone with my sister and some how remember some that I used to absolutely love a few years ago. You know how you hear a name and say to yourself, " If I have a daughter one day, that's the name I'd choose for her." Those memories came flooding back for me while we talked. Here's what I got:

Genevieve
Odette
Stacey (for a boy)

My father in law said I should use Ryan for a girl or boy but he said it jokingly. I've never heard of a girl Ryan but it's growing on me too.


----------



## Dandi

I know of one little girl named Ryan and it's so cute!

I'm pretty solid on our name and DH is semi-solid on it. I've decided to just start calling the baby that all the time so that it sticks and DH just goes with it, lol. It's worth a shot!


----------



## Wish2BMom

did you already tell us your name, dandi? did i miss it? do tell!

love all of those sugar - Genevieve sounds so pretty in French too. Like Jeh-vyev (the n is silent I believe and the 'j' is a soft 'j', like 'jh').
Yeah, I love Ryan for a girl - I picture a spunky little tomboy. :)


----------



## Dandi

I'm not going to tell yet. It still feels so early to me and I don't want to jinx it. This home Doppler needs to hurry up so I can get some reassurance!


----------



## Wish2BMom

:) understood


----------



## sugargully

I had to go to the hospital last night. On Friday I worked late and when I got home my lower abdomen was sore. I thought maybe my jeans were too tight and bruised me a little. 2 hrs later I was having sporadic cramps in that area. I was able to sleep through the night but by 6am I took 1000 mg of Tylenol. 

We went about our day but I called the nurse line around 9am to get some advice. The dr said it was likely round ligament pain and to rest. After a nap I woke to intense on going pain and I told dh I think i need to go to the hospital. It was about 9pm by then and I called the nurse line again. By then it hurt to move breath or even to empty my bladder. The dr called after the nurse alerted him and he said to come on in. 

Getting there was an ordeal. Every bump and pothole hurt like a mother. We were 3/4 there when one street brought me to tears. I cried like a baby from the pain and the fear of what was happening down there. We went to L&D. It was a quiet night and the dr was waiting for us. He had reviewed my chart and found out about my fibroid. although he wasn't my regular dr I'm glad he looked into my chart to get my history. I wasn't even registered yet but the files were available so I'm grateful. He said it was likely inflamed and causing the pain. He gave me an extra strength ibuprofen type medication and they monitored the baby's heartbeat. Baby is fine, it's my uterus that's acting a fool. 

The pains still here but it's manageable. Hurts like crazy to pee or move. I've cancelled all plans today and I'm going to try to rest. Sorry this is a book. I've never had anything happen like this and didn't even know it was possible. I know from talks on bnb that fibroids grow during pregnancy but i didn't expect pain from it. I called my sister and she said the same thing happened to her. I didn't know bc she lives several states away. She almost had to have a hysterectomy after her delivery. It's questionable if she can have more babies. This is making me apprehensive about my delivery now. I really think my tight jeans and siting for hours on Friday may have caused too much restriction to that area. Now I'm going to be more careful about my outfits and how I sit.


----------



## Scarlett2

Hi sugar. So sorry you are having to go through all of this. I would have been absolutely panicking. Did they give you any advice on how to minimise the pain and the impact of the birth? I'm glad baby is ok and hope you feel better soon. Thinking of you!


----------



## Dandi

I'm so sorry you're in so much pain Sugar! Glad baby is ok. I'm terrified of the fibroid pain and praying I can avoid it. I had a long talk with my doc about it last visit and he said the pain comes when the fibroid has grown so large that it's starting to die. I advised that it would cause intense pain for a week or two then it would go away. Please update on your pain and status, I want to know how this goes for you. Take it easy and feel better soon!


----------



## sugargully

Thanks Scarlett- all they said for the pain was to continue with the Tylenol every 6 hours. Unfortunately it takes 1.5-2 hours for it to start working. Then it wares off after just 4 hours. Right now I'm happily sitting in hubbys recliner and not moving. 

This doctor didn't give much info on the impact on the birth. I'm going to ask my regular dr what he thinks. I might not get the info until 2/23 at my next appt. it's definitely my new priority to find out. 

Dandi-Thanks for the info about this thing. You know way more than what that dr. seemed to. He did say I wasn't dilated at all and he was happy about that. 

Thanks ladies, I really appreciate your well wishes. Im going to try to let the Super Bowl distract me from all this.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh sugar, that's awful! I'm sorry you're in so much pain. Yoga pants from here on out?? 
That's scary stuff - good info, dandi. I hope that's the case and the pain is gone in a week or so. 
keep us posted - new situations for all of us to learn from!


----------



## sugargully

Thanks Wish, yeah yoga pants and stretchy skirts are my best bets. Work was hard to get through. I basically sat around and didn't interact much with the students. I can't keep that up for long so I hope it gets better soon. DH says I seem to be walking easier now so some progress is being made.

I heard from my dr.'s nurse and he said to continue with Tylenol b/c it doesn't penetrate the placenta. I ordered a maternity belt too and she said that was a good idea.


----------



## Mdc

Sugar, how scary but glad the baby is alright. Make sure to take it easy and I hope the pain subsides sooner rather than later. 

Dandi, great info on the fibroids. I would have never had known.


----------



## Dandi

Sugar, I hope you're feeling better!

We announced last night. Technically it was a few hours early as I'm only 16 weeks today. I was so nervous about it though that I just wanted to get it over with so I'd stop googling what all could go wrong at 16 weeks. I feel so much better now. Now everyone knows and whatever is going to happen is going to happen and I refuse to believe that I've jinxed anything. I still haven't told work though. My boss knows, but no one else. I don't know why it seems so scary to me for co workers to know. I'm really private at work anyway, so I guess that has something to do with it. I may not announce at all and just wait for someone to ask the awkward "are you pregnant?" questions, with that underlying worrying of "or have you just gained a ton of weight", lol.


----------



## Wish2BMom

congratulations!! i'm sure it's a bit of a weight off your shoulders, if there is such a thing. So exciting. 

sugar - how are you doing??

scarlett - any movement with the baby to head in the right direction?

left - how are you holding up? not long now!


----------



## Left wonderin

Dani how exciting to share your news . Makes it more real somehow when the cat is out of the bag !!!!! 

Wish I'm doing ok :) had to repeat my sugar tolerance test as bump measuring big and have to go for a growth scan . Apart for that .... I've been given a date for c section on the 15th of march if I don't go naturally before that .....so not far away then !!


----------



## Dandi

Not far away at all! You're in the final stretch now! Did you settle on a name yet?


----------



## Left wonderin

Nope a few in the running ... Molly , Kate , Alice , Anna . But it could still change


----------



## Wish2BMom

I love them all!! Especially Molly!


----------



## Dandi

I agree, all beautiful options. Maybe you'll just know when you see her!

I'm having the hardest time concentrating at work. It's almost the end of the day and I've done maybe an hours worth of real work. It's terrible and definitely not the type of employee I usually am, I just cannot muster the "give a damn" that I should have. I'm going to blame part of it on being totally off of caffeine now, but that's only part of it. I just feel so distracted and disinterested. I thought it was bad when I was in the midst of the fertility treatments, but this is way worse. I actually just counted the number of remaining work days until maternity leave if all goes well. 108. I might drink a soda tomorrow and try to rally!


----------



## Scarlett2

Dandi - yay! So pleased that you've announced and it all went well. I waited to announce at work too, even to my boss because he was not that happy, which I knew would happen so I was petrified! I think the whole 'are you getting fat' thing is hilarious. People sort of try to glance at your tummy without you noticing... It's so obvious. 

Wish - no news on the baby turning but thank you for asking. I think I'd have noticed so I presume he/she is still breech but I should get a better idea at my midwife appointment next week. 

Left - beautiful names and so exciting to have a c-section date! Baby will be here so soon! 


My only real new news is the very intense Braxton hicks I've started having every night for the past few nights. They take my breath away!


----------



## Dandi

Oh no! I hope they don't last the rest of your pregnancy. How does one know that it's BH and not the real deal?


----------



## Star2011

Sugar how are you doing? I just read about your scare. That scares me because of my fibroids issues. 

Glad all the other pg ladies are doing well. Positive thoughts to you all.


----------



## Left wonderin

Scarlett I hear ya !!!!! Wish they don't feel like period pains but more like your whole belly contracts and goes ROCK HARD . Its very uncomfortable , like your about to explode but not painful as such . Does take your breath away though !!!!


----------



## sugargully

It's great that you announced today Dandi. It must feel like such a reflief. I announced to family at 12 weeks and all of work at 16 weeks. No one believed me though until I started to show a lot at about 22 weeks. It seems some people need to see the bump to really get it. 

Scarlett I saw a Pintrest post about Midwives turning babies by having the mom lay inverted with her head close to the floor. Like upside down on a see-saw/ ironing board. It's supposed to work after a few weeks. 

Today I feel better than I have in the last 4 days. In the midst of the pain I was worried that it wouldn't go away and I would be feeling this for weeks. I'm glad its starting to subside. I only needed 2 pain meds today. 

Hi MDC, Left, Wish & Star and anyone else I may have missed!


----------



## Scarlett2

Hi Sugar - glad you're feeling better, but I hope it continues to improve. I have been trying exercises suggested by my midwife and the spinning babies website - although I haven't quite had the courage to try the ironing board one yet. 

Dandi and Left - BHs, Dandi's right, they are mostly not painful, just really weird. It feels like suddenly everything goes rock hard and for some reason it's difficult to breathe and I have to make myself breathe through it. DH keeps panicking because he heard me breathing and thinks I've gone into labour. That said - a couple of times they have actually been more like labour pains. (Like bad period pains). I have a really strong feeling I won't go full term... Time will tell!


----------



## Scarlett2

Hello everyone. Just checking in. Sugar - how are you? Left - how are the BHs? Mine have eased a little bit... 

All fine my end. I've rearranged the nursery and packed my hospital bag, so it all feels a bit real at the moment!


----------



## Dandi

I assume baby still hasn't turned? You're getting so close!

All is fine over here. Some days I don't even feel pregnant. I just feel tired and fat and lumpy, haha. I can't wait until I can feel baby move so I know he's in there. We are having our gender reveal party this coming weekend, so that's what I'm currently looking forward to.


----------



## Scarlett2

Dandi said:


> I assume baby still hasn't turned? You're getting so close!
> 
> All is fine over here. Some days I don't even feel pregnant. I just feel tired and fat and lumpy, haha. I can't wait until I can feel baby move so I know he's in there. We are having our gender reveal party this coming weekend, so that's what I'm currently looking forward to.

I don't think it's turned, but midwife appointment is tomorrow. I'll report back then! Yay for gender reveal - soooooo exciting. Please come in an let us know how it went. I think 16-22ish weeks is so difficult in terms of body image. You feel a bit chubby but no real bump. It's the bit I don't like so can totally sympathise. X


----------



## Left wonderin

I agree up until 24 weeks and bump appeared I just felt blobby !!! And as I was feeling better no ms didn't feel pg at all . BH have eased too , I think baby has dropped :) can breath a little easier the last 3 days and bump changed shape . 

OMG my little pink will be here in 3 weeks 5 days at the most !!! Better pack my bag !!! And get pram , cot ect sorted !!!!! One more week at work then its babymania !!!!!


----------



## sugargully

Hi preggy peeps! I love hearing about all of your progress. 

Scarlett are you on maternity leave now?

Dandi it's exciting your reveal is so soon. I'm going to live vicariously through you so I can decide if I want to have one next time. 

Left how are you feeling? Do you have the nursery ready?


----------



## Scarlett2

Hello! So the update is that the baby is transverse/oblique. Basically he/she is in a really weird diagonal type position with the head nearer the top. Not great. My midwife seems to not want to entertain the idea of a natural breech birth, but then again it would have to be actual breech for that to work anyway. 

She tried to book me an appointment to see the consultant for next week but they didn't have any appointments until mid-March!! Fortunately she was quite pushy on my behalf and they got me a cancellation for tomorrow! They'll scan me (again) and work out exactly where the baby is and then probably book me for an ECV the following week. I'm a bit worried to be honest. 

I hope everyone else is ok. Dandi - hope the party prep is going well. Sugar - are you still in pain? Left - hope the last week at work goes ok. You are so close now! X


----------



## sugargully

Hey, Well I feel much better now. Just regular aches and pains now. 

Can I ask what is and EVC? Is that where they try to turn baby?


----------



## Scarlett2

sugargully said:


> Hey, Well I feel much better now. Just regular aches and pains now.
> 
> Can I ask what is and EVC? Is that where they try to turn baby?

Glad you're feeling better. Yeah - they try to turn it externally. It stands for external cephalic version. I've heard quite a few horror stories.... Today I'm just going to see the consultant and they will discuss my options. I think in some cases an ECV isn't possible. I've been doing some reading and if they do book me for an ECV then I have to take my hospital bag with me as it can prompt labour!


----------



## Left wonderin

How did the appointment go Scarlett ?? I'm off for some RNR tommrow with my two sisters overnight in a hotel , afternoon of maternity pamper package and nice dinner :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! lurking and learning!

scarlett - I hope you don't have to go through that, it sounds awful!

left - enjoy your RnR weekend with your sisters - sounds wonderful!!


----------



## Scarlett2

So the baby turned itself the day of the consultant's appointment/scan just to be awkward! They confirmed it on the scan. Clearly it's awkward and attention-seeking like its mother! :haha:


----------



## Mdc

Scarlett,so glad for the LO's turn. Whew!

Sugar, glad you are feeling better and just having normal pregnancy discomfort. 

Left, enjoy your much deserved mini holiday!

Dandi, hope you are doing well!


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh so glad baby turned!!!


----------



## Dandi

Yay! So happy that the baby turned Scarlett! That's a relief that it happened naturally and you able to avoid the man handling. 

Left, your weekend sounds like heaven. I hope you enjoyed every minute of it!

Sugar- hope you're still feeling better and everything is going well. 

Afm, our gender reveal party this weekend was wonderful! We had to in my home town about an hour south of our house, so we had to pack up the whole party in the back of my suv and haul it down and set it up and everything. I was telling DH on the way that I was exhausted already and we hadn't even gotten there. It turned out to be totally worth it though. Everyone is so excited for a boy. On my mom's side, it's the first boy in 5 generations. My Step-Dad broke down crying when we released the blue balloons and my Dad broke down crying when we announced the name because the baby's middle name is going to be my maiden name and its the only way the name will carry on in our family. It was really special and it feels more real now that everyone knows it's a boy and he officially has a name that people are saying out loud. =)


----------



## sugargully

Scarlett I'm glad baby's turned in the right direction. 

Dandi the reveal sounded awesome. Sounds like it will be a memorable event for years to come. 

Afm: my latest delimma involves our nursery. My dh is holding strong and won't move his music gear out of the nursery. He thinks we don't need a nursery 1) because the baby will be in our room mostly in the beginning 2) we are likely moving when the baby is about 3 months old 3) he just resists change. I want a nursery just because it is a dream of mine and it may be my only chance. Our relocation is to a more expensive area and likely we won't have extra rooms and baby will have no choice but to room with us in a 1 bedroom apartment. I just want the fantasy for a few months until reality sets in. 

Any advice on how to convince him to move his gear is appreciated!


----------



## Dandi

Oh that's hard! I'd probably go the route of just moving the baby stuff in and tell him that he can get on board and move his gear or risk me moving and breaking something. With a sleeping baby, he's not going to be able to do much with his music gear anyway, so it would be better to go ahead and pack it up now for safe keeping so. It will also give you guys a few more months of your bedroom not being cramped with all of the baby stuff and would make the initial transition a little easier. I realize that strategy won't work on all men though, so best of luck!


----------



## sugargully

Yes I told him that the baby is going to be too little for him/her to appreciate any music at first! I like your suggestion and im going to try it today. Seriously if he doesn't want those wires tangled he needs to beat me to it.


----------



## Left wonderin

A dual function room sounds like the only plan lol..... 
Dani your party sounded very emotional :( now just wait till he is here !!!! Tears all round !!! 

I had a lovely weekend :) ans my 2 year olds birthday party yesterday . I just don't know where those 2 years have gone .... Blink and they go .. It served as a reminder to relish every second of his journey even the tough days and their are some no matter how much you have wanted children :) treasure every second !!!


----------



## Scarlett2

Dandi - that sounds amazing! I'm so glad it went well and that you had such an emotional time. Your family sound fantastic. 

Sugar - my hubbie and I tend to talk things through and he usually comes round. Not much help - sorry! Good luck with Left'd strategy! 

Left - Happy second birthday to mini Left! I hope the party went well. 

No important news on me. Two of my lovely friends did take me for afternoon tea today at a stately home though and it was so lovely although I'm very very full now!


----------



## Wish2BMom

dandi - so glad things went well! i love that idea!

sugar - I'm of no help either. My DH has to come to these conclusions on his own so I'll say my peace, he'll be stubborn. Then we'll carry on and he'll eventually figure out that I was right. Unfortunately, I can't push it like I'd like to. Good luck! Maybe you can 'fake trip' over something...


----------



## Scarlett2

How's everyone today? 

I'm feeling well. My braxton hicks are getting pretty horrendous at night though. My DH is off abroad on business (last trip hopefully) so keep your fingers crossed nothing happens while he's away.


----------



## sugargully

Hey there, I hope he gets home soon. Where do you feel the bh contractions? I'm wondering if I'll know it when they start for me. Are you doing a home birth?


----------



## Dandi

Ohhhh home birth! Yes, please share if anyone is doing that. Though I could never see myself doing it, I find it fascinating!

I think I might be feeling the baby move, but I'm just not sure. I'll be glad when the movements become more obvious for me to identify. I got a very scary call today that my quad screening came back positive for Down's. I got the call literally seconds before walking into an important meeting and it didn't help that the nurse wasn't very gentle with telling me the information, she was very blunt and non-chalant. it was such a struggle to keep it together. My boss saw me with tears in my eyes, but I managed to get it under control and somehow focus on the meeting subject. As soon as I got back to my office, I called DH to tell him and completely fell apart and had a good ugly cry. Then started googling to see what I could find out. I read that the Materniti 21 test is more accurate and since that came back as normal, I feel better for now. My doctor forwarded the results to my perinatal specialist, so I'm wondering if they will want to schedule me for more tests now before my level 2 ultrasound next month. Just the thought of the possibility of my child having any kind of health struggle has been a feeling like I've never experienced in my life. This motherhood thing isn't going to be easy.


----------



## Mdc

Oh Dandi, I am sure that must have been so scary!!! I agree that Mat test is much more sensitive so that is good news. Did they say when the specialist would get back to you?

Scarlett, I hope the BHs are getting less frequent. 

Sugar, how is it possible you are 27 weeks?!?!


----------



## Dandi

I have a call in to their nurse, so I'm hoping I hear something back today!


----------



## Scarlett2

Hi everyone! 

Sugar - they mostly feel like someone is pressing on my lungs - making me go very out of breath, more recently they have started to be a bit crampy too, like period pains. I didn't have them at all with my first though! 

I'm not having a home birth, baby is quite big and my first birth wasn't great so I don't feel comfortable with being so far from emergency support. BUT it does really appeal in lots of ways. I will definitely try to have as natural a birth as possible though (just my preference, I am very much pro-choice, everyone having the birth that makes them the most comfortable.) 

Dandi - I think a lot of people close to 40 ( I can't remember how old you are) get false positives. I'm not trying to downplay how stressful it must be though. Hang in there! Let us know how you get on. Xx


----------



## sugargully

FC for your Dandi. I hope that nasty nurse and her report are inaccurate. That's not a health issue I'd ever wish on anyone's baby. In my everyday life, the students I have with Down's are the most lovable fellows in the room. I know that's probably not consoling right now, but I thought I'd offer a bright side if there is one.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh dandi - thinking of you - please keep us posted.


----------



## Dandi

Luckily I already had an appt scheduled with my OB for yesterday afternoon. I sobbed for the full hour commute. Not that Downs is a death sentence by any means, and DH and I knew it was a possibility and know for sure we would be able to handle it. I just wasn't prepared to hear that anything could be wrong with my baby's health, it was quite a scare. Then right as I was pulling in, I got a call back from the nurse practitioner from my perinatal specialists office. She was able to give me the numerical result from the test (when I asked the nasty nurse, she said there wasn't one, that it was just a yes or no test, ugh!). Had I known that information up front, I don't think I would have been so upset. Anyway, those results in conjunction with my 3 other test results that the specialist did, lead them to believe that the risk is still very very low and they don't think I should do any further testing. I have my level 2 ultrasound at 22 weeks and if they see anything out of order there, well address it then. But for now, its carry on as usual, so I feel so much better. Then I got to my appt and heard baby boy's strong heartbeat. I'm measuring 2 weeks ahead already, so he might be a big boy. When I got home, my best friend had sent me our first 2 baby outfits, so it was a happy moment to end a stressful day. Thanks for letting me vent my worry and frustration!


----------



## Wish2BMom

GOOD!! I'm so glad things look like they are working out. I know it's not a death sentence either but it definitely shifts your current outlook on things and, yes, it would make things tougher on you and your child. But no less love or caring for, obviously!

Things will be fine, I just know it. My sister had false positives with both of my nieces -they had the neck measurement thing (I don't know all of the terms yet) and they were shorter. They are both thriving gymnast/cheerleaders, super normal pre-teens.


----------



## Mdc

:wohoo: Dandi! The nurse is plain wicked, and I am so glad you did not have to stress any longer than you did.


----------



## Scarlett2

Dandi - really great news! So pleased for you. Enjoy your weekend everyone! X


----------



## sugargully

Great Dandi! What a relief. Glad the outfits brightened your day.


----------



## elliecain

Phew, great relief! xxx


----------



## Scarlett2

Hi everyone! How are you all? I have hot the VERY uncomfortable stage. DH had to virtually pull me out of bed this morning - my back was hurting so much. I thought I'd come on and share that today I am 37 weeks! I'm starting to get very excited.


----------



## Wish2BMom

wooohoooo! not long now, Scarlett!


----------



## Dandi

Woohoo Scarlett! 37 weeks, you're so close, you can start counting down the days! Remind me, have you shared if you have names picked out? I'm fully experiencing pregnancy brain right now and can't remember. 

Left, how are things going over there?

Sugar, hope all is well and that third trimester is going easy on you so far!

I'm wearing maternity clothes to work for the first time today, so I feel that it's only a matter of time before people start asking (or whispering). I'm actually wearing my last pair of regular pants that still fit. I think I've got maybe another week or two in them. Work is terrible right now. Truly the worst its ever been in the past 5 years. I was hoping for a nice relaxing time leading up to maternity leave, HA! So the countdown continues of number of work days left, it's the only thing getting me through. I wish I didn't have to come back after ML, but it looks as if I must if I don't want to have to pay back thousands of dollars in benefits. I know I won't be able to stay in my position long though. I can't imagine keeping up with this level of work stress (which is continually growing due a monster project with every problem imaginable) while also caring for a baby and the stress that comes with that, especially as I can already feel my priorities shifting. I've got to set up a meeting with HR soon to discuss the details of maternity leave so I can start planning. That makes things feel so real!


----------



## sugargully

37 weeks! That's full term mama! How do you feel Scarlett?


----------



## sugargully

Yeesh I hate that your job is so stressful Dandi. In my last position the stress came from poor working relationships with some difficult people. Is there anything like that going on?


----------



## Scarlett2

Hello everyone! 

Dandi - I really hope work gets more tolerable. I hated my work and it's so horrible having to go in every day to something stressful. I hope it improves (and that you manage to conceal the pregnancy for as long as you want to!) 

Sugar - it feels great to be 37 weeks. I would like baby to arrive now... I am over being pregnant! 

I had my 37 week midwife check today. Baby is still head down :happydance: although it isn't engaged any more. Naughty baby! My midwife says that I may not engage until I go into labour as it's not my first labour though. Blood pressure, urine test, baby's Hb etc were all fine!


----------



## Wish2BMom

so exciting, scarlett!!

dandi - I love that you're already not fitting into your pants. i can't believe it's around 90 days until your due date already. is that 3rd tri then? how many weeks are you? nutso. And Sugar - man, you're almost there too!! you girls are going too quickly for me!!


----------



## Dandi

No, no, I have more like 140 until baby gets here! I'm just counting down the work days until maternity leave, which is about 90. I'm 19 weeks today, so next week is halfway, yay!! I hate that I'm already not fitting into my pants, lol! Everything was going fine and then one day, just bam! I'm measuring 2 weeks ahead, so I guess he just had a growth spurt or something.


----------



## elliecain

Happy 19 weeks!


----------



## Wish2BMom

ah ok - well happy almost halfway!!!


----------



## Dandi

Status check-in for Left and Scarlett! Are you ladies still pregnant or do we have new arrivals yet?


----------



## Scarlett2

Sadly I am still here with the bump! I am over being pregnant now - eviction any time soon would be good. No real signs though. Braxton hicks keep happening and on Sunday night I felt terrible with quite painful cramping but virtually nothing since.. 

Left?!?


----------



## sugargully

Hi! Still Prego and growing. My last appointment we had so much to talk about I forgot some stuff. Like I'm having some random cramps but I'm not sure if they are bh. It's not my whole bump that feels it, just sharp little jabs. I'm on light duty at work now too I have inflammation in my right hip making me limp. I look so pathetic. if it doesn't heal by my next appt 3/24 I'll have to do physical therapy and maybe some kind of meds.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi still here lol.... 3 days and counting . If this LO does not decided to come in the next 3 days I've a scheduled c section on Tuesday am !!!!! The waiting is KILLING me . I'm so ready to meet her now . I've the concentration of a Nat ....... Can't settle to anything and am like the wonderin women through my house lol....... I'm driving OH crazy who just keeps telling me to sit down a relax !! If only it was that easy ... And if one more person tells me to watch a box set ..... I CANNOT sit still for long enough lol.......... Switching my brain off is impossible . So I'm down to folding and re organising baby clothes for the 100th time lol..... Oh and having 100 showers and baths to kill time .... Tick tock .... Hope all you ladies are well :) I might not be posting much but I'm following ;)


----------



## Dandi

Yay Left, very exciting! I hope she shows up soon, but if not, Tuesday is just around the corner. Hoping everything goes as smoothly as possible and that baby girl is pure perfection!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Eeeeee!! Thinking about you Left!!


----------



## sugargully

She'll be here very soon! Hang in there Left!


----------



## Scarlett2

Sugar - great you're doing well overall but sorry about your hip! I have/had quite a lot of random cramping etc. I think it's normal. I'd deffo share it with your Dr anyway! 

Dandi - I can't believe how quickly time is flying for you! July is coming! 


Left - eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekk! So exciting! Definitely keep us updated!


----------



## Mdc

Omg Left so close! Scarlett you too! Definitely on birth watch for you both. 

Sugar, sorry you are feeling cramps and limpy. 

:hi: Dandi!


----------



## sugargully

Scarlett how are you doing? Is the little one here already?


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi guys sorry I've been MIA :) its been a bit busy !!! Ill post birth story ect later today but for now I'd like to introduce baby Anna Bowe , born 13/03/2016 @ 8.53pm after 28 mins of pushing ;) she weighed 6lb 7 oz ... Tiny tiny ...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Wish2BMom

she's gorgeous, left!! I cannot wait to hear all about everything!! How's DS adjusting/liking being a big brother? Hugs to you all!


----------



## Dandi

Congrats again Left! I read your birth story on another thread and all I can say is WOW! 

Scarlett, it's time! Has the baby come or are you going past due date? Update us when you can.

Sugar, how is your hip? Any improvement?

Nothing much going on with me. I have my level 2 ultrasound Wednesday, so I'm looking forward to seeing my boy and finding out if all looks well. Last week we very quickly went from "I think I feel movement, but I'm not positive if it's really movement and not something else" to "Dear Lord son, please be still before you make me vomit!" He's doing flips (and kicks) now that make me feel like I'm on a roller coaster. They make me a bit queasy, but I love that I'm sure that I'm feeling him now!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I love that your little boy is already so active, dandi!! it must feel amazing!!


----------



## Mdc

Dandi, so very exciting for all the movements, but LO take it a little easy on mommy! What thread is Left's birth story...I will forum stalk :winkwink:


----------



## Left wonderin

Lol ..... Ill copy and paste it now :) just had that brainwave !!


----------



## sugargully

Yay for movement Dandi! Just wait until you get kicked so hard your boobs bounce up and down! It's hilarious how strong these little ones are!

I just got off of spring break where I didn't leave the house for 3 days so the hip is healing nicely. 

Welcome to the world little Anna! Left she's georgeous.


----------



## Wish2BMom

so glad you're feeling better, sugar! the aches and pains sound miserable. Thankfully it's only for a short time of your life (I hope!)

left - you forgot to cut & paste! don't make me stalk you... ;)


----------



## Scarlett2

huge congrats Left. 

And the other extreme... Baby Arthur was born yesterday evening weighting 10lb 6.5oz. So pleased he's here - very cute and squidgy!


----------



## Dandi

Oh my goodness Scarlett! Congratulations! 10 6.5..... bless you!


----------



## elliecain

Blimey, he's a big boy! Congratulations Scarlett! Can we see a pic please? xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Scarlet :) congratulations :) so so happy for you !! What a weight :) I bet he is only beautiful . Wish can't find where I posted it !!! Its not even in my journal !! I promise ill post it soon xx


----------



## Wish2BMom

Congratulations, Scarlett!!!! :happydance: :wohoo: :ninja:
that is quite a big boy!!! how are you feeling?? did everything go ok?


----------



## Heidipie77

Hi ladies!
Popping over from the baby thread(which has been very quiet lately) to stalk for baby news!

Congratulations to Left & Scarlett!! Hope all is well and you are both enjoying those newborn snuggles.

Can't wait to read your stories and see some pics xx


----------



## Scarlett2

elliecain said:


> Blimey, he's a big boy! Congratulations Scarlett! Can we see a pic please? xxx

Thanks everyone for the lovely wishes. Here is the little chunk. The birth was natural and rather fast at the end. I will get round to a birth story at some point!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Scarlett2

Heidipie77 said:


> Hi ladies!
> Popping over from the baby thread(which has been very quiet lately) to stalk for baby news!
> 
> Congratulations to Left & Scarlett!! Hope all is well and you are both enjoying those newborn snuggles.
> 
> Can't wait to read your stories and see some pics xx

Thank you! Where is the baby thread? Can't find it!


----------



## Dandi

What a cute little chunk he is! Love those cheeks!

I had my level 2 ultrasound today and am so relieved to find out that baby Nash is healthy and growing just as he should be. With the ultrasound today, they feel that the elevated risk on my quad screen is nothing to be worried about and chances are he is perfectly healthy. I couldn't be more grateful! However, while it is still small, my new fibroid is growing. So now I get to have ultrasounds every 4 weeks for the remainder of the pregnancy to follow the growth of the fibroid. It's kind of funny to me though bc the fibroid popped as a result of the fertility meds and was first spotted at my last ultrasound right before insemination, so it's kind of like they are womb buddies, both sprouted from this process, and now I get to watch them grow...and just hope that the baby grows strong and the fibroid doesn't!


----------



## elliecain

Oh Scarlett, he's adorable! Congratulations!!! 
Dandi, I'm glad the news was good and I hope the fibroid disappears.


----------



## Left wonderin

Dani that is great news :) what an inserting way to think about your fibroid :) you won't have many 4 weeks left before you will be at the end of your pregnancy !! It will fly by


----------



## Wish2BMom

ahhhh, he's so chunky!! Arthur is the perfect name for him!! love it, Scarlett!

dandi - love the name Nash!! I'm SO happy and relieved for you that all looks good. Besides that bugger fibroid. You'll have to get Nash a little teddy bear and name it Fibby or something so he's never without his buddy :haha:


----------



## Dandi

Thanks Wish. My husband and I met in Nashville and spent a lot of special times there early in our relationship. One day I just threw Nash out there and it felt perfect and has just stuck. Now my family and friends all refer to him by name and I love it. 

Dying laughing at the fibby idea. I didn't find a fibroid toy, but check these out... hilarious! https://iheartguts.com/collections/plush-organs


----------



## Wish2BMom

OH MY GOODNESS!!! those are HYSTERICAL!!! testicles?! ovaries?! who the heck thought to make those? I love the names too!


----------



## sugargully

Congratulations Scarlett! He's a handsome baby boy. I can't wait to hear your birth story.


----------



## sugargully

I've been looking for our baby thread too. I'd love to hear how Jessicat and Kiley and everyone is doing.


----------



## elliecain

They are here: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/parenting-groups/2346665-ttc-over-38-phase-3-baby-buddies.html


----------



## Mdc

Scarlett, he is so cute and I just want to pinch those cheeks!

Dandi, I am over the moon happy that all is well, and you must be super relieved. And those plush dolls....hilarious!

Sugar, you are getting so close. Hope you are feeling good still.


----------



## Heidipie77

Gorgeous pics of Anna & Arthur! Love those newborn days as they change so much, so fast!

The baby thread is in the lounge forum, under baby and parenting. Sorry I have been quiet on there lately, I am studying at the moment as well as looking after Joe so don't have much free time to just relax (starting a primary school pgce in September)

Hi to dandi and sugar - waiting for you two next!


----------



## Dandi

V day! Yay I made it! And first inappropriate belly rub from a stranger yesterday, so things are just moving right along, lol.


----------



## Wish2BMom

HOORAY!!!! Good job, baby Nash!!

how are you feeling? have you 'popped' yet? I'd think so if you're obvious enough for a stranger to rub your belly. What a weird phenomenon!


----------



## Dandi

Feeling pretty good overall, no major complaints. Sleep is hit or miss these days and my ankles are starting to swell if I stand for too long, but I'm feeling pretty good. I've popped. There are still a few things I can wear (shift dresses and loose tunics) that disguise the bump at first glance, but as of last week I'm pretty well past the "she must have eaten a big lunch" phase.


----------



## elliecain

Happy V Day! Yay for inappropriate belly rubs, lol!


----------



## Left wonderin

Yipeee happy v day :)


----------



## sugargully

Happy V-day Dandi! Have fun with the attention from random strangers.


----------



## Left wonderin

Sugar :) how are you feeling ? Not long now !!! Are you uncomfortable ? How are you sleeping ?


----------



## Scarlett2

Happy v-day Dandi!


----------



## Heidipie77

Happy V-day Dandi!
Bump pic, bump pic, bump pic!!!!

:flower:


----------



## sugargully

Hi all! I have a cold but it's almost gone. I'm having all kinds of pregnancy woes. I've got swelling , Braxton hicks, nerve pain in my right leg and I can't sleep because my bladder is always full. 

My dr says all this is normal which is fine. In 2 weeks I have my next appointment. After that I'll see the dr every week until the baby comes. In 4 weeks I'll be full term and 7 weeks the baby should be here! So exciting. I feel this little one rolling around and stretching all the time. 

I still have so much baby gear I need. I went shopping during lunch today and got cradle sheets. One is a soft velour and the other is jersey. The nursery doesn't look like much. My family shower got cancelled because of highway flooding. That means the decor I was going to have last month won't come until my mom gets here in May. I will have a work shower though. That's will be nice for celebrating this little one. Kinda sad I don't get to have one with my family.


----------



## Dandi

I'm so excited for you Sugar! Your baby will literally be here before you know it! I hate that your shower was cancelled. I'm still waiting on someone to offer to throw me one. I guess since all of my friends had their kids so long ago, they are forgetting all of the showers I threw them, lol.


----------



## sugargully

Yeah Dandi I understand! No friends have offered and I think it's because they are done with this stage with their kiddos.


----------



## Wish2BMom

well that just stinks, girls!! women should still get all gooey about you when you're preg and they're done with kids! that's just not fair. Especially after the roads you've traveled to get here!

sugar, do you have names yet? I'm sorry if you've already told us, I don't remember.


----------



## sugargully

Yeah Wish we have our boy name. It's definitely Ryan Malachi. 
Now girl names are tougher. DH doesn't have any suggestions but he's not so sure about mine. I'm trying out different combinations of:
Genevieve 
Nanette
Isadora 
Noel and 
Odette 
I love all of these girl names!

Also I just found out I'm getting a family baby shower! 22 days before baby arrives my sisters are driving from Florida to Texas to throw me one. They must have read my mind! I just hope baby doesn't come early.


----------



## elliecain

It's funny but we don't do baby showers over here really. I've been to one, but she just asked for money... It felt really forced and a bit presumptuous! People tend to bring presents to celebrate once the baby is born in this country.


----------



## Wish2BMom

What a great set of names! So unique! I love Noel, it sounds so poetic. <3

Ellie - No wedding or baby showers? We spend too much money! I'm glad people come to greet the baby with presents, though!


----------



## Mdc

Sugar, sorry you are feeling the pregnancy woes, but you are so close! I adore the names you picked out. 

Dandi, happy belated vday!!!!

So not fair your friends are not throwing a shower for you :cry:


----------



## jessiecat

Hi Ladies!!!
I've missed you all so much (I've missed doing pretty much everything pre-baby).
*Dandi and Sugar*- so happy things are going relatively smoothly with your pregnancies!! Dandi- love the name Nash! Sugar- you deserve lots and lots of baby showers. 
*Wish and Mdc*- always, always hopeful for you both. Your patience will pay off. Mdc- thought about you when the news came out about 6 weeks paid time off in the Bay area!! 6 weeks is still $hit, but at least it's something. Now that Im a mom I realize we need at least 6 MONTHS off. 
*To the ever supportive Left!!*: Congrats on your beautiful baby girl!!! 
*Scarlett* Did i read that you had a 10 lb baby?!?!?! OMG. 

Hello to the rest of you beautiful women (i want to write to you individually but I'm trying to rush while husband has Mo right now. He has to go to work on A SATURDAY :growlmad:) 

Life with an 8 month old boy: in a nutshell-the highs are high and lows are low. Mo is still in our bed (the crib is collecting dust right now) and had his first nasty cold and cough,which lasted about 3 weeks. Two words: NOSE FRIEDA (look it up on amazon!) I can't remember the last time I slept a full night, uninterrupted. It may be one year now!! I started working about one day per week to transition myself back into the work world and was just offered a part time job that starts in a month. I feel very blessed to have been able to stay at home as long as i have but that means I have seen very little of my husband, who has been working 14 hour days during the week and going into the office on the weekends. (Sugar- i miss the low cost of living in Texas. Our rent here in California is 3 times what it was in texas!!) Having a child really takes a toll on your marriage- the first month or so is bliss because everything is new and exciting, but now things are just..hard, well for us at least. I'm still breastfeeding and haven't gotten my period so my hormones are out of whack and libido is still lacking. I miss my husband! I still don't regret our decision to move to California. Being near friends and (some) family is better than being alone. Mommyhood can be very isolating and lonely so it's wonderful to be able to get together with my sister or friends whenever we can. If I can recommend anything it would be to find a group of women you can get together with while pregnant and especially after you have your baby.


----------



## jessiecat

Here is a pic of I took just yesterday. He's a funny, smart kid who still is not the best sleeper. I always have to remind myself that this baby time is so short. Soon he will be running around and talking and I will miss this roly poly time so much. What has surprised me the most is that even though everyone parents so differently (my friends, my sister, people online) all that matters is that the children are healthy and well cared for!! Being a mom is really the best and hardest job in the world.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Omg Jessie!! I've been thinking about you and hoping things were going well. Thank you so much for the candid update. It's got to be tough - you both had years to perfect who you are as an individual, then a few years as a husband and wife. And now - you have to figure out who you are as a Mom and Dad and then as parents together, while still trying to be husband and wife. This is how a friend of mine described it and it really does sound daunting. Rewarding, of course, but daunting. I loooooove the pic, Mo is SO adorable!! Those cheeks!! I love baby cheeks!! Thank you for the positive vibes. Please keep checking in!! :hugs:


----------



## elliecain

He's such a cutie! It is good to hear the truth... I know it's not going to be all easy once I finally get my dream and have my own baby, but your take reminds me to make the most of this time just me and DH and not to wish it away too fast. I'm sure it will all get easier for you and you are doing a great job!


----------



## Left wonderin

Jessie :) its soooooo lovely to hear from you :) adjusting is tough with a capital T . I think we all find out regardless mums end up doing 80 % of the work and caring when it comes to LO .... Dads have this built in ability to not see some of what needs to be done . I agree re never seeing them ... Me and oh worked opposite shifts when I was in work so Sean didn't need Childcare . It ment we kinda never saw each other and when we did we were sooooo exhausted it was hard even to talk !!!!!! Its not the fairy tale the films / movies show you !!! Well lets face it romance isnt either ;) no music ever played when we kissed ;) 

Life changes.... Parenting is the toughest job you will ever do but also the most rewarding . Sounds like your doing great :) and Mo is beautiful :)

Ps : I 100% agree it is so important to make the effort to Get out and about , being a mum to a new baby can feel lonley at times . Mother and toddler groups well worth getting too


----------



## sugargully

Hi Jessiecat! I&#8217;ve missed you so much! Thanks so stopping in and giving us the real low down of life with a baby. I&#8217;m sorry your husband had to be MIA for so long. I do love how he sacrificed to ensure you could stay home with Mo. I can see how that can be a gift and difficult at the same time. Wow I won&#8217;t complain about the high rents of Sugar Land compared to what you&#8217;re dealing with in Cali. Texas is not there yet.

 I love your bit of advice about connecting with other mommy friends. I don&#8217;t have anyone here in Houston that is having a baby in my friend circle. Until I come back to work in the fall (which I will) I won&#8217;t see a single person that has a child under 8 years old. I broke down crying at my birthing class yesterday because the instructor was talking about the ways a husband can help at night. Well I don&#8217;t have a husband at home at night and my mom is going to leave after the first 3 weeks. It was overwhelming to know that I&#8217;ll be on my own. Of course I knew this before I got pregnant but damn it&#8217;s feeling way more real now at 34 weeks pregnant.


----------



## Left wonderin

Sugar you will be just fine :) at this stage of pregnancy everything feels overwhelming xxxxx my oh is home and I still do it all while he catches his beauty sleep ;) lol


----------



## sugargully

Lol! Thanks Left!


----------



## Left wonderin

If you need someone to talk to in the wee small hours ill be here .... Doing the same thing you are :) we can keep each other company while night feeding ;)


----------



## Mdc

Jessiecat, omg hello! No is so adoreable and I want to eat him up! Thank you for the candid post. Kind of funny we try so hard ttcing that sometimes we get blinded to the after math. Great job on bfeed that it so awesome!

I did hear about the partner leave, so hopefully it make it over the bridge to us before the lo gets here. Not sure DH would use the whole time though bc he would go crazy :haha:


----------



## jessiecat

LEft: you are superwoman. How in the world do you find the time to post while running around after a toddler and with a newborn? ANd YES- i totally agree that women do about 80% of the work raising the babies. How i wish my husband could breastfeed. im sitting here using a double breast pump and bra so I can type- Im trying to build up a freezer stash so i can go away for a girls weekend in July. DH stayed home this morning to spend some time with the baby and I finally got to take a shower after I don't know how many days!! WOO HOO! I was stinking bad. I became lost in my thoughts and only washed my hair. :wacko: Totally forgot about everything else. Had to get back into the shower after drying off and realizing I still had mom stink. 

Sugar: everything will be ok. Like Left said, we do most of the work no matter what. My husband could only help the first month and then he was back to work. When he would come home I would leave him a bottle of pumped milk and go wherever was opened to get out of the house. I spent an inordinate amount of time in Walgreen's and Target because they were open 24 hours. Checkout meetup.com for baby meetups in the Houston area! I think the last 5-6 weeks are the toughest physically. It will go by quickly though. hang in there!

Wish: Fingers crossed that betas increase!
MDC: Yay for positive thoughts and I love cabbage soup. :winkwink:
Ellie: that article you posted on the other thread is right on! Totally agree. Im so happy I waited to have a baby.


----------



## sugargully

Alright, if my idols say it's doable then I certainly believe y'all! My step daughters are 10 and 14. They arrive in town a week after baby comes. Maybe they can keep an eye on fluffy bum so I can try to shower. 

I've started listening to Labor of Love MP3s to get ready and relaxed for birth. She has a nice Aussie accent that's really soothing. Now Ive decided I don't want an epidural because it slows labor down even more than just being a first time mom. Also I want to try other positions not just lying down which epidurals require. I'm ok with analgesic shots or ivs though.


----------



## Left wonderin

Sugar you will be just fine with the labour too . Don't be afraid of it , its actually quite empowering as I found out this time having got through it with zero pain relief after expecting a planned c section !!!!!!! Lol...... I never wrote up my experience but am very happy to share it . It might help . I found some surprising things which no one ever told me . I'm happy to share if you like :) I know some people don't like hearing it ;)


----------



## elliecain

I'd love to hear your birth story Left :)


----------



## Dandi

That kind of terrifies me because I'm expecting a planned c section and will flip out if I have an experience like yours. I'm not good with surprises! Lol


----------



## Wish2BMom

i'd love to hear your story too, Left! i'm intrigued by these new things you found!


----------



## Jenny Bean

Hi everyone! 
I am not sure if anyone is on this thread anymore as I know it gets pretty busy with our babies!
I just was looking to chat because I have a 9.5 month old and I just found out I am 4-5 weeks pregnant!
I am not sure what to think! My marriage is not very good at this point, there are issues of verbal abuse! I haven't told him yet because I think he will freak out always thinking of money!
After I had my daughter I was itching to have another but now I am sooo nervous and scared! 
I feel bad for my daughter she won't be the baby anymore :-( 
I feel nervous if I can do this alone and worry about going back to work only to leave shortly after!
I want this little bean to stick but there are so many questions going through my head! Plus I am almost 40!
Thanks everyone!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi Jenny Bean - I'm so sorry for your situation. Getting pregnant should be a fun time for you, not added stress. 
I don't have much for advice for you, I'm sorry. I hope your DH welcomes the news with open arms, and your DD won't ever know the difference as she won't remember a time without her sibling since she's so young.
Good luck with everything!


----------



## Left wonderin

Jenny firstly congratulations :) I know maybe it doesn't feel like that to you but I'm sure once you get used to the idea and over the shock you will be just fine :) I'm sorry about the situation with oh .. Adjusting as a couple after a baby can be tough going and something I think we all underestimate . But verbal abuse is NOT ok under any circumstances . Maybe you don't need to tell him until you give yourself time to get your head around it and then have a serious chat about what he wants for the future . I hope ye can work it out either way you will be just fine xxxxxxx


----------



## Dandi

I don't have any words of wisdom Jenny, but I'm sorry you're going through a tough time. Congrats on your pregnancy though! Even in the worst of times, a baby is worth celebrating! I hope everything works out and you find some peace with the situation.


----------



## jessiecat

Hi Jenny!
I'm so sorry that your husband is (still) verbally abusive. I remember you talking about this before you daughter was born. I hope you are able to work on the marriage before the next baby arrives. You know how stressful it is to have a little one-an additional child just exacerbates issues and puts more strain on the family. <3


----------



## Left wonderin

Phew I have five mins :) well here is my experience of birth this time round . I know everyone has different ones but thought I'd share mine :) 

As you all know I was NOT expecting a natural birth let alone one with no pain relief !!! 
I was scheduled to have a c section on the Tuesday but little madam had other ideas , I had thought if I was to go myself I was taking every pain medication known to man that was legal :) like I did the last time . 
Again this didn't go to plan .. But I am happy to say after going naturally my perception of labour has TOTALLY CHANGED. everyone speaks about it being scary, tough , painful , and it is all those things but it is also the most empowering , amazing , wonderful experience you will ever have . I actually would look forward to doing it again ( not going to happen ! ) 

Some of the things I learned about birth I didn't know before : 
The pain of contractions are REALLY manageable if you go with them .... Ok the are PAINFUL but you get breaks where they totally go . At the begining they feel like " niggles " regular one like cramps or a spasam. You question yourself am I really feeling something so not bad lol.... Next they build to resemble a period pain exactly the same feeling of someone is twisting my insides !! Initally they started for me every 30 mins lasting fleeting seconds and built up to every 2-3 mins lasting 24-60 seconds . At thier height yes I couldn't talk through them and had to hold onto the wall until it passed but the magic thing about them is YOU GET BREAKS :) 

Ok so the contraction itself has 3 phases .... The coming phase ( oh oh here is another one ) it starts off and builds in intensity till it reaches a peak then starts going again . So for a conraction that lasts 60 seconds its 20 seconds coming . 20 seconds at its peak and 20 seconds going ... So the really bad pain only lasts 20 seconds and I just kept in my head I can do anything for 20 seconds ... Then the wonderful thing a break !! Total break zero pain !! Now it is only for 2-3 mins at the end but its a break :) I concentrated on that , not the fact they were coming back again . So technically I went from break to break rather than contraction to contraction if that makes sense . 

Then the amazing part !!! The urge to push ! Its just that an urge !!!! You have zero control over it . It just happens . And the other bit of magic is once you go with and push the pain of the contractions TOTALLY goes . It actually a feeling of pure relief .... Kinda like having a big sneeze ! Or TMI warning a poo after constipation lol..... It really feels quite nice in a weird way . And the groaning that happens isnt due to pain it is actually again something that just happens and gives emense relief . Feels like letting go :) the actual pushing the baby out is hard work , like the name says labour . The process of pushing as actually not painful until the head is crowning which is right near the end . Its more physically hard . As I said the pain of the contractions go with pushing so no pain but its sheer hard work !! Its like a workout you have to push when you feel you can't breath anymore !!! 

Now when the head is coming out it hurts like hell !!!!!! Stinging , burning ouch but no going back then and hey at that point ye have done all the hard work ... Your near it being all over :) 

So that is... My experience ... I have thought about it and think if I would have had the epidural I would have missed out on the sensations of wanting to push ,,, the natural relief that brings which is a weirdly very intense pleasurable experience ....... The pains are painful but short and focus of the " breaks " which are as regular as the contractions . 

My top tips : have a cold towel / water spray for your face you get VERY hot and its sooo nice . 

Don't be scared of the pain or the process, I'm guessing the more you fight it the harðer it is and COMCENTRATE on the breaks as they come quick and fast :) but most of all do what feels right for you :) if that means getting 7 epidurals then do it !!!!! :) 

Can't wait to hear your experiences :)


----------



## elliecain

Wow Left, thank you for sharing that. That has certainly made me think I won't want an epidural, though I think some pain relief might be a good idea! What a magical thing that you unexpectedly got to experience this. Congratulations!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Left - that is so amazing, thank you so much for sharing that. What a gift we get to experience as women. And your little lady with her own ideas about when she was joining this world was the one to lead you there. <3

focusing on the breaks sounds like such a key tip. I will definitely remember that always.


----------



## sugargully

Left! Thank you! Your experience is inspiring and beautiful. How you got through a natural birth when you were expecting a section is just amazing. I didn't know that pushing would feel like relief. That's very encouraging since it sounds well, like labor. 

I'm more excited than ever to go natural. I've been conditioning my hubby to understand my expectations. He has a term for when people blindly follow someone else's directions, he calls them "sheepeople". I told him to help me not be a blind sheep to just whatever the nurses and dr want. Sometimes the medications and interventions lead to more invasive treatments. Man I love all the Mommys that have shared all these great stories that I'm learning from.

As for me I haven't had an appointment in two weeks so I ready for a dr update. My appt is Thursday. I hope I get a cervix check or an ultrasound to check baby's size. 

I went to a Just Between Friends sale this weekend. I got tons of gear that we needed like a swing and high chair. Now I have enough cleaning and washing to keep me busy for a while.


----------



## Dandi

Can't believe that your baby will be here so soon Sugar!!! I'm so excited for you!

I've gotten a ton of stuff at consignment sales (swing, highchair, packnplay, changing table, etc). I had no idea that there was this whole world of huge special consignment sales just for baby and kids stuff, it's awesome. 

My friends finally came through too! While they aren't throwing me a classic shower that I had hoped for (kind of a trend... my wedding shower was a couple's shower at a ranch including a riveting game of cow patty bingo. If you don't know what it is, look it up. So not appropriate for celebrating a bride's special day and SOOOO not me!)...however, they are throwing a girls spa weekend for me and 4 of my closest girlfriends, so that will be fun. I'm looking forward to once last hoorah before life gets crazy! I have another level 2 ultrasound tomorrow. I'm excited to see baby boy and hope he's grown as much as I think he has... based on how much my belly has grown the past 2 weeks, lol.


----------



## sugargully

JennyBean I remember your story aswell. As an abuse survivor I have to tell you the best thing is to go. It's not easy and it's not pretty but the reward is well worth it. I remember when I was in the situation I didn't feel leaving was a good idea. That's because I didn't know the happiness and safety that was waiting for me on the other side of that relationship. There's a better way to live and a better life for you and your babies. Do what you can to get help getting out. Don't be confrontation with him and don't make threats with him. I'm sure you've seen that that doesn't work. Seek help from social services or a religious organization. And be patient with whatever you choose to do. Change takes time and there's no shame or guiltly feelings needed as you work through this. 

Remember we're here for you and Congratulations on this new little life!


----------



## sugargully

Dandi yes! this whole "mega consignment sale" thing is new to me too and it's awesome! I've saved so much money, maybe my kid can go to college! Ha!

Cow pattie bingo! Oh my goodness! I'm learning that how friends/family/acquaintances celebrate the special events inyourlife really shows who they are. The Good, the bad or the ugly!

One of the ladies organizing my work shower keeps putting the wrong baby registry on the email invites. I guess she doesn't want our baby to get gifts. Shes had some pregnancy losses so I think this is hard for her. I'm not sure why she volunteered to organize it. It's the weirdest thing. I'm not worried though, the other lady keeps correcting her.


----------



## Star2011

Hi Ladies, 

Congratulations Scarlet!

Sugar congratulations your baby is almost here. 

Left that was an amazing story. Thanks for sharing. 

Dandi hope all is going well. 

Jenny congratulations for being pregnant. I hope things get sorted out and your enjoy your pregnancy. 

Jessicat your baby boy is cute. 

Just easing my way through this thread step by step.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi star :) nice to see you here :)


----------



## sugargully

Hi Star it's awesome to have you here!

I started maternity leave today! My body feels so much better. My feet haven't swollen yet. I eased my pelvic pressure with a long hot soak in the tub so that discomfort is gone too. Baby's being so active. It's nice to be able to focus on the little wiggles and movements. I want this little one to stay in and grow, grow, grow. Even though I'm so ready to meet baby. I need to do some research about what to put in a diaper bag. It just hit me that I should start getting that ready.


----------



## Dandi

So happy for you Sugar! I hope you can relax now and enjoy the weeks leading up to baby's debut! I know you're team yellow, but do you have any inclinations or gut feelings at this point about the gender?


----------



## sugargully

Oh in my mind I'm giving birth to baby Genevieve! I didn't do any gender predictions other than the heartbeat wives tale. 150 and above means a girl and this little one has been 150-160s for a while. Of course it all just a guess and I'm ok with that. 

We finally bought the car seat today. I got the Graco 4ever All in One. I'm really excited about it. Supposedly it's useful until the child is 10 yrs old depending on their size. 2 moms in Target both said it was a good seat. It's nice to get approval from some mom's that know.


----------



## Dandi

11 weeks left of work and I don't know how I'm going to make it! I've never been so distracted and disinterested in my life. We're going through a very busy time right now with a huge audit thrown in on top of it and I couldn't care less. It's making me feel like quite a slack employee and that's not my norm. I just can't concentrate on anything and I'm so tired by mid day. I know I'm not to first to deal with this struggle though, so one day at a time I guess. Oh bless me, 11 weeks feels so long!


----------



## Left wonderin

Dani I remember the feeling well !!! Especially when they are forward planning and your thinking ..... I won't be here :) lol.... 11 weeks will fly by


----------



## sugargully

Yeah everyone on the job is thinking about the future and what will happen next and im just counting my preggo milestones. I think our minds know what's important at this time. Just focus on you and Nash. The time will fly!


----------



## Dandi

Any updates Sugar? Has baby made any indication that she s/he might be making a move any time soon? How are you feeling?


----------



## sugargully

I had a doctor's appointment today. There's been a little change. My cervix is centered where it was posterior last week. My doctor says that if it moves anterior next week that's a good sign. My cervix is soft but there's no dilation yet. So things might be slowly getting underway. I'm ready to possibly get started with a few things to move labor a long. I have my mom coming Friday after next and the diaper service comes on Wednesday to do our intro to cloth service set up. So I'm ready but there's still things that are not in place. As long as I'm healthy I think my doctor will let things progress without trying to induce me medically. I don't want a lot of medical intervention.


----------



## Left wonderin

Oooh but its offical sugar LABOUR WATCH :) the exciting bit !!!!!


----------



## sugargully

Yup!! It's very exciting. I'm so aware of every little cramp and every little niggle! I don't know what it's going to feel like at the start so I keep questioning is this it? Is this it? We'll see!


----------



## Wish2BMom

EEEEEEE!!!!! :happydance: not long now, Papa Smurf!!!


----------



## Star2011

Sugar- Am excited the day is almost here! Praying for the best.


----------



## Mdc

Sugar, omg it is so close!


----------



## KileyJean

Sugar!!! You are so close!!! Sorry I've been MIA... You will soon understand though! Good plan on going naturally without intervention. So much better for both you and baby! You will definitely know when contractions start. Instead of them tapering off like Braxton hicks, you will feel a definite end before the next one starts. 

Glad things are going well for you!!! I'll be stalking this thread for baby updates!!


----------



## sugargully

Hi Kiley!! I can't wait to find out what mommy life is all about!

Afm: I'm feeling nausea at least once a day. And feeling a lot more low pressure. Sometimes I can feel baby near my pubic bone when I put my hand in that area. I think the doctor will definately say there's been some progress on Thursday if we make it that far.


----------



## elliecain

How exciting! Come on baby Sugar xxx


----------



## Scarlett2

Hello all! 

Sugar - soooooo exciting. I have everything crossed for you. 

It had taken me ages to do this - bet here we go.. My birth story... 

So I expected baby to come early and got increasingly tired and fed up. I basically felt like a whale. In the middle of the night I couldn't turn over or move once I was in bed. I out it down to being a bit older (39 as compared with 35). At 39 weeks I had my midwife appointment and she measured me and said I was measuring four weeks ahead. (Previously she had measured me as two weeks ahead). She said that the change meant that I should see the consultant. The soonest appointment that she could get was four days later but not with my usual consultant. On the Friday we therefore trotted off to the hospital to see the consultant. He turned out to be this slightly bonkers young consultant who took one look at me, said it wasn't worth scanning me, that the baby was huge and he didn't need a scan to confirm that. He said he'd book me an induction. I was unsure but he convinced me to book it because he said I could change my mind if I wanted. The first date was a week later. He also told me I would have to give birth in e labour ward rather than midwife unit because of the risk of shoulder dystocia.

Fortunately, two days later, the day before my due date, I got my show. I was fairly sure that it would be the start of something and sure enough that evening I started to get what I though were more Brixton hicks, but they didn't stop. However they weren't strong enough to do anything about so having told DH we decided to go to bed. I fell asleep but was aware throughout the night that I woke up a couple of times in pain. In the morning DH said that I was moaning in my sleep. :haha:

The following morning the contractions continued and I had never had braxton hicks in the morning so I assumed that this was it and baby would turn up that day on my due date... 

I phoned my mother who was supposed to be coming to look after my other two and disaster my father had an important medical appointment. We ended up having to drive down the motorway, meet her in a service station and transfer the boys into her car. Back home the contractions continued but didn't seem to be getting closer together. I eventually gave in and DH got out my tens machine at about 4pm. At 5.45pm we phoned the hospital who told us that we could come in but to leave the bag in the car in case I had to go home. 

Fast forward to 7pm we arrive at the hospital and due to a shift change they asked me to wait 15 minutes. I was finally assessed at 7 45 (!!!) and told I was a good 5cm dilated and they would admit me to a room. I still had no pain relief as they won't give it to you until you are in your own room. At 7.50pm, whilst waiting for the room, my waters broke in the examination room. DH started to get slightly pushy about me getting a room as I was obviously distressed and in pain. On reflection I think they we're desperately trying to prepare me a room as they didn't have one and they told me I needed to stay put and be monitored as my blood pressure was slightly high. At 8pm they finally told me I could go into my room. I told them I couldn't walk, plus I was still in my (drenched) top and no bottoms for the examination. He draped a towel round me and supported me to walk down the corridor. I found the walk nearly impossible. When I got to the room I was given gas and air and immediately felt more relaxed. 

DH left to get the bag from the car and a minute after he left the midwife left for an emergency in the room opposite. It was about 8.05pm and I was all alone and suddenly realised that my body was pushing. I tried to stop it but had no control over it and realised that baby was coming whether I wanted it to or not. I was in so much pain and was standing by the bed and couldn't reach above the bed to pull the emergency cord so walked the two steps to the door and shouted for help. Everyone seemed to be tied up with the emergency in the room opposite but I felt sure that a doctor in the room opposite had seen me so I walked back in and climbed onto the bed. Sure enjoy a few seconds later a midwife ran in with the midwife on reception. She was still pulling on her uniform. They pulled up my top and the reception midwife shoved my notes at my midwife and told her who I was and they told me that baby's head was there. They told me to push but I just kept asking where DH was. He then ran into the room (I found out that he had been standing the other side of the locked door to the labour ward - of course there was nobody on reception to let him in.) I said "the baby's coming" and he said "yes I know - I can see it's head, it's got dark hair!" Strangely all I could think was that I wasn't in my labour nightie and that I was absolutely drenched with my waters. :haha: This was all at 8.10pm. At 8.14pm baby Arthur was born naturally with no pain relief except about 15 minutes of gas and air. There had been a slightly anxious moment after his head was born and the midwife gave me a pep talk on pushing hard to make sure he came out on the next contraction, but it turns out she was just being cautious because of the consultant's notes. He was pink and screaming and clearly fine! They said he was big but I don't think anyone expected him to weigh in at 10lb 6.5 oz. We left the hospital at 2.00am to go home (my choice). 

He is a very very beautiful, laid back baby. I couldn't be happier. 

Sorry for the essay!


----------



## Left wonderin

Ooh great story :) now I need a photo :)


----------



## KileyJean

Awwww congrats Scarlett! What a great birth story and more power to ya on no pain relief!! Omg I would have died. How is baby Arthur doing?


----------



## Dandi

What an experience Scarlett! Glad all ended well and Arthur was perfection. :)


----------



## elliecain

Wow that's a great story Scarlett! How amazing and fast! I'm glad he's such a nice baby too :)


----------



## Dandi

I found out this week that I have gestational diabetes. Ugh! :( I have to test my blood 4 times a day. It is brutal to tell a pregnant woman that she can't have carbs. So far all of my blood draws have been in a normal range, which is great, but also frustrating because if my blood sugar is normal the only thing holding me back from eating the piece of chocolate cake with milk that I'm craving is the fact that I failed a test in which they make you drink way too much sugar to begin with and force you sit still and not have any water or take a walk. Not exactly normal circumstances to be testing with, but nonetheless, I will follow the rules and prick my finger for the next 9 weeks. Whatever it takes to ensure that baby is healthy. I'll probably be requesting chocolate cake in the recovery room though.


----------



## Wish2BMom

ugh that's super annoying, dandi! I'm so sorry!!


----------



## elliecain

Sorry Dandi. :( 
Still, worth it for a baby! :)


----------



## Star2011

Am sorry Dandi! I know you have a phobia for needles and then this! Praying you continue getting normal levels. 

Sugar- Thinking about you. 

Kiley- Glad you are doing well. 

Scalet- what story. Glad the story had a happy ending.


----------



## sugargully

Sorry Dandi, that does suck. You'll be ok, after a while it'll feel like a routine and won't be so bad. 

Scarlet I love your birth story. It seemed to all happen so fast. 

Afm: I had an appointment today. I'm only 1 centimeter. The cervix is not in position yet. Kinda disappointing but that is a little progress. They think maybe I'll go to my due date or a little bit after! It's a full moon this weekend so I hope baby proves the doctor wrong. I can't believe I'm one of the ladies that may go over due. I think I've spent so much of my time working to get pregnant and stay that way until full gestation that this scenario is hard to wrap my head around! My next appointment is next Thursday. I hope I don't have to keep it! I will get monitored with one of those strap on belts instead of the doplar thingy at this next appointment.


----------



## Left wonderin

I went 10 days over with Sean . Each day felt like a week !!


----------



## Dandi

I'll be thinking of you this weekend Sugar! I hope the full moon does the trick!


----------



## Wish2BMom

holy cow, scarlett! what a great story!!! I'm so glad everything worked out well and quickly for you!


----------



## Scarlett2

Hi everyone. Thanks for the lovely comments. Kiley - all is still going well with Arthur. He's a lovely, chilled out baby! Left - hopefully this image of my little chunk works!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Scarlett2

sugargully said:


> Sorry Dandi, that does suck. You'll be ok, after a while it'll feel like a routine and won't be so bad.
> 
> Scarlet I love your birth story. It seemed to all happen so fast.
> 
> Afm: I had an appointment today. I'm only 1 centimeter. The cervix is not in position yet. Kinda disappointing but that is a little progress. They think maybe I'll go to my due date or a little bit after! It's a full moon this weekend so I hope baby proves the doctor wrong. I can't believe I'm one of the ladies that may go over due. I think I've spent so much of my time working to get pregnant and stay that way until full gestation that this scenario is hard to wrap my head around! My next appointment is next Thursday. I hope I don't have to keep it! I will get monitored with one of those strap on belts instead of the doplar thingy at this next appointment.


Sugar - when I saw the consultant on the Friday he tried to give me a sweep but couldn't because I was not dilated at all (high and firm) and yet two days later I went into spontaneous labour. Don't give up hope - it can happen very quickly. You can go from nothing to everything in one go!


----------



## Wish2BMom

he's so chunky and cute and I still adore his name!! <3


----------



## sugargully

Oh Scatlett hes so aware and is staring right at the camera! He's a cutie!


----------



## Dandi

What a cute little nugget he is! Just adorable!

Sugar, what's the latest? No full moon baby I presume?


----------



## elliecain

Happy due date Sugar!

Scarlett, Arthur is so adorable <3


----------



## Left wonderin

What a cutie pie !!!!!


----------



## Star2011

Thats a handsome boy Scarlet. He is photogenic:)


----------



## sugargully

Well I'm officially overdue. Ive noticed some progress but it's so slow! Some of the plug is coming out and baby is really low, lower than before. I've been doing some of the labor inducing method and maybe they're working? (DTD, breast pumping, clary sage oil and eating pineapple core.) So I'm learning that none of these are instant and baby will come when they're ready. And the full moon had zero effect! 

I'm pretty emotional. It feels a little like the ttw after an iui or ivf. The anticipation for the birth is high and I hope baby is doing ok in there.


----------



## Left wonderin

Emotional is good . Sign of impending labour :) I'm guessing a few days left :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

Come oooooooooon, Sugar Baby!!!


----------



## Star2011

Baby is taking his/her sweet time. Praying for the best Sugar.


----------



## Mdc

Scarlett you LO is absolutely a cutie pie congrats!

Sugar, baby will be here soon and I can only imagine your anxiousness. I also follow a pregnancy journal of someone who's due date is tomorrow and she said the exact thing about waiting to give birth and the tww. Ha! someone in response at least you know there is a very special prize at the end of this one &#128521; Hang in there!

Hi everyone else!


----------



## Wish2BMom

is it weird that I'm a little irritated I didn't come up with the name 'Sugar Baby' until now? :wacko:


----------



## sugargully

I love the name Sugar baby! Too cute!


----------



## elliecain

Any signs yet? So excited!


----------



## Mdc

:coffee:


----------



## Wish2BMom

:munch:


----------



## sugargully

This isn't going how I thought it would. I have to just laugh about it. Baby is comfy in there and my body isn't ready yet. Yesterday the doc said I've progressed some. Cervix is almost to the front and dialated 1.5 centimeters. This is really good but I'm running out of time. He explained the risks of stillbirth and how they increase with each week now. Also he talked about c section rates and how they coincide with the progression of my body. So I will be induced on Tuesday if nothing happens this weekend. He doesn't think my chances of a section are any higher than for anyone else so that's good (about 30%)So Sugarbaby will definately be on the way on Tuesday Aunties! Enjoy your Memorial Day for those who celebrate!


----------



## Left wonderin

Gosh sugar that's amazing !!! Only 3 days max before sugar baby is here :) in Ireland they will only let you go over your due date by a maximum of 10-14 days . I was 11 days over due with Sean . Some babies are just too comfy in there :) I bet it all feels a bit surreal . Do try enjoy the last few days being pregnant and don't wish them away . When you are the other side you will miss it !!! I promise its a weird thing but even though baby is in your arms you is your bump !!!


----------



## elliecain

Good luck Sugar!


----------



## Dandi

Maybe sugar baby just wants to make a grand entrance on a holiday Monday. :) I hope s/he decides to come his/her own before Tuesday, but if not Tuesday will be here before you know it! Good luck!!!


----------



## Star2011

Sugar baby we are all excited to meet you! All the best Sugar.


----------



## sugargully

Thank you ladies! I'm trying to enjoy my last weekend as a non-mom. I guess that's what it's called. I can't believe my bump will be in my arms in just 3 days. Surreal! I really appreciate all of your support!


----------



## Mdc

Sugar, you are so close and I know you are so ready to meet your little one. Other than being ready how are you feeling? I you do not need a csection, but you will get your little one here very soon. So exciting!


----------



## sugargully

Um, I think I might be in labor! Feels like period cramping and it's been going on since 6 this morning. It's uncomfortable but not painful. I'm timing them and they' re all over the place. 40sec to 2 min long 7min apart. This doesn't fit the 5-1-1 the doctor told me was the time to call them. What's crazy is that we're at a car dealership doing a transaction! I haven't said anything to hubby yet bc he has a lot on his plate right now. I guess I'll sit tight a little longer and see if they continue or fizzle out.


----------



## elliecain

Ooooooooooo, sugarbaby, come out and meet us! Good luck Sugar, I hope it all goes well! :hugs:


----------



## Wish2BMom

omg that's so funny and exciting!! I'm going to be so suspect of preggos on their phones now!! :)
I hope this is it!!! GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Sure sounds like it !!!! Eeeek exciting . Good luck :) can't wait for an update :)


----------



## Star2011

How are you doing Sugar. Praying for the best. Anxiously waiting for the good news.


----------



## elliecain

:coffee: Sugarbaby, can't wait to hear about you xxx


----------



## Mdc

Omg sugar I hope by now you have the LO in your hands!


----------



## Left wonderin

Checking a in for an update ;) more waiting I guess .......


----------



## Wish2BMom

I hope everything's ok and you're just exhausted and feeling awesome with sugar baby in your arms!


----------



## Dandi

So anxious for an update! I hope all went well Sugar and you're just busy with your new little love!


----------



## elliecain

&#11014;&#65039; wss


----------



## Left wonderin

:coffee::coffee: hope all is well :) I'm guessing by your absence that those pains meant something ??


----------



## sugargully

Hi! Isadora Nanette was born Tuesday 5/31/16 @ 1256pm. Weighing 8lbs.2oz and 20 inches long. Pictures coming soon!


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh sugar well done !!!! I've tears here for you , tears of joy !!!! Congratulations :) 
Welcome to the world Isadora Nanette . Your mums been waiting a long time to meet you xxx


----------



## elliecain

Yay congratulations! Can't wait to see pics and hear the birth story. Lovely names :)

You are the first person I've known from not pregnant to baby on the Internet. Congratulations! :pink:


----------



## Dandi

Yay! Congratulations Sugar! You were right in your hunch that it was a girl, so happy for you. Love the final name combo, it's beautiful!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Congratulations, Sugar and Sugar Daddy!!! Welcome to the world, Isadora!! (<3 her name)
I cannot wait to see pictures!!
:happydance: :ninja: :wohoo:


----------



## Mdc

Huge congratulations the Sugar's and especially little Isadora (absolutely love the name). Take care of your self Sugar and well done Momma...well done!


----------



## Scarlett2

Yay! And congrats. Huge well dones and enjoy those special newborn cuddles... X


----------



## Star2011

Congratulations Sugar. So overjoyed for you. I love the names! Hoping things are going well!


----------



## jessiecat

Sugar!!!! SO happy for you. Love baby's name. Can't stop staring at her face, right?! Can't wait to hear your birth story. Soak in every minute. <3


----------



## sugargully

This is so amazing! After 10 yrs of waiting and praying through this journey, I'm finally living the dream. Mommyhood is amazing! I feel so blessed...and tired...and sore...and grateful!:cloud9:

Birth story coming soon...


----------



## elliecain

Oh Sugar, she is a total beauty! Well done :) I can't wait to join you xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Sugar she is so beautiful !!!!! Breathtaking !!!! Enjoy every second with her even the hard bits ..... It all goes soooo fast !!!


----------



## Star2011

It sure is a blessing! She is a beauty Sugar. I love the hair! Job well done:)


----------



## Star2011

I have a question on the on the 1 hr glucose test. I have an appt with my ob today and apparently am supposed to do the test. One of my friends who did it stated she could not hold it down. She says it tastes horrible. She had to come back the next day to do it again. She also did when she was 20wks. When did you do yours? Is it too early to be doing it now? Is it that horrible as my friend says so? I am just curious. My appt is not until 2p. 
Thanks for the answers ladies.


----------



## Wish2BMom

omg Sugar, she is precious!!! I'm so, so happy for you and DH. <3
That first picture is to die for - the little headband is so adorable!!


----------



## Dandi

Sugar she is gorgeous! All that beautiful hair!

Star, I didn't do mine until 28 weeks I think, but I've read of many others whose doctors have them do it super early. The taste wasn't as bad I was expecting from all of the horror stories. It's not delicious, but it's doable. A few tips from someone who has downed that stuff 3 times now: 1) ask for the lemon/lime flavor if its available, it tastes like Sprite for the most part and was the easiest flavor to get down in my opinion. Stay away from the orange is at all possible. 2) be sure to shake it before you drink it. I made the mistake of assuming that the little shake the nurse did was enough on one of my tests and it wasn't. By the time I got the bottom of the bottle, it was like pure syrup. Shake shake shake. 3) Don't sip too slow. On one test, I thought it would help to take all of my allowable time to sip it and stretch it out (I think they give you 5 minutes to finish). That made it worse for me. Chugging it as quickly as possible helped me to not focus on how sweet it was.


----------



## Mdc

Sugar she is absolutely stunning and I love the headband. Cannot wait to hear about your birth story. We done momma!

Star, GL on the test. Seems like Dandi has some good tips! 

Dandi, I am going to file those tidbits away since I will need them soon :winkwink:


----------



## Left wonderin

I got mine at 21 weeks this time . We get lucosade to drink which is actually quite nice lol


----------



## Star2011

Thanks for the tips Dandi. Lemon flavor it is!

Lucosade sounds nice. 

Anyway, will update after my appt. They told me l will get my results today. Hope l pass.


----------



## Star2011

Appt went well. Physicals complete, paps and alot of blood draws. Next appt when am 16wks. 

Didn't get the lemon flavor so went with the fruit punch. It was gross but l was able to hold it in. Passed the test. I have to get another one at 24 weeks again:(


----------



## Wish2BMom

awesome job, Star!!! Your pregnancy - YES YOU'RE PREGNANT!! - sounds textbook so far!!!


----------



## Dandi

That's awesome Star, so glad it all went well! Time is just ticking away. 16 weeks will be here before you know it and then in a blink you'll be halfway through it. Have you told anyone yet or do you have a time in mind when you will announce?


----------



## Scarlett2

Sugar - what a beautiful baby! Gorgeous hair. 

Star - glad it went well. Mine was 28 weeks and was fine. Hope all continues to go well!


----------



## Star2011

Thank you all.

Dandi- We started telling more friends and family this week. I dont have a fb account so I have been either txting or calling to announce. I didnt do anything fancy. I told most of my co workers when I was 12 wks. Guess I have been so busy worrying and going to drs appt to even thing of how to announce.


----------



## sugargully

Hi everyone. I've finished my birth story. It' s pretty lengthy because I wanted to remember every single moment. 


Spoiler
Monday May 30th 2016
My Birth Story

At 6am I woke to strong feeling cramps. I needed to use the restroom so I rolled my self up so I could go. I decided not to get up because my bump felt so hard I waited a an hour and had 4 more cramps which I decided was either Braxton hicks or maybe real contractions.

Hubby made bacon and eggs for breakfast. We had plans to go look at a volkswagen he wanted to buy and his dad was going to meet us at the dealership. I decided to say nothing about the cx. I new his heart was set on getting a new car to bring the baby home in. His had stared to have AC and transmission problems that couldn't be ignored or easily fixed. Having AC in Texas is as essential as having wheels on a car. At this point I wasn't in any more discomfort than mind cramping so I didn't have to breath and everything appeared normal.

We were at the dealership from 9am-2:30. The car selection and deal took forever. I wasn't directly involved after the first hour including a test drive. I had been timing the cx since 6am and they were mild until 12:49 when they became moderate. I had to breath lightly and move around at that point. I also was really thirsty and spent a lot of trips to the loo. I was by myself in the lounge most of the time. I watched my fav. Shows and tried not to focus on the fact that I was getting hungry. Finally I was called into the finance office to sign off the motorcycle title that would be used in the vehicle trade. I had bought that bike for my hubby in our first year of marriage but it helped to sweeter the pot so he included it in he deal. Sad to see it go because it's a part of our relationship history but it needed to be sacrificed for the cause.

So finally the deal was done. I had to help transfer our belongings out of the old vehicle and into the new. At that point it was really hard to pretend like nothing was happening. Luckily being guys my hubby and his dad didn't notice because they were drooling over the new toy. So once my FIL drove away and I waited in the new car for my husband to insure it so we could leave. I knew I was going to tell him once he got off the phone. I thought he might be suspicious when he saw I put a towel and a plastic bag on my seat to protect it in case my waters broke. Also I had to jump out the car while he was on the phone bc one cx was too strong for me to sit down through. DH finally said I was acting weird. He the started to tell me the plan for the rest of the day which included going to get the motorcycle and bringing it back there for the trade. This meant I would have to drive which I was in no state to do and that's when I told him. At first he wondered why I didn't say something. I told him that the car purchase take a lot of focus and I knew I was fine because it was very early labor and I'm a FTM so this was likely going to take a while. We headed home, got my FIL to come back and help with the bike trade and I stayed home to call the OB nurse line. The on call dr. confirmed early labor and told me the standard time to call back when cx are 3-5 min apart, lasting 1 min for a consistent hour. I already new this from Dr. Lombard instructions so I set about staring my home labor intensive plan. I should mention that I was really excited to be in labor. When it was clear that the baby wasn't arriving on the due date the dr. gave us options and info on when to induce. Neither of us felt comfortable going too far into week 41 and certainly not into week 42 at all. The risk of stillbirth rises and we just were't comfortable.

My labor plans were to stay home and cope as long as possible. I wanted to use the birthing ball, take warm soaks in the tub, walk and rock my hips, listen to positive birth affirmation tracks and use aromatherapy. Thankfully I got to do all of these. It made my birth experience so special to me. One of the things I did at the dealership was call family/friends and let them know what was happening.My mom was driving in from a Florida. It takes at least 9 hours to get her so I wanted my mom to get a good start. She ended up arriving at 10:30pm. Perfect timing. My cx had turned to the severe level. We called the hospital and got the ok to come in.

I labored for 3 more hours. My nurse used intermittent monitoring so I could move a round and try different laboring positions. I had affirmation poster on the walls and they really helped me focus. By 4:00 the cx were so strong and very close together (2min. ) but I hadn't progressed. I was 4 cm at arrival, 6 cm at 2am, and only 6.5cm at 4:00. That's when I knew things were stalling and I wanted pain relief. I made sure I really wanted to change my birth plan and the doctor informed me about the Demerol shot and its limitations. When she said I would have to stay in bed and the shot would not take the cx away just make me incoherent, I knew I had to do the epidural instead. Only because I had already struggled to stay in the bed for required monitoring. Something about staying on my back like that seriously intensified my contractions. I knew I needed to just take the pains away.

Also affecting my decision was the state of my birth partners. They were giving me their all and I was draining them. They where deliriously exhausted and started to sit more and make crazy jokes which I had no sense of humor so nothing was funny to me. The epidural was difficult. The doctor had broke my waters right before it and immediately my cx had intensified to an earth shaking level. I screamed through them but luckily there was about 5 and the epidurals took effect. Immediately I fell asleep. Like I thought, labor slowed because I was stuck in bed. After 6 hours and being rotated to side lying positions to move the cervix I was ready to push. I felt some pressure so I was able to know where to bear down. My Megan nurse readied the room and coached me for the first 30 min by herself. My husband held my left leg while Megan sat on my right and let me know I was moving the baby. People where rushing into set up. Megan wanted to call the dr. but I was doing so well she didn't have time. Dr. Lombard just happened to come in and said he figured it might be time. Megan tied him into his scrubs and he sat in a stool ready to get baby 10 min. later Dr. Lombard held her up and said I would get to name her. He knew that was our agreement. If it was a girl I would name her and he'd name the boy. We worked on and chose the names together a week ago . He could not agree on Geneveive, my favorite girl pick. So we went with a version of my dad's first name and my mom's middle name. And that's how we were blessed with little Isadora [email protected] 8lbs 2 oz. and 20 inches long. Long black hair with light brown/ hazel eyes.


----------



## elliecain

I'm crying tears of joy for you Sugar. What a great birth story and how amazing to have such a beautiful baby. Well done :) x


----------



## Wish2BMom

love love love!!! thank you so much for sharing!!


----------



## Dandi

I'm so glad everything went so well for you! You're a superhero laboring at the car dealership without uttering a word for so long, so zen. =)


----------



## Star2011

That was a lovely story. Congratulations again.


----------



## Mdc

Omg sugar! That is truly one of the loveliest birth stories I have heard. You are certainly a rock star!


----------



## sugargully

Star, Dandi how are you ladies doing?


----------



## Dandi

I'm definitely at the uncomfortable stage. I feel like he's doubled in size the past couple of weeks and can't imagine surviving his movements if he gets any bigger. =) The countdown is on though! 5 weeks until maternity leave and 5 weeks 2 days until D day. I have a scan tomorrow, so I'll get to see how he's doing and find out if we're on schedule as planned or if anything indicates that he may need to come early. 

How has life been with a newborn???


----------



## Star2011

Dandi- l am glad you are doing well. Cant believe you are that close. 5 weeks to maternity leave and to having your baby. Enjoy seeing your baby tomorrow. 

Sugar- Hows little baby girl doing? And you?

I just started having metallic taste in my mouth and my boobs have been hurting and getting bigger. I havent bought anything maternity wise but now l feel l will invest in a bigger cup size bra this weekend. I heard the 2nd trimester is the slowest one. We have a few trips planned this summer, a few friends and relatives are planing to visit us, l am scheduled for some training and inservices at work from July to Sep and all these will hopefully make the trimester go fast for me. 

Hello to everyone else.


----------



## Left wonderin

Star the 2nd tri is one of the most enjoyable and exciting . Its where all the good stuff happens :) find out the gender if you choose too ... Really start feeling baby kicking :) getting your bump , starting to feel amazing !!! Great hair ... Nothing about it is bad :) don't wish it away :) ENJOY EVERY SECOND of the whole experience :) I'm so very excited for you :) 

Dani !! 5 weeks OMG !!!! Eeeeeek almost labour watch !!! Are you excited ???? 

Sugar I too want to know how your doing ?? Hope all is well with you xxxx


----------



## Dandi

I'm excited, nervous, a little bit scared....so many emotions! Most of those feelings have taken a backseat to pure exhaustion though. =) I'm just ready for him to be here. 

So glad things are moving right along for you Star!


----------



## Left wonderin

Dani the end is hard ! Its like being a child again ..." Are we there yet " it seems never ending !! All I can say is REALLY REALLY try to savour ever second ... Even the hard ones . Its all part of the experience and I bet you 1million dollars you will look back on it fondly and miss it !!!!


----------



## sugargully

Life with a newborn is so different. She consumes my days and nights with her feelings. Sometime it's every 2, 3 or even every hour. When she's not eating I scurry around trying to sanitize my breast pump or start laundry or feed myself! It's so hectic! I love it. It feels good to be so self less to someone. I look into her little face and can't believe she's my child. Of course I think she's georgeous and smart and funny. All of this in a 2 week old. 

During the week before her birth and the week after I had 2 job interviews. I didn't dare blow them off because I so want to work closer to our new apartment. I didn't get the job but I'm not giving up. I'm greedy, I don't want to miss a minute of her growing into a big kid. I'm still in such awe. Man this journey was wrought with heartache but the reward is 100 times worth it!


----------



## Left wonderin

Sugar your post put a smile on my face . I'm so delighted your enjoying being a mum. It is hard work but of the amazing kind !!


----------



## Wish2BMom

ditto, sugar - I'm so happy for you. I remember when your ticker read something like 'IVF - 1, Bank Account - 0'. And now here you are with your naturally-conceived love of your life. I could not be happier for you!


----------



## Dandi

I'm so happy that you're enjoying it so much and really cherishing this time! I hope I can stay as positive during as you sound during the hectic adjustment. 

Good luck on the job hunt! Hang in there and stay persistent! I'm in the same boat. I plan to spend the second half of maternity leave looking for a new position. I know that I'm going to want a job that I don't take so much stress home from and a commute that isn't so long once baby is here.


----------



## Star2011

Sugar you sound busy but loving it. I cant wait to have the same feelings. All the best with the new job. How long is your maternity leave?

Dandi, one week down.... four to go right? 

Left, l will do my best to enjoy this trimester. 

Hello all!


----------



## Dandi

5 weeks to go. 35 days exactly.... not that I'm counting or anything, ha!

Yes, enjoy the second tri! I didn't realize how good it was until it was gone. Oy!


----------



## sugargully

Thank you ladies!

Star I'm a teacher so I dont go back to work until mid August. I could take up to Sept. 1st But it would be without pay. 

Dandi- those 35 days will go so quickly. Enjoy your bump until then. 

Left thanks for all your encouragement. I even looked to your birth story for inspiration to try to go all natural. 

Ellie I'm following your journey and I know you will be pupo very soon. 

Wish I'm praying for solidarity between you and your OH as you make adoption decisions.


----------



## Star2011

Good afternoon ladies,

Sugar- hope you getting more settled with a routine with your little baby girl. Am sure she is grown now. 

Dandi- how are you feeling? Your baby boy is almost here. 

Left- I am sure life is busy with two little ones. 

Hello to everyone. 

Afm, l am doing fine. Started showing abit this week. My boobs have this random pinching pain every once in a while. This started 2 wks ago. Interesting how l didn't have any boob pain the first trismeter but now l do. 

Hope you all have a good weekend. Other than going to a friends beach birthday party on Saturday, it is going to be a relaxing weekend.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi star it sure is but loving every second of it ... Even the crazy ones .. And there are a lot of them ! Just wish I didn't feel so tired ALL the time ! By the time I get to actually sit down to unwind I ALWAYS conk out on the couch !! I'm not complaining I know I'm blessed to get to experience this . Yes EVEN the tiredness !! 

Oooh there should be more baby news soon :) Dani ? Exciting times really soon !!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

so exciting! how far are you now, star? 
I forget - in your testing, did you find out what you're having? are you going to find out?

dandi - not long now for you! 4 weeks?


----------



## Dandi

3 weeks and (less than) 2 days! C section scheduled for the 20th if he doesn't decide to make a move before then. 

I had quite an interesting check up last Thursday. I went in late in the day for what I thought was another routine check up. He measures my fundal height, listens to the heartbeat, asks if I have any questions, etc, and I'm out of there in 10 minutes. Except this time, the check-in nurse who does my urine check, weight, and blood pressure puts me in a room and says to disrobe from waist down because today they are going to do my swab. I don't really know what she means by that, but I assume he's just going swab something down in vj-town...perfectly fine, he's been my gyno for 15 years so we well acquainted in that area. Well, there I lie, knees spread, belly out to here, when I hear him call out from the trenches... "now you know, this swab we take both vaginally and rectally, so just thrust your hips up a bit..." wtf did you just say?! All I heard was rectal and I was not prepared for anything in that neighborhood. So I'm stammering "wha.. huh...are you seri...Whoa!" Before I could even get a word out, he had a q-tip in places that a q-tip has no business being. It was an experience to say the least. I thought I had become immune to mortifying medical experiences during the assisted conception journey, but no. Apparently there are plenty of embarrassing surprises to last the whole way through.

When I thought that it was all over, he listened to the heartbeat and then asked if I had time to go over to OB assessment for a non-stress test. That is not something that you want to hear right after your doctor listens to your baby's heartbeat. He had me in a total panic. I asked if the heartbeat was ok and he said it was, he just wanted to have an abundance of caution and have things checked out. He said if the non stress test was ok, then that was a 99% sign that my baby was going to perfectly fine unless I'm shot or in a car accident. It sounded to me like he was just trying to keep me calm. So at this point, it's almost 6pm, my husband expected me to already be on my way home by then, and my cell phone had about 2% battery left. So I get over to OB assessment and they fully admit me to the hospital, hospital gown, id bracelet, hospital bed, the whole thing, hook me up to fetal monitors, I'm practically in tears wondering what's going on. I call my husband quickly before my phone dies and tell him whats going on and that he needs to answer any calls from an unknown number in case its the hospital calling to tell him to come (we live over an hour away, so I didn't want him to come yet until we knew more). About an hour later a nurse comes in to tell me that everything is fine, the baby sounds great, and I can go home once I sign all of my discharge papers. So all was well in the end, which is all that matters, but it was quite an experience that I was banking on when I went in for my check up that afternoon.


----------



## Wish2BMom

WOW!! so good to know these things NOW! what a shocker (har har har)!!

i'm so glad everything came back fine, though!


----------



## elliecain

What a horrendous experience Dandi! Not sure I'd have been too happy with a rectal swab, especially one I hadn't expected... Still, all is looking great for you and N now :) :) xx


----------



## Star2011

Dandi- that was a scaring experience. I am glad all went well. 3 more weeks! Do you feel like you are ready?

Wish- l am 16w 3d today. I did the Verify test when l was 12 wks and found out am having a girl. I am really routing for the IUI. 

Ellie- Good luck on EC. I cant wait to hear you are PUPO. 

Afm, l have been doing well, until yesterday l had a bout of nausea upto the point of vomittingx2. Couldnt put anything down. Today woke up with the same. The only thing that can stay down is romen noodles. I cant believe am having all these during my second trimester. I had a Ob appt yesterday. Baby is doing good amidst my symptoms. 

Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## Dandi

Physically, I am sooooo ready. Things had been pretty smooth sailing until a few weeks ago, but now my body is over it and ready to start recovering from this pregnancy. Mentally, I'm starting to get scared about the surgery, the recovery, the wondering if baby will have any unknown medical problems, the chances of dying on the table, etc. Pragmatically, I'm almost done with the finishing touches on the nursery, I'm packing bags this weekend, I'm doing some freezer cooking the next couple of weeks, and I'm obsessed with cleaning out every drawer in the house and purging anything that isn't nailed down. 

I'm sorry that you're having delayed morning sickness! Hopefully it's just the result of a hormone surge and you'll be able to enjoy the rest of 2nd tri as a more relaxing time. The weeks are just ticking by now. Almost half way!


----------



## Mdc

Dandi, how scary and they should have warned you about both and especially the stress test. Ahhhh! Glad all is well and you are so friggin close!!! Cannot wait for you. Can you share the nursery theme or better yet a picture?

Star, wow that second tri nausea sure snuck up on you. Glad your little girl is doing fine.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh let the nesting begin!!

that's right, star - I'm sorry I forgot! Have you started thinking about names yet? I'm sorry you're feeling crappy too. You should have been over that stage by now!


----------



## Dandi

I didn't really go with a theme. I just picked a color palette that I liked and went from there (blue, green, and orange). It's morphed into something different from my original vision, but I'm happy with it. I'll share a picture after I finish things up this weekend.


----------



## Star2011

Dandi l am so excited that you are getting close and all is going well. Are you done with work already? 

Mdc and Wish- Yes, l thought this stage was over too! We started thinking of names but have not seriously sat down and decided on any yet. My mother's name is Delight and we are thinking of that name as maybe middle name. We are still thinking..... haven't made up our mind yet. I guess we will be more proactive with names when am close. Now we are just chilling and playing around with names. 

Today has been better with nausea. Last night at work was not good but tolerable. On top of the nausea l have a nasty dry cough but l have beem treating it with non caffeinated tea with honey and ginger. Hopefully lt gets better soon. 

I have a level 2 US in 2 wks. I am excited about that. 

Well, about to take a short nap before l go back to work tonight. Hope you all have a good evening.


----------



## sugargully

Hello lovelies! Sorry I've been MIA. I need to do better at remembering myself and my friends. Newborns can be so all consuming. 

Star I'm sorry you're feeling bad. Hopefully tomorrow will be better. My nausea returned during 3rd tri so watch out for that possibility too. 

Dandi I know you must be so ready for Nash to arrive. I felt such relief when I saw that Isadora was healthy


----------



## Wish2BMom

Hi Sugar! no worries about being so consumed - heck, I'm surprised you posted so soon!! 
How is our little sugar baby doing? are you going to call her Izzy? I had a friend when I was a kid named Isabelle and we all called her Izzy. I loved it! 
how are you feeling? is everything just crazy good? how's DH adapting?


----------



## Star2011

Just popping in to see how everybody is doing. 

Dandi am thinking about you as the days get closer. How are you doing?

I am still having nausea and vomiting every once in a while. I am not so tired like before, thats good though. Otherwise, all is good. 

Hello everybody.


----------



## Wish2BMom

yay star! how many weeks now?
I can't believe you're having 2nd tri nausea and vomiting. This is supposed to be the fun tri! How are you calming your stomach, if at all?


----------



## Dandi

I'm the most exhausted I've ever been in my life, but I hear that this is nothing compared to the exhaustion after the baby comes. The idea of sleep is laughable at this point. I'm either getting up to pee, getting up to shift bc my hips and back are on fire, getting up to take more tums bc of the hellfire inferno in my chest, or getting up to get something to drink bc my thirst is insatiable. I'm not complaining, it's totally worth it, just keeping it real, lol. 

I hate that you are still sick Star! That's just the pits. Sounds like you are dealing with it as well as you can though. The weeks are just moving right along!

Work is also just hysterical right now. They are expecting me to be 100% invested right now in plans that we are making that will take place while I'm out. Not that I'm slacking on my responsibilities or anything, but I really don't need to be included in conversations that aren't going to be finalized until I'm gone. Not to mention the fact that I'm clearly not at the top of my game (aka don't expect me to remember some tiny detail from calculations we did a year ago and haven't looked at since). If I have any regrets, it's working right up until the last minute. I should have made last week my last week. This week is going to kill me just to get through.

10 more days max though! My doc has already said that should anything look even the slightest bit like he may be ready to come or like anything is up, he's taking him right then. He's so excited that I've made it this far that he doesn't want to take any chances. I'm just ready to get the healing underway so I can feel somewhat normal again.


----------



## Wish2BMom

Yeah, dandi!!! not long now! 
I'm sorry you're feeling like t-total crap right now, though. You sound so uncomfortable but you're being quite the trooper about it. I know it's worth it but it doesn't make it any less uncomfortable! :) Almost there! I hope he surprises you a little early so you can a) get out of work and b) get him outta you! :)


----------



## sugargully

Hi everyone! It's Great to hear the updates. I'm posting and nursing the baby. This shows I'm definitely learning how to multitask finally. I feel a bit of stress lifted from my shoulders. My 6weeks postpartum appt went well. i'm cleared to work out eat whatever I want and do the deed. I chose not to go on any birth control. The doctor remembered that we wanted more kiddos and not too far apart. He said bc wouldn't be worth it since we would want a close family gap. Also it's a good idea to wait for the 3 month mark but a pregnancy right now would be ok. I'm not ready now but I'm glad I'm healthy. A year ago I thought my body was not even capable of carrying and now I'm thankful that it can. Feels like I've come full circle. 

Little one is healthy and growing. She's sleeping 5-11 hours at night. I don't take that for granted believe me! That could change any night. 

I got a new job and it's a small promotion. My commute will be 30 min. which isn't bad for Houston at all. Now we just need to move to the new apartment and all the major planned changes for 2016 will be complete. 

Dandi you're getting so close now! Enjoy your uninterrupted time when at home. Its about to end!

Star I'm feeling for you. Girls tend to give their mommies a lot of sickness and fatigue. Those hormones are no joke! 

Wish thanks for checking on me. I hope friends call her Izzy. I thought we would but Dora Dora is what's sticking now. Yes we say it twice, no clue why!


----------



## sugargully

I keep forgetting to mention DH. He's doing pretty good. He has a hard time with her crying. His threshold is pretty short especially in the car. The big test will come when he takes care of her days when I'm at work.


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you for popping in, Sugar!! Everything sounds so wonderful for you guys in life right now - congrats on the new job! 
I'm sure DH will come around and probably not even hear the cries after some time. Or find ways to make them stop - bribes and such! :) 

please post pics of DD (oh! Dear Daughter AND Dora Dora!!) when you can or if you want to! we'd love to see the peanut again!


----------



## Star2011

Dandi- 2 more days. Thinking about you. 

Sugar- glad all is going well. Congratulations on the new job. 

My ms is getting better. I havent had nausea or vomitted in 2 days. I am 19wk 3 days today.


----------



## elliecain

Well, I thought I'd better come in here before Dandi leaves, so Star isn't alone. Hopefully I'll be here rather longer than last time!

Just found out my first scan is on 29th July and my lovely nurse Carrie is doing it! I'll find out how many...

Star, I'm glad your ms is easing off. I've had some heartburn so far.


----------



## Dandi

Ahhhh, 4 days until halfway!!! I'm so glad your ms seems to be easing. Maybe the coming weeks will be more enjoyable for you. 

Yep 2 days left for me. This time Wednesday, my little one should have already made his entrance. I'm beyond ready. It's still a little surreal that I will have a son to care for, but at the moment, that's overshadowed by the intense need to get my body back to some extent. The past week has been really tough and I'm so in awe of every woman who has endured this with a smile. It's not even the ailments I expected that are testing me, it's the things I never even thought about (hemorrhoids and adult diaper rash to name a couple! I can't even sit down now. Sorry for the brutally honest tmi.). I'm so anxious to have my baby on the outside and for my body to start healing. I knew it would be hard, but it's harder than I ever imagined. I'm almost at my breaking point and I never thought id be one of those women. Enough woe is me though! Just had to vent before I end up in tears. :)


----------



## Star2011

Wish hope your DE appt went well. Always thinking about you my friend.


----------



## Star2011

Ellie l am so happy you are joining me. I cant for the others to join too. Enjoy this moment. 

Dandi- l hear you. I think you are normally to feel this way. Your baby will make the healing process quick. I know you will be fine. What time is your c section.


----------



## Dandi

Arrive at 6am, scheduled for 7:30, so I figure we'll get started around 8.


----------



## Star2011

And by the end of the day you will be holding your baby boy. I am so excited for you.


----------



## Wish2BMom

AHHHH I'm so excited for you, dandi!
and lordy, I didn't know there was adult diaper rash involved?? wtf!! complain away - these are those intricate little details that no woman says out loud, so we need to know! 

ellie - eeeeee!! I can't stop squealing when i think of you!

star - thank you so much for the constant support - our appt is this Thurs, so haven't had it yet. I can't wait.


----------



## elliecain

Wish, 3 days until you get to know more. These appointments are so exciting and our lives seem to hang from them, don't they? I hope it goes so well :dust:

Oh Dandi, that's not cool. You poor thing. Not long now and you can start getting things back to normal... With little Nash by your side! I'm so excited for you!

Star, my bump buddy, when it's your turn, I'll be where you are now! It's crazy that there has been a 20 week gap and I really think it won't be anything like that long before the rest join us too.

Is it mad that I'm so very pleased and excited that Carrie is doing my scan? She's been like a sister/mum/counsellor/best friend the past couple of months and I was so worried it would be Mr Akande doing it. He's lovely, but he's not Carrie! She's really happy for us and has started signing off her texts with 'x'! Emails still say 'best wishes'!

I'm lying in the garden in the middle of a heatwave. It's been over 30C today (nearly 90F) and it's amazing! I hated being stuck in a classroom all day, but I'm happy now.


----------



## Dandi

Exactly Wish! These are the kind of thing no one talks about and I wish they would so I may have been more prepared for it, lol! I texted my two best friends earlier when I was at my wits end and one of them admitted that she had both of the same problems at the end of her pregnancy. It was nice to have someone commiserate. I had no idea that "butt problems" would be the worst part of pregnancy for me. She gave me some great advice and treatment suggestions to help put me out of my misery, thank goodness. I've just left from my last pre op appt to give blood and such. Now I'm enjoying what will likely be my last peaceful solo lunch for quite some time. 

Ellie, when do you go in for your scan??? I'm so excited!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Dani was thinking of you in the car today ! Hang in there the end is almost here then you will completly forget the discomfort ! The end is tough going dare anyone to say otherwise lol.. So excited to hear your news on Wednesday :) 

Ellie welcome , this time for the long haul ! Can't wait to live vicariously through you lol... We want details ... Nothing Is tmi ;) lol..

Star almost half way already , how did that happen !!!! How are you enjoying the second tri ? Have you an anatomy scan coming up ?


----------



## Wish2BMom

yes, they really do run our lives. Thankfully, this is also my last week at work before a week off so it's going to be VERY busy. I almost forgot I had the appt this week, actually! When I was thinking of all I needed to do this week...oy!


----------



## Star2011

Sending positive thoughts for tomorrow Dandi. I am sure you cant wait to meet your new addition to your family. 

Left- hope youe baby girl is feeling better now. I did my Anatomy US already. So far all is well other than some small fibroids hanging out with the baby. They will monitor me every 2 wks just to be on the safe side. 

How are your doing Ellie? 

Wish l cant wait to hear about the appt. 

Hello to everyone else.


----------



## elliecain

Ooooooo, it's N's birthday today! I'm so excited! Dandi, I'm thinking of you and sending love and healing vibes your way! Can't wait to see him :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Thinking of you dani :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

Happy birthday, Baby Nash!!! :cake: :happydance: :ninja:


----------



## elliecain

Yay little Nash, so excited to see a picture of you xxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh congratulations Dani :) I'm so happy for you :) can't wait to see little blue :) hope he is snuggling in your arms right now xxxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Ps I've made a parenting journal if any one would like to help me figure how exactly you do this job !! 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/parenting-journals/2401772-journey-me-my-little-pink-blue.html

Here is the link


----------



## Wish2BMom

joined!!


----------



## sugargully

Thinking of you Dandi! This is a magical time enjoy your new little one!


----------



## Star2011

Left will follow your journal for tips on parenting.

Dandi- hoping things are well.


----------



## Star2011

Sugar- hows baby Sugar doing?


----------



## sugargully

My sugar-baby is doing well. She's still sleeping 5-10 hrs at night. She's doing better with taking her bottle too. I give her 1 bottle a day so she can practice. I can tell she's trying really hard to learn to drink from it. Tomorrow we go look at a childcare center. She'll go there 2-3 times a week to give DH a break during the day. I'll post a pic soon. 

How are you feeling?


----------



## Star2011

Glad baby Sugar is doing fine and learning how to bottle feed too! Let us know how she does on her first day at childcare. How many hours a day is she supposed to be there? Hope it goes well. 

I am doing well. I felt my first kick on Saturday. It was a beautiful feeling. Felt it again this morning. DH was able to feel it too and he was so excited. He kept on saying" thats my girl there".


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh star its such a special moment :) I LOVED feeling LO move , think it was my favorite bit .. Except when it felt a bit icky near the end as the movments where so huge ! Enjoy and treasure very second . 

Sugar sounds like your LO is doing great :) and she is a trooper with the sleeping !! Hope your enjoying motherhood x


----------



## elliecain

Yay for the kick Star! How many weeks are you? I can't wait to get to that point.

Sugar, I'm glad all is good with dd. Picture when you can please!

Afm, my heartburn was awol for 2 days and I got worried as I had some cramps too. Then, today (5+6), my heartburn came back and seems to have brought some nausea with it! I was also so sleepy this morning, I just didn't want to get out of bed at all. I don't know how I'd get through these things if I were working, so perfect to be on holiday the whole of the first tri. I go back to school at 11+6 :)

I have my first scan in 4 days! I'll see my lovely nurse Carrie and also find out how many babies we are having! So exciting :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Ellie don't panic if the icky feeling comes and goes . Its brilliant your off for the whole first tri couldn't have timed it better :) you will be able to listen to your body and take really good care of yourself :) I see lots of napping in your future ;)

And OMG 4 days I'm so super excitied too :)


----------



## Mdc

Omg how did I totally forget to check this thread. Duh! 

Sugar, sounds like things are going amazing for you! When do you start the new job?

Dandi, Nash's cheeks are so scrumptious. Hope you are transitioning well. 

Star, very exciting to get your 20ish week scan soon. 

Ellie, can I just say I am still super excited for you and Fri is going to be here so soon!

Left, I am going to follow your parenting journal now. 

Cannot wait for this group to grow...literally...unless you are not wanting to that is :haha:


----------



## Star2011

Hi ladies,

Ellie- Glad you are doing well. You first trimester will be spent while relaxing with no work? Lucky you. Take advantage and enjoy it. I am sorry for the heartburn.

Left- yes, it is such a wonderful feeling. I have been feeling the kicks mostly in the morning and once in a while when am at work at night. 

Dandi- Did l miss baby Nash pic? I hope you three- plus hubby are doing well. 

Between, l am 20w 4 days today. 

Mdc- l cant wait for you to be PUPO. It is coming soon.


----------



## sugargully

Hello everyone

Mdc- I start on Aug 8. That's little ones first day of childcare too. I'm freaking out over that more than starting the job. I better not wear eye make up that day cause I'm sure I'll be crying as I drive away! 

Star-I'm happy you felt the first kick! I actually miss that feeling. It's been replaced by the cute giggles she does when we can get her to laugh. I had no idea 1.5 month olds could laugh! Crazy!

Ellie- you're scan coming up is so exciting! I can't wait to see the baby(ies)!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hey everyone I would really love some photos of these adorable bundles :) 
Here is Anna Bowe all 19 weeks of her
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## elliecain

She's so beautiful, Left! xxx


----------



## sugargully

She's super cute!


----------



## Star2011

Left- She is so beautiful. Love her cheeks. You are blessed indeed!


----------



## Wish2BMom

sugar - so glad you're doing well! And sugar baby just sounds adorable - daycare already?? nooooo!!

star - kicks!!! I cannot WAIT for that! though one of the women we were just on vaca with is 7+ months preg right now and baby keeps kicking her in the hoo-ha! not nice, baby girl!

ellie - I'm so glad you're feeling crappy! and able to just stay home to work through it too and not have to concentrate on work for a few weeks. Good for you. Enjoy Isle of Bath!

left - Anna Bowe is just scrumptious!


----------



## La Bergere

Hi ladies,

I only posted on the TTC thread a couple of times and I was so envious of how quickly everyone seemed to get #2!
I'm now 12+2 with #2 and over the moon. 18 months of trying!

It's lovely to see the baby pics too!


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi La - welcome and congrats on cooking #2!


----------



## sugargully

Welcome La Bergere! 
Massive congrats! I'm still enjoying my #1 but would love to have another.


----------



## Star2011

Hello girls, 

Congrats La Bergere and welcome. 

Hope everybody is doing well here. 

Just an update. I had some sickness and family issues the last few days. Doing better now. 

Baby girl is doing well. 22wks 5 days today. I have monthly appts with a MFM specialist and monthly appt with my ob. I get nervous everytime l go to these appts but plus side l get to see the baby every 2 wks:). Otherwise, taking one day at a time. 

Just checking in and seeing how everybody is doing.


----------



## elliecain

I'm sorry you have been sick Star and I hope you are feeling much better now. Wow, you are so close to V Day!

I'm doing well. I had some cramps that scared me, but I've booked in for a private scan tomorrow morning to check things out and I'm sure it will be fine. I'm 8+1 today and still no actual morning sickness, thank you prednisolone! Mainly just exhaustion in the afternoon/evening and HUGE sore boobs!

I've started knitting today and I'm loving it so far. I'm really lucky to be on school holidays for another 4 weeks. I'm excited to go back and announce though - my tutor group will go nuts! They are 14/15 so the girls will be so excited (until they realise I'll be on maternity leave for a year... Luckily I have a lovely co-tutor this year, who will take them over when I go off. For once, my school has planned ahead!!!)


----------



## Heidipie77

Hi ladies! Long time no speak! Wow time goes fast with a little one, Joe is 13 months now and doing great (apart from still waking twice per night!). Have been hanging out on fb with kileyjean and staceym - much easier to catch up on using a smartphone.
Congratulations to star and Ellie! You'll soon have your babies in your arms &#10084; .

Congratulations to dandi on the birth of Nash!! Hope you are both doing well in the blur of newness. Have I missed a picture of him?

Anyhow will try not to leave it so long before popping by to say hi to everyone x


----------



## Star2011

Thank you Heidipie. Glad all is well. 

Ellie, l also do remember getting occasional cramps and freaking out. Let me know how your scan goes. 
what are are knitting? I did start to crotchet a baby blanket. It is white and light purple. I am so jealous that you will get a whole year maternity leave. I am only getting 3 months off. Well, enjoy your sch holidays. All the best with the scan today. Happy almost 9 wks:)

I also have an appt today and of course a scan today. I will update later.


----------



## Wish2BMom

stalking when I can, girls! <3


----------



## elliecain

Thanks.

I'm so glad I paid for the scan, it was worth the money. Little Bee is now 1.9cm and the heartbeat is looking great. They don't measure it, but I tried to count and got around 170-180bpm.

We have decided to have the Harmony Test 2 weeks today. It's not cheap, but will be peace of mind. I'm sure Bee is perfect, but I do worry with my age. The bonus is that we get to find out the gender, so I'll know within 3 weeks!!! Then it will be time to announce.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpeg
File size: 52.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Star2011

Stalk away Wish:)

Ellie- Beautiful scan! Glad baby is doing well. So you will find out the sex of the baby soon? From the harmony test l mean. I am so excited. 

My appt went well. Baby was moving alot so it was hard to get a good pic. I tried to attach it. Hope it works. Oops, it attached in a different angle. You can see her legs but she kept on hiding her face. Hopefully next scan she will let us see her face.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## elliecain

Wow Star, your little girl looks amazing. I'm so excited for you! I can't wait until I see legs and arms and nose on my scans.

Yes, I'll find out the gender within 3 weeks, as the result takes about 5 days. I'm so excited to know!


----------



## Left wonderin

Star how sweet . I can see arms and legs :)


----------



## sugargully

She looks cute and healthy Star! Won't be long now.


----------



## Mdc

I love baby scans! They both look perfect.


----------



## Dandi

Ahh! Lovely to log on and see these scans and updates. I feel as though it's bee he's since I've I've been on B&B. Taking care of a newborn is both amazing and exhausting. Star, glad to hear you are progressing so well! So close to third tri! Ellie, I can't wait for your Harmony results. The wait was excruciating, but I hope the results are good and give you a sense of relief ( and super exciting to find out the gender of course!). Sugar, I hope you an sugar baby are doing well!! Now I'm off to find a breastfeeding thread to talk me off the ledge...ugh! Never thought I'd Google so much about milk supply issues and trying every home remedy imaginable to meet the needs of my boys big appetite.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi dani what's up with bf ? I'm no expert but have bf 2 if ya need to chat :)


----------



## Wish2BMom

star and ellie - loooooove the scans!!! <3 <3


----------



## Star2011

Thank you ladies!

Sugar how is going back to work and leaving Sugar baby? I am sure that is hard. 

Ellie hows are you doing? 

Left and everyone else hows the going?

Dandi good to see you. Glad you are doing well. Are you ok posting a pic of baby Nash? If you are not ok l understand. I am just glad all went well and l hope you figure out the bf issues. 

Well, l am 24 wks. I am so greatful l got this far. I am believing and trusting to get further on.


----------



## elliecain

Yay for viability Star!

I'm ok, wanting another scan as I can't believe I'm actually pregnant. My SIL is a vet nurse and she did her own us scans last time she was pregnant, so I might ask her if she'd do one for me next week.

My GP surgery messed up and now my booking in appointment isn't until 8th September, when I'll be 12+2, but I've managed to get a dating scan date of 2nd, so 2 weeks today! They aren't going to do NT test any more, as I'm having Harmony test done next week. I should have the result by the time I get my scan and I'm so excited to post my announcement picture on FB. It took me ages, but I'm really pleased with it!


----------



## Wish2BMom

BELIEVE, ellie!!! you got this!!!


----------



## Dandi

Star- I would post a picture here, I just can't figure out how to post one from my phone. I'll try to do it the next time I'm on my laptop.

Left- I'm just not producing enough. We got off to a late start with bf since he was in NICU most of his first 3 days and I fear that may have set my supply off to a poor start. He latches fine, but I'm just not producing enough. At his one week check up he had lost too much weight so his doctor told me to start pumping to monitor my supply. He's been eating 4 oz every 3 hours since his second week (even 6 oz a few times when really hungry!). I make only between 2 and 3 oz every 3 hours, I can't keep up with big boys appetite. We've been supplementing with formula between 25-40% of his meals. I know the important thing is that he is fed and growing, but I really want to get to exclusively breast milk. I'm eating oats, drinking ovatine (the barley supposedly helps), and I've just ordered some herbal supplements that are supposed to increase supply, so fingers crossed!


----------



## sugargully

Hi Everyone!

Wow Dandi Nash is a good eater! Isadora just started taking 4 oz at a time last week at 2m2 weeks. I've seen a few lactation consultants for various things but they all say the best way to increase supply is to feed constantly. It's the complete draining of the breast that makes more milk. Also using hand expression with the pump as well as lots of skin to skin time. I don't make much either but some how I squeeze all I can from these boobies!

My first week at work went well. It was the excitement of a new job I think. Now 3 weeks in and I'm not so excited. I brought some 3, 5x7 picture frames in so I can stare at her all day!

Also I have to pump in a restroom, which makes me grumpy. I wish work had a mother's room like you find in Babies R Us and BuyBuy baby. Those places spoil me.


----------



## Mdc

Sugar, glad work is going alright. Ugh about the bathroom. Too bad they can't give you an empty office instead?


----------



## sugargully

I wish MDC. Theres no offices available. This is public school in Houston so space is very limited. I share a 5x5' (if that) cubicle with another person!


----------



## Dandi

Oh my gosh, your profile picture is adorable Sugar! Could she get any cuter!?


----------



## Dandi

FYI to all you mamas and future mamas... My sister told me about an app called MAMA and I've already placed two orders today, one for baby and one for me. It's pretty addictive bc the prices are so low.


----------



## sugargully

Oh look at him! Nash is so cute. Kiss those cheeks for me Dandi!


----------



## Wish2BMom

cuteness overload, for sure - those babies are stinkin' adorable!!!


----------



## Star2011

Happy Monday,

Love your profile pics Dandi and Sugar. 

Sugar am sorry about the pumping situation. I will probably have the same situation. My job doesn't have a private pumping area and about 80% of employees are women. 

Ellie your next scan is coming up right? Did you get your results from your harmony test? Hope you are doing good. 

Dandi are you doing ok now with bf? I ll check that app MAMA. I just started buying stuff now. I was waiting for my V day to start doing that. 

Afm,l am doing well but just started have mild swelling on my feet. The good thing the swelling goes down once l elevate my feet. I am on my feet alot at work and my ob says that sometimes causes the swelling. My BP has been good so far with the swelling and am greatful for that. Every bit of this journey makes one worried. I am hoping for the best everyday.


----------



## Star2011

Ellie never mind. I just read back. Your scan is not until 9/2. It is coming up. Hoping for a wonderful scan.


----------



## elliecain

Thank you Star. I'm sorry your feet have been swollen and you've been anxious. I don't think we can ever relax after what we've been through. I decided not to do Harmony, but trust the free NHS combined test and only do expensive Harmony if I'm high risk.
Yes, my scan is on Friday and I can't wait! Not long to wait now though. I'm amazed that I'm 11 weeks tomorrow! The last couple of weeks have flown by. I finally bought a new bra and some over bump jeans today. I'm so bloated and I just want to be comfortable. Result!


----------



## Dandi

Star, I hate that your feet are swelling. Awesome that your bp is fine, but it can still get uncomfortable. I had the same thing, perfect bp but serious swelling. I could only fit my feet into flip flops the last two weeks, lol. Hoping that you find relief and elevate whenever you can. 

Breastfeeding isn't going how I'd hoped. I love the bonding feeling of nursing him, but bc of my low supply and his overwhelming demand, I'm now exclusively pumping. He's now eating between 5-6 ounces at each feeding (only 6 weeks tomorrow, it's unreal!). I was nervous that he may be overeating, but his doc said to keep doing what we're doing bc his growth and weight gain is right on track. So I pump and pump and pump and end up with 4 bottles of breastmilk for him a day. Then he has 4 bottles of formula a day as well. It's not what I had planned, and the mama guilt about it weighs heavily on me, but he's still getting some benefits from half breast milk and the important part is that he's well fed. I'm taking supplements to increase mammary tissue though ( I had no increase in breast size during pregnancy) and I've noticed. Slight improvement after a week. It says to give it 2-3 weeks so hopefully there will be more progress that leads to more milk. 

The worry never stops ladies, I understand that now. From ttc, to pregnancy, to mothering, the worry is the one constant. Womanhood and motherhood is hard! We just have to have each other's backs and remind each other that we're doing the best we can, whether that be the crazy ttc regimens we put ourselves on, the constant worry and fear surrounding everything during pregnancy, or the guilt and second guessing when caring for a baby. Hang in there ladies, it's tough work we have!


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you for the pep talk, dandi! I know you are feeling guilt but at least you can be comfortable in knowing that (I believe) the formula these days has come a loooong way. I wasn't breast fed and I came out fine!!:laugh2::bodyb:
And little Nash knows just how much you love him!! Your body is doing its absolute best!!


----------



## jessiecat

Hey Ladies,
Ive been following along on my phone via email updates. 

Dandi- Nash is SO scrumptious! You're doing A GREAT job with him. Please don't feel guilty that you can't give him 100% breastmilk. I know a lot of mamas who got a late start in breastfeeding and also had difficulty. Formula has its purpose. When Mo was first born he lost so much of his bodyweight because my milk didn't come in for 5 days. The pediatrician told me to give him 1 bottle of formula per day for 3 days and then nurse on demand. It worked, but even exclusively breastfeeding is HARD in the beginning because the baby will cluster feed in order to get mom's body to produce enough milk. It darn near killed me. Mo is 12.5 months old now and I still breastfeed-he had some cow's milk the other day and did great on it. I'm relieved that he can now get hydrated from other sources and give me a break!

Sugar: I pump in a closet at work :shrug: It's actually not horrible because I'm just happy to have some alone time and luckily I only have to pump once per day (at lunch) because Mo is older now. Your daughter is so beautiful. 

Wish: I'm so proud of you for continuing to forge ahead with donor eggs. I gotta be honest- before I had Mo I said I would never want to adopt because I believed I wouldn't be able to form a bond with a child who wasn't genetically related to me. Now that I'm 12.5 months into being a mother I realize it's caring for and nurturing a child that creates the bond, nothing else. Mo doesn't look like me or my husband as infants. For me there was also a strange disconnect between carrying him in utero and then holding him in my arms after giving birth. He also looks nothing like he did when he was born. These babies change so much and so quickly in the first couple of years. They have their own unique personalities which are sometimes nothing like that of their parents. 

Ellie: I read your post on sex with DH. Sex has barely returned to our relationship, 12.5 months post pregnancy!!!! It was painful for me for the first 6 months and now we're just too exhausted. We're planning our first 3 day getaway in October so I'm excited for that alone time. 

Left: How is my favorite Irishwoman?!?! You daughter is so beautiful. I absolutely love her hair color. My great grandmother was a redhead!!!
Question for you: Are you still nursing her? I know you breastfed your son for a long time. Did he wean himself? Mo nurses a lot at night and he's still in bed with us. 

Star: So happy for you. You're nearly finished. Love the scan of your daughter!

Hi heidipie!! Can't believe our kids are over 1 year now! Mo is still waking up at night too, but he's in our bed so I mostly sleep through it. I can unlatch my nursing bra during the night and not even remember doing it the next morning. 

MDC: woo hoo on 7 frosties!!!! you will be pregnant soon. <3

As for us in sunny SoCal-

Mo turned 12 months old a couple of weeks ago!!! I look at his chubby baby pictures and the only thing I really miss is how much easier it was to carry him. He's wiggly and weighs 23 lbs now. The infant stage was really challenging with his 6 naps per day, constant nursing and frequent night wakings. He's crawling around and has got a great sense of humor. I work 2-3 days per week and it's the perfect amount of time for me to be away from him. We had a nanny come to the house for a couple of months but it was expensive and Mo got bored at home. We started him in daycare last week and he absolutely LOVES it. He squeals when we get into the parking lot in the morning and cries when we have to go home at the end of the day. Would love to give Mo a sibling in a year or two so we're going to wing it and see what happens. I'm still breastfeeding a lot so my period hasn't started. He brings us such joy which makes the difficult times with him much more bearable. 


I'll attach some pics of our little man in the next post!


----------



## jessiecat

A couple pics of Mo


----------



## Star2011

Ellie- 11 wks already! We will be in 2nd trimester together in a few weeks. That is great. I also have a doc appt on 9/2. Hope our appts go well. 

Dandi- l am sorry you are having difficulty with bf. I have no advice other than to hope baby Nash grows healthy whether with bf or formula. 

Thanks for stopping by Jessiecat. Your baby boy is so handsome. Can't believe it is already! I am glad your family and you are doing well. Enjoy your 3 day weekend in Oct. 

Afm, l am 25w 5d today and greatful l made it this far. I have an upcoming ob check accompanied with an US on 9/2. Looking forward to seeing my baby girl. I have not had a pleasure of seeing her face with all the US l have had so far. She keeps on hiding her face. I hope this time around l get to see her face. She has been kicking alot and that brings joy to my heart. Some kicks are painful but l am not complaining. Well, hope you all have a good rest of the week.


----------



## Star2011

Wish l am excited on your journey with DE. I am always excited to read on your progress.


----------



## elliecain

Mo is so cute! Can't believe he's over a year already, it just seems the other day that he was born!
Star good luck for Friday. I hope we both get to see what we want: healthy babies :)


----------



## sugargully

Jessie it seems like yesterday that Mo was born. He's a handsome little fella. 

Star glad you're enjoying her kicks. Will you do a 3D/4D scan? My boss did one and it was amazing how clear those pictures are. 

Ellie it's almost Friday! I'm excited for you girl!

Wish I'm so glad you're on the DE journey. I remember when you were first discussing it's possibility. 

Left I love your journal. You're a great story teller. I feel like I'm in your house when I read it. 

We're still getting use to our new schedule. I'm managing the best I can. So far I haven't dropped any balls that have been to hard to undo. Sometimes I worry that something really bad will happen simply because we are so stretched, tired, and just plain busy. I have tailbone pain that a chiropractor is going to check out next week. I had it during the pregnancy too but now it's gotten worse. Probably from the pushing. I can't sit down for more than a few minutes. Little one has dermititis on her belly. Her skin is so sentitive. I'm still exclusively breastfeeding and cloth diapering. Both require a lot of dedication but I've convinced myself they're worth it. Breastfeeding by far is the most demanding as Dandi, Jessie and Left have also said. I really don't want to be at work. I miss her so much. It's hard not to pick her up when she's sleep at night and hug her just to get my cuddles in. I want a magic wand I can wave so I can change my life circumstances and stay home. I guess I would at least like to have the option. I'd probably get antsy but I wouldn't mind having the choice.


----------



## Dandi

Sugar, that sounds so painful. I hope you get some answers and relief soon. I'm sure you're doing a great job of juggling all the balls that matter, you can only do the best you can do. Bravo to you for the breastfeeding and diapering. I know how demanding and draining that must be for you. I feel your pain about wishing you had the option to stay home. I read the day cares policy manual the other night and it had me crying for two hours realizing that I'm not going to be there for him during the day and wont get to see him much during the week. I'm so dreading it. I don't know how I'll do it, but I know it must be done. Hang in there. Sounds like you're doing an amazing job!

I have to celebrate here. I sit here typing after sleeping for 6 whole hours straight!!! Nash is going through a growth spurt and fighting sleep yesterday lead to him going 7 hours between feelings! I couldn't believe it. I felt so disoriented when I woke up and saw the time, lol. The bad part is that means I missed two pump sessions bc I don't set a clock. I just feed him when he wakes him, get him back to sleep, then pump for 45 minutes. My boobs are on the verge of exploding. I'll risk losing a nipple as a casualty in exchange for that sleep though, it was marvelous!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

reading and running b/c work but Jessie!!! thank you for stopping by!! I was just thinking about you the other day and wondering how you were doing. Little Mo is such a little boy now!! He's so adorable, you must eat those cheeks daily. :)


----------



## Left wonderin

OMG dani !!! You are ROCKSTAR for pumping that much !!!!!!! Feel no guilt !!!!


----------



## Mdc

Jessie, omg your little boy is so cute! I am so happy you are still keeping up with is. I forget where exactly you live is LA. I am likely going to be traveling down there a bit for work so maybe a bnb meet up :winkwink: Thanks for the preggo cheering. Now I just need pgs to come back awesome and work on my damn lining. 
Dandi, six hours you must feel like a new women...well one with exploring nipples though :rofl: You are doing an amazing job raising your little boy. 

Ellie, no way 11 weeks! It was just yesterday you got your BFP!

Left, wait what....you have a journal. How did I miss that?!?! What is the title?

Wish, so excited you are on the verge of being preggo so very soon :wohoo:

Sugar, hope the tailbone pain gets better and you are deffo superwoman. My sister did cloth diapers also and she was so happy that she stuck with it. 

Star, cannot believe you are so far along and very exciting you are starting to buy stuff. Any ideas on the nursery?


----------



## jessiecat

Sugar: It kills me that you have to go back to work with pain that is definitely related to the pregnancy and labor. It took me MONTHS to physically feel like my normal self again. I get so frustrated that we are expected to go back to work so soon after having a child and then we're also pushed to breastfeed at least one year, which is crazy hard while working. I was lucky and took my time going back to work part time (my choice) and I wish that everyone had that option. Just take things one day at a time and know that most of us are in the same shoes. I worry all the time that something bad is going to happen because like you and your DH, my husband and I are overwhelmed with the demands of caring for an infant, keeping our sanity and some semblance of a healthy marriage, working, cooking healthy meals, etc etc. 

Mdc: I would LOVE to have a BNB meet up! I live in Pasadena, northeast of Los Angeles. Send me a private message on here whenever you're going to be in town and I can add you on FB.


----------



## elliecain

I'm really lucky that I will be able to take quite a bit of maternity leave. I get reasonable pay for 4.5 months and then statutory maternity pay (about 25% of my salary) for another 4.5. I'm allowed to take a year off, but I'll probably run out of money at 9 months. I'm saving for all this now, but it's hard to save and start buying all the things we will need...

My plan is to start weaning at 6 months and hopefully be done with breastfeeding by the time I return to work. We don't have anywhere to pump and we don't have long enough breaks to get it done anyway.

Star, how are you feeling?


----------



## Star2011

Good morning ladies,

You are so lucky Ellie to get that much time off. I am only getting 12 wks off. 

Mdc- l am thinking lavender and white for nursery. I havent done much. Just have a crib. Work has been so busy and l have been taking some mandatory work classes and inservices so not to do them end of this year when l am almost due. 

Pregnancywise, l am doing good. I have my 1 hr glucose tomorrow. I wish l could bypass it for they made me do one when l was 16 wks and thankfully l passed. My appetite has been good and no more nause and food aversions. I am 28 wks tomorrow too. Can't believe where time went. Baby is doing well, kicking me as she pleases.


----------



## Left wonderin

Star I love the nursery colours :) I love nurseries they make me all mushy lol.... I am dying to do one for Anna but first I need to do up a room for Sean to ove into . We are at the stage of picking out paint. I'm thinking white with a primary colour on a feature wall . Maybe a red or a blue . I can't wait to do Anna room :) 

28 weeks boy that has flown by !!! Congratulations on the third tri ;)


----------



## Wish2BMom

jessie and mdc - so jealous if you guys meet up!! though I know I already had the pleasure of lunching with mdc! :hugs:

star - love the colors!! left, nurseries make me mushy too, heehee! Happy 3rd tri, Star, I can't believe it!! When is your due date again?

jess - are you guys trying for #2, per your suffix area there??

sugar - how are you doing? how's our sugar baby?


----------



## elliecain

Hi everyone. I'm 14 weeks today, so officially out of the first tri! 
My bump also popped today and I spent the whole day with teenagers staring at my tummy, despite wearing a loose dress. It's mad how it's suddenly gone from bloat to bump. Apparently, it's my organs trying to find their place now that little Bee has pushed them up. I'm just glad I look less fat and more pregnant!
Happy third tri Star.
Yes, Jessie... Are you trying for another baby now?

Love to all...


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh ellie, I love that update!!!! <3


----------



## elliecain

It's gonna be you soon, Wish... Wondering where 3 months went and trying to find clothes that accentuate the pregnant, rather than the bloat!


----------



## Star2011

Hi ladies, 

Just checking in. 

Third trismeter is going on well. Just starting to get tired and sometimes SOB. We are going out of town this weekend. Last trip before baby comes. I am looking forward to that. Tomorrow am 29 wks. Can't believe it. Oh, my due date is 12/9 but because of my Mymectomy last year l wont get that far. I will have a scheduled C- section. No date yet. I passed my 1 hr glucose test. Still taking one day at a time. 

How's everyone doing? Mamas with little babies how are doing? Ellie hows 2nd trimester treating you?


----------



## Wish2BMom

omg, you have to schedule it for 12/7!! That's my bday!! it's in the stars for us since we already have the same anniversary! :) 
wait...how did I just make this all about me...? :haha:

What is SOB? I couldn't make that one out...

both you and Ellie must post bump pics! I've been holding back from asking!


----------



## elliecain

Are you sure you want to see? I put one on my journal every Friday. Here's today (15 weeks)...
https://i66.tinypic.com/2w1xn5c.jpeg


----------



## Dandi

Oh Ellie! That bump is precious!!! You look great. The weeks are just flying by now.

Star- I have great news. The c section recovery is nothing compared to the myomectomy recovery. At least that's how it was for me, so I'm hoping the same for you. It was practically a breeze after I was expecting the same level of pain and discomfort! Enjoy your last trip!


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh i didn't see these - thank you for posting! Of COURSE I want to see!!!
You look absolutely adorable. And I didn't know you had your own journal too!


----------



## sugargully

Super cute pictures Ellie! Love the heart shape. 

Star your cs date makes me realize Christmas will be here in no time! 

Wish I want to share a date with you like Star. When did you last get your teeth clean? Bra fitting? 

Isadora has a little cold but she's still a trooper. Her runny nose isn't getting her down too much just making her a little clingy which is fine. I have a tailbone injury from her birth. The spine specialist put me on a lidocaine patch and heavy dose of ibuprofen. It's the pits and literally a severe pain in my a$$. It got worse once I returned to work. Other than that we're doing fine.


----------



## Wish2BMom

ouch, sugar! that stinks!! will it heal or be something that you'll have forever? 

haha - ok, um, well I just had a teeth cleaning so can't be that... I've never had a bra fitting...my next hair appt is coming up in Nov? :haha:


----------



## Star2011

Wish, you make me laugh. I do not any recent bump pics. I am not fond of pics but DH has been taking random pics and l will post one or two from his phone one of these days. I promised him l will also do maternity pics just for him coz he loves pics. By the way SOB mean short of breath not son of a b****:)
I wish my c section could be scheduled for 12/7. But after today. They said they would scheduled me earlier. 

Dandi- thanks for the advice. I was getting scared because the Mymectomy recovery was hell. How are you doing? 

Sugar- l am sorry baby Sugar has a cold. Praying it ends quick. Hope you also heal from that spine injury. 

Ellie- Beautiful bump pics. You look lovely. Are you enjoying 2nd trismeter?


I had a good trip and did enjoy being away for the weekend. It was refreshing. BUT I came back to the following:
I went to my usual US/OB check up today and my cervix has shortened. I am not having contractions and baby is doing well. I got sent to labor and delivery from the Drs office so they can monitor me further. We did a test called FFN that shows if you will deliver in 2 wks. It tests for a protein in your cervix that if present it is a sign of preterm labor. My test was neg thanks goodness. I am about to be discharged home and they told me not to go to work for a week until l go back again next week for another check up. In short, l have lncompentent cervix. I was nervous and DH was more nervous than me. Had to calm him and calm myself. All is well and we are headinf home to take it easy. Still hoping that my baby stays in the oven a little longer. My c section will be scheduled when am 37 wks hopefully. I am sorry wish we wont share the birthday. But at least we share some other things.


----------



## Dandi

Oh no Star! I'm sure that had you quite worried. It's hard not to worry when they send you over to L&D. Take it easy and stay off your feet. I hope that cervix cooperates and does all it can for as long as it can. Hang in there litttle baby girl and grow strong!

Sugar, you poor thing! I hope you get some relief. The tail bone is not something you can avoid very well when you need to sit, sleep, drive! I hope Isadora gets over her cold soon. 
Ellie- it still blows my mind that you are in second tri already. I hope you are able to enjoy every minute of it now as all is smooth sailing.

Tomorrow makes 10 weeks post partum for me. It feels like it's gone by too fast and it also feels like it's been ages since I gave birth. Physically, I feel back to normal. TMI! The post partum bleeding finally stopped last week, I thought it was going to go on forever. I feel so much better now that that's over. I started weaning from breastfeeding and it's so bittersweet. I feel so sad about it but I also feel less stressed and more rested, which I definitely will need when I go back to work. Two more weeks with my little guy before he goes to daycare. It breaks my heart and I'd give anything to be able to stay home with him. I am going to look for telecommuting positions so I will be closer to him if he needs me during the day and to gain about 10-12 hours of commuting time that I can spend with him instead. Wish me luck! Baby boy is doing great. At his 2 month check up he was in the 85th percentile for weight and 93rd for height, so we've got a big strapping boy on our hands who will surely bankrupt us from food and outgrowing clothes by the time he's a teenager. He has outgrown the 6-12 mo socks that he has been in since birth and he's just started sleeping from 9pm-7am with only one wake up for a quick change and bottle! I'm finally sleeping, yay'!!


----------



## elliecain

Yikes, Star. That must have been scary. I hope your baby and your cervix cooperate and all goes smoothly now.

Sugar, that does sound sore. Hopefully it eases soon.

Dandi, I can't believe he's 10 weeks already! Enjoy the last couple of weeks with your beautiful boy.

I'm loving second tri, though first tri was also great. I am lucky that I was off work until 12 weeks on summer holidays. Being back at school has been hard, the early mornings kill me, but I just have to go to bed early now. DH hates it when I slope off at 9.30, especially as I sleep in the spare room so I'm not woken up when he comes to bed at silly o'clock.

I have my 16 week antenatal check up on Thursday and it's getting exciting now. I also meet my consultant next week. My 20 week anatomy scan date is 25th October, so only 4 weeks today! Still don't know if we will find out the gender of little Bee...


----------



## Mdc

Star, I how scary. I hope being at home and resting will help avoid premature labor, and glad the proteins in your cervix did not show premature labor. I hope your little one will stay nice and cozy until your cs. 

Sugar, poor little babies (yes both of you :haha: I hope you both are on a speedy path to recovery. 

Ellie, good luck with your appointment. Do you have a feeling about the gender?


----------



## Wish2BMom

so glad everything worked out ok, star - that's scary. I guess I'll be ok with you having an earlier delivery so everything is safe and sound for our Little Star. :)

ellie - so glad you're enjoying your pregnancy! I feel badly for women who don't or can't due to so many frustrations or issues. I hope this continues on for you. <3


----------



## elliecain

I've just seen a typo in my last post that made me laugh... I put that DH doesn't wake me up when he comes to bd at silly o'clock... I meant bed, obviously. If he tried it on late at night, I'd not be impressed. I would also definitely wake up. Lol.


----------



## Star2011

Dandi- 10 wks! Wow. Babies grow so fast. You remind me l need to start phoning around for day cares and pediatricians. Enjoy your remaining weeks with baby Nash and l hope you get the desired job so you can be close to him. 

Ellie how did your appt go? Your anatomy scan is coming up soon. I am praying for the best. 

Well, my friends l am 30 wks today. Time is moving so fast. Can't wait to meet my little star....at the right time though....not now.


----------



## elliecain

30 weeks... No way! That's amazing :) I'm so excited for you.
I'm 16 weeks today, so 14 weeks behind you. Odd to think that when little Star is the age little Dandi is now, I'll be on the home stretch and about to start maternity leave. The time does certainly speed up the further you go... the first 10ish weeks dragged so much!
Midwife appt was ok, if a bit boring. I don't see her for another 10 weeks now, but I have consultant next week and scan 2 weeks after that.


----------



## Left wonderin

Star happy 30 weeks :) every day baby stays put is a bonus now :) another 7 and we are in offical LABOUR WATCH my favourite. Its so exciting !!


----------



## Star2011

Left- l am on home rest. That is what the Dr calls it. I go back next week for more monitoring. YES! 7 more weeks. I also cant believe it. 

Ellie- 16 wks! Before you know it, you will be in 3rd trismeter. I am excited to know what you are having. 

Well ladies, have a good weekend.


----------



## Mdc

I am going to go back and read the all the messages here later but wanted to share the good news. 

We have a BFP and a beta of 127 8dpt5db!!!!! We are so excited and I have such a good feeling about this. Redraw is on Monday. Last time I was so nervous to post here, but this time we are just going balls to the wall and even tells our parents and siblings soon. Positive intentions = positive outcomes. Well at least it does not hurt right? Ha!


----------



## Left wonderin

Mdc BALLS TO THE WALLS .... I love it :) my new motto for life !! Lol.....
Ill say it again 1000000000 times congratulations :) I can't stop grinning so I can only imagine how your doing !!!!


----------



## elliecain

Mdc, this is something I put on my journal just after I got my bfp. I've tried to be optimistic from day 1...


> My picture quote shrine to how being optimistic does not jinx things... I'm fed up with thinking I should prepare for the worst. I did that last time and it was a self-fulfilling prophecy.
> This time, I am preparing for the best. This is going to be an amazing pregnancy!
> 
> https://i66.tinypic.com/2ljgkec.jpghttps://i65.tinypic.com/t5j1ub.jpg

I've said it already elsewhere, but CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! So excited to be bump buddies with you :)


----------



## Star2011

CONGRATULATIONS MDC! 

I am so overjoyed with this news. It is such a relief to hear those #s and YES being optimistic is the only way to go in this journey. 

Looking forward to reading your update.


----------



## Mdc

Thanks lovely ladies! I truly do appreciate it and optimism is the only way to go.


----------



## Wish2BMom

<3 <3 <3 all the joy on this thread right now!!!


----------



## Mdc

You are next Wish!

Star, how are your doing with home rest? When is your next check up?


----------



## jessiecat

YAAAAYYYYY. Woo Hoo, MDC!!!! Can you hear me all the way up the Cali coast?! SHE PREGNANT!


----------



## jessiecat

Ellie- i cant see your belly pic from my phone &#128543; Why doesnt BNB have an app yet?
Star- im sorry youre on bedrest but the time will fly by. did the OB say anything about a cervical cerclage? My mom had to have one with both of my sisters so she wouldnt have them preterm.

Dandi- youre so lucky your boy is sleeping so well!!! We had dad sleep with Mo the other night (he still hasnt spent a night alone in bed) and he woke almost every hour!! I finally went in and nursed him at 5 am.

i just got through one of the toughest weeks ive had physically (second to giving birth). Mo got an ear infection and conjunctivitis and was terribly ill with fever, coughing and vomiting in addition to the other issues.Hubby and i were also sick. All of this while trying to finish projects on our new house and move in. At one point i had fever and chills and was nursing Mo at 2 am and i seriously felt like i was at my breaking point. Luckily we made it through, everyone's pretty well now aside from some lingering coughing and we're officially in a home that we own. We have moved every year in the last 4 years and we're finally staying put (for at least 4-5 years). My mother in law is flying into town on Wednesday to watch Mo for 3 days while husband and i go to Mexico for a wedding. So nervous to leave him for the first time but also soooo excited to get to spend some quality time together with my husband!!!


----------



## jessiecat

wish: how are things going with the donor? re: your question for me on #2- i still havent gotten my period so who knows when it will happen! i guess it's pretty normal not to have gotten it because i breastfeed on demand and co-sleep.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi jessie!! so happy when you pop in! CONGRATS on the new house!!! It's so wonderful to finally feel like you can stay put for awhile. 
WOW that sounds like a horrible few days for all of you. I'm so glad you're all on the mend. Conjunctivitis must be going around - left said she has it right now too! Yuck!!

donor is going great - we picked one, I call her 'The Chemist' b/c that's what she was going to school for, up to a PHD so we'll keep that nickname. And it just seems right since this feels like a bit of chemistry going on to make this baby! little bit of this, little bit of that, touch of this and (hopefully) PRESTO! :haha:
So I started BCP last week, 2.5 more weeks to go on that. I start Lupron next Friday. We should be transferring on 11/14, if the thaw, fertilization and development go well!


----------



## Mdc

Jessie, congrats on the house! I think I did hear a holler all the way up here :winkwink: The sickness part sounded awful you are one strongm woman for fighting through it all and bf on demand. Man you are a lioness! Hopefully we can have a bnb baby toddler meet up soon! 

Wish, the 'chemist' ehhh. Not sure I remember that was her nickname but I love it. You totally have this I feel it and we will be bump buddies!

Star, thrinking of you. 

Afm, my beta came back 409 so a good second draw with doubling every 43 hours. They expect it to double every 48 hrs in the beginning. I have had some dull pulling but nothing huge so it is likely my uterus expanding or my bowels creating havoc (tmi pooping more than usual). Lovely pregnancy but honestly I would not have it any other way.


----------



## sugargully

MDC ! Your news just took my breath away! I'm so happy for you! Ride that optimism girl. This IS your take home baby. 

Sounds like you have a nice healthy baby Dandi! I like'em chunky! 

Star that cervix is going to behave, I just know it. 

Ellie you're moving right along lady. You are the best journalist. I love all the great details of your journey. 

Jessie it's good to hear from you. Great job with the bf all the way past 1 year. Enjoy the wedding. You guys need that time together. 

Wish you ARE next. Look at how many of us are here now. Perserverance pays. The chemist will have the perfect eggie for you. 

I love all my ladies!


----------



## elliecain

Thank you Sugar. Do you read my journal?
How are you feeling now? Any progress on the tailbone pain? I hope sugarbaby is doing well and being as adorable as ever :)


----------



## sugargully

Ellie I do read your journal. You're a excellent writer and you have a knack for keeping up with details. You're going to love looking back on those when little bee is here! 

Sugar baby is doing well. Her4 month check up is in 1 week. A bit late but the doctor is over booked. I finally got around to printing photos of her off my phone. I never knew how rewarding it would feel to arrange them into cute frames. It's my new hobby. 

My backside hasn't healed yet. I have a sexy round donut cushion to sit on now so the tailbone doesn't touch the seat. Good thing all those fertility treatment appointments stole my humility or I would be horrified to been seen with it. The relief feels great though! Now I just have to wait it out until my Nov. appointment to see if it heals.


----------



## Wish2BMom

HA! so true, sugar - I was out to dinner with a friend this weekend and I had to stop myself from going into detail describing some of this stuff. She had NO clue. She was starting to get a horrified look on her face when I said how many shots we had to go through. I knew my limit of info was coming near...:haha:


----------



## Mdc

Star, just checking in to see how you are doing.


----------



## Star2011

Hi Ladies,

I apologize for being MIA. I am glad to read that you are all doing well and those babies are progressing well. 

Mdc- thanks for checking. How are you doing? How many weeks are you now? Any symptoms or you have lack of them. I didnt have any until 15wks. 

Ellie- hope 2nd trimester is going well. Did you go for your level 2 US already?

Sugar- hoping your tail bone gets batter. I cant believe your baby is 4 months old now. 

Jessicat- lts always good to read from you. I hope l am able to breastfeed like you. We will see how it goes. Hope you had a good trip with DH. 

Dandi- l know you went back to work. Hows the going with that? I am sure you miss your little one when at work. 

Wish- Hows the going meds. Its getting close to transfer. Always thinking about and l know you are next. 

Left- Hows your little girl and boy doing? Do they get along? You are still on maternity leave? 

Anybody l missed, l am sorry. 

Afm, l have had a roller coster of events. Still having issues with cervix. It shortened some more after my one week rest. I got sent to L&D about 4 times the last 2weeks or so to be monitored for contractions or any signs and symptoms of preterm labor. All the times l got sent home and did not have to spend the night at the hospital. They said sometimes one gets silent contractions without knowing. Thanks goodness l only got 1-2 contractions that were irregular. So not serious. I was also given a steroid shot for babies lungs and just told to take it easy while at home. 

I just came home from my appt and my cervix though still short, lengthen a bit, just a centimeter but that made my day. 

Oh, l remember Jessica mentioned the stich they do to hold the cervix. They cant do that to me coz my issues started when l was past viability week. Its too late for the stich in my case. They just have to give me meds to stop any signs of preterm labor. So far l have only taken the steroids shots. No meds but l have a script with me just in case l start experiencing those signs of PTL, I fill the script and start taking the meds and go to L&D. I have also done the FFN test( test for preterm labor) 2 times since all these issues started and thank goodness its been neg. The test is only good for 2 wks. 

I am 32 wks and still holding strong. I have been talking to baby to not come now though l am looking forward to meeting her. 

I am sorry for the long book.


----------



## Wish2BMom

wow, star - you're going through the wringer! hang tight, little star!! you have to keep cooking for a little bit, it'll be better for you and your mama!
Hang in there - you're doing everything you need to do for you and the baby. I can't wait to meet our little star but I want to wait a few more weeks! <3


----------



## elliecain

I really hope the White Dwarf (it's the smallest star!!!) stays put for a few more weeks and things stay calm.
Good to hear from you Star :hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh star how stressful for you !! Hang in there only 5 short weeks till full term . And remember EVERY DAY now is a bonus for little star . Your doing great :) 
That baby of yours is in quite a hurry to meet their mum !!!

Sean and Anna are doing great thankyou for asking . Anna is growing so big now and as little as she isis NOT to be ignored ! Without any words yet she can sure tell you what she wants !! They adore each other although a na crash helmut is still required .


----------



## Star2011

Thank you friends. 

Its stressful sometimes but every day is a miracle for both little star and mama star:)
And yes l am telling little star that we are doing fine without her out here for now. 

Left is good to hear your little ones are doing fine. I see Anna has some personality huh:) 

Hope you all have a good weekend.


----------



## Mdc

Star, that is one mega roller coaster. So glad things are staying put and the little star is not getting too anxious to meet mommy just yet. Must be so stressful but you, as always, seem to be handling it splendidly. 

Ellie, count down to gender reveal is on. I forgot if you or DH has any hunches?

Wish, you are SO next. Not long now!

Hi Sugar and Jessie!

I just hit 6 weeks today and the first big ultrasound is Wed. Yippee! Star I will say the enoxaprin is a bit to get used to as I looked like I had major battle wounds at first. Then I realized I was forgetting to put pressure on the injection site. Duh! Now I just have bruises look like a little constellation, but I will take it over looking like a battered victim case. :rofl:


----------



## elliecain

I think Bee is a little girl, just because I've always pictured myself with a little girl.
DH is sure it's a boy, but I think that's mainly to keep the name going.

We will both be delighted whatever the gender... 10 days!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Mdc happy 6 weeks :) only 3 more sleeps till your ultrasound . Its incredibly exciting :) 

Ellie your pg is going on fast forward !!! Its flying by !! Mind you your not a gal that likes to sit around !! My guess is still a wee little pink :) only 10 days!!!! OMG ! 

Star since I've posted last another 2 days gone by !! You got this girl . Baby star will end up having to be evicted at 41 weeks ;)


----------



## Mdc

Thanks Left! Exciting and nerve wracking at the same time. 

Ellie, I do believe a little girl also. Left is a wiz at guessing genders!

I was a little queasy yesterday so we will see how today goes. Tick tock tick tock...says the slow clock!


----------



## Wish2BMom

on the one hand - I cannot believe that we're about to find out the gender, ellie!! 

on the other hand - I feel like you should be WAY beyond only 6 weeks by now, mdc!! :)

such an exciting week and a half coming up! Star, you can keep it to only this exciting and keep little star where she is! :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Wish you will be adding to the excitement in the very near future .... I'm not sure i can stand it !!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

haha - thank you. It's weird - I'm not really feeling it. I don't even know if I'll believe it if anything happens. The weight and reality of the last 3 yrs is with me - not trying to be a downer, and I'm not really depressed about it. Just feels like it's not in the cards for me. We'll see, though! Not poo-poo'ing what is to come!


----------



## Mdc

Wish it is totally normal to feel the way you are. You have been through the ringer girl! There is a quote I love which is so what I see for you. 'The moment when you are ready to quit is the moment a miracle happens'. I will be your inner cheerleader for you at least for now. Now finish up this month, drink loads of wine in Napa, get your butt PUPO, so then we can celebrate your BFP! 

Ok that sounds more like a general than a cheerleader, but it is what came out :rofl:


----------



## Mdc

For me hallejuliah I do believe nausea is setting in and not to mention I fell alseep at 830 last night. With the scan coming tomorrow those symptoms are not a moment too soon.


----------



## Left wonderin

Wish ... Its ment for ya girl !! I'm with Melissa holding the hope for you so its ok for you to let it go for a while then come back and pick it up !!! 

Sometimes hope gets really heavy and like a bag of shopping you just have to put it down and regain your strenght !!!!!! X


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you, so much!! so very much.
You know, I think I figured it out later yesterday - it's b/c I don't have to try to will my body to do anything other than just be there to accept this little one. I haven't had lining issues before so I'm not terribly worried about that (knock on wood) so I just need to be where I need to be and hopefully, if there is a 5-day blast available, it decides to settle nicely into the nest I make for it. :)

I can't wait for your scan!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

Wish its kinda like how you would experience getting knocked up minus the interventions . You ONLY have to do THE MOST IMPORTANT THING !!!!! Grow a human !


----------



## Wish2BMom

true, great point!! you are full of those!! HA!


----------



## Star2011

Wish l agree with Left and Mdc. We are all rooting for you. We wont stop! 

Mdc- enjoying seeing your baby for the first time today:) l cant wait to hear about it.


----------



## Wish2BMom

how are you holding up, star? keep them legs together! HAHA!


----------



## Star2011

Hahahaha keeping my legs and my cervix tight. :) We are not rushing. 

We are taking it easy. 33 wks tomorrow.


----------



## Mdc

Another week checked off the chart. Keep on squeezing on :winkwink:

We saw one perfect little heart beating at 116 today. Swoon! Doc said everything is perfect and we go back next week. We are so grateful and know we have a long road ahead, but I am feeling really good. Thank you all for your awesome support. Xoxo


----------



## elliecain

33 weeks is good. 36+ even better... Hey, little Star, stay there for a bit longer please. Love from your auntie Ellie.

Mdc, I'm so chuffed for you! It's such a nice feeling seeing the little one for the first time. I'm jealous you get another scan in a week. I wasn't meant to have another one until 12w, but I paid for an extra one at 8w.


----------



## Star2011

Yay Mdc! Such a wonderful feeling seeing that heart beat. So happy for you. 

Ellie- l am counting the days with you until your US. Its exciting to find out what you are having. I cant wait:)


----------



## elliecain

I'm so excited about Tuesday and I'm also so happy that Bee has been wriggling and kicking all evening today! It's the best feeling ever and I don't think I'll ever get bored of this. Can't wait until DH can feel it too... he's really looking forward to it!


----------



## jessiecat

mdc: so thrilled for you. omg, a heartbeat &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;

star: hang in there, sistah!!! im sure it's tough to be on bedrest but baby star will be here so enough!

ellie: arent the movements amazing? so surreal

wish: youre next

ive had too much wine and need to go to sleep. it's been a long week

Mo started walking!!!!! he's a handful, my little guy. ive attached a pic of ' his montessori style room. a work in progress. i want to buy some cute sheets and get some better padding for the wall. i still nurse him at night- he's still never slept by himself!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2538.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## elliecain

Mo is such a cutie!


----------



## Mdc

Star hope you are doing well!

Ellie omg getting close. 

Wish, yes you are next and not too long now!

Jessie Mo is walking :saywhat: he is too cute! Ohhh...and I see (or just noticed) baby 2 in your siggy. Are you trying?!?!?!


----------



## jessiecat

happy sunday, ladies
Re: baby #2- we're not trying, not preventing. Im nursing quite a bit and have not gotten a period since Mo was born(no complaints there). Mo is a handful and i dont know how i will handle a pregnancy, part time work, and a toddler at the same time. Im hoping a pregnancy will happen when Mo is sleeping through the night. we still bedshare so im luckily getting enough sleep.
Im going to be 40 in the spring so I know the "clock" is blaring.


----------



## Star2011

Jessie- Mo is walking.... before you know it he will be running. He is a cute boy. You are still young...... l just turned 40 this past Friday. Couldnt believe it but glad l made it to 40. Thanks for the warm thoughts. I am glad l am not on bedrest, that would drive me crazy but if l had to do it for the sake of baby l would. My Drs dont believe in bedrest. So, l am in what they call " home and take it easy rest". So far it is working and we are holding strong. Its always good to read about your Mo and how things are going.

Ellie- Enjoy the kicks. I also do enjoy them a lot. They feel me with joy. My DH loves them too. Hope your DH gets to feel them. Or did he feel the kicks already? Cant wait for Tuesday! 

Mdc- another US this week? And you are 7 wks this week too. You will soon be done with first trimester. 

Hi to everyone else. 

Well, nothing new here. Just counting the days and taking it easy. I have been doing a lot of online shopping for the baby and getting myself ready bit by bit.


----------



## Wish2BMom

jessie - I can't believe Mo is walking! His bedroom looks like he's going to have some fun learning ahead - I can see him getting up to play in the middle of the night b/c it's so tempting! :)

star - so happy to hear all is going well. Keep it up!! If it helps, I can stay home, take it easy and online shop for you too! :haha: Happy birthday, by the way!! :cake: Did you all do anything fun?

ellie - I can't wait for your scan tomorrow!!! :happydance:

mdc - can't wait for your 2nd scan this week too! so much excitement coming up.

I had my baseline bloods this morning, so here we go. AF arrived overnight too, right on schedule for once. I've got a dinner with friends tonight, acu/hair appts on Thurs and a 30th and 40th bday celebration on Saturday to keep my mind focused on other things for this week. Then Napa next week, then we're into the real serious stuff when we get back! November is going to be a blur. But about one month from today, we should be finding out if I'm preggers or not! Looks like that will fall right on Thanksgiving...oy!


----------



## Mdc

Jessie very exciting and I love that you are just testing the waters. Biological clocks are loud man. He he he!

Star, glad you are still hanging in there and I love it that you do not have to be on full bedrest that would be awful. 

Wish, bring on November and you are going to be PUPO and knocked up before you know it! I cannot wait! Rah rah sis boom bah -my cheerleading for you. Ha!


----------



## Wish2BMom

awwww, june bugs!!! that's adorable!
I just found out on FB yesterday that a couple we saw over the weekend is pregnant with their 2nd. I'm happy for them - I know they've had a long struggle too and their first was miracle enough for them. They lost twin boys fairly far along in her pregnancy, then they had a hard time conceiving their little girl. I believe I heard they've been going through IVF for a 2nd so I'm glad it worked for them.


----------



## elliecain

https://i66.tinypic.com/314owo4.jpg

It's a boy!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

<3<3<3
:dance::yipee::headspin::blue::ninja::wohoo::loopy:


----------



## Star2011

Yaaaay Ellie! You are now the only queen in the house. That is some great news! I am sure your DH is happy for that what he was guessing.


----------



## Star2011

Wish- l am so excited that you are getting close and close. November is just a week away then it will be transfer week. I am right here cheering wish. In the mean time enjoy all the birthday parties, Napa and everything thing else because next Thanksgiving you will be busy with baby wish. This is star being positive for Wish&#128522;

I didnt do much on my birthday. Just went out to eat and then the next say went to watch Jack Reacher with DH. It was a low key but good birthday because l am still pregnant.


----------



## Left wonderin

Star you are doing amazingly !!!!! Not long now till full term :)


----------



## elliecain

Fortunately, Pip, my springer, is female! Otherwise I'd be totally outnumbered. Although the idea of 2 Cain boys to clear up after is not appealing... Finlo will need to learn to clean and tidy!

Star, I'm so pleased you are still preggo. How many weeks now? You are doing so well.
Sorry I missed your birthday. Happy Birthday from over the seas!!


----------



## Mdc

Star I missed your bday too so happy BIRTHDAY! Glad little Stat appears to be in this for the long haul!

Ellie, still so hugely excited for you a little boy! Are you doing bit accents for the nursery?

I feel like my nausea is gone now sigh. Did anyone's change from nausea to feeling really full/random gagging? Another US today so guess we will see.


----------



## Left wonderin

Me a ucky ucky full feeling and random gagging with no rhyme or reason !!! Morning or in my case evening sickness is just the weirdest !!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you, thank you, Star!!! And everyone for being my cheerleaders. Even for the personal cheer, mdc! :haha:
That sounds like a perfect birthday - something I'm looking to have similarly in Dec. Hopefully b/c I'm all knocked up too! And if not, I still look forward to a perfect night of a fire in the fireplace, perhaps some takeout, a taped movie and some wine. :)

I just have to say that gagging is one of the funniest things to me - like when they do it in movies or on TV shows. So I would be the worst friend if we were together and you randomly gagged. I would be on the floor dying laughing each and every time!!! :rofl:


----------



## Wish2BMom

checking in - star, how are we doing?? little star staying put?


----------



## Star2011

Good morning ladies,

I had a busy week last week with 2 Ob appts, eye appt and dental appt. l wanted to get these appts out of the way before anything happens. This week l only have one appt, thank goodness. 

I had a surprise baby shower from my coworkers this past weekend. It was such a wonderful feeling to see most of my co workers and the their kindness in showering me with baby gifts. My family and DH's family live out of the country now and so were not expecting anything and we were so fine with that. We started buying our own things for baby and were getting excited doing it on our own. The baby shower was a surprise for us both. We are so greatful. 

I am 34wks now. So greatful to get this far and still tugging along. 

Wish- This is Nov already&#128522; You are so close to that wonderful surprise. 

Mdc- All was well with US l gather. You are also tugging a long, 8 wks right?

Ellie- l know you will enjoy cleaning after those 2 boys&#128522;.

Left- hows our biggest chearer doing?


----------



## Mdc

Wow 34 weeks and a surprise baby shower...how sweet! How is your nursery coming along? I forgot do you have to do a cs because you had fibroid surgery like Dandi?

Yes still chugging away 8w3d today. I felt so much different this time with tiredness and some nausea. Overall so happy to experience them this time. 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Wish2BMom

that's so wonderful about the surprise shower!! I bet it was so fun. I didn't realize your folks and in-laws are out of the country. Where are they? Do they have plans to come in after baby star gets here?

yep, Nov already! Had my 3rd bloods done this morning, hopefully everything is looking good. Then headed to Napa on Thurs and when we get home, I'll have my last bloods and an ultrasound. Then DH goes in for his sperm donation next Tues, they'll thaw the eggs and ICSI them all up. Then...we wait...I might be a tiny bit insane next week, just a warning to you all!

mdc - I'm SO happy to hear that you're feeling differently this time around. <3


----------



## Dandi

I must do a better job of logging into BnB! 

Star- so glad that little stardust is staying out and growing stronger in there! 

Jessie-Mo is adorable. Walking already!! I'm sure you've got your hands full with him on the move.


----------



## Star2011

Dandi good to see you here. I know you are busy mama. Thanks for stopping by. 

Mdc- time does go fast. Very soon you will be starting your 2nd trimester. Are you still having the gagging feeling?

Wish- l am excited with your progress. I remember in one post you mentioned transfer would be around Thanksgiving if am correct. Thats in 2 wks:)

My in laws are always either in Tanzania/Zanzibar. They have property there and are retired therefore go back and forth. My parents are in South Africa. I have some cousins and an Aunt in Minnesota that we talk often but dont see each other often. As far as l know nobody is planning to come but that is fine with DH and l. He has 2 months paid paternity leave from his job and l am planing on 3 months maternity leave. Between the two of us, we will figure out what to do with the baby. I also have older co workers who are good friends and have offered to come assist when baby is here.

35 weeks today. I will also have a c section like Dandi coz of the fibroid
Surgery l had. We haven't scheduled it coz we didnt know l will get this far. We are hoping to have it close to or at 38 wks, maybe Thanksgiving week. Wish, our life cross path again if you are transferring that week:)


----------



## Wish2BMom

YAY you've made it beyond 35 weeks!! 

I'm actually transferring, if all goes well with fertilization, this coming Sunday. EEEE!!!


----------



## elliecain

Yippee!!!!! Can't wait, Wish.
How's it going now, Star?
Sugar, how's sugar baby and your poor tailbone?
Hi, everyone else.

I'm nearly 22 weeks now, which seems incredible. In just 17 days, I'll be at viability! My little Finlo is kicking more and more, stronger and stronger. The nursery is looking great and I'm so excited to meet our little man in 18 weeks.


----------



## Left wonderin

Wish Sunday !!!! Eeeeeeeek so soon ???? How did that happen ;)


----------



## Left wonderin

Ellie 18 weeks sounds like no time at all !!! I remember with Christmas in the middle the last bit flew for me :)


----------



## Mdc

Star, how are you doing? Closing in on 36 weeks right? No gagging really just low level nausea but last night was probably the worst so far. Totally fine and I will take it. P4 was low last week so it kind of freaked me out. Should get new results back today so hopefully the placenta is working overtime now. Got another US yesterday and all is good and measuring a couple days ahead (GA was 9w4d CRL was 9w6d). 

Wish,omg Sunday and PUPO wowza! How many are you transferring?

Ellie, how is it only 18 weeks left? Time is flying by...at least for me on the outside looking in. 

Left, how is ntnp going?

I am so happy I am past my mmc time which makes me feel better. Well that and feeling nauseous. One more scan at the RE (she is letting me stay a bit) and then moving on. Yikes!


----------



## Wish2BMom

only transferring one at a time. The young eggs have a higher level of possibility to be of good quality and stick. Especially if my lining is as snuggly as it sounds!


----------



## Mdc

Countdown 2 days :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## Wish2BMom

heehee!!! so for this thread, 5 of the 6 fertilized and all 5 are still going strong here on Day 3! no updates tomorrow, I'll just get a call in the afternoon for my transfer time on Sunday.

Star - what's the scoop??? are you in labor? do we have a baby star amongst us now?


----------



## Left wonderin

Eh your request with mr storky has been delivered page 203 ;)


----------



## Star2011

I am so excited for you Wish! Just tomorrow! Cant wait. Sending positive energy and prayers and just about anything for tomorrow to be a successful transfer. 

Ellie, just 18 wks left! Soon it will be 8 wks left&#128522; 

Mdc- lts good to know all is well with the US. When do you graduate to your Ob? Time is flying for you too. 10 wks already. Am sorry you are still gagging. Any food aversion? Didnt have any until 14-15 wks. 

Well my friends, yes l am 36 wks and no signs of labor yet. I am so greatful for that. Nothing new here. Just taking one day at a time.


----------



## elliecain

That's so great Star! Any time now, I declare this thread on labour watch!!!
Good luck :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Ooh star so well done :) after next week LO can come any time :) I cannot wait to hear your birth story and meet little star :) eeeeeek its too exciting !!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

YAYYYYY for little star staying put!!! how are you doing? are you starting to get uncomfortable yet or still managing?

welp, I'm PUPO once again!!! all went well except I did have to go back out into the waiting room to chug more water after I was called in the first time. The uterus wasn't QUITE in proper place. But after that, all went swimmingly and very quickly!


----------



## Star2011

Wish! That is great you are PUPO! l am so happy. We will soon be reading your updates on your pregnancy. I really cant wait to read from you. Enjoy being PUPO:)


----------



## Wish2BMom

that's freakin adorable, star - I see what you did there! ;)
Thank you!! :hugs:


----------



## Mdc

Star, I hope you are doing well and getting ready for little Star! Btw I am so stealing your rif on PUPO. 

Wish, so excited for you and if I have said this once I will say it many more times. This is it!

Ellie, cannot believe you are so far along! 

Left, hope all is well and you and those Mr Storkey letters = some powerful juju!

I am 10w3d today and still feeling pretty shattered and night and a little nausea. Tomorrow is my last appt with my RE and then I graduate. I am so happy she has let me stay this far and it will be an abd scan. One final memory from last time and I can overcome that fear. Seems so irrational to me that the thought of finding out the same way this time (they tried my first and us and then did not see the HB) still weighs on me even inside I feel different this time. Ahhh my crazy mind. Either way I am pregnant today and just enjoying it.


----------



## Wish2BMom

star - how are you doing, hon?? how's our little star? how much longer now?

just wanted to update you (I have the other girls on FB Messenger) - I POAS this morning and it was a negative. I still went in for my bloods, so I'll get the confirmation this afternoon.

I hope everyone has a wonderful holiday!


----------



## Star2011

Wish- l am still rooting for you. I am praying 

Went to L & D and was told that l was having some silent contractions and baby has to come out before my uterus raptures. I was to have a scheduled c section this Friday at 38 wks but my baby wanted to come earlier. Born at 37wks 3 days at 7lbs. Healthy as can be. I am so grateful. Meet Eliana Hera


----------



## Star2011

Having a hard time loading the pic. Let me try again


----------



## Star2011

I will upload a pic ad soon as l figure this out. I am sorry about that.


----------



## elliecain

Congratulations!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you and can't wait to see the beautiful Eliana xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Star congratulations !!!! Welcome n to the world Eliana :) what a beautiful name you have to go with your beautiful mum xxxxx

Can't wait to see you


----------



## Wish2BMom

Star!!! Congratulations!!! Welcome to the world, Eliana - your online aunties have been waiting to meet you!! <3


----------



## Mdc

Star, I was just thinking about you yesterday. Congratulations mommy and I am so in love with the name Eliana. Cannot wait to see a picture! Big internet hug to you and your new family. Xoxoxo


----------



## jessiecat

Congrats Star!!! So happy you made it so far. Cant wait to see a picture. Gorgeous name &#10084;&#65039;

mdc: so much to be thankful for. so happy for u

wish: how did the bloodwork turn out?

Just waiting for our turkey to finish and nursing mo to sleep for his 2nd nap. he's getting fun- saying new words every day and running around wreaking havoc in the house. he's exhausting but such a blessing. 

Happy Thanksgiving to my fellow Americans!!!


----------



## Star2011

Thank you everyone. We are so greatful.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0054.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Star2011

Here is another pic.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0022.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Dandi

Congratulations Star! She's gorgeous, I love her eyes and all that hair!


----------



## Left wonderin

OMG her eyes are amazing !!!! She is so beautiful . She made me cry !!


----------



## Mdc

Gorgeous Star! Well done momma &#128156;


----------



## Wish2BMom

our little star is adorable!!! I love her lips, I'm sure you're kissing every inch of her all day!

jessie - negative on the bloods. Going to do a mock cycle in Dec and see if there is an issue with my lining or the day we transfer or something. Then the first FET in Jan. Mo sounds awesome, I can't wait for that chaos!


----------



## Star2011

Thank you all for your wonderful comments. 

Wish- l am so sorry for the results. I am glad you have a plan in place. For some reason l have a feeling that one of these days it will happen. Always cheering our Wish!

Left l also cried the first time l saw her. It was so emotional. I am so grateful and thankful for this opportunity to be her mother. 

Still trying to get this breastfeeding thing. Having a hard time but not giving up yet.


----------



## Star2011

Jessi- it seems like you had a good Thanksgiving. Mine was at the hospital with Eliana and her Dad. I wish l can breastfeed like you. You are a pro&#128522;

Hope you all have a wonderful weekend. Heading home today. Cant wait.


----------



## elliecain

Star, she's perfect! What a beautiful, amazing little bundle of gorgeousness! Congratulations.

Wish, you know I'm cheering you on from over here. It will be your turn soon, I'm sure that of it.

Afm, V Day today. I can't believe I'm 24 weeks and so excited for March :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Star hang in there with the bf . Remember its a new skill for both you and baby and like everything will take sometime to learn :) if I can be of any help please let me know. No question is too small :)


----------



## jessiecat

aww star- she's amazing. youre going to have ao much fun with all that hair. My kid looks like he has a receding hairline &#128540;


----------



## jessiecat

wish- argh. another bump, but one that can be overcome. your fall/winter 2017 baby is coming

star: bf is very exhausting for mom. hang in there. it gets easier, but not for awhile.


----------



## sugargully

Congratulations Star!! She is adorable. I love her cute chubby cheeks, just gorgeous!


----------



## Wish2BMom

star - how are you doing? how's our little star doing? is the bf'ing getting any better?

sugar, jessie - how are you ladies doing?

i'm not being rude and not asking about the others - I know how they are from FB ;) hee hee


----------



## Star2011

Good morning ladies,

How are the mommas and their babies doing?

Wish did you do the mock transfer already?

Hows are our pregnant ladies doing?

Ellie congratulations on being past the V day. 

Well, its been quite a roller coster of events since l got home. Baby was latching well but would just fall asleep and only breast feed for like 5-7 min! Made me so worried that she is not getting enough. She lost a couple of ounces during her peds appt. My pediatrician told me to wake her up and just make it uncomfortable for her so she has no choice but to wake up and feed. I was also advised to take fenugreek supplements to help with supply. As a first time mom l didnt want to make my baby girl uncomfortable. She has improved now and she is breastfeeding better than before. My supply has increased a bit. Baby star is now 2wks 4 days old. She started smiling and l cant believe she is mine. I am in love. 

May you all ladies have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh I love this update!! I'm so glad you're figuring things out - doesn't sound like you're really stressing, just kinda rolling with it. That's how I hope to be. :) New pics soon if you can!!

I haven't done the biopsy yet, that's on 12/19. I'm just doing the meds now - estrace is up to 2 pills 3x/day and one baby aspirin/day. I'll be on this until the biopsy and probably start PIO shots around next Wed/Thurs. Then I'll get AF and I'll probably have to go on BCP for a bit while we wait for the results of the test. Boo...


----------



## elliecain

Star, you are doing so well! I can't wait to see more pictures of her.

I'm doing well, a bit achey and tired, but nearly into 3rd tri, I'm 26 weeks today!


----------



## Star2011

Wish- Soon and very soon you will be done with bcp then onto transfer. I do admire your determination and spirit. I am always thinking about you and believe that one day it will pay off. 

Ellie- oh my goodness.... already 26 wks? 3rd trimester is just around the corner. I am so happy that you are doing well. 

I will try and update as often as l can.


----------



## Wish2BMom

thank you for believing in and thinking of me so much, star! :hugs:


----------



## Mdc

Star glad your little girl is eating away. I can only imaging how much you are in love with her!

Hi everyone else I know how you are doing :winkwink:

We got our Panorama test back almost 3 weeks after taking it and despite me not checking the gender box they slipped it in. IT IS GIRL!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

MDC how wonderful :) makes it feel even more real !!!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

<3<3<3


----------



## jessiecat

MDC: EEEKKKS! A little girl. How exciting!!!!!!! 

Ellie: i can't believe how far along you are already. Enjoy as much time with your honey while baby is snug and (quiet) inside of you. :winkwink:

Wish: 2017 is your year, girl! I sent you a private message

Star and Sugar- how are you both doing with mommyhood?

Mo is 16 months old and I'm still breastfeeding him. I feel exhausted. 3 of my friends who had babies around the same time as me are already pregnant again with their second kids. There is no way I could get pregnant right now (and it's probably nearly impossible anyhow since i still haven't had a period). Even though I'm very tired I do enjoy the bonding I get with the breastfeeding and Mo does so well on it, especially when he's sick. He's in daycare 3 days per week and gets sick at least once every 4-6 weeks. The breastfeeding is a godsend during those times as he has no appetite and will only nurse. I have no plans on stopping anytime soon even though I know i should if i want a second kid. 

I hope everyone is doing well. It's Christmas week!!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

does bf'ing make you tired?? i hadn't heard that. that's good that it helps with his immune system, probably - does it make him better quicker?

I responded!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

It releases sleep hormones and for me its the frequency of it ! Bf babies tend not to sleep as much a bf as the milk is digested quicker and they like the comfort of it !! 

Bf is amazing when it comes to anti bodies !!!! There is feedback between LO saliva and your system as to what is needed !!!! So depending on what virus ect it is your body knows what anit bodies to produce !!! Its like something out of a science fiction movie !


----------



## Wish2BMom

Weird and so cool!


----------



## Star2011

Congratulations Mdc for a girl. Did you expect a girl? I am happy for you. 

Yes, l also believe 2017 is Wish year. 

Jessicat- l do admire you with bf. 

Well, l am breastfeeding and pumping too. I want baby star to get used to the bottle befors l go back to work. She seems to be doing well switching back and forth between the bottle and breast. She is a month old now. She started smiling and being fussy more at night. Left is right about bf babies.... 

I need to open a fb account so l can keep up with the rest of you on fb. 

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## elliecain

Merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## Wish2BMom

Merry Christmas, Star! I hope you had a wonderful holiday with Star Daddy and Baby Star! :)
and Happy (upcoming) Anniversary tomorrow! :hugs: 

Are you guys doing anything? We don't have anything planned as of now but I was going to suggest we go out to dinner maybe Friday night. Neither of us will get each other anything either - we get to do so much throughout the year, I'm cool with that. All of the football games and trips we took this year (and every year, really) were amazing so there are no complaints from me!

and yes, please get on FB and join us!! :)


----------



## Star2011

Happy Belated Anniversary my anniversary mate Wish! How are you doing?

We went to dinner yesterday with baby star and MIL. She is here visiting and getting on my nerves at times:). 

Have a wonderful dinner today. I will definitely join the fb group. 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## elliecain

Happy belated anniversary Star. How's Baby Star getting on now?

Sugar, are you still there? How is Sugar Baby?

Incredibly, I'm 29 weeks now! It's all feeling very real and I know the last few weeks are going to fly by. So far, everything is looking great, so I'm really lucky.


----------



## Mdc

Hi Star. You definetly should join our FB group. We even have a secret handshake. :haha:


----------



## Wish2BMom

bah, we didn't get to go out to dinner, but that's ok. Might do it this week. DH had to work late on Friday, later than expected. I got all gussied up and just sat on the couch and waited and then we had to bail. Oh well, my work has been so crazy lately, I wouldn't want him to complain if I had to work, so I took it all in stride. 

HAHA - we DO have a secret handshake - get on it, Star!! let us know when you're up and running! 

ellie - I can't believe you're at 29 weeks already!


----------



## Tui

Happy New Year everyone :wave:

Hope you are all well. Best wishes for a great year to come :hugs:


----------



## Dandi

Logging on to BnB for the first time in what feels like
ages! So glad to all is going well with baby Star!

Sugar, how are they things going with sweet sugar baby?

Tui, it looks like congrats are in order! That's wonderful! I hope you've been well.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi star :) saw your post on Ellie journal and wanted to check in with you that all is ok ? Baby star is 4 months old , I think that's right ? How are you finding motherhood ? Are you back to work yet ?


----------



## ChrissyPoo

Thank you for sharing your symptoms as I am experiencing the same. I am 5 weeks 1 day and 38 yrs old. This is my 2nd pregnancy my son is 4. I am so concerned about this pregnancy due to my age. It is nice to read others have been where I am now.




Left wonderin said:


> Hi kiley :) whoever posted about the 12 week wait being worse than the 2 week wait is right !! When I was pg after my mmc I started a thread called the 12 week wait :) it ended up being such a positive thread :) try not worry :) I had zero symptoms until about mid way through my 6th week . All of a sudden I had the urge to vomit !! Out of the blue , no sick tummy just came over me . I thought it was all in my head until it happened every morning till 32 weeks lol.... Also things like food aversions crept slowly in . I TOTALLY went off some foods I knew I loved and by about 11 weeks I could not cook at all !!! Its weird but so wonderful . My cravings were ICE water , buckets of the stuff !! Could not get enough of it and the only thing I could eat was super noodles , the dried out processed one and only the curry ones . So I pretty much lived on them and water for 18 weeks lol.....
> 
> Also things your not told ... You get lightening pains ( shooting pains ) in your vagina !! Quite normal. You cramp alot !!! I spotted a couple of times in the first 8 weeks and all was just fine . Your cm increases dramatically in that you feel " wet " down below alot lol..
> 
> I'm so excited for you :) so your first appointment the 11th right ? Is it with a obgyn or midwife ? Do you think they will scan you ?
> Does it feel real yet ??? Try take every day as it comes :) can't wait to accompany on your journey :) MMMM so wonder who will be next ???? Exciting isn't it !!!
> 
> I'm Regina btw xxxxxx


----------

